# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Интернет :: технические вопросы >  Настройки роутеров для сетей одесских провайдеров.

## modding

помогите настроить IP-TV на тенете... через роутер Dir-300
route print выдаёт такое ...
Без ВПН -ip tv работает

Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       20
         10.0.0.0        255.0.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
        10.0.94.0    255.255.254.0      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
      10.0.94.205  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
      192.168.0.0      255.255.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.68.88  255.255.255.248      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.78.64  255.255.255.240      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.24  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.33  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.40  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.50  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.54  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       1
Основной шлюз:         10.0.95.250
==================================================  ========
На пряую с вклчённым впн - IPTV не работает
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       21
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0   188.115.133.52  188.115.133.52       1
         10.0.0.0        255.0.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
        10.0.94.0    255.255.254.0      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
      10.0.94.205  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
   10.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
   188.115.133.52  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       50
  188.115.255.255  255.255.255.255   188.115.133.52  188.115.133.52       50
      192.168.0.0      255.255.0.0      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.68.88  255.255.255.248      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.78.64  255.255.255.240      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.24  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.33  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.40  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.50  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
    195.138.80.54  255.255.255.255      10.0.95.250     10.0.94.205       1
   195.138.80.175  255.255.255.255   188.115.133.52  188.115.133.52       1
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0   188.115.133.52  188.115.133.52       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      10.0.94.205     10.0.94.205       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255   188.115.133.52  188.115.133.52       1
Основной шлюз:      188.115.133.52
==================================================  ========

Звонил в тенет там ТП на морозе...
кста у бриза есть даже сайт там где все настройки Dir 300 . Ip сайта знает ТП

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Постоянно возникает проблема настройки роутеров.
Предлагаю сделать один топик по данной проблеме и в шапке собирать всю  информацию.

Настройки выкладывать в виде скриншотов с указанием 
1. Название роутера 
2. Провайдера 
3. версия прошивки.

============================================
Провайдер ТЕНЕТ
============================================

ASUS WL-520gC
Linksys WRT54GL
ZyXEL P-330W EE
D-Link DIR-300

============================================
Провайдер БРИЗ
============================================

ASUS RT—N16 (RT—N10)
ASUS WL-520GC (2.0.1.1) [x]
ASUS WL-500gP (от Олега) [x]
*D-Link DIR-100* 
Planet XRT-401D
TP-Link WR340GD - не проверенно

============================================
Провайдер ICN
============================================
D-Link  DIR-100 (2.02 EN)
TP-Link  WR340G (090826)
D-Link  Dir-615   Rev. C2 
Dlink DIR-628 (a2)


  *Показать скрытый текст* *mini-FAQ*
*mini-FAQ*

У меня при просмотре IPTV через Wi-FI выпадают кадры,  пропадает картинка.

1. Для не выпадения IPTV по Wi-Fi попробуйте установите минимальный  Multicast Rate (Mbps) на закладке "Wireless - Advanced".
2. Попробуйте менять каналы (Wireless channel) Wi-FI до полного решения  проблемы. Ваш канал может быть банально занят устройством соседа. Канал  лучше выбирать не соседний, а через один. Например если 5 занят, то  выбирайте 7 или дальше. 
3. Попробовать отключить шифрование, что не безопасно.

----------


## S.V.I.

asus rx3041 помогите настроить IP-TV

----------


## TENET

> помогите настроить IP-TV на тенете... через роутер Dir-300


 Посмотрите на нашем официальном форуме - там этой модели посвящено несколько тем.



> Звонил в тенет там ТП на морозе...


 Сотрудники отдела технического сопровождения не занимаются настройкой роутеров - это не их обязанности.

----------


## Danilenko

Помогите настроить роутер AirTies 4240 для тенета

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите настроить роутер AirTies 4240 для тенета


 
http://www.airties.com/usermanuals/Air4240RU_UM.pdf

----------


## Danilenko

спасибо уже настроил, жаль не нашел у него функцию клонирования мак адреса пришлось звонить в тенет

----------


## Celica2000

> Постоянно возникает проблема настройки роутеров.
> Предлагаю сделать один топик по данной проблеме и в шапке собирать всю информацию.
> 
> Настройки выкладывать в виде скриншотов с указанием 1. Название роутера 2. Провайдера 3. версия прошивки.
> 
> ============================================
> Провайдер БРИЗ
> ============================================
> 
> ...


 помогите настроить для роутер 3СOM (http://www.3com.com/prod/en_EU_EMEA/detail.jsp?tab=features&sku=3CRWER100-75), и поддерживает ли он IPTV? настройщики с бриза сказали что он не поддерживает и надо покупать DLINK((
заранее спасибо

----------


## MAJR

Помогите настроить роутер Canyon CNP-WF514N1 под Тенет?

----------


## pahaniche

> Помогите настроить роутер Canyon CNP-WF514N1 под Тенет?


 Верни его туда где взял, возьми что-нибудь из ASUSa, много нервов и времени съэкономишь

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите настроить роутер Canyon CNP-WF514N1 под Тенет?


 http://www1.canyon-tech.com/files/Canyon/Networking/WiFi_E/CNP-WF514N1/CNP-WF514N1_Manual_EN.pdf


А лучше заплатите 50 грн специалисту.

----------


## Galleon

настройки интернета у ICN, D-Link DIR-100, прошивка 2.02 (EN)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> настройки интернета у ICN, D-Link DIR-100, прошивка 2.02 (EN)


 Спасибо, а что выключать DHCP в локалке обязательно?
А ниже для *НЕ* включенного DHCP резервация IP  :smileflag:

----------


## Maithil

1. Втыкаем кабель в компьютер и подключаемся к матрице.

2. Заходим в "Сетевое окружение" - "Отобразить сетевые подключения". В св-вах подключения по локальной сети ищем "Протокол интернета (TCP/IP). В свойствах TCP/IP меняем DNS сервера на 213.130.0.1 и 213.130.4.1.

3. Нажимаем Пуск - Выполнить. Пишем cmd. В появившейся консоли пишем ipconfig /all. Нас интересуют только данные в "Подключение по локальной сети Ethernet адаптер:". Делаем скрин или переписываем руками подчеркнутые пункты из изображения ipconfig.

4. Отключаем кабель из компьютера и подключаем к роутеру.

5. Заходим на роутер через браузер. В разделе SETUP нажимаем на Manual Internet Connection Setup. В Internet Connection Type выбираем Russia PPTP(Dual Access). Ставим точку на Static IP и вводим данные, сравнивая цифры на рисунках ipconfig и router.

ipconfig


router


6. Затем сохраняем настроки, Меняем Static IP на Dynamic IP и еще раз сохраняем.

7. Перезагружаем роутер.

Чтобы качать с медиа матрицы заходим в ADVANCED - ROUTING и вписываем все как на изображении. Gateway это основной шлюз (4)



Я медиа не пользуюсь. Особо не вникал. Проверил как качает - фигово. Скорость ~500 Кб/сек.

----------


## Galleon

> Спасибо, а что выключать DHCP в локалке обязательно?
> А ниже для *НЕ* включенного DHCP резервация IP


 там такая фигня, что через те самые 10000 минут у меня тупо пропадала сеть, как её назад поднять я так и не понял, поэтому прописываю фиксированно  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 2. Заходим в "Сетевое окружение" - "Отобразить сетевые подключения". В св-вах подключения по локальной сети ищем "Протокол интернета (TCP/IP). В свойствах TCP/IP меняем DNS сервера на 213.130.0.1 и 213.130.4.1.


 Спасибо.

Зачем их там прописывать? Надо поднять DHCP сервер в роутере или прописать DNS и шлюз - IP роутера 192.168.1.1.

----------


## Maithil

> Спасибо.
> 
> Зачем их там прописывать? Надо поднять DHCP сервер в роутере или прописать DNS и шлюз - IP роутера 192.168.1.1.


 Я в этом не сильно разбираюсь. Но без этих адресов не все сайты открывались. Всю инфу нашел на веговском форуме.

----------


## xaviv

Выложу и я свои настройки, может кому-то будет полезно:

Роутер TP-Link WR340G, прошивка-090826(for IPTV).провайдер-ICN.

1-выбираем режим dual access/Russia PPPOE
2-прописываем свои имя и пароль
3-выбираем статический или постоянный IP 
4-выбираем режим соединения(я поставил Automatically)
[IMG][/IMG]


Тут я прописал порт  IPTV (для ноутбука по wi-fi) и порты для торрент-клиентов компьютера и ноутбука:
[IMG][/IMG]

Я разбираюсь в этих делах не очень, поэтому с точки зрения спецов что-то может быть неправильно, но:
1-интернет есть одновременно на ноуте и компе
2-IPTV есть и на ноуте и компе
3-торрент-клиенты работают с открытыми портами

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 3-выбираем статический или постоянный IP


 Статический адрес - 0.0.0.0 в принципе не может быть. Скорее всего это динамический IP. Попробуйте поставить чекбокс (точку) на Dynamik IP и сохранитесь и перегрузитесь. Если инет есть, то я прав, если нет, то верните все в назад. 

Так же интересно есть ли доступ к локальным ресурсам провайдера и что с роутами. 

P.S. Спасибо что помогаете.

----------


## xaviv

0.0.0.0-это глючок роутера, на вкладке статистики все отображается нормально

----------


## pl9019

> купил всетаки Dir -320 поставил со стандартного диска вроде все нормально .НЕт работает ВайФай тоже на ноуте ...вот только мобильный не может подключится(и проблемма не в самом телефоне) а втом что по Вай Фай ловит только 1 устройство..и еще такая проблема немогу зайти на IP роутера..пишет неправельный логин или пароль ...


 Хм, со стандартного диска...? Обнови прошивку хотябы с оф.сайта http://http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Router/DIR-320/Firmware/. Руссификатор там есть - поставь.

----------


## Dimetrius

Вопрос только в том ка ето сделать?)  чтобы вообще чтото настроь в роутере нужно зати типо на его сайт(в документации есть IP адрес) там надоввести логин и пароль и тогда я попадаю в настроики роутера..Так у меня пробемма в том что логин который написан в книжке(которая шла с роутером) не подходит и я немогу зайти((

----------


## pl9019

Не нужна документация - выкинь её. В адресной строке своего браузера пишешь 192.168.0.1  логин - admin, пароль - пусто. Жмешь вкладку " техобслуживание", далее выбираешь " обновление программного обеспечения", там будет два загрузочных окна - одно для прошивки, второе для руссификатора. Скачай сначала bin-файлы себе на комп, а потом загрузишь. Вроде есть версия 1.4 от 2010г.- залей её.

----------


## Dimetrius

в том то и дело что когда пишешь 192.168.0.1 логин - admin, пароль - пусто то он не хаходит а пишет неправельный логин или пароль

----------


## pl9019

Ткни стилусом в кнопочку reset на задней панели роутера и подержи секунд 30... Настройки сбросятся до заводских. Перед прошивкой их всёравно лучше сбросить, а потом вручную настроить все параметры.

----------


## Jorik83

Тебе предупреждали бери asus

----------


## VadimIv

> Тебе предупреждали бери asus


 Не говори ерунды и не вводи человека в заблуждение (DLink DIR320=AsusWL500/520) А тот же анус в 2 раза дороже.
Нужно залить прошивику Олега для него, ниже уже писали. Да он и с родной прошивкой отлично работает, кстати поддерживает 3G/GPRS модемы для резервного инета!
Другой вопрос, что брать его сейчас я бы не стал.... (медленноват).

----------


## pl9019

> Тебе предупреждали бери asus


 Всё прекрасно работает на родных прошивках. Только вот продается он с древней какой-то 1.0. IPTV тоже должно работать, начиная с 1.21. Человеку кот. читает инструкцию и не смотрит на днище девайса этого вполне достаточно. С разгоном ему лучше не баловаться, потом сможет наверстать.

----------


## wispa

Подскажите роутер НЕ ДОРОГОЙ. Провайдер ТЕНЕТ скорость 100Мбит/с.Интересно как с вайфай так и без него. буду благодарен за любую информацию особенно если будут настройки. Буду подкл. два лаптопа есть это важно.

----------


## LEXX_odessa

100мбит и роутер ?) легче машинку простенькую собрать под роутер чтобы он получал и отдавал 100мбит.....

----------


## Revaz

и что машинка изменит? человеку вайфай нужен. если железо ноутов поддерживает стандарт N, то тогда стоит попробовать dir-320 или дороже с стандартом N. Если железо G, то быстрее по воздуху 20-22 мбит вряд ли будет

----------


## Jorik83

> 100мбит и роутер ?) легче машинку простенькую собрать под роутер чтобы он получал и отдавал 100мбит.....


 Откуда такие советчики берутся, собрать колымагу и настроить под роутер Если на других ПК инет должен быть 24 часа в сутки эта колымага будет сутки электричество палить?

----------


## wispa

просто срочно нужно подключить в работу 2 пк! изменю пакет тенет и на 5мбит только бы скорость не терялась. Вот есть такой который разделит 5 или 10 мбит на два ноута с помощью кабеля или без и что бы не дорого было. просто как говорил нужно срочно а денег мало( :smileflag:  спасибо....

----------


## Jorik83

> просто срочно нужно подключить в работу 2 пк! изменю пакет тенет и на 5мбит только бы скорость не терялась. Вот есть такой который разделит 5 или 10 мбит на два ноута с помощью кабеля или без и что бы не дорого было. просто как говорил нужно срочно а денег мало( спасибо....


 Вот когда мало денег, лучше подождать, потому как в любом случае эта экономия выливается в неприятные моменты настройки в том момент когда нужно работать. 35 доларов за роутер с WiFi это дорого? тогда за 19 купи роутер без оного(4 порта)

----------


## VadimIv

> Подскажите роутер НЕ ДОРОГОЙ. Провайдер ТЕНЕТ скорость 100Мбит/с.


 100Mb - недорогой роутер сделает из него 10.
Лично опробован DIR-655 - неплох, но на мой взгляд, 100Mb/s (через PPPoE) полностью не пропустит. Отлично работает с IPTV в том числе и по воздуху. По его цене альтернативы просто нет.
Asus RTN16 (если найдешь), ZyXel 460-й (если найдешь), Vigor 2930n, 2930n - но они все не дешевы. Хотя как сказать - более-менее приличный маршрутизатор (который пропустит 100 Mb/s)  без  WiFi (готовое решение) стоит 600-1500$ и непросто настраивается.

----------


## densen2002

> Хотя как сказать - более-менее приличный маршрутизатор (который пропустит 100 Mb/s)  без  WiFi (готовое решение) стоит 600-1500$ и непросто настраивается.


 
   Драйтек 2130.  Хардварный NAT.  Заявлена пропускная до 800 Мбит при цене 130 евро.
   Сто мегабит пропустит как пить дать. Скоро получу девайс на тест.
   Только где взять гигабитный порт у провайдера?


    У меня дома Драйтек 2110. Лично видел скорость скачки торрента 9,2 мбайт/c. 
    Модель без вайфай стоит у нас 120 долларов. С вайфаем 802.11n - на полтинник  дороже.

----------


## VadimIv

> Драйтек 2130.  Хардварный NAT.  Заявлена пропускная до 800 Мбит при цене 130 евро.
>    Сто мегабит пропустит как пить дать. Скоро получу девайс на тест.
>    Только где взять гигабитный порт у провайдера?
> 
>     У меня дома Драйтек 2110. Лично видел скорость скачки торрента 9,2 мбайт/c. 
>     Модель без вайфай стоит у нас 120 долларов. С вайфаем 802.11n - на полтинник  дороже.


 IGMP присутствует, если будет работать локалка, да и продавться у нас будут - самое оно, отличные, качественные девайсы! :smileflag:  С удовольствием пощупал бы....
На DIR-655 - в торренте было 11.5MB/s (с локальных пиров) и ~4MB/s на отдачу, при работающем IPTV.

----------


## wispa

> Вот когда мало денег, лучше подождать, потому как в любом случае эта экономия выливается в неприятные моменты настройки в том момент когда нужно работать. 35 доларов за роутер с WiFi это дорого? тогда за 19 купи роутер без оного(4 порта)


 


какой это за 35$??

----------


## wispa

я так понял что 100 не получится..... Хотяб чтобы на двух машинах было по 5мбит.. какая скорость отТенета должна входить в роутер и собственно какой роутер нужен?

----------


## Jorik83

> какой это за 35$??


 asus 32

----------


## Jorik83

> Asus RTN16 (если найдешь)


 На них очереди нет, завтра можешь купить 6-7 штук

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Хватит офтотопить.* 

Вы что слепые, не видите как называется тема?

----------


## Igolo4ka

Люди! настроил d-link 300 nru по подсказке с бризовского сайта , интернет работает , а IРТV  и торрент нет, что только не делали, может кто подскажет как настроить?

----------


## etonoyan

нужно пробросить порты, для торрента укажите такой же порт как и в пороге. так же  для тв

----------


## Igolo4ka

> нужно пробросить порты, для торрента укажите такой же порт как и в пороге. так же  для тв


  я обычный пользователь, не совсем понимаю как это сделать, может можно подробнее описать.

----------


## RusikJava

вряд ли у вас это получится. ведь если подробно рассказать, как делать операцию на мозге - вы ведь вряд ли сможете её повторить?) вот и тут такая же идея - может быть множество нюансов...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Люди! настроил d-link 300 nru по подсказке с бризовского сайта , интернет работает , а IРТV  и торрент нет, что только не делали, может кто подскажет как настроить?


 Я одного не могу понять зачем людям интернет если они не умеют его пользовать.
Как включить  функцию мультикаст (для поддержки IP TV) в маршрутизаторах серий DI-xxx и  DIR-xxx
Что такое Port  Forwarding и как его настраивать на интернет-маршрутизаторах серии  DIR-XXX
Как  настроить uTorrent на маршрутизаторах серии DIR-ххх?

Настройка PPTP  (Dual Access) соединения DIR-300
Настройка PPTP (Dual  Access) соединения для DIR-xxx с русскоязычным интерфейсом
Настройка локальной  сети между компьютерами, подключенными к маршрутизатору
*ЕЩЕ РАЗ ДЛЯ НЕПОНЯТЛИВЫХ. ЧИТАЕМ НАЗВАНИЕ ТЕМЫ И ПИШЕМ ПО ТЕМЕ.*

----------


## Igolo4ka

Спасибо за полный ответ,всё практически заработало, хотя сам сайт торента негрузится, но я думаю дожму.Спасибо

----------


## Лесёнок

Добрый вечер! Можете подсказать,как настроить роутер TP-LINK 54M провайдер Матрица.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Jorik83

> Добрый вечер! Можете подсказать,как настроить роутер TP-LINK 54M провайдер Матрица.Заранее спасибо.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Офтоп*Я тоже два года спрашивал тех сап матрицу почему мой роутер Длинк 824 не работает в режиме динамик ip, мучался я курением форумов и решение нашлось в доме оказался стрим

----------


## g0dL1k3

Роутер: DIR-300/NRU
Провайдер: SpiderNet 

Схема подключения интернета без роутера:
1. Втыкаю езернет кабель в езернет разьем.
2. В адаптере прописываю айпи, маску сети, шлюз, днс
3. Интернет не привязан к мак адрессу компа.

Роутер вроде настроил, выбрал подключение статик, вписал все данные - интернет работает, но возникли вопросы:

1. Инет стабильный по воздуху, но только смущает квип оффлайнится переодически (не засекал точно). Хотя играл в кс микрообрывов не замечал.

2. Скорость через провод с торрентов с натяжкой набегает до 5.5 мбайт в сек, по воздуху 2.9 мбайт в сек. Читал на форуме тут - у парня такой же роутер и рубит по максималке 10 мбайт по воздуху и по проводу. Где поискать настройки для улучшения скорости?

3. Внешку люди пропинговать не могут. Как исправить?

4. Еще пару минут назад появилась проблема с пингом по ВайФаю в кс. Час назад было все хорошо выше 20 не поднимался, а сейчас скачки от 10 до 150.

Изменения, которые я сделал (может это из-за них)?

Enable WAN Ping Respose - галочку поставил (не знаю зачем, но показалось нужно)
Enable Multicast Streams - поставил галку ( для айпитиви)
Wireless Enhance Mode - поставил галку (без неё айпитиви было с квадратами с ней все ок)

----------


## Jorik83

> Роутер: DIR-300/NRU
> Провайдер: SpiderNet 
> 
> Схема подключения интернета без роутера:
> 1. Втыкаю езернет кабель в езернет разьем.
> 2. В адаптере прописываю айпи, маску сети, шлюз, днс
> 3. Интернет не привязан к мак адрессу компа.
> 
> Роутер вроде настроил, выбрал подключение статик, вписал все данные - интернет работает, но возникли вопросы:
> ...


 Ну для начала нужно уточнить какая прошивка и ее версия

----------


## g0dL1k3

Где уточнять, первый роутер за всю практику пользования ПК

----------


## Jorik83

> Где уточнять, первый роутер за всю практику пользования ПК


 Ты же его настраивал, значит заходил в настройки через веб интерфейс, вот там есть и версия твоей прошивки и меню по обновлению прошивки, скачай последнюю не бета версию и обнови. После будешь проверять как работает и в случае некорректной работы искать решения

----------


## Jorik83

> А кто может помочь в принятии решения? Маестро Степанов?


 Форум длинка там уже все проблемы обсасывались раз по 10

----------


## [email protected]

помогите подружить Вегу (ЦСС) и *dlink 300 nru*

----------


## g0dL1k3

> Ты же его настраивал, значит заходил в настройки через веб интерфейс, вот там есть и версия твоей прошивки и меню по обновлению прошивки, скачай последнюю не бета версию и обнови. После будешь проверять как работает и в случае некорректной работы искать решения


 Product Page :  DIR-300     Hardware Version : B1  	Firmware Version : 2.01

О чем это говорит и нужно ли прошивать?

----------


## g0dL1k3

Ну хоть кто-нибудь что-то может сказать? Нашел проишвку от DD-WRT стоит ли её ставить?

----------


## RusikJava

стоит! классная штука! главное всё делай правильно чтобы роутер не запороть

----------


## g0dL1k3

> стоит! классная штука! главное всё делай правильно чтобы роутер не запороть


 Можно обосновать чем она классная? Я все же не могу уловить мысль.. Что она даёт?

----------


## VadimIv

> Можно обосновать чем она классная? Я все же не могу уловить мысль.. Что она даёт?


 Настроек масса в плане раздачи инента и организации сети, но нужно в них шарить хоть немного. Лучше прошить, да попробовать, делов-то.

----------


## RusikJava

можна поставить торрент, сквид, свой днс да ещё кучу всего - хоть впн даже - и всё это на роутере! классная тема!!!

----------


## g0dL1k3

так как правильно настраивать роутер, если мне провайдер выделяет статический внутренний айпи

Мне без роутера нужно в сетевом адаптере вписать:
192.168.хх.хх
255.255.хх.0
192.168.0.1 (шлюз)
192.168.0.1 (днс)

для того что бы работал инет.
К мак адресу привязки нет.


в роутере мне настраивать какой тип подключения? Static IP , RUSSIA PTP или как там? Какой конкретно пункт подключения выбирать? Или где почитать настройку для такого типа?

----------


## piryur

А D-Link DIR-320 с Тенетом "дружит"?  :smileflag:

----------


## moretti

очень легко и просто дружит

----------


## sale2010

роутер asus 520gc ? вроде настроил его  ноут сеть видит а при попытке подключить ся к ней не получается. если я до этого не пользовался wifi на ноуте ни разу, надо как то настраивать соединение??
wifi включен сиситема vista/ подскажите ктото чтото дельное

что такое клонирование мас?
я при настройках забил его в ручную это оно и есть или надо еще чтото делать??

----------


## moretti

а провайдер у нас кто?

----------


## sale2010

у нас тенет)

----------


## moretti

Нужно правильно настроить DHCP сервер. Где то вы накосячили с DNS.

1. В принципе вы можете взять настройки от БРИЗа - ASUS WL-520GC (2.0.1.1) , только вместо PPTP поставить PPPoE. И само собою не делать как на скрине локальную сеть 10.*.*.*, а сделать 192.168.0.*
У тенета 10.*.*.* занято подсетями.

2. Убедиться в том что роутер впускает по mac адресу в сеть ТЕНЕТа. Т.е. mac адрес должен быть склонирован или через тех. поддержку прописан у провайдера.

копипаст от Лешего

----------


## moretti

http://forum.tenet.ua/forumdisplay.php?f=18

----------


## sale2010

спасибо за ссылку на форум тенета , но там ничего путевого не нашел по этому поводу.
что такое склонировать мас адресс? и как убедиться что роутер пускает в сеть тенета? на пальцах можно??

----------


## moretti

на пальцах сложно. обьяснять- час- настроить -10 минут.

----------


## Jorik83

> спасибо за ссылку на форум тенета , но там ничего путевого не нашел по этому поводу.
> что такое склонировать мас адресс? и как убедиться что роутер пускает в сеть тенета? на пальцах можно??


 Не нужно клонировать, настроил роутер- PPPoE указал логин и пароль, DNS получить автомтически, все больше никаких настроек втыкаешь кабель провайдера и звонишь в тех сам- говоришь у меня сменилось оборудование(соотвествено сменила мас адресс) они примут твой мас адрес, дальше уже настроишь WiFi, а вообще пару страниц назад описывалось человеку и тоже с тенета

----------


## rosst

> Не нужно клонировать, настроил роутер- PPPoE указал логин и пароль, DNS получить автомтически, все больше никаких настроек втыкаешь кабель провайдера и звонишь в тех сам- говоришь у меня сменилось оборудование(соотвествено сменила мас адресс) они примут твой мас адрес, дальше уже настроишь WiFi, а вообще пару страниц назад описывалось человеку и тоже с тенета


 Как раз нажать на кнопочку "скопировать мак-адрес" куда проще чем названивать в тех-сап. Кстати, тенет вроде не всегда делает фильтрацию по макам, так что можно и так пробовать. Вам надо разбить настройку роутера на несколько этапов: первый это настройка доступа к роутеру из вашей сети - настройка его IP адреса, DHCP-пула (если надо). По сути как имеете доступ к веб-консоли то значит уже есть коннект ). Второй этап - настроить pppoe соединение, когда с роутера сможете пинговать мир - значит можно дальше двигать. Третий и уже последний - это возня с wifi. Советую делать именно так - по очереди, чтобы понимать на каком этапе что то не так.

----------


## Panamerra

Скажите пожалуйста, у меня был беспроводной нет через точку доступа D-Link DWA 110, может точка умереть за 2 года? возможно ее починить? сколько стоит?

----------


## densen2002

есть одесское представительство фирмы Д-Линк.

----------


## sashokua2007

всем доброй ночи!есть провайдер ТЕНЕТ,роутер Dir-300 (сижу через Wi-Fi) Hardware Version : B1 	Firmware Version : 2.01...все работает отлично,но проблема одна есть: не могу никоим образом попасть на сайт ТЕНЕТ,на форум ТЕНЕТ,и вообще туда,где есть упоминание тенет...заранее не судите строго,ткните носом куда следует...спасибо заранее

----------


## rosst

> всем доброй ночи!есть провайдер ТЕНЕТ,роутер Dir-300 (сижу через Wi-Fi) Hardware Version : B1     Firmware Version : 2.01...все работает отлично,но проблема одна есть: не могу никоим образом попасть на сайт ТЕНЕТ,на форум ТЕНЕТ,и вообще туда,где есть упоминание тенет...заранее не судите строго,ткните носом куда следует...спасибо заранее


 http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=102 , для просмотра картинок придется зарегаться.
Если нет доступа к сайту, то отключите роутер и подключитесь на прямую, а как прочтете про настройку - так втыкайте обратно. С большой вероятностью проблема связана с отсутствием маршрутов к локальной сети провайдера.

----------


## Panamerra

> есть одесское представительство фирмы Д-Линк.


 спасибо большое!

----------


## sashokua2007

> http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=102 , для просмотра картинок придется зарегаться.
> Если нет доступа к сайту, то отключите роутер и подключитесь на прямую, а как прочтете про настройку - так втыкайте обратно. С большой вероятностью проблема связана с отсутствием маршрутов к локальной сети провайдера.


 зарегился,но картинок не видно...видимо маленький стаж на форуме...даже тему создать не дает...может возможно как-то сюда их кинуть - буду очень признателен :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> зарегился,но картинок не видно...видимо маленький стаж на форуме...даже тему создать не дает...может возможно как-то сюда их кинуть - буду очень признателен


 ну тему создать может и не дает, картинки должны быть видны после того как залогинишься. Может еще не прошла активация? Сюда сбросить не могу, модераторы такие картинки убирают обычно из темы (не принято пихать много графики).

зы. хотя там не так уж и важны картинки, можно просто по тексту настроить.  :smileflag:

----------


## TENET

> зарегился,но картинок не видно...видимо маленький стаж на форуме...даже тему создать не дает...


 Проверьте свой почтовый ящик - видимо, Вы просто не закончили регистрацию.

----------


## sashokua2007

> Проверьте свой почтовый ящик - видимо, Вы просто не закончили регистрацию.


 регистрацию закончил...вот тому подтверждение...на скрине видно.что я авторизован...а картинок нет

----------


## Jorik83

> регистрацию закончил...вот тому подтверждение...на скрине видно.что я авторизован...а картинок нет


 Они не вставлены в форум, там ссылки на картинки кликнув на которые картинки откроются в новом окне

----------


## TENET

> регистрацию закончил...вот тому подтверждение...на скрине видно.что я авторизован...а картинок нет


 Нет, Вы все-таки не закончили авторизацию - Вы не ответили на автоматическое письмо с форума. Пришлось "принудительно" Вас зарегистрировать

----------


## Latikashara

Помогите, плиз, роутер d-link dir-300, провайдер сана +
Проблема в том что не показывает Iptv, подскажите что поменять в настройках

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите, плиз, роутер d-link dir-300, провайдер сана +
> Проблема в том что не показывает Iptv, подскажите что поменять в настройках


 На сайте производителя все разжевано - http://www.dlink.ru/ru/faq/68/879.html

----------


## Latikashara

т.е. достаточно просто поставить галочку?
Не помогло!!!

----------


## Latikashara

если бы всё было так просто, моего сообщения с уточнением (провайдер сана+) здесь не было бы.
вся проблема в том что всё отлично работает, всё кроме IpTv.
В ТП отмараживают, типа услуга бесплатная, так что молчите.

----------


## pl9019

может маршруты на внутренние ресурсы не прописаны. А отмораживаются все провайдеры - вы же не сказали им: придите настройте, денег дам. На Dir-300 может и не работать IPtv. Хотя, можно перепрошить роутер свежей прошивкой, глядишь заработает. Ксати, есть разница между 300 и 300NRU -прошивки разные.

----------


## Panamerra

уважаемые а где купить недорогой но качественный чтобы не здох за 2 года роутер? либо нечно для беспроводного инета. огромное спасибо

----------


## densen2002

DIR-320  в itshop.od.ua

----------


## Jorik83

> DIR-320  в itshop.od.ua


 зачем предлагать подобие асуса когда можно предложить сам асус

----------


## VadimIv

> зачем предлагать подобие асуса когда можно предложить сам асус


 И платить за анус в 2 раза больше? 
Нет уж, сами покупайте....

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> И платить за анус в 2 раза больше? 
> Нет уж, сами покупайте....


 
Почему в два раза?

http://hotline.ua/tx/d-link_dir-320/?tab=2
http://hotline.ua/tx/asus_wl-500g_premium_v2/?tab=2

Разница в ~25$, но в ASUS в два раза больше памяти. Да и возни с перепрошивкой поменьше.

----------


## Panamerra

спасибо, нечто подобное и было - д линк

----------


## VadimIv

> Разница в ~25$, но в ASUS в два раза больше памяти. Да и возни с перепрошивкой поменьше.


 С одной стороны правильно...я бы сегодня не брал ни один, ни другой.
С другой стороны, для кого-то 25$ существенные деньги. Можно чуть добавить до 25$ и купить DIR100/120...или другую нужную в хозяйстве железяку...или пива! :smileflag: 
А работает 320-й неплохо.

----------


## rosst

> спасибо, нечто подобное и было - д линк


 хм ну купите linksys, но тут встанет вопрос с настройками, прошивками и никто не даст вам гарантию что он проработает больше 2ух лет. Та же гроза и ку-ку, если нет грозозащиты. на месте человека, который не хочет заморачиватся - я бы брал массовую модель, которой пользуется большинство народа и для которой есть подробные руководства по настройкам. У нас это наверное все же длинки.

----------


## VadimIv

> спасибо, нечто подобное и было - д линк


 Ничего не могу сказать плохого о DLink.
Но...DLink Dlink-у рознь!
У того же Asus есть и легендарные модели и отстойные.
Более трех лет отработал DI-824VUP+ Великолепная железяка, но мало производителен на скоросных пакетах. 
Сейчас пользуюсь DIR-655 - очень доволен, а вот DIR-825 ушел назад в магазин.

----------


## DiBuz

> Да, я тоже так подумал, принес ноутбук, воткнул шнурком в модем, на ноутбуке настройки - все получить автоматом, в результате ноут не подключился - Ошибка получения сетевого адреса. Хозяйский комп подключился тут же на ура (получил адрес вида 10.Х.Х.Х, зашел в инет). Оттого и подумал что там не все так просто как к модему с DHCP. Может я чего не понимаю, поправьте пожалуйста.
> Ноут подключал потому что на нем есть wi-fi, хотел проверить как "пробьет" к месту установки второго компа.


 


> Принудительно на своём ноуте прописать МАС как на хозяйской сетевой - вуаля. на ноуте будет инет. Для рутера: настройки WAN порта: Динамический IP, и прописать этот же МАС - вуаля, рутер получит IP по ДХСП и будет его раздавать на ЛАН по вафле и шнуркам (по ЛАН включить ДХСП)


 Это тем, кто столкнулся с тандемом Реноме и DLink и не нашел в этой ветке ответа на свой вопрос ..., как я  
Так вот, у них DNS назначается автоматически, но по умолчанию в DLink-ах (в моем случае 400-й) там прописывается 0.0.0.0 ..., и это для него означает статический адрес ... Необходимо очистить поле первичного DNS, чтоб там было пусто и тогда он его преспокойно самостоятельно запросит и все будет джаз.

----------


## LDima

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть роутер Длинк -524 нормально работает на Бризе, переношу его по другому адресу, меняю мак на зарегинный по этому адресу - меняю логин пароль на пптп, айпи по дхцп получает , впн не конектиться пишет не видет сервер. че может быть?

----------


## VadimIv

> че может быть?


 Несовместимость девайса с оборудованием провайдера (если соблюдены все требования по его настройке). 
Попробуй прописать сервер в виде IP (если прописан буквами).
Попробуй позвонить в ТП.
Похожая ситуация была у меня с Zyxel 330EE, коннектился по 15 минут, заменил на DLink 824 - конект через 6 секунд.

----------


## LDima

> Несовместимость девайса с оборудованием провайдера (если соблюдены все требования по его настройке). 
> Попробуй прописать сервер в виде IP (если прописан буквами).
> Попробуйте позвонить в ТП.
> Похожая ситуация была у меня с Zyxel 330EE, коннектился по 15 минут, заменил на DLink.


 он даже впн сервер не пингует - ни буквами ни цифрами....

----------


## VadimIv

> он даже впн сервер не пингует - ни буквами ни цифрами....


 Не, сервер пингани с компа, без роутера, а потом IP, попробуй, впиши в роутер.
Не помешает и обновить ПО, если старое. Кроме того у провайдера может быть какой-то более новый "механизм" авторизации, какого в 524-м нет.

----------


## LDima

> Не, сервер пингани с компа, без роутера, а потом IP, попробуй, впиши в роутер.
> Не помешает и обновить ПО, если старое.


 Прошивка роутера последняя, айпи адреса впн сервера я знаю, с роутера не пингуется, комп подключается без проблем.

----------


## VadimIv

> Прошивка роутера последняя, айпи адреса впн сервера я знаю, с роутера не пингуется, комп подключается без проблем.


 Ну тогда остается: звонить в ТП или менять 524-й на что-то другое.

----------


## rosst

> Прошивка роутера последняя, айпи адреса впн сервера я знаю, с роутера не пингуется, комп подключается без проблем.


 какие то хосты в сети прова он пингует? получает ли аренду по DHCP? (не знаю как у вас там на Бризе сделано)

----------


## pl9019

> Прошивка роутера последняя, айпи адреса впн сервера я знаю, с роутера не пингуется, комп подключается без проблем.


 Если комп подключается без проблем и все параметры известны, то можно предположить это:_ "Важно !!!
При установке роутера НЕ КЛОНИРУЙТЕ MAC-адрес сетевой карты в роутер. Когда роутер поднимает VPN (внешнее соединение), у него на доли секунды появляется его настоящий MAC-адрес, который непременно будет заблокирован нашим оборудованием за несовпадение IP и MAC-адреса ! Лучший выход - звоните в службу техподдержки, где вам заменят MAC-адрес."._ Написано в разделе "помощь" именно для DI-524. Читать здесь: *http://192.168.1.14/di524.html* (для абонентов "Бриз"). Прошивка есть там же.

----------


## rosst

> _Когда роутер поднимает VPN (внешнее соединение), у него на доли секунды появляется его настоящий MAC-адрес_


 шо за бред, хотел бы я видить кто это писал. Как может при подъеме pptp сессии появляться mac-адрес, который конфигурируется на уровне драйвера?

----------


## pl9019

> шо за бред, хотел бы я видить кто это писал. Как может при подъеме pptp сессии появляться mac-адрес, который конфигурируется на уровне драйвера?


  Это пишет техподдержка бриза. Я лишь предположил.  Зачем они это пишут? Их проблемы, но многие не знают о существовании раздела "помощь".

----------


## DiBuz

> Это пишет техподдержка бриза. Я лишь предположил.  Зачем они это пишут? Их проблемы, но многие не знают о существовании раздела "помощь".


 Не знаю как в Бризе, а в Реноме мне на просьбу "помогите настроить роутер" сразу-же сказали, что по телефону они меня не проконсультируют, т.к. там все очень неоднозначно ... , и за вызов специалиста заломили 150 гривасов. Лично я принципиально разобрался сам (сказали бы 50-80 гривен, заплатил бы сразу), а многие другие согласятся и заплатят, несмотря на всю бессовестность ситуации ... Правда когда уже был конкретный технический вопрос (я уточнял адрес DNS), они мне сразу ответили. Ну мало у них работы из-за таких умных как мы, вот и приходится сочинять всякие глупости, чтобы уговорить на вызов "специалиста", вместо конкретных советов по устранению неисправностей.

----------


## LDima

> Если комп подключается без проблем и все параметры известны, то можно предположить это:_ "Важно !!!_
> _При установке роутера НЕ КЛОНИРУЙТЕ MAC-адрес сетевой карты в роутер. Когда роутер поднимает VPN (внешнее соединение), у него на доли секунды появляется его настоящий MAC-адрес, который непременно будет заблокирован нашим оборудованием за несовпадение IP и MAC-адреса ! Лучший выход - звоните в службу техподдержки, где вам заменят MAC-адрес."._ Написано в разделе "помощь" именно для DI-524. Читать здесь: *http://192.168.1.14/di524.html* (для абонентов "Бриз"). Прошивка есть там же.


  Айпи адрес получает, не коннектиться к впн серверам, не видит их.

----------


## rosst

Повторяю вопрос, кого то еще пингуете в сети провайдера (например DNS/DHCP)? pptp сервера находятся с вами в одной подсети? Хотя не знаю, может есть действительный какой то программный глюк в этих роутерах с маком, фиг его знает на чем они там сделаны и какие баги могут вылазить. Хотя как по мне то что написано - бред, может это сделано чтобы особо не углубляться в дебри проблемы. Попробуйте позвонить в техсап - пусть меняют, даже если придется делать это несколько раз.. За это им деньги и платят.

зы. Отпишитесь здесь если поможет резервирование оригинального мака, уж больно интересно

----------


## VadimIv

> шо за бред, хотел бы я видить кто это писал. Как может при подъеме pptp сессии появляться mac-адрес, который конфигурируется на уровне драйвера?


 Ну в принципе, по феншую, специалисты действительно не рекомендуют, чтобы MAC компа за роутером, соовпадал с WAN. 
Другой вопрос, что у меня лично проблем при таком раскладе не было никогда.
А для проверки досточно прописать любой MAC в настройках сетевой карты.

----------


## rosst

> Ну в принципе, по феншую, специалисты действительно не рекомендуют, чтобы MAC компа за роутером, соовпадал с WAN. 
> Другой вопрос, что у меня лично проблем при таком раскладе не было никогда.
> А для проверки досточно прописать любой MAC в настройках сетевой карты.


 Ну разве что согласно феньшую, вопрос на сколько такие рекомендации обоснованы. Уникальность мак адреса необходима в пределах канальной сети, мне кажется, что случай когда wan порт маршрутизатора может оказаться в одной сети с портом клонированного интерфейса весьма  маловероятен. В нормальном сетевом стеке arp таблица строится для каждого интерфейса независимо, так же как и изменение самого MAC должно происходить на подуровне Media Access layer (что является частью 2го уровня по модели OSI). Обычно эта часть реализуется драйверами сетевого интерфейса и для всех вышестоящих приложений она должна абсолютно прозрачной, как для GRE протокола, так и для любого другого. Представить что использование, например, HTTP вдруг будет вызывать кратковременный (доли секунды для fastethernet - это не мало!) сброс MAC, что будет приводить к различным весьма интересным и сложнообнаруживаемым проблемам. Просто очень сомнительно, что на DI-524 такая криво реализована эта функция, что каким то боком всплывают такие грабли.. 

Немного погуглив нашел сообщения, что нужно ребутить такой девайс после клона мака и сохранения настроек, может в этом вся проблема?

----------


## densen2002

у меня были один раз глюки из-за совпадения маков на wan и lan

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть роутер Длинк -524 нормально работает на Бризе, переношу его по другому адресу, меняю мак на зарегинный по этому адресу - меняю логин пароль на пптп, айпи по дхцп получает , впн не конектиться пишет не видет сервер. че может быть?


 Зачем гадать?




> Приховані налаштування:
> 
> http://192.168.0.1/sysinfo.htm -  інформація про прошивку, МАС і т.д. 
> http://192.168.0.1/extra.htm  - настройки деяких регістрів процесора 
> http://192.168.0.1/rebo.htm  - перезавантаження роутера 
> http://192.168.0.1/sysp.htm - зміна  параметрів MTU 
> http://192.168.0.1/wds.htm - Wireless Bridging (в  режимі моста) 
> http://192.168.0.1/wlape.htm - Wireless тонкощі  налаштування
> (при повторному входжені настройки на цю сторінку  вибрані параметри
> ...

----------


## LDima

Всем спасибо! сменил мак на компе - заработало!

----------


## mihaisyrbu

Помогите настроить Wi-Fi на роутере Canyon CNP-WF514N1 . Интернет настроил а Wi-Fi никак не получается ((

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите настроить Wi-Fi на роутере Canyon CNP-WF514N1 . Интернет настроил а Wi-Fi никак не получается ((


 В инструкции все в картинках нарисовано с 52 странички.

----------


## eem

Кто-нибудь может сказать поддерживает ли Canyon CNP-WF514A мультикасты и можно-ли IP-TV через него настроить

----------


## eem

> мультикасты или сам факт настройки


 1.Возможно-ли смотреть IP-TV по протоколу UDP в нормальном качестве, т к без Canyon CNP-WF514А напрямую идет
2, Если это возможно настроить, то хотя-бы ткунть в каком разделе настройки копать

----------


## Денис Викторович

http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=798&page=2




> Подскажите, а данный роутер возможно настроить для просмотра Тенетовского IP-TV на компе? 
> 
> Нет, он не поддерживает multicast и iptv в общем.

----------


## eem

> http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=798&page=2


 Спасибо, но эту ветку я смотрел
У меня после запуска айпитв картинка показывает (и звук есть), но рассыпается на квадратики и самое главное появились потери пакетов и упала скорость инета,  Без роутера нормально   :smileflag:

----------


## LDima

> Спасибо, но эту ветку я смотрел
> У меня после запуска айпитв картинка показывает (и звук есть), но рассыпается на квадратики и самое главное появились потери пакетов и упала скорость инета,  Без роутера нормально


 а при этом торрент закачки у тебя есть?

----------


## eem

> а при этом торрент закачки у тебя есть?


 А что Вы  подразумеваете под " торрент закачки ", если закачка в это время через торренты то нет, Просто скорость инета падает при подключении роутера в десятки раз. Когда услуги АЙПИТВ через UDP не было то была и скорость, Сейчас без роутера скорость есть,

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Проверенные настройки TP-LINK_TL-WR340GD
Провайдер - БРИЗ

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

помогите настроить D-Link 500T под Вегу ( ЦСС ) плиззззззззззз
раньше был на Оптиме (если что )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> помогите настроить D-Link 500T под Вегу ( ЦСС ) плиззззззззззз
> раньше был на Оптиме (если что )


 Так это ADSL. Это вам лучше в тех поддержку оператора. Или вызовите их спеца. 

Я настраивал их VPN соединение. Что там в ADSL я не в курсе.

----------


## Волшебная палко ☺

спасибо большое ! уже  все сделали ! позвонили в тех поддержку и.... волшебство ))))) !!! пару цифр сменили и вся проблема  )

----------


## austyn

Народ , нужна помощь ...
 У меня роутер - вчера пропало соединение (перечёркнутый красным крестом значёк в трее и  : подключ. по локальной сети - сетевой кабель не подключен ).
 А на ноутбуке есть - с него и выхожу сейчас.( Тенет говорит - мы ваш роутер видим - соедин. есть).  В общем нет связи осн. компа с роутером.
 Как настроить соединение ?   С меня плюсы. 
Спасибо.

 Я в этом деле -  " не хакер ".

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Народ , нужна помощь ...
>  У меня роутер - вчера пропало соединение (перечёркнутый красным крестом значёк в трее и  : подключ. по локальной сети - сетевой кабель не подключен ).
>  А на ноутбуке есть - с него и выхожу сейчас.( Тенет говорит - мы ваш роутер видим - соедин. есть).  В общем нет связи осн. компа с роутером.
>  Как настроить соединение ?   С меня плюсы. 
> Спасибо.
> 
>  Я в этом деле -  " не хакер ".


 *Возможные причины*

1. Это кабель
2. Это сетевая карта
3. Не рабочий порт в роутере
4. Диверсия ваших рук


*Пути решения*

1. Заменить (проверить) кабель
2. Заменить (проверить) сетевую карточку
3. Вставить кабель от компьютера в другой порт роутера
4.

----------


## .TT

net je ne vzletit

----------


## austyn

> *Возможные причины*
> 
> 1. Это кабель
> 2. Это сетевая карта
> 3. Не рабочий порт в роутере
> 4. Диверсия ваших рук
> 
> 
> *Пути решения*
> ...


     Спасибо за ответ.
 Не знаю - случайность это или нет ,но Соединение пропало именно после каких-то работ , проводимых Тенетом на линии. Потому что я начал звонить им и автоответчик сказал : на Вашей линии работы. Но работы закончились , а соед. так и нет...

----------


## moretti

звони опять в тенет.

----------


## Toshibabsf

Помогите настроить роутер Edimax 6424n. Провайдер Фарлеп Matrix ADSL (VPN)

----------


## shmargen

о счастливая возможность
вышли хоть скрины веб-интерфейса а то тут кажется роутер едимакс никто не видел
любопытно роутеры даже NASы стали делать
_http://www.edimax.ru/ru/produce_detail.php?pd_id=302&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=2
_http://www.edimax.ru/images/Image/QIG/Wireless/BR-6424n/BR-nLite&nMAX_QIG_RU_for_CD.pdf
веб-морда _http://www.edimax.ru/testing/Edimax_Router_UI/index.asp.htm
представляю глючный адсл модем бриджем сверху едимакс который надо еще приручить поднимать впн
сладкая парочка
чем польстились взять такЭ?

сразу менять прошивку вот читаю
_http://www.edimax.ru/ru/support_detail.php?pd_id=302&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=2
Встроенная программа v1.18	
Увеличена скорость PPTP/L2TP подключения
как раз ваш случай PPTP/L2TP

----------


## Toshibabsf

Всё, разобрался. Просто перепрошил версию и всё... ЗАРАБОТАЛО...

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

Вопрос таков, кто на матрице настраивал модем-роутер D-link TD-W8910G. 
подключение к матрице впн.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вопрос таков, кто на матрице настраивал модем-роутер D-link TD-W8910G. 
> подключение к матрице впн.


 Такого не существует в природе. Есть ADSL модем - TP-Link* TD*-*W8910G*

В инструкции кстати все достаточно понятно в картинках - TD-W8910G  User Guide

Хотя я вообще не уверен что он подойдет в матрице, у них PPPTP.  Или у вас ADSL от веги ?

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

> Такого не существует в природе. Есть ADSL модем - TP-Link* TD*-*W8910G*
> 
> В инструкции кстати все достаточно понятно в картинках - TD-W8910G  User Guide
> 
> Хотя я вообще не уверен что он подойдет в матрице, у них PPPTP.  Или у вас ADSL от веги ?


 тьфу .. елы палы... малесенько перепутал.. на название  не обратил.. 
да у  меня  адсл модем и подключение от фарлеп на сеть матрицу.  лет так  5 назад..
да  инст рукция есть..  все  сделал все  по ней  но в  самом  конце  когда идет уже сама  настройка  выдает ошибку.. заходил в  саму  консоль роутера но не нашел где же там  присвоить ему  мак адерс от сетевухи..
как  ДИР 300 настроить знаю.. а тут.. я думал что этот девайс так же  клонирует  мак адерс  сетевухи и  настройки сети.. а  выходит что нет.. или же я  что то не то сделал..

----------


## Jorik83

неужели за 3 года как свалил с матрицы так и не дозвонится в тех сап чтоб сменили мак адрес устройства?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> заходил в  саму  консоль роутера но не нашел где же там  присвоить ему  мак адерс от сетевухи..
> как  ДИР 300 настроить знаю.. а тут.. я думал что этот девайс так же  клонирует  мак адерс  сетевухи и  настройки сети.. а  выходит что нет.. или же я  что то не то сделал..


 В инструкции стр. - 28.
Хотя как по мне надо не писать на форум и ждать сутками ответ, а звонить в тех. поддержку и менять адрес.

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

да спасибо за подсказку.. как бі и сам разобрался.. но одна голова  хорошо, а вот две лучше..
тем более матрица поддержка  вечером не работает...
и там не дали точной информации как настроить дшсп сервер на єтом модеме.. они не знают.. если включен то инет пропадает.. а вот подключил дир  300 все  работает..
а хотелось чтобы все делало один девайс и  подключался к  инету и раздавал на другие  компы..

----------


## valeriyy

у меня дир 300 один по лан второй по вай фай ,купил третий комп с вай фаем хочу подключить сижу на матрице ,ставил специалист менял днс .я в этом не шарю ,могу ли я подключить третий комп без мастера

----------


## moretti

попробовать скопировать настройки с компа, уоторый уже настроен  по вай- фай

----------


## valeriyy

а открыть 3  точку доступа. нужно диск запускать от дир 300 ???? ?ICQ - 589679075 *посоветуйте где поучится в нете* этому ,вот нашел http://www.media-zona.net/index.php?do=static&page=dlink_300

----------


## sid.13

> а открыть 3  точку доступа. нужно диск запускать от дир 300 ???? ?ICQ - 589679075 *посоветуйте где поучится в нете* этому ,вот нашел http://www.media-zona.net/index.php?do=static&page=dlink_300


 зачем 3я точка, подцепитесь к той, к которой второй комп подключен, с теми же настройками днс, но ip-шником другим.

----------


## valeriyy

все нармально,был утерян ключ доступа ,нашел пароль на дир ,зашел в дир и задал новый ключ ,все работает))

----------


## соба

помогите справится с проблемой роутер belkin g wireless router.Wifi работает но скорость просто очень низкая...раньше было скачивание 300 кб,а щас скудных 5 кб.Как исправить ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> помогите справится с проблемой роутер belkin g wireless router.Wifi работает но скорость просто очень низкая...раньше было скачивание 300 кб,а щас скудных 5 кб.Как исправить ?


 Штатный "чтец мыслей" в отпуске.

----------


## шурикас

Доброго дня.Помогите разобраться. работал роутер Asus WL-520gс нормально,все раздавал все принимал ну было все прекрасно (провайдер матрица).Но в один прекрасный день выключили свет и буквально через пару минут включили но после этого на компе исчез интернет.начал я роутер и комп перезагружать ничего не помогло .подключил выделенку напрямую к компу интернет есть. Начал настраивать роутер, пробовал разные настройки и от асус форума и настройки для провайдера БРИЗ ,звонил на матрицу просил их помочь они говорят такими вещами мы не занимаемся .ну опробовал кучу настроек а роутер только работает на прием а на раздачу эффекта ни кого .На что грешить объясните на настройки или роутер отжил свое? ПОМОГИТЕ.
__________________

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Доброго дня.Помогите разобраться. работал роутер Asus WL-520gс нормально,все раздавал все принимал ну было все прекрасно (провайдер матрица).Но в один прекрасный день выключили свет и буквально через пару минут включили но после этого на компе исчез интернет.начал я роутер и комп перезагружать ничего не помогло .подключил выделенку напрямую к компу интернет есть. Начал настраивать роутер, пробовал разные настройки и от асус форума и настройки для провайдера БРИЗ ,звонил на матрицу просил их помочь они говорят такими вещами мы не занимаемся .ну опробовал кучу настроек а роутер только работает на прием а на раздачу эффекта ни кого .На что грешить объясните на настройки или роутер отжил свое? ПОМОГИТЕ.
> __________________


 В роутере не пробовали пробросит порт? Значок красный или зеленый? 



Или включите UPnP.

----------


## Jorik83

> Доброго дня.Помогите разобраться. работал роутер Asus WL-520gс нормально,все раздавал все принимал ну было все прекрасно (провайдер матрица).Но в один прекрасный день выключили свет и буквально через пару минут включили но после этого на компе исчез интернет.начал я роутер и комп перезагружать ничего не помогло .подключил выделенку напрямую к компу интернет есть. Начал настраивать роутер, пробовал разные настройки и от асус форума и настройки для провайдера БРИЗ ,звонил на матрицу просил их помочь они говорят такими вещами мы не занимаемся .ну опробовал кучу настроек а роутер только работает на прием а на раздачу эффекта ни кого .На что грешить объясните на настройки или роутер отжил свое? ПОМОГИТЕ.
> __________________


 знакомая история. купив роутер еще 2005 году я долго мучился с матрицей, ну не работал роутер в режиме динмак IP вернее работал но обрывал связь каждые 3 часа заканчивалась "аренда" автоматически не продлевал, в режиме статик ip работал без проблем пока не выключали свет запустить его было не возможно, решил проблемы кардинальным способом сменив матрицу на стрим и никаких проблем

----------


## Сапсан

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна услуга специалиста устaновить D-link DWA-510 на стационарный компьютер.  Может кто возьмется или подскажете, куда обратиться?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужна услуга специалиста устaновить D-link DWA-510 на стационарный компьютер.  Может кто возьмется или подскажете, куда обратиться?


 Это Wi-Fi сетевая карточка. Установить сможет любой студент.

----------


## Сапсан

Установлен. Не работает(

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Установлен. Не работает(


 1. что хотите чтобы работало?

2. если на том компьютере есть интернет, то я могу зайти удаленно и посмотреть что можно сделать.
пишите в личку.

----------


## esquire

какой вайфай роутер посоветуете? 
будет комп через lan и 2-а ноута ч/з wifi
провайдер нормаплюс (пос. котовского)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> какой вайфай роутер посоветуете? 
> будет комп через lan и 2-а ноута ч/з wifi
> провайдер нормаплюс (пос. котовского)


 1. Cмените провайдера на БРИЗ
2. ASUS WL-500gP
3. ASUS WL-520GC(U)

----------


## Jorik83

> 1. Cмените провайдера на БРИЗ
> 2. ASUS WL-500gP
> 3. ASUS WL-520GC(U)


 а вариант ASUS RT-N16 или 15?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а вариант ASUS RT-N16 или 15?


 Хм, ну если ваш бюджет позволяет, то RT-16 это идеальный вариант. 
Там прошивка немного не вылизанная, но вам пока хватит той что есть.

----------


## epifanus

Прежде чем покупать ASUS RT-N16 почитайте вот это: Конференция iXBT.com » Коммуникации: сети и сетевые технологии » ASUS RT-N16. Там на 28 (пока) страницах обсуждаются два вопроса: 
1) как его сдать обратно продавцу и либо забрать деньги, либо поменять на что-то более подходящее за эту цену. 
2) чем его прошить в 92-й раз, чтобы хотя бы половина заявленных производителем функций работала. 
Меня например беглый просмотр той ветки напрочь отговорил от покупки данного роутера. ПМСМ для вложения почти полутора сотен долларов есть более достойные варианты.

----------


## Jorik83

> Прежде чем покупать ASUS RT-N16 почитайте вот это: Конференция iXBT.com » Коммуникации: сети и сетевые технологии » ASUS RT-N16. Там на 28 (пока) страницах обсуждаются два вопроса: 
> 1) как его сдать обратно продавцу и либо забрать деньги, либо поменять на что-то более подходящее за эту цену. 
> 2) чем его прошить в 92-й раз, чтобы хотя бы половина заявленных производителем функций работала. 
> Меня например беглый просмотр той ветки напрочь отговорил от покупки данного роутера. ПМСМ для вложения почти полутора сотен долларов есть более достойные варианты.


 Тыкать ссылками ихбт оно конечно не мудрено, а вот использовать RT-N16 на протяжении 9 месяцев это совсем другое. Не знаю какие функции не работают у меня все что нужно работает, прошивки последние три версии вообще нареканий нет

----------


## epifanus

Jorik83, и скорость порта USB протокольная, 480 мбит/сек? И NTFS на внешнем винте поддерживает нормально, без проблем? И встроенный торрент-клиент тянет больше пяти (минимум) закачек и раздач одновременно?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Jorik83, и скорость порта USB протокольная, 480 мбит/сек? И NTFS на внешнем винте поддерживает нормально, без проблем? И встроенный торрент-клиент тянет больше пяти (минимум) закачек и раздач одновременно?


 Я вообще не советую использовать ASUS с родными прошивками. Есть вполне приличные и постоянно развивающиеся неофициальные.

----------


## Natashika

Помогите, пожалуйста, настроить D-Link DIR-300/NRU для БРИЗа. Только, если можно, пошагово, т.к. я совсем с этим не сталкивалась. Вот лежит у меня роутер новенький в коробочке, дальше что? (помимо того, что его надо распаковать  :smileflag: )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите, пожалуйста, настроить D-Link DIR-300/NRU для БРИЗа. Только, если можно, пошагово, т.к. я совсем с этим не сталкивалась. Вот лежит у меня роутер новенький в коробочке, дальше что? (помимо того, что его надо распаковать )


 http://192.168.1.14/dir300.html

или

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/19470598.jpg/

----------


## Natashika

спасибо

----------


## Natashika

Как восстановить заводские настройки роутера dir 300?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как восстановить заводские настройки роутера dir 300?


 
В инструкции это есть.

и здесь тоже http://www.dlink.ru/ru/faq/69/297.html

----------


## Natashika

Не получается у меня. Как только отсоединяю кабель роутера от ноутбука - пропадает соединение.
Придется все равно вызывать бризовца на дом.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Не получается у меня. Как только отсоединяю кабель роутера от ноутбука - пропадает соединение.
> Придется все равно вызывать бризовца на дом.


 Вызывайте, бо так быстрее. Всего тут на пальцах не объяснишь.

----------


## Amador

Помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер Asus AM 604g, провайдер Стрим.

----------


## shmargen

тема "настройк*и*" перешла в тему "настройк*а*

----------


## farmokolog

помогите настроить роутер Linksys wrt54gh....провайдер тенет...

и нужно сначала скинуть его на стандартные настройки, потому что нелвозможно зайти в его настройки с компа.....
до этого поменяли Local IP....

----------


## TENET

> помогите настроить роутер Linksys wrt54gh....провайдер тенет...


 На нашем форуме есть настройки для похожей модели - http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=399

----------


## farmokolog

я думаю это не совсем оно потому что модели отличаются...... или я ошибаюсь.....

----------


## farmokolog

есть еще один роутер TP-Link tl-wr642g провайдер тоже тенет.......
помогите плз.....

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> тема "настройк*и*" перешла в тему "настройк*а*


 Потому что люди-свиньи  :smileflag:  Сначала ищут тут помощь и настройки, потом настраивают свой роутер и успешно делаю вид что типа так и нужно.

Нет чтобы сделать скрины и прислать их мне. Глядишь через год тут были бы все роутера. А пока маем то что маем.

----------


## Andreas

Роутер стоит в углу в самой дальней комнате, так уж получилось, потому как именно там стоит стационарный комп. Вывести роутер на вход в квартиру пока не представляется возможным. 
Следующая комната - стена из обычного 2x-слойного гипсокартона, в этой комнате стоит wi-fi приемник HD-TV, по ноуту скорость определил как 39MB средняя.
И следующая комната, граничит с предыдущей, но стена уже несущая, судя по всему железобетон, ширина стены 57см. Точно такой же приемник, скорость по ноуту средняя в районе 10МБ, чего явно недостаточно.
Расстояние по прямой до первого приемника в районе 3-4м, до следующего в районе 8-9

Роутер TP-LINK WR941ND.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Кто знает, помогут ли пробить стену шириной 40см купленные Wi-Fi антенны с усилением 8dBi вместо штатных 3dBi?
> Сейчас сигнал падает по скорости в 2 и более раз после прохождения стены


    за цену антенн лучше купить короба и utp.
   результат гарантирован.

----------


## grremlin

> за цену антенн лучше купить короба и utp.
> результат гарантирован.


 Или точку(роутер) с выходной мощностью 30 dB  :smileflag:

----------


## lockon1978

Надо роутер поставить в центре квартиры так будет оптимально, как вариант купить еще один роутер и сделать мостовое соединение по wifi скорость будет выше.

----------


## Andreas

> за цену антенн лучше купить короба и utp.
>    результат гарантирован.


 антенка на 8dB стоит 70грн
что имеется ввиду под коробом?

по поводу проводов я написал, что не хочу чтобы они висели у меня по стенам

----------


## Andreas

> Надо роутер поставить в центре квартиры так будет оптимально, как вариант купить еще один роутер и сделать мостовое соединение по wifi скорость будет выше.


 не, покупать еще один роутер это маразм для квартиры в 80м
я пока ищу варианты, но конечно же поставить роутер прямо на входе было бы разумнее всего, тем более как раз и получилось бы в центре

----------


## lockon1978

интересно какая скорость на ноуте прямо возле роутера

----------


## grremlin

> не, покупать еще один роутер это маразм для квартиры в 80м
> я пока ищу варианты, но конечно же поставить роутер прямо на входе было бы разумнее всего, тем более как раз и получилось бы в центре


 Зачем еще один? Заменить его на другой. TP-Link все равно больше 20 dB не выдаст

----------


## Andreas

> интересно какая скорость на ноуте прямо возле роутера


 прямо возле роутера показывает 57, при том что по тарифу у меня максимум 50 )
в комнате что рядом 38-43
в той, что за ЖБ стеной уже всего 9-16

----------


## lockon1978

а если роутер будет стоять на входе сколько метров до комнаты за жб стеной

----------


## lockon1978

не заменить а с помощью его расширить покрытие WIFI сети

----------


## Andreas

> а если роутер будет стоять на входе сколько метров до комнаты за жб стеной


 да боюсь придется так и сделать, там просто такой ворох разных проводов, придется стенку разбивать и короб расширять
вход ровно посередине, т.е. до всех комнат будет одинаково, метров 8, и преград в виде стен не будет почти

----------


## Dramteatr

> Или точку(роутер) с выходной мощностью 30 dB


  и на гаджетах тоже поднять до 30 дб.
 и жарить яйца...

----------


## TwisteR1

пытаюсь завершить настройку mikrotik 951g. провайдер - БРИЗ. осталось поднять igmp. подскажите, какие адреса у подсети стримеров?
пока имею вот:


з.ы. пытался найти ответ в сети, из-за чего адресов прописано несколько.

----------


## grremlin

> пытаюсь завершить настройку mikrotik 951g. провайдер - БРИЗ. осталось поднять igmp. подскажите, какие адреса у подсети стримеров?
> пока имею вот:
> 
> з.ы. пытался найти ответ в сети, из-за чего адресов прописано несколько.


 Вот так работает

----------


## Dramteatr

> пытаюсь завершить настройку mikrotik 951g. провайдер - БРИЗ. осталось поднять igmp. подскажите, какие адреса у подсети стримеров?


   я на icn вычислял стриммеры сниффером, когда на компе смотрел тв.
  а потом саппорт мне то же самое в письме повторил...  :smileflag: 

  у микротика torch на интерфейсе - тот же снифер.

----------


## TwisteR1

> Вот так работает


 блин, а я, видать, где-то тупанул и не понимаю где... ладно, утро вечера мудренее...  :smileflag: 





> у микротика torch на интерфейсе - тот же снифер.


 благодарю. пригодится!..  :smileflag:

----------


## grremlin

> блин, а я, видать, где-то тупанул и не понимаю где... ладно, утро вечера мудренее...


 Имхо, запрещающее правило в файрволле слишком высоко

----------


## TwisteR1

> запрещающее правило в файрволле слишком высоко

----------


## TwisteR1

осталась одна маленькая "прихоть". хотелось бы еще по вай-фаю пустить айпити. в настройках ви-фи включил мультикаст хелпер в фулл - не помогло  может кто подскажет куда копать...

----------


## TwisteR1

короче, все это - мистика!..  :smileflag: 
вкратце:
_(настройка мультикаста по ви-фи)_
включил мультикаст хелпер, проверяю - ноль, не работает.
переключаю ви-фи в режим "only g" с шириной 20мгц, проверяю - работает! 
переключаю ви-фи обратно в "b/g/n/" с шириной "20/40 ht above" и... РАБОТАЕТ! как и почему - хз!

еще вопросик:
какая разница между режимами "20/40 ht below" и "20/40 ht above"?

----------


## enzo13

1. TP-LINK TL-WR841N
 2. Vega швидкысть 10 мегабіт 
 3. Версия прошивки:	3.14.19 Build 130122 Rel.43330n 
Версия оборудования:	WR841N v8 00000000
Вчора купив і прошив грамотно настроював по інструкції що
входить до комплекту 
і головна причина пише без доступу к сеті 

допомоміть будь ласка дякую

----------


## Vetal'

Здравствуйте. 
Проблема с инетом. Роутер TP-LINK td-w8951nd, это так написано на  самом роутере, а на самом деле модель 8950 потому что в интернете под 8951 вообще выдает другую модель.   Пропадает интернет, на роутере перестает мигать лампочка под номером порта, от которого он подключен к компьютеру по сетевому кабелю, а на компьютере пишет, не подключен сетевой кабель, пропадает связь где то от 3 до 6 сек, с периодичностью в минуту, потом опять некоторое время все нормально, и снова все повторяется. Уже надоело, подскажите в чем может бить проблема. 
Извините если не в той теме, но другой подходящей не нашел.

----------


## Mr.Iron

Я не спец в этом деле, но, попробуй перепрошить роутер, воткнуть кабель в другой порт на роутере, воткнуть кабель в другую сетевуху на системнике и посмотреть что будет, заменить кабель - чисто вариант "домашней" проверки. Если результатов нету то тащи его в ремонт, или купи новый.

----------


## lockon1978

Да похоже на плохой сетевой кабель пк-роутер

----------


## Vetal'

Кабель менять пробывал, порт также пробывал другой на роутере, ничего не помогате. Так а что нести в ремонт, роутер или компьютер????))

----------


## moretti

а другой комп пробовал?

----------


## Vetal'

нет возможности(  но смотрел сетевуха в диспечере вроде нормально работает не выбивает.

----------


## moretti

не факт, что сетевуха исправна. другую сетвую в комп и все становится на свои места.

----------


## lockon1978

перепрошивать пробовал

----------


## Andreas

> 1. TP-LINK TL-WR841N
>  2. Vega швидкысть 10 мегабіт 
>  3. Версия прошивки:	3.14.19 Build 130122 Rel.43330n 
> Версия оборудования:	WR841N v8 00000000
> Вчора купив і прошив грамотно настроював по інструкції що
> входить до комплекту 
> і головна причина пише без доступу к сеті 
> 
> допомоміть будь ласка дякую


 попробуй сделать копирование MAC-адреса
также у некоторых провайдеров есть опция при которой делается привязка абонента к определенному MAC, т.е. если у тебя до этого стоял другой роутер, то именно его МАК сейчас привязан к твоему абоненту и никакой другой роутер уже не прокатит, в таких случаях заходишь на свою страницу абонента и отключаешь привязку

по крайней мере у меня так, поэтому советую

----------


## Phen

> Вот так работает
> 
> Вложение 5838399


 


> блин, а я, видать, где-то тупанул и не понимаю где... ладно, утро вечера мудренее... 
> Вложение 5838686
> 
> 
> 
> благодарю. пригодится!..


 Господа, посмотрел на ваши скрины - сразу захотелось такую же железку  :smileflag:

----------


## Sharikoff888

HELP
У меня интернет со скоростью 50 Мбит/с подключен через роутер TP-Link WR741ND.Так вот проверяю скорость,выдает 19 Мбит/с,подключаю ноут через Лан к этому же роутеру,выдает ровно 50 Мбит/с.Скажите,какие могут быть варианты решения этого вопроса?

----------


## lockon1978

ноут какого года выпуска и какой стоит стандарт WIFI в настройках роутера

----------


## TwisteR1

кажись, у 741-го просто силенок не хватает на вытягивание 50мбит-ного канала.
как вариант:
проверить настройки сетевой карты и роутера. поставить в настройках роутера wireless->wireless settings->mode="only n" (или как-то так. точно уже не помню). но, если мне память не изменяет, все-таки роутер слабоват для быстрых каналов. может альтернативные прошивки чуток поднимут производительность, но на многое я бы не расчитывал... 

з.ы. хотя... в обзоре пишут, что скорость резать не должен... :-/

----------


## Sharikoff888

> ноут какого года выпуска и какой стоит стандарт WIFI в настройках роутера


 Ноутбук HP .Pavilion dv6750er и HP Envy dv7-7355er ,в настройках роутера 11bgn смешаный

----------


## Andreas

> HELP
> У меня интернет со скоростью 50 Мбит/с подключен через роутер TP-Link WR741ND.Так вот проверяю скорость,выдает 19 Мбит/с,подключаю ноут через Лан к этому же роутеру,выдает ровно 50 Мбит/с.Скажите,какие могут быть варианты решения этого вопроса?


 Резать ничего не должен, разве что ноут находится далеко или через стенку. По крайней мере у меня был такой, скорость на ноуте рядом с роутером была теже 50

----------


## lockon1978

на втором ноутбуке возможна скорость до 50 мбит при условии что на роутере стоит n стандарт но при этом не будет работать первый ноут

----------


## Sharikoff888

> Резать ничего не должен, разве что ноут находится далеко или через стенку. По крайней мере у меня был такой, скорость на ноуте рядом с роутером была теже 50


 нет,те же 19

----------


## Rizir

кто подскажет настройки бриза?Ковыряюсь с роутером ,нашел толковый видеообзор с подключение но где взять настройки нипаняна.В службу поддержки не посылать,-все есть на сайте смотрите-а на сайте ночевали монголы.
ip адресс
сетевая маска
ip адресс шлюза
dns первичный
dns вторичный

----------


## pahaniche

> кто подскажет настройки бриза?Ковыряюсь с роутером ,нашел толковый видеообзор с подключение но где взять настройки нипаняна.В службу поддержки не посылать,-все есть на сайте смотрите-а на сайте ночевали монголы.
> ip адресс
> сетевая маска
> ip адресс шлюза
> dns первичный
> dns вторичный


 режим PPPoE
от вас только логин и пароль
все остальное автоматом

----------


## Rizir

> режим PPPoE
> от вас только логин и пароль
> все остальное автоматом


 Спасибо,пробую..

----------


## lockon1978

режим не pppoe

----------


## soft-servisodessa

тут есть данные о настройке роутера для бриза и соборки ?

----------


## Korseal

Вопрос следующего характера: в связи с переездом, неминуема смена провайдера с NormaPlus на Комстар. 
На Комстаре в настройках режим PPPoE, возможны какие либо нюансы по его настройке?
Маршрутизатор  TP-LINK TL-WR940N.

----------


## moretti

никаких нюансов в настройке PPPoE у комстара нет. Даже MAC клонировать не надо.

----------


## Korseal

> никаких нюансов в настройке PPPoE у комстара нет. Даже MAC клонировать не надо.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Nata D

Здравствуйте! Сразу прошу прощения у искушенных за дилетантство ) Пожалуйста, помогите советом. Роутер - tp-link tl-wr741nd, провайдер - Сана+ (других, к сожалению, нет)  Роутер настроила успешно (правда, со второй попытки), вручную, т.к. сперва попробовала с диска, как рекомендовалось, но не сработало). Все работало - подключен ноутбук и ТВ. Домашние пользовались днем, вечером все выключили. На следующий день - "интернета нет!" Звонок провайдеру. Провайдер: "у вас роутер? какой? с TP-link-ками это бывает. Выньте кабель WAN, вставьте еще раз. заработало?" Я: "Да".  Вот такие манипуляции на выходных несколько раз, то есть это не случайность, а закономерность( Возвращать роутер в магазин? Спасибо большое заранее за ответ!

----------


## TwisteR1

> не случайность, а закономерность( Возвращать роутер в магазин?


 ну, как вариант. только лучше вначале спросить у провайдера с каким оборудованием они нормально работают. или в этой теме, или в похожей, писали, что у каждого провайдера есть свои "любимчики"

----------


## Кариша_

Не могу найти инструкцию по настройке ASUS RT-N10 для провайдера Vega (Matrix). Если не трудно, помогите, пожалуйста, настроить )

----------


## Mr.Iron

У меня ВЕГА, подключение по "Динамическому IP". PT-Link настроил тупо по инструкции к роутеру, Zyxel вообще сам автоиматом настроился и законектился.
Если все аналогично, то мануал по роутеру тебе в руки, и через 15 минут все будет летать.

----------


## Кариша_

> У меня ВЕГА, подключение по "Динамическому IP". PT-Link настроил тупо по инструкции к роутеру, Zyxel вообще сам автоиматом настроился и законектился.
> Если все аналогично, то мануал по роутеру тебе в руки, и через 15 минут все будет летать.


 PT-Link я тоже могу настроить. А вот ASUS не получается. Автоматически не находит, а то что я ввожу - не принимает. ip адрес, сетевая маска, ip адресс шлюза, dns первичный, dns вторичный

----------


## Mr.Iron

> PT-Link я тоже могу настроить. А вот ASUS не получается. Автоматически не находит, а то что я ввожу - не принимает. ip адрес, сетевая маска, ip адресс шлюза, dns первичный, dns вторичный


 Если у тебя подлючение происходит по Динамическому IP через DHCP то врубай соответствующий режим в подключении к инету на роутере а все остальное в автомат (ip адрес, сетевая маска, ip адресс шлюза, dns первичный, dns вторичный) и все будет ок.

----------


## Кариша_

> Если у тебя подлючение происходит по Динамическому IP через DHCP то врубай соответствующий режим в подключении к инету на роутере а все остальное в автомат (ip адрес, сетевая маска, ip адресс шлюза, dns первичный, dns вторичный) и все будет ок.


 не по Динамическому у меня, а по РРРТР

----------


## Кариша_

всем спасибо ) я настроила

----------


## Hitch

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста недорогой wi-fi роутер для провайдера комстар, чтоб нормально работал и прост в настройке (ни разу не настраивал роутеры), будут использоваться пару телефонов и в перспективе планшет или ноутбук. Заранее благодарен за ответ!

----------


## lockon1978

ответил в личку

----------


## Dramteatr

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста недорогой wi-fi роутер для провайдера комстар, чтоб нормально работал и прост в настройке (ни разу не настраивал роутеры), будут использоваться пару телефонов и в перспективе планшет или ноутбук. Заранее благодарен за ответ!


   http://rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/details/39235/index.html

----------


## vavan88

помогу настроить Роутеры  в Одессе все вопросы в Личку......

----------


## Scarto

> помогу настроить Роутеры  в Одессе все вопросы в Личку......


 Крышу поправить, кран починить, вдову успокоить...

----------


## Vas9

Кто сталкивался  с dir-400??(прошивка 1.03)
У меня по проводу скорость 100мбит, а как через него подключаю то 36 максимум выдает (lan). Кто что может посоветовать?
п.с. провайдер Soho

----------


## TwisteR1

от нефиг делать решил сделать из старенького wr1043nd что-то типа торрент-качалки и udp-proxy. прошил в него dd-wrt, сделал флешку с тремя разделами (ext3 для системы и помойки и swap), перенес системные папки на флешку, а дальше начались проблемы.
в общем, может кто-то толковым актуальным гайдом в меня кинуть? а то все, что нашел в сети, либо написано с ошибками, либо ссылки внутри гайдов уже не актуальны, либо еще какие-то косяки...  

пытался настроить по "Роутеры TP-Link установка DD-WRT + настройка + transmission", но у меня проблемы с установкой пакетов торрент-качалки. к тому же, если прописать в автозагрузку перенос папок на флешку после перезагрузки, роутер через секунд тридцать после перезагрузки зависает (активности флешки не наблюдаю)
http://justpc.ru/manuals/nastrojka-dd-wrt.html и http://asys.org.ua/proshivaem-dd-wrt...-advanced.html тоже не получилось 

заранее благодарен

разобрался. 
вот только после перезагрузки, пропадает wi-fi и его надо из интерфейса руками включать

----------


## TwisteR1

> Кто сталкивался  с dir-400??(прошивка 1.03)
> У меня по проводу скорость 100мбит, а как через него подключаю то 36 максимум выдает (lan). Кто что может посоветовать?
> п.с. провайдер Soho


 у длинков всегда куча ревизий и все такое. но помнится мне, что был 400й длинк с процессором в районе 180мгц. если все так, то ожидать от него приемлемых скоростей точно не стоит.

----------


## Lady_Viktoriya

Помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер TP-LINK TL-WR542G, провайдер БРИЗ. 
Очень буду благодарна

----------


## Scarto

> Помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер TP-LINK TL-WR542G, провайдер БРИЗ. 
> Очень буду благодарна


 как помочь!? кофе сделаете!?)

----------


## TwisteR1

> Помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер TP-LINK TL-WR542G, провайдер БРИЗ. 
> Очень буду благодарна


 http://help.briz.ua/?page=tl-wr542g

tl-wr542g.zip эта же страница в архиве, на случай, если проблемы с входом на сайт Бриза




> разобрался. 
> после перезагрузки, пропадает wi-fi и его надо из интерфейса руками включать


 может кто подскажет... (это про дд-врт на вр1043нд)

добавил в команды


```
ifconfig ath0 down
ifconfig ath0 up
```

 не помогает. нужно зайти на страницу wi-fi и просто нажать кнопку "применить", тогда все работает. 
подскажите пожалуйста "консольный аналог" этой кнопки 

сейчас у меня так на загрузке:



```
sleep 20
if [ -f /opt/usb.hdd ]; then
mount /opt/etc /etc
mount /opt/bin /bin
mount /opt/lib/ /lib
mount /opt/usr/ /usr
mount /opt/tmp/ /tmp
mount /opt/jffs/ /jffs
sleep 10
mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
sleep 10
udpxy -p 7780 -a 192.168.0.1
else
exit
fi
```

 начал читать про wl, но консоль говорит, что нет такой команды... 
начал читать про iwconfig, но уже утром проверю. может и тут кто чего умного посоветует  :smileflag:

----------


## Воскресенье

Ув. спецы, помогите пожалуйста донастроить роутер Linksys WRTU54G-TM.
Хотелось бы разобраться с этим злосчастным dual access, чтобы заиметь доступ к локальным ресурсами бриза.
Вторые сутки курю интернет. Информации - кот наплакал. Кто-то пишет, что доступа к локальным ресурсам можно добиться, прописав маршруты вручную. Пытался прописать, но роутер ругается на шлюз и сохранять его не хочет. Общался с техподдержкой, они добросовестно пытались мне помочь, но увы. (Отдельное спасибо Сергею и Дмитрию за такой хороший подход к клиентам!)
Остался один путь - единственная альтернативная прошивка под этот роутер openWRT. Но там всё на буржуйском. Боюсь прошивать, чтобы совсем не остаться без железки. Кто в теме и знает английский, посмотрите, что там и как пожалуйста.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ув. спецы, помогите пожалуйста донастроить роутер Linksys WRTU54G-TM.
> Хотелось бы разобраться с этим злосчастным dual access, чтобы заиметь доступ к локальным ресурсами бриза.
> Вторые сутки курю интернет. Информации - кот наплакал. Кто-то пишет, что доступа к локальным ресурсам можно добиться, прописав маршруты вручную. Пытался прописать, но роутер ругается на шлюз и сохранять его не хочет. Общался с техподдержкой, они добросовестно пытались мне помочь, но увы. (Отдельное спасибо Сергею и Дмитрию за такой хороший подход к клиентам!)
> Остался один путь - единственная альтернативная прошивка под этот роутер openWRT. Но там всё на буржуйском. Боюсь прошивать, чтобы совсем не остаться без железки. Кто в теме и знает английский, посмотрите, что там и как пожалуйста.


 
НЕ мучайтесь, Linksys 99,9% не поддерживает Dual Access. Ставьте альтернативную прошивку Tomato или DD-WRT.
Если есть возможность, то верните обратно в магазин и возьмите что то более адаптированное под наших провайдеров — TP-LINK или ASUS.
Избавьтесь от него ибо зачем вам мучатся с прошивками.

----------


## Dramteatr

ну или микротик ...
там мучения окупятся сторицей...

----------


## shmargen

вопрос-задачка может кто сможет что то предложить
дано:офис
корпоративная сеть по витой паре
статические выделенные прописанные IP на всех машинах
прокси сервер:порт  для интернета 
нуно: в конкретном кубрике wi-fi сеть 
без указания в каждом подключенном устройстве прокси в настройках
что было под рукой то и было реализовано на dwl-900ap+
сеть получили но указывать проксю и удалять покидая кубрик надоедает
побороть отвязку от прокси пока не ведаю как
приготовлены варианты: cmd batников включаемые отключаемые сбрасывающие проксю на основе ProxyCfg (WinXP) или на основе netsh  -  http://savvateev.org/blog/44/  если семерка
в голове крутится сделать проксю на системнике с доп сетевой картой и wi-fi адаптером
 и какой результат будет если заиспользовать Connectify
 спасибо за мысли

----------


## Dramteatr

забыть про указание прокси на клиентах.
отрулить вайфай на роутер,там отрулить по вкусу, хоть через транспарент прокси, хоть ....

----------


## Воскресенье

> НЕ мучайтесь, Linksys 99,9% не поддерживает Dual Access. Ставьте альтернативную прошивку Tomato или DD-WRT.
> Если есть возможность, то верните обратно в магазин и возьмите что то более адаптированное под наших провайдеров — TP-LINK или ASUS.
> Избавьтесь от него ибо зачем вам мучатся с прошивками.


 


> ну или микротик ...
> там мучения окупятся сторицей...


 Может я что-то недопонял, но именно эта модель WRTU54G-TM поддерживается только одной прошивкой openWRT, и никакими другими. Поэтому её я и пытаюсь поставить, т.к. не однократно встречал в сети инфу, что она поддерживает этот dual access.
Роутер я прошил, dual access в процессе настройки.

PS 
А я и не мучаюсь, просто хочу добить этот роутер до конца. На сколько я понимаю, если на роутере стоит линукс, то нет ничего невозможного?  :smileflag:

----------


## Gadfly

d-link di-624+ и ТеНет
Как подключить? В настройках WAN нету динамимического DNS. Может прошивка какая есть, нестандартная? Кто сталкивался, подскажите!

P.S. Вопрос решён. Просто настраивал у знакомой роутер, поэтому в тонкостях не разбирался. ДНС можно ставить статический, он у них не меняется. Соединение не устанавливалось из-за привязки к МАК-адрессу. Когда в первый раз позвонил в Тенет и задал вопрос нет ли у них привязки к МАК-адрессу, упомянув при этом слово "роутер". То получил ответ, что роутеры у них настраиваются только платно(60 грн) и привязки у них нет к мак-адрессу, приносите в офис. Когда во второй раз перефразировал вопрос, сильно заподозрив привязку к МАК-адресу: Я поменял  сетевую карту, смените мне пожалуйста МАК-адрес(не употреблял "роутер"). То получил инструкцию по смене МАК-адреса через личный кабинет. Вот  ..., т.е. редиски! Всё заработало.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> d-link di-624+ и ТеНет
> Как подключить? В настройках WAN нету динамимического DNS. Может прошивка какая есть, нестандартная? Кто сталкивался, подскажите!


 
"Динамический DNS" на WAN порту это жесть  :smileflag: 


Настройки роутеров —>     D-Link DI-624 & DI-624+

----------


## Ил0на

Здравствуйте. Был настроен роутер TP LINK TL-WR841N. Все хорошо работало. После выключения света роутер перестал принимать интернет. Уже несколько раз перенастраивали и обновляли прошивку. Ничего не получается. Напрямую через компьютер интернет работает. Провайдер SQUID. Может кто-то сталкивался с этим. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## lockon1978

если роутер рабочий, то скорее всего вы делаете какую то ошибку, попробуйте через другой заведомо рабочий роутер подключиться

----------


## SergSSS

Без роутера, напрямую работает? У вашего провайдера на их оф. сайте написано, что в данный период возможны перебои в работе. Уточните у провайдера и привязку MAC-адреса.

----------


## Воскресенье

Кто знает, почему по WI-FI переодически (каждые 3-5 минут) отваливается интернет? Происходит это только при включенном шифровании. Если его выключить то всё ОК, но это не дело. Пробовал менять типы шифрования, но проблему это не решило.

----------


## SergSSS

Возможно баг с прошивкой роутера, посмотрите на офсайте не вышла ли новая версия прошивки, там пишут что исправили, может это Ваш случай.
Еще, если вдруг виста установлена (попадаются еще)), у нее всегда проблемы с подключением по WI-FI. Если стоит семерка и без сервиспака, тоже криво бывает работает WI-FI.

----------


## Перун

Здравствуйте, честной народ! Имею вопрос по роутеру ASUS RT-N10. Несколько дней назад, начал пропадать wifi, т.е. вроде лампочка горела, а подключатся не могли. Два раза носил по гарантии в ТЕНЕТ, его перепрошивали, заново настраивали, а воз и ныне там - раз в два дня сбоит ... 
может сама железяка бракованная попалась или может посоветуете другой модем (скоростной)? или что делать? 
за ранее благодарен.

----------


## Carcass37

Добрый день!Очень прошу фото-мануал на настройку роутера.TP-LINK WR940N,прошивка свежая,провайдер Сана+,тариф Хайвей-50.И ещё подскажите непонятную особенность:при выключении/включении питания на роутере,интернет появляется только после отключения/включения входящего кабеля сети в роутер.Заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## [email protected]

Добрый день) Помогите настроить роутер  ASUS RT-N10е,провайдер Бриз(поселок котовксого)..Уже неделю пытаюсь настроить,нечего не выходит.Тех поддержку уже наверно задолбала,с сменой МАС адреса..

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день) Помогите настроить роутер  ASUS RT-N10е,провайдер Бриз(поселок котовксого)..Уже неделю пытаюсь настроить,нечего не выходит.Тех поддержку уже наверно задолбала,с сменой МАС адреса..(Готова выложить 50 грн)


 
http://192.168.1.14/?page=rt-n10

----------


## Igor Koliadenko

та же проблема

----------


## TwisteR1

можно не клонировать мак-адрес, а просто сказать свой ноавый мак роутера по телефону...

----------


## rupreht

Привет, я тут новенький кхе-кхе

Ну и вопрос.
Вот такая пепяка:



Под названием Asus RT-N12 C1
Ссылка на розетке, т.к. брать решил там, модераторы, не бейте меня снова, хватит, остановитесь.
rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/details/39041/index.html
Ну и хар-ки:


```

WAN-порт    Ethernet
Интерфейсы    LAN: 4 x RJ45 10/100 Auto-MDI-X WAN: 1 x RJ45 10/100 BaseT
Беспроводные возможности    IEEE 802.11n, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.11b
Поддержка протоколов    PPPoE
Поддержка IPTV    Есть
Количество антенн    2
Конструкция антенн    Съемные
Функции безопасности    Фильтрация: Port, IP packet, URL Keyword, MAC address 
 Шифрование: 64/128-bit WEP, WPA, WPA2, TKIP, AES, WPA-PSK, WPA2-PSK 
 Аутентификация: MAC address Access Control
Функции брандмауэра    NAT и SPI (Stateful Packet Inspection)
Другие функции    EZQoS
 Интеллектуальный мастер настройки 
 Режимы работы Repeater/Router/Bridge 
 4 SSIDs (4 отдельных беспроводных сети)
 Сохранение/восстановление файла конфигурации 
 Обновление прошивки через веб-интерфейс 
 Режим восстановления 
 Карта сети 
 DHCP server, WAN DHCP client 


```

 У меня - ТенЕт, PPPoE разумеется.

Да.
Необходимы примитивные свойства сабжа, такое подключение:
кабель => маршрутизатор => кабель => ПК
А маршрутизатор пускай себе постоянно раздает по квартире вафлю для ноутов, планшетов и пр. барахла.

Подойдет ведь под такие запросы?

----------


## rupreht

Чуваки, ну ответьте коротко, типа:



```
Да, зачод, пойдет, можно!
```

 либо


```
Не, не взлетит! Нужен другой сабж.
```

----------


## TENET

Здравствуйте!



> Привет, я тут новенький кхе-кхе
> 
> Ну и вопрос.
> Вот такая пепяка:
> 
> Под названием Asus RT-N12 C1
> У меня - ТенЕт, PPPoE разумеется.
> 
> Да.
> ...


 Для описанных Вами задач вполне подойдет. Небольшой совет: проверьте и при необходимости обновите прошивку роутера с официального сайта ASUS.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подойдет ведь под такие запросы?


 
Да, пойдет, но я бы взял с гигабитными портами, типа TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND

----------


## TwisteR1

> Да, пойдет, но я бы взял с гигабитными портами, типа TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND


 у тп-линков бывают проблемы с отдельными провайдерами. так что про него лучше вначале у провайдера спрашивать. ну а так, штука и по сей день приличная, у самого валяется без дела, все надеюсь торренто-nas на опенврт сделать, но руки не доходят.

----------


## rupreht

> Да, пойдет, но я бы взял с гигабитными портами, типа TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND


  Насколько наслышан, у TP-LINKов, так и D-LINKов очень унылые качества передачи

----------


## Phen

> у тп-линков бывают проблемы с отдельными провайдерами. так что про него лучше вначале у провайдера спрашивать. ну а так, штука и по сей день приличная, у самого валяется без дела, все надеюсь торренто-nas на опенврт сделать, но руки не доходят.


 Бред, как настроишь - так и будет работать.



> Насколько наслышан, у TP-LINKов, так и D-LINKов очень унылые качества передачи


 Если у вас есть такая информация, то почему вы спрашиваете здесь совета?
По-моему тп-линки вполне приличные железки.

----------


## rupreht

> Если у вас есть такая информация, то почему вы спрашиваете здесь совета?


  О ужас, я замахнулся на тп линк о_О
Вообще-то было так:



> Под названием *Asus* RT-N12 C1
> --------------------------------------
> Необходимы примитивные свойства сабжа...

----------


## TwisteR1

> Бред, как настроишь - так и будет работать.


 "бред".  :smileflag: 

проблема у тп-линка в том, что много настроек он пытается определить автоматом и иногда промахивается из-за специфических настроек у провайдера. а руками в нем поменять много чего нельзя. это типа как политика компании. 

далеко ходить не нужно за примером, в соседнем топике описана ситуация


  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 


> TP-Link Давил скорость аплоада в 10-12 раз, то-есть при гарантированной скорости "выгрузки" 40-50 Мбит он выдавал максимум 5!
> Виной этому, как уже удалось определить с помощью ZyXEL KEENETIC GIGA было автоматическое определение режима работы порта WAN - 100M/half duplex.
> На TP-Link режим работы порта WAN нигде не отображался и никак не настраивался.В ZyXEL же все сразу стало видно.
> В инете все пишут что это проблема с кабелями, я протестил кабель идущий по квартире, с ним все ок, а неделю мудохаться с провайдеровской техподдержкой и вызовом ремонтников для проверки кабеля от квартиры до их оборудования, не очень хотелось, да и не факт что это дало бы какой то результат.
> Благо в настройках ZyXEL есть ручной выбор режима работы порта WAN (как в обычной сетевухе), так что после установки порта в 100M/full duplex - все стало сказочно + ко всему возможностей у него намного больше чем у TP-Link.
> 
> ЗЫ. Зря я сразу не послушал многочисленных советов на форумах не покупать роутер дешевле 90-100 уе. :-)


 

если порыться по форумам, то легко найти много постов типа: "позвонил провайдеру, они спросили или у меня не тп-линк и сказали выбросить его".
сюда же плюсуем частые проблемы с ви-фи у atheros'ов... далеко не идеальный роутер.

с другой стороны, у того же БРИЗа, тп-линки работают просто шикарно и нет смысла искать что-то лучше. сам, после года на тп-линке 1043, думал опять такую же модель покупать или новую 4300. 

в общем, надо вначале форум провайдера читать, а уже потом выбирать роутер. у того же БРИЗа, часто бывают проблемы с асусами и легко наткнуться на ответ типа "ваша проблема - роутер от асус. меняйте его!"

----------


## Ил0на

Подскажите пожалуйста - Роутер TP LINK 841N. Провайдер SQUID. Роутер настраивали сами, с первого раза все заработало- интернет раздавал. Через пару месяцев роутер перестал раздавать интернет. Сколько не пытались настраивать - ничего не получалось. Созванивались с провайдером - говорит, что у них все нормально, это с нашим роутером что-то не так либо настройки роутера не правильные. Настраивали этот же роутер у провайдера ТЕНЕТ - все отлично работает. В чем может быть причина??????????????

----------


## Phen

> "ваша проблема - роутер от асус. меняйте его!"


 "ok"

----------


## argonavt72

Подскажите, кто знает, будет ли работать  Apple AirPort Extreme (MD031) с "ИНФОМИРОМ"

----------


## Людмила+Анюта

Роутер TP LINK 1043ND. Провайдер БРИЗ. Роутер перестал раздавать Wi-Fi (очень низкая скорость). Звонили провайдеру - по LAN раздача идет нормально. Где можно проверить роутер?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Роутер перестал раздавать Wi-Fi (очень низкая скорость)


 Расшифруйте. Низкая скорость откуда-куда. С кем, чем?
Причин миллион. Например ваш сосед поставил роутер за стенкой и на том же канале что и  ваш. Догадайтесь что происходит когда два устройства за стенкой работают  на одном канале. 

Большинство не понимают особенностей Wi-Fi и ориентируются на весь тот маркетинговый бред, который рассказывают в магазинах и т.д.

----------


## Acidr

> Роутер TP LINK 1043ND. Провайдер БРИЗ. Роутер перестал раздавать Wi-Fi (очень низкая скорость). Звонили провайдеру - по LAN раздача идет нормально. Где можно проверить роутер?


 /Перешейте роутер последней ГЛОБАЛЬНОЙ прошивкой (не русской). В 99% случаев это помогает.

----------


## TwisteR1

чипы atheros (которые в том числе стоят и в tp-link'ах) вообще капризны в плане ви-фи, а у tp-link'а - особенно. когда-то читал, что соседский роутер может напрочь убивать беспроводную сеть у wr1043nd. когда это читал, подумал, что это - вымысел. но через полгода, сам с таким столкнулся. никакие официальные прошивки мне не помогли. перезагрузка устройства тоже не спасала. перепрошивка на openwrt частично решает проблему (в большей степени из-за watchdog'а  :smileflag:  ), но ее настройка, для обычного пользователя, - ужас.

----------


## grremlin

В микротиках Атеросы трудятся, и ничего им не мешает, даже соседи... может, все-таки не в чипе дело?

----------


## lockon1978

Надо сбросить на заводские настройки и правильно настроить WI FI

----------


## Dramteatr

> соседский роутер может напрочь убивать беспроводную сеть у wr1043nd. .


  да, у меня был такой случай....

----------


## lockon1978

не было ли у вас перебоев с электричеством в доме, это тоже негативно влияет на работу роутера

----------


## TwisteR1

> В микротиках Атеросы трудятся, и ничего им не мешает, даже соседи... может, все-таки не в чипе дело?


 ну не сказал бы я, что в микротике "ничего не мешает". много тем на форуме микротика именно о ви-фи. да и я день мудохался, пока получил нормальную скорость по ви-фи. из коробки rb951g выдавал что-то около 40 мегабит...


  *Показать скрытый текст* *mikrotik*з.ы. я тут подумал... меня могут понять неправильно по-поводу микротика. у меня он с марта месяца и после первой настройки перезагружается только когда новая прошивка появляется. один из ноутов постоянно подключен по ви-фи. тьфу-тьфу-тьфу :)




> да, у меня был такой случай....


 аналогично. все никак торрентокачалку из своего 1043 не сделаю. опенврт прошил, а дальше настроения нет колупать...  :smileflag:

----------


## Phen

> чипы atheros (которые в том числе стоят и в tp-link'ах) вообще капризны в плане ви-фи, а у tp-link'а - особенно. когда-то читал, что соседский роутер может напрочь убивать беспроводную сеть у wr1043nd. когда это читал, подумал, что это - вымысел. но через полгода, сам с таким столкнулся. никакие официальные прошивки мне не помогли. перезагрузка устройства тоже не спасала. перепрошивка на openwrt частично решает проблему (в большей степени из-за watchdog'а  ), но ее настройка, для обычного пользователя, - ужас.


 Не настройка, а установка скорее.
И что, смена канала из [1, 6, 11] не помогла?
А я вот жду нормальных цен на ас точки доступа/роутеры, чтоб наконец поменять свой старенький d-link 400 с dd-wrt в связке с tp-link 822n, хотя они меня не подводили еще  :smileflag:

----------


## TwisteR1

уже не помню подробностей, где-то описывал проблему. в итоге, смена канала и помогла больше всего, плюс подсказали "тонкие" настройки на хоботе. но что интересно, когда в первый раз настраивал микротик, канал-то я выбрал как и на старом wr1043nd, который по ви-фи выдавал что-то в районе 70-80мбит, а микротик давал 15-40мбит...  :smileflag:

----------


## radhead

Оператор Veagatele - при попытке настройки роутера ТП ЛИНК 740 намертво вешает компьютер после того, как вставлю кабель с роутера в ноутбук, просто не реагирует ни на что, экран горит, принудительно выключаю, вставляю напрямую кабель от интернета в ноут (НЕ через роутер)   - все ок, не зависает, ни у кого такого не было?

----------


## tryblackjack

Доброго времени суток подскажите как настроить iptv по wifi роутер dir 300 nru rev. b7

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Доброго времени суток подскажите как настроить iptv по wifi роутер dir 300 nru rev. b7


 Как включить функцию мультикаст (для поддержки IP TV) в маршрутизаторах серий DI-xxx и DIR-xxx

----------


## Solmaiers

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста, не работает iptv tenet. Раньше работал , но после отключения интернета( поломки в сети) опять пропал. настройки все правильные , настроено как написано на тенет.

----------


## lockon1978

вы роутером пользуетесь

----------


## Solmaiers

Да. Настройки роутера не менял.

----------


## lockon1978

звонили провайдеру

----------


## TENET

*lockon1978*, посмотрите на нашем форуме - возможно, там есть настройки для Вашего роутера.

----------


## Solmaiers

TeNeT Вообще то это у меня проблемы с iptv.

----------


## TENET

> TeNeT Вообще то это у меня проблемы с iptv.


 Действительно, небольшая промашка вышла  :smileflag: . А Вы нашли на нашем форуме настройки своего роутера?

----------


## Solmaiers

TeNeT Настройки нашел. Проверил у меня все как и там - изменений нет,  а iptv все нет. Единственно в графе соединения pppoe_eth2.5_3 и LAN пишет соединено,а WAN разорвано. Может из-за этого, тогда подскажите как его включить.

----------


## TENET

> TeNeT Настройки нашел. Проверил у меня все как и там - изменений нет,  а iptv все нет. Единственно в графе соединения pppoe_eth2.5_3 и LAN пишет соединено,а WAN разорвано. Может из-за этого, тогда подскажите как его включить.


 Назовите номер своего Договора и покажите скриншот этого пункта настроек.
На наш взгляд, дальнейшее общение логичнее перенести уже на наш форум.

----------


## Марина"

Добрый вечер! Есть возможность у кого-то  помочь перепрошить роутер от Киевстар? Спасибо.

----------


## Acidr

> Добрый вечер! Есть возможность у кого-то  помочь перепрошить роутер от Киевстар? Спасибо.


 Увы, роутеры от киевстар работают только на киевстаре.

----------


## Марина"

> Увы, роутеры от киевстар работают только на киевстаре.


 Я читала в инете, что многие перепрошивали, я просто в этом слабо понимаю.

----------


## Acidr

> Я читала в инете, что многие перепрошивали, я просто в этом слабо понимаю.


 Вот тут пишут, что можно. Но на сколько это работает не знаю. Пробуйте.

Но саму прошивку я бы советовал качать отсюда.

----------


## smoke2107

Добрый день. Подскажите, какой роутер выбрать для подключения Samsung SmartTv по wi-fi. Вот думаю или ASUS rt-n12 или TP-LINK 1043ND.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день. Подскажите, какой роутер выбрать для подключения Samsung SmartTv по wi-fi. Вот думаю или ASUS rt-n12 или TP-LINK 1043ND.


 Я бы выбрал TP-LINK потому что у него порты гигабитные и есть MIMO.
Все выше перечисленное для телека бесполезно.

----------


## lockon1978

а что дадут гигабитные порта

----------


## Acidr

> а что дадут гигабитные порта


 Моральное удовлетворение!))

----------


## lockon1978

за которое надо заплатить

----------


## Acidr

> за которое надо заплатить


 Да, обычно на 20-30% больше.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а что дадут гигабитные порта


 Гигабит нужен при наличии в домашней сети нескольких компьютеров соединенных кабелем. К примеру, захотели вы скопировать фильм с одного на другой и выясняется что вместо 100 мбит сети будет быстрее воспользоваться флешкой. С гигабитной сеткой фильмы между компами копируются в разы быстрее. 

2. При наличии гигабита на WAN порту роутер имеет более мощный процессор. К примеру торрент при больших количествах обращений на слабеньком роутере будет тормозит.

3. Уже есть провайдеры с тарифным пакетом в гигабит. И даже в Украине. Лучше брать роутер на вырост.

----------


## lockon1978

тогда нужна сетевая карта с гигабитными портами и опять затраты, зачем брать на вырост, роутер через 3-4 года устареет и все равно его нужно будет менять.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> тогда нужна сетевая карта с гигабитными портами и опять затраты, зачем брать на вырост, роутер через 3-4 года устареет и все равно его нужно будет менять.


 В любой материнской плате выпущенной за последние 5-7 лет есть гигабитная сетевушка. Затраты — 0 грн.

Я могу привести еще десяток аргументов за гигабит. Единственный аргумент за 100 мбит. это экономия 25-30$. Но это не экономия, это вредительство самому себе.

----------


## lockon1978

гигабитные роутеры будут актуальны и дешевы через несколько лет

----------


## Dramteatr

да уж, процы все мощнее и мощнее...
вон за сотку  уев    уже миллион pps ...
http://www.technotrade.com.ua/Products/Ubiquiti_EdgeRouter-lite.php

----------


## TwisteR1

Ага, все слюни пускают, а купить его нереально  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

А у меня самосбор x86 на микротике 1800 MHz

----------


## Dramteatr

самосбор, микротики, юбикьюти - все это для гиков.
их менее процента...

----------


## Acidr

> А у меня самосбор x86 на микротике 1800 MHz


 Честно говоря, я не птнимаю нафига для дома, для обычного пользователя собирать вот такой вот, не побоюсь этого слова"роутер". Назовите мне хоть одну задачу с которой не справится обычный роутер, например 1043 или rtn16, которые хавают в 10 раз меньше электроэнергии и не шумят.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Чер". Назовите мне хоть одну задачу с которой не справится обычный роутер, .


    вы не гик.
у гиков файрволы, впны, проч. ресурсотребовательные вещи.

----------


## TwisteR1

Если руки растут из нужного места, то на одном компе поднимается роутер, сетевое хранилище, медиа центр и еще куча всего малонужного. Тогда и по деньгам выгоднее, и по электричеству паритет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Честно говоря, я не птнимаю нафига для дома, для обычного пользователя собирать вот такой вот, не побоюсь этого слова"роутер". Назовите мне хоть одну задачу с которой не справится обычный роутер, например 1043 или rtn16, которые хавают в 10 раз меньше электроэнергии и не шумят.


 
1. Объединение каналов. 
2. Резервный канал.
3. У меня более круче Wi-Fi.
4. На микротике я могу все. В буквальном смысле этого слова. На обычном роутере то что заложил производитель. Можно конечно поставить неродную прошивку, но микротик все равно круче. Лично я в него влюбился.  :smileflag: 

Мой самосбор кушает 20W и совсем не шумит. В нем просто нечему шуметь.  :smileflag: 

Причина самосбора простая. Я хотел мощный аппаратик и подсчитал что ТОП роутеры со всеми наворотами выходят 150-200$. Подумал и решил что самосбор за те же деньги это гибче и лучше.

----------


## hooligan

Кто подскажет чайнику, что еще настроить? Вроде первичные настройки сделал, но ни в компе ни в смарте по ви-фи в сеть не пускает, хотя и подключается.. Что касается статических маршрутов-это необходимое условие? прописать не получается- шлюз некорректный, говорит..

----------


## shmargen

*hooligan*
вы где то у этого роутера увидели Dual Access? 
я нет   .. локалки вы не увидите
наверное не хватает клон мак адрес
что вам и ответят и туда
там же на форуме можно было всего лишь указать в поиске модель роутера  и прочесть что для тенета она малопригодна и стара
мучаться только так

----------


## hooligan

в сообщении ключевое слово- ЧАЙНИКУ.. поэтому таких тонкостей как дуал аксесс не ведаю)) хотя клон мак адрес осилил, да и вообще, вопрос был не в локалке, а в том что не удается выйти в инет, хотя пишет что подключено.. ну, раз говорите для тенета малопригодна, вопрос снимается  :smileflag:

----------


## ProstoVados

Ребята. Кто тотнастраивал роутер ASUS RT-N10E на БРИЗ?? Чуиньте инструкцию что ли. Ато я делал по аналогичной мнструкции в теме от лешего но увы не работает

----------


## Lisichka69

Провайдер "Бриз", роутер D-Link Dir-615\M не могу подключить. Настроен он по инструкции техпомощи провайдера к этой модели, но провайдер роутер не видит, возможно ли работа кабеля на компе нормальная а в роутере нет? Считаю, что роутер настроен правильно потому, что у этого же провайдера и эта же модель роутера была настроена мной и подключена у сестры за 15 мин. А тут какие-то танцы с бубном... да, перед этой моделью подключался TP-Link 841 - были те же танцы. Был мастер от провайдера, напрочь отказался проверить кабель и коннектор - мотивируя тем, что на компе есть интернет. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли быть дело в кабеле?

----------


## ProstoVados

Врядли.

----------


## lockon1978

на роутере мог выйти из стоя wan порт если он не новый, попробуйте другой роутер

----------


## Lisichka69

роутер новый, по другому адресу подключается без проблем.

----------


## lockon1978

у вас стоит дома медиаконвектор?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ребята. Кто тотнастраивал роутер ASUS RT-N10E на БРИЗ?? Чуиньте инструкцию что ли. Ато я делал по аналогичной мнструкции в теме от лешего но увы не работает


 http://192.168.1.14/?page=rt-n10
Могу сразу сказать что если все делали по инструкции и не работает, то наверняка пропустили пункт №2.





> Провайдер "Бриз", роутер D-Link Dir-615\M не  могу подключить. Настроен он по инструкции техпомощи провайдера к этой  модели, но провайдер роутер не видит, возможно ли работа кабеля на компе  нормальная а в роутере нет? Считаю, что роутер настроен правильно  потому, что у этого же провайдера и эта же модель роутера была настроена  мной и подключена у сестры за 15 мин. А тут какие-то танцы с бубном...  да, перед этой моделью подключался TP-Link 841 - были те же танцы. Был  мастер от провайдера, напрочь отказался проверить кабель и коннектор -  мотивируя тем, что на компе есть интернет. 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, может ли быть дело в кабеле?


 Кабель проверяется ОЧЕНЬ легко. Если вы вставляете кабель в гнездо и загорается лампочка, то с кабелем все в порядке.
Если работает на компьютере, то с кабелем все ОТЛИЧНО. То что вы просите это бесполезная трата времени.

1. К сожалению в БРИЗе роутеры настраивают не профильные специалисты. Приходят монтажники и настраивают исходя из опыта, а не знаний того что они делают. Им один раз показали, а потом они повторяют. Если возникает какая то проблемма и роутер не dlink или tplink, то они впадают в ступор. Решить возникающие проблемы или диагностироваться их они не смогут. Собственно они и не должны этого делать. 

2. Если роутер не настраивается, то это явно его глюк. Или вы не можете донести необходимую информацию для специалистов из техподдержки чтобы они могли квалифицированно вам помочь. 

3. В каждой железке есть логи. Достаточно туда заглянуть и все станет в порядке. 




> роутер новый, по другому адресу подключается без проблем.


 Это не показатель. Вот я немного написал почему я не люблю D-LINK.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у вас стоит дома медиаконвектор?


 Навряд ли. БРИЗ подключает по витой паре. Есть конечно единицы бизнес клиентов с оптикой.

----------


## Lisichka69

> 1. К сожалению в БРИЗе роутеры настраивают не профильные специалисты. Приходят монтажники и настраивают исходя из опыта, а не знаний того что они делают. Им один раз показали, а потом они повторяют. Если возникает какая то проблемма и роутер не dlink или tplink, то они впадают в ступор. Решить возникающие проблемы или диагностироваться их они не смогут. Собственно они и не должны этого делать.


 Да, действительно, приходил "мастер" который проводил кабель, но тогда за что 100 грн. Что он потыкает в роутере точно так же как и я...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Да, действительно, приходил "мастер" который проводил кабель, но тогда за что 100 грн. Что он потыкает в роутере точно так же как и я...


 Возможно вы не в курсе, но если устройство не настроено, то деньги давать не нужно. Если деньги дали, то спокойно звоните в абонотдел и просите вам их вернут.
Вторая сторона дела такая. Пришли люди, потратили время, а у вас банально нерабочий или глючный роутер. Они старались и так и эдак, но роутер то DLINK со всеми вытекающими. А люди работали, потратили время, старались помочь.


БРИЗ отличный провайдер и работники там хорошие. В качестве компенсации я могу предложить свою помощь, удаленно глянуть на настройки роутера. Киньте в личку свой телефон, желательно городской или киевстар. Смогу не раньше субботы, напишите удобное время, когда будете за компьютером. 
Предварительно скачайте программу — TeamViewer


P.S. Я не работаю в БРИЗ.

----------


## Lisichka69

По поводу провайдера, у меня нареканий нет - даже наоборот,пользуюсь его услугами уже пять лет. Техподдержка вообще на высоте, ребята там очень хорошие, всегда подскажут, проверят.

----------


## TwisteR1

блин, а я реально в техподдержку БРИЗа звонил один раз за лет пять  :smileflag: 
и то проблема была с электричеством в соседнем доме...

----------


## lockon1978

Вполне возможно не исправно оборудование бриза вам надо вызвать мастера

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Я кажется выяснил в чем проблема с роутером *Lisichka69*. У меня был точно такой же случай с роутером ASUS. Но модель роутера тут не играет никакой роли. Суть в том, что подключая роутер по одному физическому адресу (дом, улица), с определенным mac адресом и последующем переносе этого роутера на другой физический адрес (дом, улица), срабатывает блокировка mac адреса и он попадает в что то типа бан лист. Проблема решается по телефону с техподдержкой в течении пары минут.

----------


## trogvar89

Помогите настроить роутер D-link  DIR320, провайдер-Бриз.
Дело в том что переехал на другую квартиру, а здесь уже подключен интернет,только стоит привязка к другому компьютеру.
С Тенетом было проще провернуть это, а Бриз что-то замудрился.

----------


## TwisteR1

вспомнился один случай... сидел я на ЭЛАНе тогда. пропал интернет. позвонил в техничку, а мне говорят, что меня забанили. сказали, что причин пока не знают, через пару минут выяснят и перезвонят... перезвонили. сказали, что мак-адрес моей сетевухи где-то в другом месте засветился. 
мой мак, за исключением людей из ЭЛАНа, никто знать не мог (даже я его не знал  :smileflag:  ). в общем,  списали все на уникальный случай, когда в сети одного провайдера прописалось две сетвухи с одинаковым мак-адресом. техничка посоветовала мне подправить мак, прописала его и так я на нем и досидел до БРИЗа...  :smileflag:

----------


## Tanya85

Может пишу не в той теме, где нужно. В квартире стоит wi -fi роутер. Может кто подскажет: что мне необходимо докупить к телевизору (на всякий случай модель Philips 42PFL5405H/12) в кот. нет встроенного wi-fi приемника, чтобы смотреть ip tv.

----------


## TwisteR1

> что мне необходимо докупить к телевизору (на всякий случай модель Philips 42PFL5405H/12) в кот. нет встроенного wi-fi приемника, чтобы смотреть ip tv.


 приставку mag250?  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите настроить роутер D-link  DIR320, провайдер-Бриз.
> Дело в том что переехал на другую квартиру, а здесь уже подключен интернет,только стоит привязка к другому компьютеру.
> С Тенетом было проще провернуть это, а Бриз что-то замудрился.


 У ТЕНЕТА точно такие же "заморочки". Та же защита по mac адресу, тот же PPPOE и т.д. 
Вся ваша проблема заключается в том, чтобы позвонить в техподдержку и сбросить mac адрес. Делов на пять минут.




> Может пишу не в той теме, где нужно. В квартире стоит wi -fi роутер. Может кто подскажет: что мне необходимо докупить к телевизору (на всякий случай модель Philips 42PFL5405H/12) в кот. нет встроенного wi-fi приемника, чтобы смотреть ip tv.


 У знакомых тоже филипс и как выяснилось только после покупки у них нет поддержки IPTV. Смарт ТВ есть, но приложения для IPTV нет и не планируется. Так что дешевые самсунги и LG лучше. Единственный выход это AURA HD. MAG250 это чуть чуть более старая модель. Или как вариант Asus O!Play с неофициальной прошивкой, если любите поковыряться в железе.

----------


## Andreas

> Может пишу не в той теме, где нужно. В квартире стоит wi -fi роутер. Может кто подскажет: что мне необходимо докупить к телевизору (на всякий случай модель Philips 42PFL5405H/12) в кот. нет встроенного wi-fi приемника, чтобы смотреть ip tv.


 у меня стоит Dune c wi-fi

----------


## Tanya85

Спасибо, что ответили, буду изучать)

----------


## Lisichka69

*leshiy_odessa*, спасибо за советы и поддержку, но покупка нового роутера проблему не решила. Вообщем, вызвала мастера БРИЗа и говорю, что не подключается к интернету третий роутер - давайте проверим кабель, подключение в щитке и коннектор. Может найдем проблему где-то там, на что получила ответ... такого не бывает - если на ноуте есть интернет, то и на роутере тоже будет, просто я или его не настроила (тогда давайте 100 грн. и мы настроим, а в этот момент у меня их просто не было) или он плохой... Тут я психанула и с ними попрощалась. Посовещавшись с родными, пришли к решению, вызываем опять мастера настроить роутер (как сказал мне сын, прикинь мама если роутер у них подключится). Чудо не произошло... роутер не хотел подключаться и у мастера, потом поменял коннектор, после этого прозвучала фраза, типа я за ваш роутер не могу ручаться но у них есть роутер которому доверяют. Какое же было удивление у мастера, их роутер выдает те же ошибки что и мой... Последний этап поиска проблемы был уже в щитке провайдера, после чего роутер ( сначала их потом и мой) подключился к интернету без проблем. "Такого не может быть в принципе" - эта фраза звучала из уст мастера постоянно. 
Надо отдать должное ребятам. которые работали, признали что проблема была с их стороны и от вознаграждения отказались. И я не разочаровалась в своем провайдере, которого выбрала пять лет назад.
Описала всё как было, для тех кто тоже столкнется с подобной ситуацией, не опускайте руки, выясняйте, доказывайте и интернет будет в вашем доме в том виде, который вам нужен!
Всем участникам обсуждения моей проблемы, большое спасибо и удачи!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Последний этап поиска проблемы был уже в щитке провайдера, после чего роутер ( сначала их потом и мой) подключился к интернету без проблем. "Такого не может быть в принципе" - эта фраза звучала из уст мастера постоянно.


 
Тут очень важный момент. В "щитке" они переобжали кабель или вставили в другой порт. Если просто переобжали, то это действительно что то из разряда "не может быть". Если перетыкнули порт, как я советовал несколько раз, то ничего фантастического нет, обычное дело.
Еще вариант что у вас в ноуте какая то особенная сетевая плата.

Вы совершенно правы. Нужно выжимать все соки и доводить дело до логического конца. Единственно жалко, что потратили много времени и нервов, но это кому как повезет.

----------


## lockon1978

дело точно не в переобжиме кабеля, у меня была такая ситуация на ноуте есть интернет а роутер не настраивается , оказался не исправен медиаконвектор в квартире.

----------


## Lisichka69

> дело точно не в переобжиме кабеля, у меня была такая ситуация на ноуте есть интернет а роутер не настраивается , оказался не исправен медиаконвектор в квартире.


  Честно говоря, я совсем не знаю что такое "медиаконвектор", но в квартире есть только кабель, роутер и ноут.

----------


## lockon1978

медиаконвектор это банально переход с оптики на витую пару

----------


## Lisichka69

> медиаконвектор это банально переход с оптики на витую пару


  От ящика провайдера до квартиры проложен цельный кабель, без разрывов и переходников. Я правильно Вас поняла, что должен быть переходник?

----------


## lockon1978

да либо оптический свитч с которого можно подключить несколько квартир или например в квартире медиаконвектор

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> да либо оптический свитч с которого можно подключить несколько квартир или например в квартире медиаконвектор


 
Вы ше уже писали что БРИЗ не подключает по оптике, по крайней мере обычных пользователей.

----------


## LLLLL

Подключили роутер TP-LINK WR842ND Провайдер Бриз. 2-3 дня роутер функционирует нормально, потом его надо опять перенастраивать. Делаю сброс настроек, заново настраиваю и опять 2-3 дня работает нормально и потом опять не работает. Опять надо перенастраивать. Подскажите что это за ерунда и как с ней бороться.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подключили роутер TP-LINK WR842ND Провайдер Бриз. 2-3 дня роутер функционирует нормально, потом его надо опять перенастраивать. Делаю сброс настроек, заново настраиваю и опять 2-3 дня работает нормально и потом опять не работает. Опять надо перенастраивать. Подскажите что это за ерунда и как с ней бороться.


 Не понятна причина, зачем перенастраивать? Что такого происходит, опишите подробнее. Достаточно выдернуть питание, подождать 10 сек. и включить роутер обратно.
Обновите прошивку до последней.

----------


## lockon1978

надо поменять ip адрес шлюза на 192.168.0.1 если стоит 192.168.1.1

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> надо поменять ip адрес шлюза на 192.168.0.1 если стоит 192.168.1.1


 Вы как бы сами понимаете о чем пишете? Если стоит 192.168.1.1, то при вставленом в WAN порт кабеле на роутер не попадешь.
Девушка пишет совсем об другом. Давайте вы свои эпизодические знания оставите для другого топика. Так вы тычите пальцем в небо и пытаетесь угадать причину.

----------


## lockon1978

в настройках роутера меняется меняется 192.168.1.1 на 192.168.0.1 и спокойно можно зайти на страничку роутера по новому адресу для настройки роутера для бриза это делать нужно обязательно

----------


## virgin_od

подогрейте ктото настройки для БРИЗА

----------


## LLLLL

Прошивка обновлена. Перезагрузка роутера не помогает. 

По-подробнее: настроили роутер, 2-3 дня все хорошо. На 3-4 день включаем комп - интернета нет, просто нет и всё. Вытаскиваю шнур из роутера и вставляю в комп - естьинтернет, а через роутер нет интернета. Захожу в настройки роутреа - делаю сброс, настраиваю заново и всё начинает работать. Потом через 2-3 дня ситуация опять повторяется...    




> Не понятна причина, зачем перенастраивать? Что такого происходит, опишите подробнее. Достаточно выдернуть питание, подождать 10 сек. и включить роутер обратно.
> Обновите прошивку до последней.

----------


## Bentel

Всем привет,помогите настроить  роутер Asus rtn 10 E ,Бриз  PPPOE ,может сылочку с настройками  пожалуйста.

PS. Прочитал страницу назад  как настраивать ,а если просто клонировать мак адресс

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Прошивка обновлена. Перезагрузка роутера не помогает. 
> 
> По-подробнее: настроили роутер, 2-3 дня все хорошо. На 3-4 день включаем комп - интернета нет, просто нет и всё. Вытаскиваю шнур из роутера и вставляю в комп - естьинтернет, а через роутер нет интернета. Захожу в настройки роутреа - делаю сброс, настраиваю заново и всё начинает работать. Потом через 2-3 дня ситуация опять повторяется...


 Когда нет интернета :

1. Смотрим на индикатор (огонек) WAN порта. Горит, отлично.
2. Заходим на роутер смотрит поднято ли PPPOE соединение. 
3. Нет PPPOE соединения, смотрим логи что в них пишется. 
4. Скрины всех настроек сильно облегчать выявления причины.
5. 








> Всем привет,помогите настроить  роутер Asus rtn 10 E ,Бриз  PPPOE ,может сылочку с настройками  пожалуйста.
> 
> PS. Прочитал страницу назад  как настраивать ,а если просто клонировать мак адресс


 http://192.168.1.14/?page=routers

----------


## Юля8606

Помогите пожалуйста  настроить роутер TP-Link-WR841N(RU)Ver.8.0  
Интернет squid.   просто  уже  сил  и  терпения  нет,  не  чего  не  получается

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите пожалуйста  настроить роутер TP-Link-WR841N(RU)Ver.8.0  
> Интернет squid.   просто  уже  сил  и  терпения  нет,  не  чего  не  получается


 http://bit.ly/13XI5II

А не получается потому что не знаете, что нужно клонировать mac адрес.

----------


## LLLLL

В первичном DNS пишет 198.168.0.1
Поле вторичного DNS - свободно.

Попробовали последовать Вашему совету - и прописать 198.168.1.1 в первичный DNS, а 198.168.1.11 во вторичный DNS - показало ошибку. 




> Когда нет интернета :
> 
> 1. Смотрим на индикатор (огонек) WAN порта. Горит, отлично.
> 2. Заходим на роутер смотрит поднято ли PPPOE соединение. 
> 3. Нет PPPOE соединения, смотрим логи что в них пишется. 
> 4. Скрины всех настроек сильно облегчать выявления причины.
> 5. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В первичном DNS пишет 198.168.0.1
> Поле вторичного DNS - свободно.
> 
> Попробовали последовать Вашему совету - и прописать 198.168.1.1 в первичный DNS, а 198.168.1.11 во вторичный DNS - показало ошибку.


 
Скриншот с рабочего роутера. Что у вас, какая ошибка (штатный экстрасенс вылетел на альфу центавру) мне не понятно. 
 Хотите помощи пишите внятно, сделайте скриншоты всех настроек.

----------


## rupreht

> Ссделайте скриншоты всех настроек.


 А ха ха, но как:



> Пол: Женский


 ??

----------


## CatDog

> Попробовали последовать Вашему совету - и прописать 19*8*.168.1.1 в первичный DNS, а 19*8*.168.1.11 во вторичный DNS - показало ошибку.


 В совете было: 19*2*.168.1.1  и 19*2*.168.1.11

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> В совете было: 19*2*.168.1.1  и 19*2*.168.1.11


 
Спаситель.  :smileflag:  Я вчера честно минуты две искал что не так. Весь мой опыт говорил что где то примитивная ошибка, но в час ночи не разглядел. Спасибо тебе мил человек.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А ха ха, но как:
> 
> ??


 Из личного опыта. Неоднократно настраивал роутер с девушками удаленно. Было дело даже с бабушкой. Один раз даже сервер с бухгалтером (жен. рода) настраивал. Мужики впадают в ступор, а вот девушки более решительны.

----------


## Mr.Iron

Роутер ZyXEL Keenetic Giga На прошивке V2.01, необходимо вручную изменить режим работы порта WAN на 100/Full. 
Вот что сказала их тех поддержка:
Ваша проблема решена в компонентах версии 2.02.1.С.3.
Параметры скорости/дуплекса на порту можно установить вручную. Команды остались прежними. Например, для порта WAN укажем 10/Full:
(config)> interface Switch0 port WAN speed 10
Speed setting saved.
(config)> interface Switch0 port WAN duplex full
Duplex setting saved.
Важно: при ручной настройке скорости обязательно вручную установить и настройку дуплекса (если один из параметров указан auto, а второй принудительно – настройка не отработает).

Я вот только не знаю где и куда это вводить, поскольку ренее не сталкивался. Обрисуйте пошагово что за чем делать.
Заранее благодарен откликнувшимся.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Роутер ZyXEL Keenetic Giga На прошивке V2.01, необходимо вручную изменить режим работы порта WAN на 100/Full. 
> Вот что сказала их тех поддержка:
> Ваша проблема решена в компонентах версии 2.02.1.С.3.
> Параметры скорости/дуплекса на порту можно установить вручную. Команды остались прежними. Например, для порта WAN укажем 10/Full:
> (config)> interface Switch0 port WAN speed 10
> Speed setting saved.
> (config)> interface Switch0 port WAN duplex full
> Duplex setting saved.
> Важно: при ручной настройке скорости обязательно вручную установить и настройку дуплекса (если один из параметров указан auto, а второй принудительно – настройка не отработает).
> ...


 
Пошагово лень, вся информация есть в гугле. Вам нужна терминальная программа к примеру _PuTTY__._
Запускаете ее, водите IP адрес роутера, попадаете в командную строку и вперед. Все действия небезопасны для неспециалиста. Можете испортить настройки, придется сбрасывать роутер и настраивать по новой. 

Задайте в гугле поиск по видео Putty и найдете уйму видео инструкций. 







> Например, для порта WAN укажем 10/Full:
> (config)> interface Switch0 port WAN speed 10
> Speed setting saved.
> (config)> interface Switch0 port WAN duplex full
> Duplex setting saved.


 Главное поймите что вам нужно не 10 мбит/с как в этом примере, вам нужно 100. Тогда это будет так :

(config)> interface Switch0 port WAN speed *100*
Speed setting saved.
(config)> interface Switch0 port WAN duplex full
Duplex setting saved.

----------


## Mr.Iron

leshiy_odessa, спасибо за инфу. 
Все доходчиво, а с 100 мбит/с это и так понятно, я просто скопировал ответ техподдержки чтоб было понятнее что мне нужно. Буду пробовать.
Еще раз СПАСИБО.

----------


## TwisteR1

может кто поможет с настройкой микротика и торрентов...
проблема в том, что при закачке постоянно пропадает скорость. т.е. пару секунд идет закачка, а потом "минуту" ничего не качается или качается на мизерной скорости.
вот скрины с настройками. на первом скрине есть график скорости, на котором четко видны провалы.

если закачек много, то проблемы практически нет. ситуация заметно улучшается после пары часов "качания" (видать находятся "правильные" сиды  :smileflag: ), но до максимальной скорости все-равно далеко: 

роутер настраивал как http://asp24.com.ua/blog/otkrytie-portov-dlja-utorrent-klienta-mikrotik/
по статье тоже есть пара вопросов. там пишут, что надо указывать внешний и внутренний айпишники. но как быть в случае, когда внешний айпи динамический, а внутренних много. указывать 0.0.0.0 и 192.168.88.0/0 или просто оставлять ячейки пустыми?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> может кто поможет с настройкой микротика и торрентов...
> проблема в том, что при закачке постоянно пропадает скорость. т.е. пару секунд идет закачка, а потом "минуту" ничего не качается или качается на мизерной скорости.
> вот скрины с настройками. на первом скрине есть график скорости, на котором четко видны провалы.
> Вложение 6698177Вложение 6698178
> если закачек много, то проблемы практически нет. ситуация заметно улучшается после пары часов "качания" (видать находятся "правильные" сиды ), но до максимальной скорости все-равно далеко: Вложение 6698182
> 
> роутер настраивал как http://asp24.com.ua/blog/otkrytie-portov-dlja-utorrent-klienta-mikrotik/
> по статье тоже есть пара вопросов. там пишут, что надо указывать внешний и внутренний айпишники. но как быть в случае, когда внешний айпи динамический, а внутренних много. указывать 0.0.0.0 и 192.168.88.0/0 или просто оставлять ячейки пустыми?


 1. Непонятно почему поднято два NAT-а.

2. Большинство трафика по торренту идет по протоколу UDP, соответственно должно быть *два* правила проброса — 6(tcp) и *17(udp)*. 

3. В вашем случае поле "Dst. Address" оставьте пустым. Поле "To address" это IP адрес компьютера куда пробрасывается порт. Это адрес (IP) компьютера на котором стоит торрент. Фраза "_а внутренних много_" говориит о том, что вы не понимаете что делаете.

4. Лично я отключил "UPnP" из-за того что были какие то непонятки, то порт открыт, то закрыт. Лучше оставить одни правила.

----------


## Oligarh13

Всем доброго времени суток. 
Надеюсь на вашу помощь, так как мои познания в построении сети на весьма начальном уровне. Имеется участок больших размеров на котором размещено 3 дома. В 1-й дом заведена оптика в медиаконвертер и потом в роутер asus rt n66u. Один из 4-х портов соединиен с ненастраиваемым свичом D-link от которого идут 2 кабеля в два других дома. В одном все просто, там только один комп и прямое подключение. Загвоздка в последнем раньше туда был заведен dsl ого и использовался d-link 2650u. Сейчас с него сбили все настройки и кабель со свича с интернетом подключен в один из портов dsl роутера и сам сейчас работает как свич. По умолчанию и у asus и у d-link ip 192.168.1.1 из-за этого конфликт, на d-link ip изменили на 192.168.1.9 по кабелю интернет на 1 комп раздает без проблем, а вот на ресиверы и с wifi проблемы, приходится в ручную прописывать ip 192.168.1.-- и так на каждом подключеном устройстве. Если бы не было необходимости в wifi поставил бы обычный свич и все, но нужен wifi. Что можно сделать и чтобы используя d-link нормально работал LAN и wifi? Или какое оборудование купить. Прошу прощения за огромное количество текста, но не знал как проще объяснить.
Заранее благодарю за любую помощь.

----------


## Acidr

> Всем доброго времени суток. 
> Надеюсь на вашу помощь, так как мои познания в построении сети на весьма начальном уровне. Имеется участок больших размеров на котором размещено 3 дома. В 1-й дом заведена оптика в медиаконвертер и потом в роутер asus rt n66u. Один из 4-х портов соединиен с ненастраиваемым свичом D-link от которого идут 2 кабеля в два других дома. В одном все просто, там только один комп и прямое подключение. Загвоздка в последнем раньше туда был заведен dsl ого и использовался d-link 2650u. Сейчас с него сбили все настройки и кабель со свича с интернетом подключен в один из портов dsl роутера и сам сейчас работает как свич. По умолчанию и у asus и у d-link ip 192.168.1.1 из-за этого конфликт, на d-link ip изменили на 192.168.1.9 по кабелю интернет на 1 комп раздает без проблем, а вот на ресиверы и с wifi проблемы, приходится в ручную прописывать ip 192.168.1.-- и так на каждом подключеном устройстве. Если бы не было необходимости в wifi поставил бы обычный свич и все, но нужен wifi. Что можно сделать и чтобы используя d-link нормально работал LAN и wifi? Или какое оборудование купить. Прошу прощения за огромное количество текста, но не знал как проще объяснить.
> Заранее благодарю за любую помощь.


 Чтоб всё работало, Вам нужно на Д-Линке отключить WAN, чтоб он не раздавал свои айпишники, а ретранслировал из сети. 
Почитайте инструкцию. Если я всё правильно понял, на странице 20, там есть галочка, которую нужно убрать. Но я могу ошибаться. Поправьте меня, если не прав.
Тут есть более подробная инструкция.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Oligarh13*

Если DLINK кроме ADSL имеет WAN порт, то все очень просто. В WAN порт вставляем кабель от ASUS (приход интернета). В длинке DSL на WAN порту задаем тип подключения интернет — динамический IP. Таким образом ASUS выступает как бы провайдером. Конфликта IP не будет так как дом с DSL длинк будет за NAT, это отдельная сетка.

Второй вариант. Если в ASUS есть свободные порты, то непонятно зачем там свич. Впихнуть два дома напрямую в ASUS, а свич поставить на место DLINK DSL.

----------


## Acidr

> *Oligarh13*
> 
> Если DLINK кроме ADSL имеет WAN порт, то все очень просто. В WAN порт вставляем кабель от ASUS (приход интернета). В длинке DSL на WAN порту задаем тип подключения интернет — динамический IP. Таким образом ASUS выступает как бы провайдером. Конфликта IP не будет так как дом с DSL длинк будет за NAT, это отдельная сетка.
> 
> Второй вариант. Если в ASUS есть свободные порты, то непонятно зачем там свич. Впихнуть два дома напрямую в ASUS, а свич поставить на место DLINK DSL.


 Нет, в ДЛинке один из ланов можно назначить как ван, это подробно описано в инструкции.
Как я понял Олигарху13 нужно чтоб на "том конце" был вайфай.
И да, я тоже считаю. что свитч там не нужен!)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Как я понял Олигарху13 нужно чтоб на "том конце" был вайфай.


 Он и будет, если настроить как я написал  :smileflag:

----------


## TwisteR1

> Фраза "_а внутренних много_" говориит о том, что вы не понимаете что делаете.


 ага  :smileflag:  по-тому и спрашиваю.

ну а как быть если компов в сети несколько и с любого могу захотеть скачать торрент? отдельные правила для каждого компа? или я совсем-совсем не понимаю?  :smileflag:  диапазон адресов указать можно?




> 1. Непонятно почему поднято два NAT-а.


 ээ... не уверен, но, наверное, из-за кривой настройки dual access pppoe или из-за того, что я взял базовую конфигурацию и уже ее пилил для настройки. один раз роутер настроил и потом уже не трогал ничего, а было это давно... какой удалить?  :smileflag: 





> 2. Большинство трафика по торренту идет по протоколу UDP, соответственно должно быть *два* правила проброса — 6(tcp) и *17(udp)*.


 сделал. и айпи прописал в правила. спасибо, стало лучше  

но, блин, почему же в нескольких статьях про проброс порта для торрента, встречал только проброс tcp?  баг или фича?  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ага  по-тому и спрашиваю.
> 
> ну а как быть если компов в сети несколько и с любого могу захотеть скачать торрент? отдельные правила для каждого компа? или я совсем-совсем не понимаю?  диапазон адресов указать можно?


 Каждый компьютер с торрентом должен иметь свой отдельный порт и соответственно отделенные правила пробпроса.
Вы твердите про диапазон адресов, а это прямопротивоположное действие. По вашему один порт должен транслироваться на несколько адрессов? Но тогда как с вами свяжутся сиды?





> ээ... не уверен, но, наверное, из-за кривой настройки dual access pppoe или из-за того, что я взял базовую конфигурацию и уже ее пилил для настройки. один раз роутер настроил и потом уже не трогал ничего, а было это давно... какой удалить?


 Удалить первое, где PPPOE.





> сделал. и айпи прописал в правила. спасибо, стало лучше Вложение 6701774 
> 
> но, блин, почему же в нескольких статьях про проброс порта для торрента, встречал только проброс tcp?  баг или фича?


 Вам не повезло, в половине инструкций упоминает UDP. И в 90% инструкций про торрент упоминается  UDP, вам нужно расширить диапазон своих знаний, чтобы не следовать слепо инструкциям.

----------


## Oligarh13

> Нет, в ДЛинке один из ланов можно назначить как ван, это подробно описано в инструкции.
> Как я понял Олигарху13 нужно чтоб на "том конце" был вайфай.
> И да, я тоже считаю. что свитч там не нужен!)


 Спасибо огромное за помощь. На d-link отключили раздачу ip и теперь транслирует с asus, Ip d-link был изменен на 192.168.1.2 для того чтобы можно было заходить на интерфейсы обих роутеров, ну и wifi раздает отлично и автоматом присваивает ip

----------


## Acidr

> Спасибо огромное за помощь. На d-link отключили раздачу ip и теперь транслирует с asus, Ip d-link был изменен на 192.168.1.2 для того чтобы можно было заходить на интерфейсы обих роутеров, ну и wifi раздает отлично и автоматом присваивает ip


 Не за что. Рад, что Вам помогло!)

----------


## TwisteR1

> Каждый компьютер с торрентом должен иметь свой отдельный порт и соответственно отделенные правила пробпроса.
> Вы твердите про диапазон адресов, а это прямопротивоположное действие. По вашему один порт должен транслироваться на несколько адрессов? Но тогда как с вами свяжутся сиды?


 ок, понятно. меня просто смущали две вещи:
1) получается, что каждый компьютер/ноутбук/телефон (да, один раз качал торрент телефоном  :smileflag: ) надо руками приписывать в микротик и на каждом компьютере/ноутбуке/телефоне в настройках клиента надо указывать индивидуальный порт? ладно еще со своими устройствами разобраться, но вот когда кто-то на один день принесет ноут, то потом еще надо не забыть подчистить за этим ноутом...
2) как это все работает на обычных роутерах без какой-либо настройки  :smileflag: 

ну да, я чуток преувеличиваю. в основном, все качается на один комп, который и htpc, и что-то типа "сетевого хранилища".




> Удалить первое, где PPPOE.


 спасиб.





> Вам не повезло, в половине инструкций упоминает UDP. И в 90% инструкций про торрент упоминается  UDP, вам нужно расширить диапазон своих знаний, чтобы не следовать слепо инструкциям.


 ну диапазон расширяется по мере необходимости  :smileflag: 
дело в том, что мне это как бы особо и не надо в повседневной жизни. я и микротик-то купил из-за того, что его один раз настроил и можно больше не трогать  :smileflag: 

еще раз спасибо за помощь!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ок, понятно. меня просто смущали две вещи:
> 1) получается, что каждый компьютер/ноутбук/телефон (да, один раз качал торрент телефоном ) надо руками приписывать в микротик и на каждом компьютере/ноутбуке/телефоне в настройках клиента надо указывать индивидуальный порт? ладно еще со своими устройствами разобраться, но вот когда кто-то на один день принесет ноут, то потом еще надо не забыть подчистить за этим ноутом...
> 2) как это все работает на обычных роутерах без какой-либо настройки


 1. Для всех этих случаев есть UPnP. Но правильнее конечно лезть и для каждого выставлять, но если этого не будет то ничего страшного.

2. В роутерах все тоже самое. 

Кстати могу поспорить что вы ни сном ни духом о том, что DHCP выдает IP автоматически в произвольном порядке. ТО есть вы можете не получит свой IP так как он будет занят другим компьютером или устройством. Соответственно при получении другого IP порт уже будет пробрасываться на другой компютер. Поэтому и в роутере и в микротике есть резервирование IP по mac адресу. 

IP —> DHCP Server —> Leases 


Буква "*D*" означает что IP получен динамически.

----------


## TwisteR1

> Кстати могу поспорить что вы ни сном ни духом о том, что DHCP выдает IP автоматически в произвольном порядке. ТО есть вы можете не получит свой IP так как он будет занят другим компьютером или устройством. Соответственно при получении другого IP порт уже будет пробрасываться на другой компютер. Поэтому и в роутере и в микротике есть резервирование IP по mac адресу. 
> 
> IP —> DHCP Server —> Leases 
> 
> 
> Буква "*D*" означает что IP получен динамически.


 это знаю. уже не помню зачем, но когда-то надо было один айпишник прилепить к конкретному мак-адресу. логическая цепочка привела к дхцп-серверу, а уже метод научного тыка и, опять таки, логика привели в закладку аренды  :smileflag: .

но все-равно спасибо за попытку превентивного удара превентивный совет  :smileflag:

----------


## TwisteR1

подскажите, нормально ли что tp-link wr940 v2 думает, что он wr941nd? роутер прошили прошивкой с официального сайта.
и, может кто знает, что означает буква *D* в названии модели - это уже мне интересно  :smileflag:  у n*d* снимаются антенны.

----------


## Acidr

> подскажите, нормально ли что tp-link wr940 v2 думает, что он wr941nd? роутер прошили прошивкой с официального сайта.
> и, может кто знает, что означает буква *D* в названии модели - это уже мне интересно  у n*d* снимаются антенны.


 Да, действительно, разница лишь в съемных антеннах. А так это 2 одинаковых роутера!

----------


## Kim-22

Уважаемые знатоки!
У меня вопрос!
Как настроить микротик 951 или может кто поможет
с этим делом?
Провайдер теНет,два телевизора ip-tv и конечно же ви-фи

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Уважаемые знатоки!
> У меня вопрос!
> Как настроить микротик 951 или может кто поможет
> с этим делом?
> Провайдер теНет,два телевизора ip-tv и конечно же ви-фи


 
В гугле миллион инструкций — "mikrotik pppoe", "mikrotik iptv" и т.д.
Если вам нужна помощь, то задавайте конкретные вопросы, а не вопросы из серии "настройте за меня".

Могу настроить удаленно за вас — 80 грн. на киевстар.

----------


## тиха

День добрый!!!  мне подарили D-Link DIR-300,( человек покидал страну) но  код не назвал (да и не нужно тогда было) сейчас понадобился ,помогите как войти !!!!!!!!

----------


## Kim-22

> В гугле миллион инструкций — "mikrotik pppoe", "mikrotik iptv" и т.д.
> Если вам нужна помощь, то задавайте конкретные вопросы, а не вопросы из серии "настройте за меня".
> 
> Могу настроить удаленно за вас — 80 грн. на киевстар.


 Ответил в личку

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> День добрый!!!  мне подарили D-Link DIR-300,( человек покидал страну) но  код не назвал (да и не нужно тогда было) сейчас понадобился ,помогите как войти !!!!!!!!


 логин —admin
пароль — admin

Если не поможет, то нужно сбрасывать все настройки — Сброс к заводским настройкам маршрутизаторов серии DIR-xxx


Если речь о пароле на Wi-Fi (режим экстрасенса включен), то это нужно зайти в вебинтерфейс и смотреть там.

----------


## Skorpil

Что то совсем ничего не получается с ASUS RT-N12E ! 
Работал на Киевстаре, решил вернутся на TENET. Не получается. Хотя на прямую с кабеля все работает. Настройки найти не могу на форумах.
Надеюсь на помощь.

----------


## ElinaElias

народ  Хелпаните   Плиз!!!!  коте   отгрыз   антену  у  вай   фай  роутера(  тоесть  антенна отдельно  теперь с  порватым  проводком )  ...  искала  в  сети    замена   возможна   может  у  нас  на  форуме  есть  человечек   который  за   (определенную  плату )   поможет   с этим  вопросом  .. роутеру   меньше   2  месяцев  жаль....очень   0671655829  жду  очень...

----------


## TENET

> Что то совсем ничего не получается с ASUS RT-N12E ! 
> Работал на Киевстаре, решил вернутся на TENET. Не получается. Хотя на прямую с кабеля все работает. Настройки найти не могу на форумах.
> Надеюсь на помощь.


  Попробуйте задать этот вопрос на нашем форуме или принесите его к нам для настройки (стоимость услуги - 60 грн).

----------


## Dramteatr

> народ  Хелпаните   Плиз!!!!  коте   отгрыз   антену  у  вай   фай  роутера(  тоесть  антенна отдельно  теперь с  порватым  проводком )  ...  искала  в  сети    замена   возможна   может  у  нас  на  форуме  есть  человечек   который  за   (определенную  плату )   поможет   с этим  вопросом  .. роутеру   меньше   2  месяцев  жаль....очень   0671655829  жду  очень...


 на радиобазаре антенны есть
да и в магазинах компьютерного железа тоже

----------


## Skorpil

> Попробуйте задать этот вопрос на нашем форуме или принесите его к нам для настройки (стоимость услуги - 60 грн).


 Спасибо, но решение этой проблемки не стоит 60 грн.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ,       60 .


 -, -,      :smileflag:  

        .         "  ".
   ?   ?   mac   ?

----------


## TwisteR1

:          .     .
60, , -   .       : 150,      (     ,      )

----------


## Skorpil

> -, -,      
> 
>         .         "  ".
>    ?   ?   mac   ?


       ,    .     60 .   !          ,       ,   200 . ! 
    .      - " ".         ?   

  .        . 
 mac    ,  ...

----------


## Skorpil

WAN  : Automatic IP ( ),  PPPoE ( )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> mac    ,  ...


    .  :smileflag:        .    ,    ,         .   ,         FAQ    . 

 , 60 .   ,  .

----------


## Aminakislota

.
, ,   tp-link wr841N,      .         ,   -      ?        IT ,    ,   ?

----------


## SergSSS

> .
> , ,   tp-link wr841N,      .         ,   -      ?        IT ,    ,   ?


     ,  -    (      ),    wifi?                    ,          ,         ,    ,        .   ,   .

----------


## Madison

!    ,    ,            wi fi!     IP TV TENET    !  50/5 Mbit!  !    !

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> !    ,    ,            wi fi!     IP TV TENET    !  50/5 Mbit!  !    !


 http://hotline.ua/network/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/4485-2235-38016-4487-1527-5504-34064-37549-21408/

      TP-LINK,  ASUS.      .         .       TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND ( )  ASUS RT-N15                  + " "  Tomato.

----------


## TENET

> TP-LINK,  ASUS.


    .

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> .


 
   ,        ASUS   TP-LINK.
   ,       .

----------


## Madison

> http://hotline.ua/network/besprovodnoe-oborudovanie/4485-2235-38016-4487-1527-5504-34064-37549-21408/
> 
>       TP-LINK,  ASUS.      .         .       TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND ( )  ASUS RT-N15                  + " "  Tomato.


     TeNeT      TP-LINK

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> TeNeT      TP-LINK


 
 ,  .     ,    :smileflag:

----------


## Madison

,  ,         !         !    !)))

----------


## TENET

> ,  ,         !         !    !)))


   -         . ., 2.        .

----------


## mihail_555

!     .       hp 620.       * D-LINK DIR-300*,    2,5 .  "-",  (-).         ,    .            ,       ( ).    .  ,        .     : *P-LINK TL-WR740N*.  *TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND*. .

----------


## SergSSS

> !     .       hp 620.       * D-LINK DIR-300*,    2,5 .  "-",  (-).         ,    .            ,       ( ).    .  ,        .     : *P-LINK TL-WR740N*.  *TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND*. .


     ,   TL-WR1043ND, . TL-WR740N      DIR-300.   DIR-300      (  ).     ,  ,      ,           .

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> !     .       hp 620.       * D-LINK DIR-300*,    2,5 .  "-",  (-).


       ,   ,      ,  ,   .




> ,    .            ,       ( ).    .  ,        .     : *P-LINK TL-WR740N*.  *TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND*. .


   .  DIR-300       .    .  
  ""?       ,  TP-LINK 1043.   ,     ASUS  100$  .

----------


## TwisteR1

*SergSSS*,    740 (  ,    741 ),   741 - -  .        ,     170  .       80-90   pppoe  - .

  ,       ,    , ,    ...  !  :smileflag: 
           300 ,      -      .                  .  .

  , ,  1043 .    - - .   -    .   wr941nd -   1043,    .       ,      ...

.. , ,  743   -.

----------


## SergSSS

dir-300       ,       ,   /     ,   .

----------


## mihail_555

Линии принадлежат и проведены провайдером "Сохо" а Комстар к ним подключается.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> dir-300 тоже способен работать на таких же скоростях, дело всегда во первых в старости железа, уровня настройки и/или настройщика и техническом качестве линии, разъемов и тд.


 Товарищ, не пиши бред.

В каждом пункте — БРЕД.

----------


## TwisteR1

Ну не знаю... У знакомых DIR300, который без антенн, в торренте выдавал 5-6 мегабайт и очень часто записал при загрузке этих самых торрентов. После замены на 941 тп-линк скорость поднялась до нормальных 11-11.5 мегабайт. Возможно дело в прошивке, конечно, но для меня подобное поведение 300го - норма и других я не встречал  :smileflag:

----------


## SergSSS

> Товарищ, не пиши бред.
> 
> В каждом пункте — БРЕД.


 Не считаю себя большим специалистом в данном вопросе, но писал исходя из личного опыта.
Доказывать, что-либо у меня нет ни желания ни времени. Гуглите товарищ.

----------


## Dramteatr

> dir-300 тоже способен работать на таких же скоростях, дело всегда во первых в старости железа, уровня настройки и/или настройщика и техническом качестве линии, разъемов и тд.


    дело в том, что ДЛИНК той ревизии на таких скоростях как сферический конь в вакууме - типа в идеальных условиях он в тестах дает до 90 мбит, а в реале глючит безбожно...
   сменить однозначно, лучше на микротик.

----------


## TwisteR1

Микротик - хорошо. Но только для обычного человека его настроить -та ещё задача. Надо чтоб кто-то знающий один раз настроил. Ну а дальше он уже сервисного обслуживания не требует  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Не считаю себя большим *специалистом в данном вопросе*, но писал исходя из личного опыта.
> Доказывать, что-либо у меня нет ни желания ни времени. Гуглите товарищ.


 А вот я что то кумекаю.




> dir-300 тоже способен работать на таких же  скоростях


 Начнем с того что есть разные ревизии данной модели и они очень сильно отличаются. А модель DIR-300*NRU* это вообще совершенно другое. Говорить о каких либо скоростях, без привязки к конкретной модели, бессмысленно. У меня лежит одна из первых ревизий и скорость больше 20 мбит/с не подымается. Если вы заставите работать быстрее хотя бы раза в два, то я съем свои носки.




> , дело всегда во первых в старости железа,


 Старости чего? Вы про износ или моральное устаревание? Ну опять же — ни о чем.




> уровня настройки  и/или настройщика


 Какой уровень? Вы о чем? Раскрою вам секрет, что настройка PPPOE она либо есть, либо нет. Не может быть скорость больше от того кто тыкает в веб интерфейсе, бабушка или гуру Linux. Слишком бедны возможности заложенные производителем. Да, можно в DLINK отключить Farewall и это иногда прибавит к скорости. Да об этом нужно помнить, но говорить о каких то уровнях настройщика это бред.
Еще можно улучшить скорость Wi-Fi, вот тут действительно иногда можно поиграться с настройками. 





> и техническом качестве линии, разъемов и тд.


 Вы перепутали ADSL с LAN. Ага, пальцем в небо.

----------


## SergSSS

*leshiy_odessa*
Я осознал свою ошибку, извиняюсь, что влез в *Вашу тему* со своими утверждениями. 
Вы уже практически раскрыли, то что я имел ввиду, просто некоторые Ваши взгляды узко направлены, шире смотрите на ситуацию.
З.Ы. Не нужно выдавать ваши домыслы за мои утверждения.
Удаляюсь.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Микротик - хорошо. Но только для обычного человека его настроить -та ещё задача.


   там закладка даже есть - Quick Set.
  не сложнее тплинка

----------


## grremlin

> там закладка даже есть - Quick Set.
>   не сложнее тплинка


 Тогда и функционал будет, как у Тплинка  :smileflag:   чтобы нормально настроить, действительно надо мануалы покурить и потрудиться маленько

----------


## Dramteatr

чего еще такого требуется, кроме igmp?

----------


## grremlin

> чего еще такого требуется, кроме igmp?


 Адекватный файрволл, к примеру  :smileflag:  справедливости ради, надо заметить, что не всем и надо больше, чем умеет Тплинк. Если бы он еще не начинал рачиться с возрастом...

----------


## Dramteatr

> Адекватный файрволл, к примеру  справедливости ради, надо заметить, что не всем и надо больше, чем умеет Тплинк. Если бы он еще не начинал рачиться с возрастом...


  микротик просто надежней всех тплинков при сравнимой цене.
 и никаких плясок с прошивками.

----------


## grremlin

> микротик просто надежней всех тплинков при сравнимой цене.
>  и никаких плясок с прошивками.


 У меня был 941й, плясок с прошивками не было, а вот замена электролитов в нем и в адаптере таки была. Это продлило ему жизнь на три года

----------


## grremlin

> микротик просто надежней всех тплинков при сравнимой цене.
>  и никаких плясок с прошивками.


 Кстати, мне уже довелось видеть заглючивший микротик ))) у провайдера была поломка, и роутер слишком усиленно пытался соединиться ))) я потом полдня плясал вокруг него, стучал в бубен и тряс сушеной лисьей лапкой, пока не догадался снести к лешему конфиг и загрузить резервный, сохраненный после последней настройки полгода назад

----------


## TwisteR1

Quick set -костыль. Она выручает в тех ситуациях, когда человек понятия не имеет как настраивать микротик. Через эту страницу можно добиться работоспособности роутера, но потом все-равно придётся много нового узнать  :smileflag: . сам этим путём прошёл  :smileflag:

----------


## filippj

> За консультацией Вы можете обратиться в наш Отдел абонентских устройств и сетевых решений - по телефону или посетив абонентское отделение по адресу ул. Б.Арнаутская, 2а. Там же Вы можете и приобрести выбранное оборудование.


 У вас в цены на роутеры заложена их настройка и доставка?

----------


## TENET

> У вас в цены на роутеры заложена их настройка и доставка?


  Настройка оплачивается по отдельным тарифам.

----------


## mihail_555

Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в обсуждении проблемы с моим роутером и давал дельные советы.

----------


## Madison

Всем добрый день! Кто может подсказать какие то дополнительные настройки для маршрутизатора TP LINK 841N кроме основных для провайдера TENET? Просто интересно! А так как бы всё работает! Может какой то динамический айпи поставить и т.п!???

----------


## TENET

> !          TP LINK 841N     TENET?  !      !        .!???


        -      .     -    ?

----------


## Madison

-    ?

 !      100%         ..
       ,    5 /bit,     50/5 /!

----------


## TwisteR1

> ,    5 /bit,     50/5 /!


   -  .    . 50/8=6,25/. ,        5.5-5.8/ -  .

----------


## Madison

> -  .    . 50/8=6,25/. ,        5.5-5.8/ -  .


 !         10-12!

----------


## Busurmanin

.     http://www.roznica.com.ua/goodsdetai...nd_309038.html ??
       . .
P.S   .

----------


## TwisteR1

> .     http://www.roznica.com.ua/goodsdetai...nd_309038.html ??
>        . .
> P.S   .


    .  wiki.     :    .     . .    youtube  :smileflag: 
  ?  .     :smileflag:

----------


## Dramteatr

> . .
> P.S   .


     2432 .
      .
    -

----------


## rupreht

, !

   ,    .
 ( )    .

    :
*  =>  =>* 
       ,  .
 .
 , ?

----------


## Dramteatr

.      ?

----------


## rupreht

, , .
 :smileflag:

----------


## Dramteatr

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wirel...owall=&start=2

  -       ,         ....

----------


## Dramteatr

.
 ,    pptp- (   ,  )    -      
  -  .
 6.1

----------


## rupreht

,   ,   ...
 ?   =>  => , ?

----------


## Dramteatr

,   .
   - .

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ,  .
>  .
>  , ?


 
 .       ,   DUAL ACCESS PPPoE.        DUAL ACCESS,          . 

     IPTV     IGMP Proxy and multicast forwarding,       .

      ,      MikroTik RB951*G*-2HnD

----------


## rupreht

> ,      MikroTik RB951*G*-2HnD


   ,     ,   MikroTik  ,    Asus  100$,    PPPoE,    ?
.
,   ,

----------


## rupreht

Asus  DUAL ACCESS PPPoE?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ,     ,   MikroTik   ,    Asus  100$,    PPPoE,     ?


          .       ASUS  TPLINK             .           .   ,           ,         . 
    TPLINK      5-15 ,      .





> Asus  DUAL ACCESS PPPoE?


   ASUS  T-PLINK    .

   ASUS,       .

----------


## VladislavJ

...     ...     ...    TP Link, WR741ND.... ,       (

----------


## TENET

!



> ...     ...     ...    TP Link, WR741ND.... ,       (


        .

----------


## rupreht

> Микротик это именно из той серии — поставил и забыл............А теперь у меня год самосборный микротик и это просто любовь. Я его обожаю, так как у меня никогда еще не было аптаймов больше месяца, а у него перезагрузка происходит только по моей вине.


 Есть ли неплохой микротик из этих, чтобы без танцев поставить и забыть?

----------


## Dramteatr

RB751U-2HnD

----------


## grremlin

> Есть ли неплохой микротик из этих, чтобы без танцев поставить и забыть?


 RB951G-2HnD одозначно

----------


## epifanus

> Такой Asus тянет DUAL ACCESS PPPoE?


 Такой Asus, с прошивкой *Padavan*'а, тянет DUAL ACCESS PPPoE и IPTV, и многое другое, только в путь. Причём, с этой прошивкой, - это именно из разряда "чтобы без танцев поставить и забыть", только настроить сначала. После чего он работает, до тех пор, пока свет не выключат, ну, или сами не перезагрузите его, если, допустим, перепрошьёте. Кроме самой прошивки, там, в ветке форума, ещё и мощная поддержка, от *Padavan*'а.

----------


## TwisteR1

> Есть ли неплохой микротик из этих, чтобы без танцев поставить и забыть?


 951g. Если вдруг охота экономить, то можно и на 751-е смотреть. Но они (751-е) уже довольно таки старые и начинка там "так себе" по сегодняшним меркам.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Есть ли неплохой микротик из этих, чтобы без танцев поставить и забыть?


 Выше я дал вам точный ответ, вы не внимательно читаете что я пишу.

Пару недель назад я пытался помочь форумчанину с настройкой микротика , но к сожалению ничего не вышло. Он все делал немного медленно и через 3 часа у нас так и ничего не получилось. Я не мог в телефоном режиме, не видя что происходит угадать что мы делаем не так. 

Если вы хотите чтобы я вам помог с настройкой, то организуйте мобильный интернет на том компьютере, с которого будем настраивать микротик.

----------


## rupreht

> Если вы хотите чтобы я вам помог с настройкой, то организуйте мобильный интернет на том компьютере, с которого будем настраивать микротик.


  Или тимвивер, но это - потом, сейчас уезжаю)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Или тимвивер, но это - потом, сейчас уезжаю)


 
Вы так и  ничего не поняли, какой тимвьювер, если нет интернета. Мы то должны настроить инет на микротике.

----------


## grremlin

> Вы так и ничего не поняли, какой тимвьювер, если нет интернета. Мы то должны настроить инет на микротике.


 А разве нельзя снаружи зайти на микротик через винбокс или cch и настроить его? Тогда в телефонном режиме нужно только поднять ppoe и продиктовать полученный ИП

----------


## TwisteR1

а если настроить все для конкретного человека на своем микротике и потом просто скинуть ему экспортированный конфиг? или всякие там роуты посыпятся?

----------


## Dramteatr

проблема в том, что люди понятия не имеют где в микротике  настраивать рррое или конфиг вливать
они-то и зайти в него не могут

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А разве нельзя снаружи зайти на микротик через винбокс или cch и настроить его? Тогда в телефонном режиме нужно только поднять ppoe и продиктовать полученный ИП


 У меня другой провайдер, другая локалка. И это еще вопрос, позволяет ли тенет лезть в другую подсеть. 




> а если настроить все для конкретного человека на своем микротике и потом просто скинуть ему экспортированный конфиг? или всякие там роуты посыпятся?


 Да, неплохая идея. Но опять же не буду этим страдать, ниже написал почему.

Все разные. Я неоднокатно настраивал роутер с девушками по телефону. Все получалось. Я даже в телефоном режиме помогал бабушке оживить настройки. Но иногда попадаются люди, которым сложно понять что написано латиницей, а тем более говорить, что они видят на экране. После последней попытки, которая длилась несколько часов, я понял что мое время мне дороже. Например попытка задать другой mac адрес заняла около часа и увенчалось полным провалом. Потом начали тыкать остальные настройки, а там повылазило такое, что я понял, что нужно видеть своими глазами.

----------


## grremlin

> У меня другой провайдер, другая локалка. И это еще вопрос, позволяет ли тенет лезть в другую подсеть.


 Пытаясь настраивать свой микротик по первому разу, случайно заглянул в лог, после чего отрубил вообще ssh, потому как какое-то животное из Канады (судя по IP) настойчиво ломилось ко мне в гости

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Пытаясь настраивать свой микротик по первому разу, случайно заглянул в лог, после чего отрубил вообще ssh, потому как какое-то животное из Канады (судя по IP) настойчиво ломилось ко мне в гости


 У меня еще хуже, ломились боты и отваливалась флешка с микротиком. Winbox-ом зайти невозможно. Помогала только перезагрузка железа. Потом вычислил что это из-за перебора SSH и сделал допуск, только из своей подсети (10.1.1.0/24). А так же нашел неплохой мануал, где все этих ботов можно в черный список и в бан. Работает шикарно.

----------


## Madison

Здравствуйте! Может кто поможет! Почему при отключении света, а потом при его включение, маршрутизатор запускается всё мигает, IP TV работает, а в интернет не пускает! И мне приходиться выключить а потом включить маршрутизатор кнопкой питания на нём, после этой процедуры он запускает меня в интернет! У меня TP LINK 841N!

----------


## Dramteatr

> где все этих ботов можно в черный список и в бан. Работает шикарно.


    а я просто перенес сервис на порт с пятизначным  номером,
   теперь в логах чисто.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Здравствуйте! Может кто поможет! Почему при отключении света, а потом при его включение, маршрутизатор запускается всё мигает, IP TV работает, а в интернет не пускает! И мне приходиться выключить а потом включить маршрутизатор кнопкой питания на нём, после этой процедуры он запускает меня в интернет! У меня TP LINK 841N!


 
Ну для начала обзавестись ИБП. Очень часто после появления света у роутеров сбиваются настройки до заводских. Горят блоки питания у всех устройств и другие неприятности.

Что может быть :

1. Обновите прошивку до последней.
2. Блок питания при включении сходит с ума и выдает что то не то. Свичь запускается, а вот сама система нет.
3. Возможно для поднятия PPPOE нужно время, минуты две-три, и не будем забывать что у вас пропал свет и на оборудовании провайдера в это же время тоже может пропасть. А оборудование провайдера может загружаться до пяти минут. Хотя наличие IPTV говорит об обратном. В любом случае нужно после включения зайти на роутер и смотреть логи и диагностировать почему нет PPPOE или что другое.

----------


## Madison

> Ну для начала обзавестись ИБП. Очень часто после появления света у роутеров сбиваются настройки до заводских. Горят блоки питания у всех устройств и другие неприятности.
> 
> Что может быть :
> 
> 1. Обновите прошивку до последней.
> 2. Блок питания при включении сходит с ума и выдает что то не то. Свичь запускается, а вот сама система нет.
> 3. Возможно для поднятия PPPOE нужно время, минуты две-три, и не будем забывать что у вас пропал свет и на оборудовании провайдера в это же время тоже может пропасть. А оборудование провайдера может загружаться до пяти минут. Хотя наличие IPTV говорит об обратном. В любом случае нужно после включения зайти на роутер и смотреть логи и диагностировать почему нет PPPOE или что другое.


 Я почему то склоняюсь к тому, что не поставил в настройках для вторичного подключения (динамический ip), а стояло ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ! Буду ждать следующего отключения света! А там посмотрим! ИБП всё равно держит не долго, а бывает что отключают и на 10 часов! Чем он тогда мне поможет?

----------


## lockon1978

когда выключают свет нужно роутер отключить от сети потому что при включении света может быть все угодно в наших электросетях вплоть до 380 вольт, ИБП поможет так как там стоит защита от перепадов напряжения.

----------


## Madison

> когда выключают свет нужно роутер отключить от сети потому что при включении света может быть все угодно в наших электросетях вплоть до 380 вольт, ИБП поможет так как там стоит защита от перепадов напряжения.


 не всегда бываешь дома во время отключения! А я просто хочу узнать правильные настройки для маршрутизатора! TP LINK 841N! TENET!

----------


## TENET

> не всегда бываешь дома во время отключения! А я просто хочу узнать правильные настройки для маршрутизатора! *TP LINK 841N! TENET*!


  Посмотрите эту тему на нашем официальном форуме.

----------


## lockon1978

роутер надо отключать от сети когда нет дома как и всю бытовую технику конечно кроме холодильника

----------


## Dramteatr

ага, и двери заколачивать досками.

----------


## Madison

> ага, и двери заколачивать досками.


 Вот вот! И я не пойму, почему он ко мне со своим питанием прикопался, а я всего лишь попросил программной помощи!))))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот вот! И я не пойму, почему он ко мне со своим питанием прикопался, а я всего лишь попросил программной помощи!))))


 Так оказывается вы у нас специалист по коробочкам. Зачем же тогда просите помощи? Вам дали квалифицированный развернутый ответ, основываясь на личном опыте и знаниях. Для справки 99% технических проблем на стороне провайдера создают электрики. 99% проблем на стороне пользователя создают сами же пользователи. Потому что много думают. По вашему провайдеры начали ставить ИБП для чего? Нет, не для бесперебойной работы. А потому что в момент включения электричества идет скачек напряжения и другие штуки, которые вам объяснит любой энергетик. Ставят ИБП потому что они хоть как то защищают от сгорания и залипания блоков питания. И во вторую очередь для бесперебойной работы.

Ну раз вы у нас специалист, то вам дали ответ, лезьте в логи и разбирайтесь сами.

----------


## Madison

> Так оказывается вы у нас специалист по коробочкам. Зачем же тогда просите помощи? Вам дали квалифицированный развернутый ответ, основываясь на личном опыте и знаниях. Для справки 99% технических проблем на стороне провайдера создают электрики. 99% проблем на стороне пользователя создают сами же пользователи. Потому что много думают. По вашему провайдеры начали ставить ИБП для чего? Нет, не для бесперебойной работы. А потому что в момент включения электричества идет скачек напряжения и другие штуки, которые вам объяснит любой энергетик. Ставят ИБП потому что они хоть как то защищают от сгорания и залипания блоков питания. И во вторую очередь для бесперебойной работы.
> 
> Ну раз вы у нас специалист, то вам дали ответ, лезьте в логи и разбирайтесь сами.


 
Всем спасибо за помощь в настройках! "Очень помогли"! А с электричеством я и сам разберусь!))

----------


## vitar81

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, роутер Linksys Cisco WRT320N, провайдер Бриз, соединение PPPoE. 
Установил, настроил, интернет есть скорость 40м/с, а на сайт Бриза заходить не хочет, грузит постоянно, а потом пишет ошибка соединения, IP-192.168.0.1.
Подскажите пожалуйста, что нужно сделать, техподдержка не помогает???
Спасибо!

----------


## TwisteR1

нужен dual access pppoe (russian pppoe). но, скорее всего, модный линксис понятия не имеет "что оно такое".
решение проблемы: либо искать способ поднять dual access, либо ставить альтернативную прошивку (tomato, ddwrt, openwrt. кажись, еще какой-то самопал есть.)

----------


## muk

Добрый день.

Выбираю себе первый роутер, интересует стабильная работа и доступный мануал для чайника.
Надо что-бы был Wi-Fi и USB 2.0, для внешнего винта.
Провайдер  --  Соборка,  буду переходить на Киевстар.
Что посоветуете.

----------


## Tymoty

Для Саны есть у кого-нибудь настройки? Роутер любой. Спасибо.

----------


## stav

Здравствуйте Подскажите пожалуйста .Надо найти причину исчезновения скорости интернета через WI-FI . Роутер расположен на расстоянии 150 м .Работало все через жестяные банки (направленный сигнал).Все запоролено .уровень сигнала 50% при этом скорость была 7МБс .Сейчас пинг и отдача такая же как и была , а скорость 0,2-0,3 мбс. Рядом с роутером по WI-FI все нормально.

----------


## TwisteR1

может банка проржавела?  :smileflag:

----------


## Остап Ибрагимович

подскажите настройки rt-10e или дайте ссылку

----------


## Остап Ибрагимович

привет кто то поможет или как?

----------


## Tymoty

> привет кто то поможет или как?


 Судя по всему никто...

----------


## VAVAN

Роутер TP-Link TL-WR842ND. Хотелось бы его настроить. Провайдер Норма Плюс. На сайте Нормы информации по настройки роутеров нет. Можно уже паниковать?

----------


## Rediska88

Всем привет. Помогите настроить роутер D-link Dir-865L провайдер Бриз.

Дело в том что не видит даже банального vpn.briz.ua, приходиться указывать по ип но на сколько я знаю он постоянно меняется в зависимости от нагрузки(из-за чего отпадает часто инет).
Так понимаю дело в маршрутах. Так же не могу увидеть страницу статистики и help.briz.ua.
Кто подскажет правильные маршруты или как врубить чтобы роутер их воспринимал. До этого стоял Asus Rt-n10u в нем все маршруты прописывались автоматически.

----------


## grremlin

> Всем привет. Помогите настроить роутер D-link Dir-865L провайдер Бриз.
> 
> Дело в том что не видит даже банального vpn.briz.ua, приходиться указывать по ип но на сколько я знаю он постоянно меняется в зависимости от нагрузки(из-за чего отпадает часто инет).
> Так понимаю дело в маршрутах. Так же не могу увидеть страницу статистики и help.briz.ua.
> Кто подскажет правильные маршруты или как врубить чтобы роутер их воспринимал. До этого стоял Asus Rt-n10u в нем все маршруты прописывались автоматически.


 Бриз давно уже насаждает PPPOE, возможно, это самое простое решение Вашей проблемы

----------


## Rediska88

> Бриз давно уже насаждает PPPOE, возможно, это самое простое решение Вашей проблемы


  Ppoe смог подключить но вот на внутренние сетевые ресурсы попасть не могу. Ни в статистику ни куда либо еще))

----------


## Lana.L

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем отличаются роутеры: Linksys E1200-EE и	Linksys E1200-RME?

----------


## shmargen

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем отличаются роутеры: Linksys E1200-EE и	Linksys E1200-RME?


 напишите в гугле что такое Factory remanufactured
ответ на поверхности
там же спросите что такое Refurbished  
тоже полезное знание

RME (Remanufactured) EE версии

----------


## grremlin

> Ppoe смог подключить но вот на внутренние сетевые ресурсы попасть не могу. Ни в статистику ни куда либо еще))


 Нужен режим Dual access, он же русский PPOE  :smileflag:

----------


## Lana.L

Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## cardon

> Нужен режим Dual access, он же русский PPOE


  Где же я его возьму)) Пока альтернативных прошивок для этого роутера не придумали. И по ssh походу по умолчанию на него не попасть чтобы ручками все сделать.
На самом деле странно. Делаю Factory Reset получается подрубиться по PPoe и VPN. Ставлю к примеру Multicast streaming Enabled ip4 в положение Enabled пропадает соединение где состояние сети пишет Busy.
Причем потом снимаешь эту галочку и положение не меняется. Получается смешная ситуация подключиться к интернету можно только полного сброса и никакие настройки потом не трогать и не дай бог оно само вырубиться.
У кого есть идеи как бороться?

----------


## denisodessa

Еще у кого-то пропадает связь на Бриз PPPOE подключении? 
Ранее стояло PPTP подключение, но после изменения настроек (по инструкции Бриза) стал пропадать интернет несколько раз в день. *Роутер Tp-link Tl-WR741ND*

----------


## AndreiF

> Еще у кого-то пропадает связь на Бриз PPPOE подключении? 
> Ранее стояло PPTP подключение, но после изменения настроек (по инструкции Бриза) стал пропадать интернет несколько раз в день. *Роутер Tp-link Tl-WR741ND*


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=33229&page=439

----------


## Dramteatr

> У кого есть идеи как бороться?


 продать, купить микротик и забыть что такое роутер.
он просто работает. везде и всегда.

----------


## alexwar

На Черном море как раз проблема с MikroTik 751U, PPoE держит зубами , но отваливаются DNS сервера...пока разбранится в чем проблема не смог, админы провайдера говорят одно и тоже

----------


## TwisteR1

а если руками прописать? или гуглевский?

----------


## Acidr

8.8.8.8 всегда работает безотказно)

----------


## Dramteatr

OpenDNS еще и дрянь фильтрует

----------


## VAVAN

> Роутер TP-Link TL-WR842ND. Хотелось бы его настроить. Провайдер Норма Плюс. На сайте Нормы информации по настройки роутеров нет. Можно уже паниковать?


 Шо? Никто не знает?

----------


## Acidr

> Шо? Никто не знает?


 Вот человек тоже спрашивал - ему ответили https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=54582&p=19577064&viewfull=1#post19577064. Роутер там немного другой, но идея та-же.
Всё что касается настройки Вашего роутера Вы найдёте тут http://www.tp-link.ua/resources/document/TL-WR842ND_V2_User_Guide.pdf

----------


## TwisteR1

нужна помощь... сразу предупреждаю, что я мало чего понимаю в openwrt и чуть больше в сетях в целом...  :smileflag: 
в общем, схема такая:
провайдер->mikrotik rb951g->wr1043nd+openwrt 12.09. 
в wan-порт 1043 воткнут шнур от микротика, поднят dhcp-клиент.
на 1043 установил опенврт, поднял udpxy и xupnpd. сделано это это для того, чтоб на телевизор филипс транслировать iptv через dlna (смарт_тв в филипсах "для галочки"). все это работает, но...

во-первых, я отключил у wr1043nd службу firewall. из-за этого, роутер 1043 перестал раздавать интернет. т.е. сам он интернетом пользуется, а вот если к нему кого-то подключить, то клиенту он уже не даст. тот же dlna работает без проблем. можно, конечно, обратно включить файрволл и настроить пару правил для udpxy, но нафига мне тот файрволл, если у меня на микротике настроен уже... хотелось бы его отключить и даже удалить...

второй момент. как сделать так, чтобы 1043 вещал своим dlna через микротик? т.е. я не хочу подключать телевизор к 1043, а хочу его (1043) использовать только для заворачивания udpxy в xupnpd, а уже переработанный трафик пускай забирают клиенты подключенные к микротику...

буду очень благодарен за помощь и советы!

----------


## TwisteR1

в общем, сел, почесал репу и "решил гору обойти"... заставил xupnpd вещать в сторону wan-порта. теперь все дружно сидят в сети микротика, а старичок 1043 прикидывается dlna-сервером.
чисто теоретически, когда-то мне может понадобиться чистый udpxy, но это "вилами по воде" еще. буду решать проблемы по мере их поступления...  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вложение 7174497
> мое ноухау, микротику припарка в виде udpxy


 
Зачем? В mikrotik есть IGMP Proxy.

----------


## TwisteR1

только вчера настраивал udpxy. надо было заставить медиаплеер на андроиде крутить айпитиви. бризовское айпитиви в чистом виде через udp эта фиговина заглатывать отказывалась.

----------


## TwisteR1

кстати, по-поводу udpxy и микротика. настроил udpxy на трансляцию обратно в микротик.
клиенты микротика получают уже обработанное айпитиви. но при подключении через wi-fi, оно "тормозит". при подключении по кабелю - отлично.
з.ы. прошло пять минут и перестало сыпать...

----------


## Dramteatr

> Зачем? В mikrotik есть IGMP Proxy.


 udpxy - серверное приложение (daemon) для передачи данных из сетевого потока мультикаст канала (вещаемого по UDP) в *HTTP соединение запрашивающего клиента.*
уникаст по тср позволяет нормально смотреть тв и по вай-фай, и по корпоративным сетям.
 мое тв смотрят родственники через ВПН.
да и я на работе иногда...

----------


## Dramteatr

> кстати, по-поводу udpxy и микротика. настроил udpxy на трансляцию обратно в микротик.
> клиенты микротика получают уже обработанное айпитиви. но при подключении через wi-fi, оно "тормозит". при подключении по кабелю - отлично.
> з.ы. прошло пять минут и перестало сыпать...


 зачем усложнять сущности?
что значит "обратно" в микротик? зачем?
вещающий лан-интерфейс udpxy  и так находится в локальной сети.
оно должно работать независимо от микротика, в этом вся прелесть....

----------


## TwisteR1

Ну так я ж спрашивал как лучше сделать. Все молчали. Вот я и сделал как умел  :smileflag: 
Схема такая: 
1043 занимается только мультикастом и длна. Все клиенты на микротике. Надо чтоб клиенты микротика могли подключаться к udpxy и xupnpd 1043. 
Сейчас у меня udpxy и xupnpd просто транслируют данные в wan порт и таким образом все работает...

----------


## kekc20

Добрый вечер у меня ролтер dlink dir 655 провайдер БРИЗ работает на протоколе PPTP но открылся новый протокол PPPOE как настроить ролтер на данный протокол.

----------


## Acidr

> Добрый вечер у меня ролтер dlink dir 655 провайдер БРИЗ работает на протоколе PPTP но открылся новый протокол PPPOE как настроить ролтер на данный протокол.


 Точно так-же как и пптп - логин и пароль. Узнайте у техподдержки бриза.

----------


## vi44a

Добрый вечер! Может кто то не дорого поможет настроить роутер тп линк (а то мой беременный мозг, ни смотря на инструкции в теме отказывается соображать, вроде все настроила, а пишет сеть без доступа к интернету) Район Таирово.

----------


## rupreht

Привет.

Для автоматического подключения к сети в свойствах выставлено такое:



Разумеется, при включении ПК, меня подключает к сети автоматом, без этих ПКМ в трее по значкам, очень удобно, давно, да и привык, знаете-ли.

Поставил себе ASUS RT-N15U RT-N15U, все хорошо, подключает так-же - автоматом, но теперь, время от времени вылазит это:

 

а через время и это



Так-же, при включении ПК, висит процесс dllhost.exe, с этими _повторить, переключится_, приходится убивать дерево процесса через тэск манагер.

Существует ли возможность безболезненного подключения автоматом, чтобы не выносило мозг?
И ну да, Tenet.

----------


## Acidr

> Привет.
> 
> Для автоматического подключения к сети в свойствах выставлено такое:
> 
> 
> 
> Разумеется, при включении ПК, меня подключает к сети автоматом, без этих ПКМ в трее по значкам, очень удобно, давно, да и привык, знаете-ли.
> 
> Поставил себе ASUS RT-N15U RT-N15U, все хорошо, подключает так-же - автоматом, но теперь, время от времени вылазит это:
> ...


 Нужно удалить пппое соединение на компьютере и он будет получать всё с роутера по дхцп. Сейчас же подключается роутер и комп тоже ломится к уже установленному соединению, из за этого и 651 ошибка.

----------


## rupreht

> Нужно удалить пппое соединение на компьютере и он будет получать всё с роутера по дхцп. Сейчас же подключается роутер и комп тоже ломится к уже установленному соединению, из за этого и 651 ошибка.


  автоматически подключатся будет?

----------


## rupreht

*АлександрАнатоль*
MAC адрес тенета нужно скинуть, тогда единый будет для компа и роутера
Вот тут

----------


## SergSSS

> автоматически подключатся будет?


 Подключаться будет. 
И удалять не обязательно, можно поставить точку на "никогда не использовать коммутируемые подключения"

----------


## rupreht

> можно поставить точку на "никогда не использовать коммутируемые подключения"


  Точно, сработало, спасибо

----------


## rupreht

Че-то ПК стал уходить в гибернацию после этой процедуры.

----------


## TENET

*rupreht*, на официальном форуме TENET есть отдельный раздел по настройке роутеров. Если Ваш вопрос еще актуален, найдите там соответствующую ветку и задайте его.

*АлександрАнатоль*, вопрос с MAC-адресом уже решен?

----------


## rupreht

> *rupreht*, на официальном форуме TENET есть отдельный раздел по настройке роутеров. Если Ваш вопрос еще актуален, найдите там соответствующую ветку и задайте его.


 Нет, спасибо, уже все хорошо. Теперь подумываю о изменении пассивного охлаждения маршрутизатора  :smileflag:

----------


## Холодильщик

Может не по теме, короче мой IP некоторым форумам не нравится, почему не знаю, Черное море не меняет  Ip.
Можно ли без особых плясок, поменять его?

----------


## shmargen

> Может не по теме, короче мой IP некоторым форумам не нравится, почему не знаю, Черное море не меняет  Ip.
> Можно ли без особых плясок, поменять его?


  когда ты укажешь свой IP здесь                http://2ip.ru/spam/
ты сильно удивишься  строками LISTED LISTED LISTED красным цветом .,......... во всех спам базах
и никто не собирается их "отбелять" 
а потом следующий IP что дадут так же и тоже самое увидишь 



> Можно ли без особых плясок, поменять его?


 быстрее провайдера

----------


## rupreht

ПК стоит в дальней комнате, к нему, соответственно тянется кабель через всю квартиру вдоль стенки от входной двери.
Маршрутизатор стоит пока возле ПК, т.к. патч-корд, что шел в комплекте - короткий.
В плане поставить роутер в коридоре, это будет примерно середина квартиры, или около того.

Так вот, достаточно ли будет обжать RJ45 коннекторами большую часть витой пары, что тянется по квартире, чтобы значит от маршрутизатора к ПК, что в дальней комнате, или ну его и купить какой нибудь патч-корд cat 5 Gigabit Ethernet метров на 20?

----------


## Dramteatr

достаточно обжать

----------


## TwisteR1

> когда ты укажешь свой IP здесь                http://2ip.ru/spam/
> ты сильно удивишься  строками LISTED LISTED LISTED красным цветом .,......... во всех спам базах
> и никто не собирается их "отбелять"


 а я удивился, когда мой айпишник только в базе спамхауса засветился  :smileflag:

----------


## rupreht

> достаточно обжать


 И даже если под FTP юзать буду?

----------


## SergSSS

> Может не по теме, короче мой IP некоторым форумам не нравится, почему не знаю, Черное море не меняет  Ip.
> Можно ли без особых плясок, поменять его?


 Без плясок, но с задержкой загрузки (особенно старт браузера) поставь анонимный Tor браузер и заходи туда где не получается. Иногда автоматическая переадресация (когда логинишься) не работает, нужно нажать вручную на странице.

----------


## Dramteatr

щас навалом бесплатных ВПН-серверов

----------


## wishmaster2008

Здравствуйте,подскажите настройки роутера TP-Link для провайдера Vega,так как по телефону не удаётся выяснить с оператором.Основная проблема в том,
что после старта  загрузки с какого-нибудь торрент трекера  через 3-5 минут скорость загрузки падает до нуля и через некоторое время отрубается интернет соединение.Пишет подключено ,но ограниченно. Помогает только выключение - включение питания роутера,но недолго. Перепробовал множество способов как с перепрошивкой и сбросом настроек роутера так и с настройками различных торрент клиентов.Ничего не помогло.

----------


## grremlin

> Здравствуйте,подскажите настройки роутера TP-Link для провайдера Vega,так как по телефону не удаётся выяснить с оператором.Основная проблема в том,
> что после старта загрузки с какого-нибудь торрент трекера через 3-5 минут скорость загрузки падает до нуля и через некоторое время отрубается интернет соединение.Пишет подключено ,но ограниченно. Помогает только выключение - включение питания роутера,но недолго. Перепробовал множество способов как с перепрошивкой и сбросом настроек роутера так и с настройками различных торрент клиентов.Ничего не помогло.


 Оператор с вероятностью процентов 90 ни при чем, это беда самого роутера. Я уже писал раньше о успешном лечении этой болезни при помощи замены электролитов

----------


## wishmaster2008

можно уточнить где эта статья?

----------


## grremlin

> можно уточнить где эта статья?


 А гугль ее знает  :smileflag:  я в собственном тплинке своими руками менял, что вернуло ему молодость. Там работы на полчаса

----------


## wishmaster2008

Спасибо ,достаточно информативно

----------


## Аннамалия

Здравствуйте :smileflag: А тут есть знатоки, которые могут помочь с подключением роутера TP-link wr740N (тенет) и айпитиви еще есть.
За отдельную плату, естессно :smileflag:

----------


## TENET

Здравствуйте!



> ЗдравствуйтеА тут есть знатоки, которые могут помочь с подключением роутера TP-link wr740N (тенет) и айпитиви еще есть.


 Посмотрите на нашем форуме тему по данной модели.

----------


## xChex

роуэтер Asus RT-N10E
провайдер Чёрное море !! заранее спасибо

----------


## Ragim Namazov

Всем привет!!

Ребята, кто-нибудь поможет устоновить и настроить роутер TP-LINK TL-WR74ON на провайдере Бриз?

----------


## TwisteR1

на сайте бриза в разделе помощи есть настройки для тп-линка
http://help.briz.ua/?page=tl-wr740n

----------


## TENET

> пока не решен, клонирование мака карты не помогает, роутер не коннектится
> Дал знакомому на Сегедской роутер, у него все завелось после клона мак адреса (со своим паролем и логином конечно)


 То есть, после клонирования MAC-адреса сетевой карты компьютера на роутер и его дальнейшего подключения Вы не можете подключиться к Интернету?

----------


## TENET

*Иришка*, при корректной настройке все должно работать. Попробуйте обратиться за помощью на официальный форум TENET или принесите роутер к нам для настройки. Стоимость такой услуги - 60 грн.

----------


## Иришка

спасибо за "помощь", разобралась без вас

----------


## listonosha

Помогите настроить роутер tp link 940n  провайдер Чёрное море..

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

> То есть, после клонирования MAC-адреса сетевой карты компьютера на роутер и его дальнейшего подключения Вы не можете подключиться к Интернету?


 да, не могу
шлюз Интернета появляется, ip-маршрутизация есть

----------


## odesoftami

как насчет настроек для АРС ?

----------


## Kleichstrom

Ребята подскажите кому приходилось устанавливать обновления для этого девайса. Ни вручную ни в авто не получилось залить последнее официальное обновление за 22 марта текущего года. Как бы процесс обновления инциализируется, но затем просто моргает его подсветка и девайс зависает. Ждал минут 20, затем просто power recycle. Может нужно ждать подольше?

ЗЫ: намучились с настройками под ICN.
ТЕНЕТ вообще отказался его настраивать. Изначально роутер не открывал многие странички, особенно социальные сети и ОФ даже. Прописывали DNS - не помогало. Затем сняли чекбоксы на фильтрах. После этого открывает все что до этого не получалось.
Dual access так и не удалось поднять.

----------


## Dramteatr

да, это циска такая циска  :smileflag:

----------


## Phen

> да, это циска такая циска


 А что не так с цисками?
P.s. Тем более это линксис. Чуть более, чем убогое подразделение с хоум железками, которое уже продали белкину.

----------


## Dramteatr

> А что не так с цисками?


  soho - циски всегда вызывали слезы умиления...
но операторские железки внушают уважение.

----------


## Phen

> soho - циски всегда вызывали слезы умиления...
> но операторские железки внушают уважение.


 Ну дык поэтому они и выпускались под брендом дочерней компании linksys.

----------


## Dramteatr

> Ну дык поэтому они и выпускались под брандом дочерней компании linksys.


    не все 
   вот хреновая железка "чиста циска"
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps9929/index.html

----------


## Rezpect

Подскажите, есть ли где-то FAQ по подключению роутеров провайдеров "Вега"

----------


## Celica2000

кто скажет какой самый нормальный роутер цена-качество, который на бризе iptv потянет

----------


## TwisteR1

wr1043nd или wr941nd

все актуальные тп-линки отлично на бризе работают. даже самые простые, из 700й серии

----------


## alexx25811

tp link tl wr841n помогите настроить 
не видит ip адресса и маску подсети в полях постояно стоят 0.0.0.0 в чем проблема? провайдер тенет!

----------


## Acidr

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые.
Подскажите пожалуйста, какие могут быть особенности при настройке роутера МикроТик 951 на переключение на резервный канал 3ж? Ван триолановское волокно, юсб интнртелеком.
Спасибо.

----------


## TwisteR1

на всяк случай. есть отдельная тема по микротикам. ну и на хоботе легко найти  :smileflag:

----------


## Respectable

Давным давно намаялся с подключением роутера и его перепрошивкой под Тенет. Сейчас возникла необходимость подключить его к "сане+".
Подскажите, пожалуйста, мануал для подключения к ним и надо ли будет заново страдать перепрошивкой???

----------


## SergSSS

> Давным давно намаялся с подключением роутера и его перепрошивкой под Тенет. Сейчас возникла необходимость подключить его к "сане+".
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, мануал для подключения к ним и надо ли будет заново страдать перепрошивкой???


 Сбросьте роутер в заводские настройки, впишите мас привязанный к провайдеру, если не знаете мас, то звоните саппорт саны, говорите им свой адрес, на кого договор и логин с паролем, тогда они привяжут вам новый мас какой скажете или какой они увидят. Раньше было проще, позвонил, передернул кабель, они увидели, что у вас есть физический доступ к кабелю и сменяли мас, а сейчас то ли Техподдержка ослабла, толи политика компании изменилась, чтоб почаще к ним обращались(

----------


## odesoftami

Ну наконецто я разобрался с *IPTV которое есть у АРС.*.. Долго мне никто на форуме не мог ответить АРС это Единая мультимедийная сеть или нет.... Оказалось что - да!!! (со слов тех поддержки - они туда входят!) Пользовавшис раньше Сана+ у меня было IPTV... вот я и решил поднять вопрос об его настройке.... 

По непонятным причинам АРС  банит сайт одесса.тв (англ. буквами ) пинга нет... и в ответ тишина... - на вопрос почему не работает этот сайт техподдержка морозятся...  и говорят у них все работает... значит у вас оборудование такое...  

Как оказалось :  тесты с 2х роутеров Asus 520g и TPLink 1043nd а так же 3х ноутбуков  не привели к положительному результату... сайт не работает!!! и плейлист + плеер который я ранее качал там скачать не имелось возможности...  Далее по звонку в тех поддержку и просьбу разбанить все же сайт... мне ответили что для подключения IPtv надо зплатить 20 гришек... но я решил вопрос по другому)))

Выкачал я этот лист *M3U* через Киевстаровский инет....  плеер нашел дето в сети...  и подкинул его в *IPTvplayer*.... 

так что* абоненты АРС, кто желает смотреть IPTV лист выкладываю M3U на дропбокс!* 
( https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/63597338/IPTV/IpTvPlayer.m3u )

----------


## `KG`

Гуру не подскажите работает Вега адсл через асус rt n12.  После модема поставлю роутер он будет работать?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner

----------


## Дим Димыч1

Добрый вечер! Мужики помогите такая беда через роутер подключено два стационарных ПК и планшет вай фай!!! Все отлично работало на обоих компьютерах переустановил виндовс все работало а сегодня пропал интернет на одном компьютере!!! Что случилось и что можно сделать? Подскажите!!!
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## TwisteR1

а если сетевой кабель от компа воткнуть в соседнюю дырку роутера, тоже не работает?

----------


## Дим Димыч1

переставлял во все реакции никакой!!!

----------


## Dramteatr

RoS обновился до 6.7

----------


## TwisteR1

*Дим Димыч1*, вариантов уйма... вообще, если роутер через все дырки дает интернет одному компу, то проблема явно в другом компе. софт или железо глючат - хз, надо смотреть...
для начала, проверь есть ли вообще в диспетчере устройств сетевая карта и правильные ли у нее дрова.
потом помотри горят ли лампочки на роутере и сетевухе при включенном сетевом кабеле. на сетевой карте, обычно, светодиоды слева-справа от "дырки" под кабель.

*Dramteatr*, так она ж уже давненько вышла. я иногда проверяю машинально, но уже даже не читаю чего там нового появилось. последнее, что интересное на глаза попалось - возможность работы с телефоном через usb как с обычным модемом... но так и не дошли руки проверить...

теперь вопрос. может и мимо темы, но ничего более походящего не нашел...
кто-то устанавливал на ubiquiti bullet (или что похожее) прошивку openwrt? как оно работает и есть ли смысл? а то что-т ничего вообще найти не могу, только вики с хав-ту нашел. хотелось бы реальных отзывов почитать...

----------


## Тим59

доброго времени суток!))
подскажите пожалуйста кто имел дело с   TP-LINK TL-WR841N провайдер БРИЗ! будь он не ладен!!! 
при подключении интернет кабеля в роутер,а из роутера (метровый кабель) в ПК. интернет переподключается. выкидывает ошибки снова переподключается.... 
вай фай! собственно ради чего я и купил эту пластмассовую железяку,не раздается! телефон видит название сети запрашивает пароль пароль принимает. а интернета фиг!(   я уже и в винде ковырялся windows 7 короче сил мох нет и психики теперь тоже!!! если кто сталкивался с подобным скажите в чем тут прикол. а то ТП Бриз особого внимания не проявляет -" на нашем сайте есть пошаговая настройка на ваш роутер...." ммгг. как же. я уже не знаю это роутер такой или провайдер. хочет что бы их сотрудники заработали денежек! )) 25 грн. взял за сверление одной гипсокартонной стены. я бы им бесплатно наделал дырок в хатах если бы у меня на то время дрель была!)
так что то я отклонился!)  
1)TP-LINK TL-WR841N
2)Бриз
3) виндовс 7
4)не вай фая,сбои при подключении провода бриз через роутер.
.спасибо тому кто поможет!)))

----------


## TwisteR1

ты случаем не пытаешься в винде подключиться к БРИЗу? то окошко, которое выпрыгивало, пока роутера не было, сейчас уже не выпрыгивает?  :smileflag:  прога называется briz_pppoe. она не нужна.

на сайте БРИЗа отличная инструкция. 941й тырлинк смогла подключить 13-летняя девочка. еще и прошивку сама обновила на последнюю. так что либо роутер кривой, либо руки. лично я, склоняюсь ко второму варианту.  :smileflag:

----------


## Тим59

ура!!) я понял что подключение "Бриз" (скаченный ярлык) не подходит! нужно в ручную настраивать в винде в сетевых подключениях. естественно что на странице  бриз хелп, этого нет)) а зачем?))))

----------


## Vintyara

Народ, а кто знает, как настроить зиксель кинетик под pppoe на бризе?



Собственно все поля интересуют -

- ставить ли галку "отключить ip адрес"
- имя сервиса
- имя конценратора
- метод проверки подлинности
и может что0то еще

----------


## Dramteatr

к чему приводят заводские пароли на рутерах
http://habrahabr.ru/post/209486/

----------


## fantastischden

День добрый. нужна настройка IP-TV на компе, на тв все работает. *(пров ТЕНЕТ)
есть-ли кто-то кто мог это сделать? Живу на Прохоровской, не безвозмездно.
Денис 0638583857

----------


## shmargen

> День добрый. нужна настройка IP-TV на компе, на тв все работает. *(пров ТЕНЕТ)
> есть-ли кто-то кто мог это сделать? Живу на Прохоровской, не безвозмездно.
> Денис 0638583857


 http://forum.tenet.ua/showthread.php?t=2149

----------


## fantastischden

Жил на Таирово там был сохо нет , никаких проблем, ни с АЙПИ ТВ, ни с видеоархивом.
А для Тенета необходима квалифицированная настройка, и реестра, куча разных параметров. 
Политика ТЕНЕТА, это мое мнение, усложнить и запутать ситуацию.
Услуги предоставляют. а простой пользователь ими просто не может воспользоваться.

----------


## TENET

*fantastischden*, настройки наиболее популярных моделей есть на нашем форуме. Поэтому при достаточном количестве знаний роутер можно настроить самостоятельно. Также можете сообщить номер своего Договора - для дополнительной проверки.

----------


## Leonsiood

Кто знает где есть FAQ по подключению роутеров провайдеров "Вега"

----------


## Pippo78

*Leonsiood* попробуй посмотреть здесь  http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_subscriber/instructions

----------


## Vovbla

Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить роутер tp-link-wr841n под провайдер БРИЗ.

----------


## IriwkaW

Извините,что немного не по теме,но не подскажете,где можно отремонтировать роутер? Чинят ли их вообще,или лучше сразу новый купить? Роутер Д-линк,проработал 3 года исправно,а теперь даже не влючается.Подозреваю,что из-за перепада в сети могла что-то перегореть Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Acidr

> Извините,что немного не по теме,но не подскажете,где можно отремонтировать роутер? Чинят ли их вообще,или лучше сразу новый купить? Роутер Д-линк,проработал 3 года исправно,а теперь даже не влючается.Подозреваю,что из-за перепада в сети могла что-то перегореть Заранее спасибо!!!!


 Вполне возможно, что это проблема блока питания. Это не сложно, на базаре гривен 30, может 50.
А если всё-же проблема именно роутера, то я думаю, ремонт выйдет дороже стоимости нового.

----------


## Perevozchick

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить встроенный модуль T*P-Link TL-WN551G* нужны драйвера (. Я могу его использовать как wi-fi раздатчик интернета по своей квартире от стационарного компа?, если да скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на мат. часть.\
Провайдер "соха".

----------


## shmargen

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить встроенный модуль T*P-Link TL-WN551G* нужны драйвера (. Я могу его использовать как wi-fi раздатчик интернета по своей квартире от стационарного компа?, если да скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на мат. часть.\
> Провайдер "соха".


 этого мало?
обзор с тестированием
роутеры за 70грн на форуме

----------


## Кнопка

Провайдер ТЕНЕТ. Настольный ПК- инет нормально. Роутер включен.Другие Таблеты и девайсы подключаются нормально. 
А Мой ноут! определил сеть, ввел пароль, он подключился, антена зашкаливает, НО ИНЕТА НЕТ!!! Внизу только два синих экрана, а шарика инета нет!   Подскажите что-то !?

----------


## Яхта Абрамовича

Подскажите кто знает, у меня модем МТС коннект, не получаеться совсем настроить, какие-то драйвера нужны, что делать? Или комп вообще его не видит! Ооочень срочно!

----------


## rastomanchik

мудренный провайдер сана.
убил два дня и попробовал два роутера.
ни один из них (dir 300A D1 и dir 300B) не настроился.
Выбрал динамическое подключение, вбил ручные днс-ы (пробовал и автоматические).
Оба роутера интернет принимают, получают айпи провайдера. но ни один из них не пропускает интернет ни на компьютер, ни на вайфай. Причем пинг с веб оболочки тоже терпит крах.
Техподдержка говорит, что никаких тонких настроек не требуется. 
Пробовал настроить через статический айпи указав принятый айпи, маску и шлюз , но выскакивает ошибка мол айпи и шлюз не принадлежат одной подсети (но ведь именно эти данные принял роутер от провайдера).
Вопрос. Все так сложно? Видимо ваши мастера хорошо на этом зарабатывают настраивая роутеры?
Интернет должен запускаться с полпинка даже через мастер настроек в веб интерфейсе у уважающего себя провайдера. 
Добавлю. на обеих роутерах установлена последняя прошивка с оф. сайта dlink.

----------


## rastomanchik

настроил все-таки. 
правда через статический айпи. 
проблемы все-таки у провайдера. 
роутер при динамическом айпи ставит маску подсети 255.255.255.0 , а реально я получил айпи 10.36.1.хх и шлюз 10.36.0.1 что не соответствует правилу маски. 
в статическом подключении ввел маску 255.255.0.0 и полученый айпи со шлюзом и,  о чудо,  появился интернет. 
правда теперь придется перебивать айпи при каждом рестарте сервера саны. 
ну хоть так...

----------


## Одесский ниндзя

ребята может кто поможет: провайдер Матрица. пытаюсь настроить роутер Asus WL-520GC, ничего не получается...

----------


## eva80

подскажите : настроили роутер - ноут ловит инет, все гуд, а стационарный комп теперь не подключается к инету, выдает ошибку 869

----------


## SergSSS

> подскажите : настроили роутер - ноут ловит инет, все гуд, а стационарный комп теперь не подключается к инету, выдает ошибку 869


 Напишите хоть кто ваш провайдер.

----------


## topsecrets

Ребята, помогите лузеру настроить роутере TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND под провайдера "Сана". Искал в нете инструкцию но так ниче и не нашел... Пытался сам подключить и в настройках wan выбрал "динамический ip" и клонировал мас но после заработал только скайп остальные интернет приложения не работают и странички не открываются... что не так я делаю?

----------


## fh12380

Прошу помощи в настройке Zyxel Keenetic ultra в Soho.Net

----------


## Абрамович29

Помогите пожалуйста с  TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND к Бризу!

----------


## epifanus

> Помогите пожалуйста с  TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND к Бризу!


  Вы здесь были: http://192.168.1.14/wr1043nd.html? Там, господин *~aTL[A]nT1s~*, написал и выложил хэлп по настройкам роутеров (в частности TL-WR1043ND) для Бриз'а.

----------


## Yuriy84

Добрый день!У меня такая проблема-провайдер Вега ,ADSL  modem ASUS к нему подключён WI-FI router DIR 300 WI-FI настроил  и модем тоже-интернет раздаётся по помещению через WI-FI,к DIR 300 подключён через LAN кабель видеорегистратор KGuard у него свой IP.Проблема в том, что в данном помещении я могу на  любом компе через WI-FI и программу Netviewer просматривать видео  со всех камер ,а вот дома не получается!как правильно  настроить роутер и видеорегистратор?

----------


## cardon

Добрый день уважаемые. Подключен к провайдеру Briz.

Приобрел Asus AC66U.
Прошился на TomatoUSB.

Удалось поднять pptp но локалка не пашет.
При попытке поднять pppoe ничего не происходит. Т.к. походу не ловит локаль и через неё так понимаю должно подрубится к pppoe.

При подключении pptp видим такую картину.

Destination	Gateway / Next Hop	Subnet Mask	Metric	Interface
192.168.1.1	172.17.72.1	255.255.255.255	0	vlan2 (MAN)
172.17.72.1	*	255.255.255.255	0	vlan2 (MAN)
192.168.1.128	172.17.72.1	255.255.255.255	1	vlan2 (MAN)
192.168.1.11	172.17.72.1	255.255.255.255	0	vlan2 (MAN)
213.231.38.63	*	255.255.255.255	0	ppp0 (WAN)
172.17.72.0	*	255.255.255.0	0	vlan2 (MAN)
192.168.0.0	*	255.255.255.0	0	br0 (LAN)
127.0.0.0	*	255.0.0.0	0	lo
default	213.231.0.21	0.0.0.0	0	ppp0 (WAN)
default	172.17.72.1	0.0.0.0	1	vlan2 (MAN)

Подскажите как настроить данный роутер под работу в бриз? Чтобы пахали и внутренние ресурсы в том числе IPTV.
P.S. Если кто знает маршруты тож скиньте навсякий)

----------


## Галина галочка

и мне  плиз посоветуйте   как  юзеру  подключена  к  Тенету  5  лет   последних  два  года  начала   пропадать  нет   после  перезагрузки  появляется  соединение.  несколько  раз  обращалась  в  отдел  по  техническим  вопросам  что  то  пытались  делать  изменений  никаких последняя  ихняя  версия  что  проблемы  со  светом  и  сеть    пропадает из за  этого  .последний  раз  звонила  мне  так  и  сказали  заявку  вашу примем  но  даже  не ждите  никто  ничего делать  не  будет(((((((  как  же  быть  когда  инет  пропадает  по  5  раз  в  час  как  то  не  правильно.

----------


## TENET

*Галина галочка*, номер своего Лицевого Счета назовите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Галина галочка

> *Галина галочка*, номер своего Лицевого Счета назовите, пожалуйста.


 да  пожалуйста 68732

----------


## TENET

> да  пожалуйста 68732


 Спасибо за информацию. Мы обеспечили бесперебойным питанием оборудование по Вашему адресу.

----------


## Галина галочка

> Спасибо за информацию. Мы обеспечили бесперебойным питанием оборудование по Вашему адресу.


 Большое  вам  человеческое  спасибо.

----------


## TENET

> Большое  вам  человеческое  спасибо.


 Всегда рады помочь.

----------


## TwisteR1

у меня не совсенм одесский провайдер, но может кто что посоветует. дофига людей будут благодарны  :smileflag: 
в общем, "есть" судовой интернет...
на "мосту" стоит sisco 2960 series poe-24. к нему подключены два линксиски (linksys e2500), три компьютера на мосту и компьютеры в офисах Капитана и стармеха.
на компах, которые подключены к сиске, все нормально работает.
а вот у клиентов, которые сидят через линксиски, постоянно пропадает интернет (сеть работает. падает только инет). но пропадает он у конкретных клиентов, а не у самого роутера: часто бывает, что на ноуте интернет пропал, а на телефоне - работает. 
очень часто интернет пропадает во-время пользования скайпом. причем, именно из-за скайпа: если никому не звонить, работает нормально, а только начал разговор, и инет уже пропал. появляется сам через пару минут. но повторный звонок часто опять его (интернет) убивает...  перезагрузка роутера ничего не дает. при этом, скайп с телефона работает намного лучше и никак не влияет на наличие/отсутствие интернета.
такая фигня случается как днем, так и ночью. днем, естественно, заметно чаще. но ночью компьютерами пользуется два человека (вахтенный помощник и вахтенный механик), да и то не всегда. 
люди, которые на судне уже не первый контракт, говорят, что раньше такого не было. якобы, появилось после драйдока. но в драйдоке никто из айтишников не приезжал... могли, конечно, и удаленно что-т поменять, но нафига оно им надо, если никто не жаловался - хз...
я, если честно, вообще не могу понять в чем проблема. если ограничения настроены на сиске, то тогда, как мне кажется, должны страдать подключенные  к нему роутеры и, следовательно, *все* клиенты, висящие за этими роутерами. нет? да и почему скайп так влияет на наличие интернета? нам, блин, бесплатный телефон когда отключали, оправдывались тем, что у нас скайп есть... к тому же, если это специально делали, то как-то очень криво. я бы понял, если бы burst настроили, например. а тут тока включил, а интернет уже отсутствует...
на глюки роутеров тоже как-то не похоже. ладно бы один глючил, а так сразу два и одинаково... к тому же, перезагрузка не помогает... настроек в роутерах практически нет. только основное. ту фигню, которая должна улучшить качество айпи-телефонии, я и отключал, и включал - ноль на массу.
кстати, пробовал пинговать сиску во время пропадания интернета: иногда пингуется, иногда - нет... 
з.ы. если что, настройки сиски не спрашивайте - понятия не имею даже как их посмотреть  :smileflag:  да и пароль там, скорее всего, отличается от админ:админ  :smileflag: 

если кто хотя бы расскажет в чем проблема, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Acidr

> у меня не совсенм одесский провайдер, но может кто что посоветует. дофига людей будут благодарны 
> в общем, "есть" судовой интернет...
> на "мосту" стоит sisco 2960 series poe-24Вложение 7909671. к нему подключены два линксиски (linksys e2500), три компьютера на мосту и компьютеры в офисах Капитана и стармеха.
> на компах, которые подключены к сиске, все нормально работает.
> а вот у клиентов, которые сидят через линксиски, постоянно пропадает интернет (сеть работает. падает только инет). но пропадает он у конкретных клиентов, а не у самого роутера: часто бывает, что на ноуте интернет пропал, а на телефоне - работает. 
> очень часто интернет пропадает во-время пользования скайпом. причем, именно из-за скайпа: если никому не звонить, работает нормально, а только начал разговор, и инет уже пропал. появляется сам через пару минут. но повторный звонок часто опять его (интернет) убивает...  перезагрузка роутера ничего не дает. при этом, скайп с телефона работает намного лучше и никак не влияет на наличие/отсутствие интернета.
> такая фигня случается как днем, так и ночью. днем, естественно, заметно чаще. но ночью компьютерами пользуется два человека (вахтенный помощник и вахтенный механик), да и то не всегда. 
> люди, которые на судне уже не первый контракт, говорят, что раньше такого не было. якобы, появилось после драйдока. но в драйдоке никто из айтишников не приезжал... могли, конечно, и удаленно что-т поменять, но нафига оно им надо, если никто не жаловался - хз...
> я, если честно, вообще не могу понять в чем проблема. если ограничения настроены на сиске, то тогда, как мне кажется, должны страдать подключенные  к нему роутеры и, следовательно, *все* клиенты, висящие за этими роутерами. нет? да и почему скайп так влияет на наличие интернета? нам, блин, бесплатный телефон когда отключали, оправдывались тем, что у нас скайп есть... к тому же, если это специально делали, то как-то очень криво. я бы понял, если бы burst настроили, например. а тут тока включил, а интернет уже отсутствует...
> ...


 Может это сделали специально, чтоб с ДОРОГУЩЕГОСПУТНИКОВОГОИНТЕРНЕТА в скайпе не болтали? 
Ибо я знаю, что у моего товарища на судне даже имейлы без картинок, сухой текст, да ещё и сам кеп раз сутки отправляет.

----------


## TwisteR1

не. тут у нас полноценный анлим. я ж написал, что компания убрала бесплатный телефон прикрыв свою задницу тем, что мы, мол, скайпом пользоваться можем.
да и если сделали специально, то чего никому не сказали об этом  и чего так криво работает?

----------


## Terakota

Ребята! Подскажите пожалуйста, как списки каналов для IPTV перевести в формат M3U? Или, может быть, они как-то по-другому загружаются? У меня приставка аура, хочу попробовать посмотреть именно IPTV.

----------


## sborkamebel

помогите настроить TL-WR720N, провайдер Черное море

----------


## stebel35

Ребята ,помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер Zyxel 330,провайдер Aries.Перепробовала кучу вариантов.Работает только скайп. Заранее Большое человеческое  Спасибо!!

----------


## aleks0068

> Ребята ,помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер Zyxel 330,провайдер Aries.Перепробовала кучу вариантов.Работает только скайп. Заранее Большое человеческое  Спасибо!!


 Пропишите DNS. Позвоните провайдеру. Или 8.8.8.8

----------


## LEXX_odessa

Добрый вечер
Имеем роутер Асус RT-N12E - провайдер в Хлебодарском СПД. Качановский (http://ncn.od.ua/) Тип подключения Static IP(Fixed IP) - проблема - теряется связь и роутер не реконнектит...менюшки с реконнектом нет..обновился до последней оф прошивки с сайта(26) та же фигня...эт что..роутер не может в таком режеми подключения реконнектится к сети ?!
Сторонную прошивку нет желания заливать

----------


## Corban_jum

Помогите с настройками Dir300nru под Бриз. Вроде все настроил, но не коннектится. В чем может быть ошибка?

----------


## rastomanchik

> Помогите с настройками Dir300nru под Бриз. Вроде все настроил, но не коннектится. В чем может быть ошибка?


 На сайте бриза есть инструкция с картинками.

----------


## Jestkiybit

Всем, Привет!!!Такой вопрос, кто то переходил на соединение PPPoe с PPTP на бризе? Роутер ASUS RT-N10 , вроде бы все сделал по инструкции на сайте Бриза, но пишет, удаленный сервер не отвечает, кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой? Спасибо!!

----------


## А.Матросов

Всем добрый.У меня сейчас TP-LINK NL-WR940L и он по радиоканалу режет пакет 100М в десять раз.Провайдер Тенет. Вопрос, есть или вероятность как то разогнать это чудо или просто купить что то нормальное?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> удаленный сервер не отвечает, кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой? Спасибо!!


 
Роутер не может выдавать такой ошибки. Вы что поднимаете PPPoE на компьютере? 
Если вам реально нужна помощь, то потрудитесь выложить скриншоты ваших настроек.

----------


## shmargen

> Привет. Ситуация: есть dir300 и провайдер Vega. Роутер чужой с паролем и логином мне не известным. Я перезагрузила,вроде бы)) А вот как теперь настроить...


 для чего это все?
чтобы вы с телефона  спросили как настроить    
http://www.vegatele.com/rus/for_subscriber/instructions
архив инструкций

настройка роутера D-Link DIR-300/NRU;

----------


## allabant

Help! Пожалуйста, подскажите настройки роутера Asus WL-520GC для провайдера Сетка

----------


## Vetusya

Роутер TL-WR841N . Провайдер Соборка.

Рабочий роутер, через соборку всегда работал, с другим провайдером проверяла работал. Уже месяц отказывается работать. Даже самостоятельно перепрошивала. Ничё не помогает. Пишет что ван порт не подключен, хотя напрямую инет есть. Сама соборка ни слухом ни духом. говорят что в роутере проблема. Я прекрасно понимаю что проблема у них, вернее не проблема а что-то они мутят...

Кто сталкивался, кто знает? Может где-то чего-то не хватает?

----------


## shmargen

> Может где-то чего-то не хватает?


 да не хватает .....
привязки по мак адресу как всегда у Соборки
что вы тыкая мыкая роутер перенастраивая на других провайдеров конечно лишились
перенастроить роутер сделать клонирование мак адреса с компьютера куда вы подключаете кабель провайдера
записать на обоях этот МАС адрес




> а а что-то они мутят...


  мутите здесь вы

----------


## lockon1978

такая проблема была на тенете роутер не получал ip адрес хотя напрямую все работало, если вы этот роутер проверяли у другого провайдера или хотя бы на другом адресе и все работало , то вам нужно вызывать мастера соборки пусть попробует бросить контрольный провод или воткнуть в другой порт ваш провод.

----------


## Vetusya

> да не хватает .....
> привязки по мак адресу как всегда у Соборки
> что вы тыкая мыкая роутер перенастраивая на других провайдеров конечно лишились
> перенастроить роутер сделать клонирование мак адреса с компьютера куда вы подключаете кабель провайдера
> записать на обоях этот МАС адрес


 перенастраивала и клонировала. без безрезультатно.  когда перезагружаю роутер сеть находится на 5 сек.




> такая проблема была на тенете роутер не получал ip адрес хотя напрямую все работало, если вы этот роутер проверяли у другого провайдера или хотя бы на другом адресе и все работало , то вам нужно вызывать мастера соборки пусть попробует бросить контрольный провод или воткнуть в другой порт ваш провод.


 они тупят... говорят что с роутерами не работают и мастер по этому вопросу не придёт, разве что вызывать мастера не относящегося к соборке...

----------


## SergSSS

Попробуйте заменить коннектор, был случай, правда провайдера не помню, но человек два разных новых роутера покупал-менял и тоже самое, напрямую работал нэт, чере роутер не хотел пока не поменял ему коннектор. Китайские сами понимаете.

----------


## Vetusya

> Попробуйте заменить коннектор, был случай, правда провайдера не помню, но человек два разных новых роутера покупал-менял и тоже самое, напрямую работал нэт, чере роутер не хотел пока не поменял ему коннектор. Китайские сами понимаете.


 
Простите, конектор это шнур от роутера до компа?

----------


## Vetusya

У меня ноут и он видит прекрасно роутер и вай-фай видит... но без доступа к сети, в настройках красными буквами написано что ван порт не подключен.

----------


## epifanus

> ... конектор это шнур от роутера до компа?


  Это то, чем обжимается конец провода. 
 
Дельный, кстати, совет - проверить их... А вдруг? Переобжать провод - это в любом случае дешевле, чем менять роутер, или вызывать спецов от провайдера.

----------


## shmargen

причем здесь коннектор если напрямую она работает с этим кабелем с соборкой 
давайте еще WAN гнездо перепаяем  на роутере 
она пишет что проходит авторизация на секунду и ей дают облом
неужели не понятно что дамочка не понимает что она должна клонировать и вообще откуда что клонировать и команда getmac ей тоже в диковинку
если проблемы коммуникации с техсапом соборки то что тут можно сделать 
всего лишь сказать предложение 
"от меня там такой той личный счет такой то стучиться роутер к вам пропишите то что стучиться уже стационарно" и все
каждый должен заниматься своим делом если не понимаете и не пытайтесь



> Даже самостоятельно перепрошивала.


 могла прошить прошивкой не той железной ревизии и похронить WAN тоже запросто

----------


## SergSSS

Прошивка конечно нужна правильная, но ты сам себе противоречишь, если она на пять сек получает выход в нэт, то как раз с маком все в порядке скорее всего, тем более она писала, что клонировала, поэтому я и вспомнил о коннекторе, точно такой случай был, если ты с таким не сталкивался, не значит что такого не может быть. Менять надо коннектор, который обжат на конце провода от провайдера. Во первых контакты со временем окисляются, во вторых разъемы у Роутера и Компа по качеству и силе прижима разные.

----------


## shmargen

> во вторых разъемы у Роутера и Компа по качеству и силе прижима разные.


 подождите мне надо это сохранить 
за силу прижима отвечает коннектор  с пружинной  хреновиной -языком а не разьем
оторви ее и сила прижима О БОГИ!!! будет одинакова 
жги еще

----------


## SergSSS

> подождите мне надо это сохранить 
> за силу прижима отвечает коннектор  с пружинной  хреновиной -языком а не разьем
> оторви ее и сила прижима О БОГИ!!! будет одинакова
> жги еще


 Сохрани обязательно  :smileflag:  
Язык отвечает за то, чтоб Коннектор не выпадал из разъема, а не за прижим, а в Разъеме есть 8 стальных полосок, вот они и прижимаются к коннектору. Так что не строй из себя умника, а лучше помоги, не можешь - не мешай.

----------


## shmargen

помогай в своей теме дружище и ставь АВК 
там рассказам такого умника рады и слушают с открытыми ртами и ушами 
Долгий рассказ оставь для первокурсниц, Вдохни свободный воздух улиц (с)

----------


## SergSSS

> помогай в своей теме дружище и ставь АВК
> там рассказам такого умника рады и слушают с открытыми ртами и ушами
> Долгий рассказ оставь для первокурсниц, Вдохни свободный воздух улиц (с)


 Давай ты не будешь здесь указывать где и что мне писать.

----------


## unique

*Умерьте пыл.*

----------


## Vetusya

Дорогие, не спорьте..... Я всё равно найду в чем проблема.... И обязательно напишу об этом...

P.S. Простите, я не в ту тему обратилась.

----------


## Vetusya

> причем здесь коннектор если напрямую она работает с этим кабелем с соборкой 
> давайте еще WAN гнездо перепаяем  на роутере 
> она пишет что проходит авторизация на секунду и ей дают облом
> неужели не понятно что дамочка не понимает что она должна клонировать и вообще откуда что клонировать и команда getmac ей тоже в диковинку
> если проблемы коммуникации с техсапом соборки то что тут можно сделать 
> всего лишь сказать предложение 
> "от меня там такой той личный счет такой то стучиться роутер к вам пропишите то что стучиться уже стационарно" и все
> каждый должен заниматься своим делом если не понимаете и не пытайтесь
> 
> могла прошить прошивкой не той железной ревизии и похронить WAN тоже запросто


 спасибо за рекламу моих работ, но это далеко не все.........................

а перепрошивку нашла на оф. сайте тплинк

и клонировать знаю как....

----------


## sony3000

Подскажите плиз у меня провайдер вега, стоит один модем с вай фаем на первом этаже от которого работает ноут  от вай фая и от него пошел сетевой провод на второй этаж к дир 300 и там стоит стационарный комп,все было настроено и исправно работало но вот как третий день пропадает интернет на пару секунд и потом снова появляеться! при включении стационарного компьютера, внизу пропадает интернет на ноуте также не надолго,в чем может быть причина?

----------


## Jestkiybit

> Роутер не может выдавать такой ошибки. Вы что поднимаете PPPoE на компьютере? 
> Если вам реально нужна помощь, то потрудитесь выложить скриншоты ваших настроек.


 Настраиваю подключение по инструкции указанной на сайте, единственное, что кабель в роутер я вставляю в самом конце, когда заканчиваю настройку

http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/91/3e49eb75d511dabaebe7384aa93ba591.jpg
http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/3a/777083fd802e40b5979f7114a82d4e3a.jpg
http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/42/52d4a7889f95bd5f87377aed05b74742.jpg
http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/bd/80a9d51468077c1443f67ebc6c9b84bd.jpg
http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/47/f90767c8c41967561eba348907418947.jpg
http://i68.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0812/ed/07132e96534d916ee830788d6441d9ed.jpg

----------


## `KG`

есть две панели и хочется подвести бриз. 2 как подлючить к ним айпитиви без покупки 2 приставок? телики относительно старые.

----------


## Dramteatr

> есть две панели и хочется подвести бриз. 2 как подлючить к ним айпитиви без покупки 2 приставок? телики относительно старые.


     никак

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Настраиваю подключение по инструкции указанной на сайте, единственное, что кабель в роутер я вставляю в самом конце, когда заканчиваю настройку


 При первом приближение настройки правильные. Определить что не так удаленно не представляется возможным. Вызывайте специалиста.

1. Как вариант сбросить все настройки до заводских и попробовать снова.
2. Надеюсь кабель вставляется в WAN порт ?
3. Нажмите на "системный журнал" и покажите что он выводит.
4. У провайдера стоит защита по mac адресу сетевой карточки. То есть если у вас работает на компьютере, а потом вы перетыкаете в роутер, то на роутере должен быть клонирован mac адрес. Или позвоните в техподдержку пусть они сбросят теперешний, а затем пропишут mac адрес роутера.

----------


## юляня

Добрый вечер подскажите где найти человека кот поможет настроить роутер, комп выдает без доступа  к инету???
Роутер Линк TL-WR 841,  инет Тенет?????
Всем заранее спасибо.

----------


## shmargen

> Добрый вечер подскажите где найти человека кот поможет настроить роутер, комп выдает без доступа  к инету???
> Роутер Линк TL-WR 841,  инет Тенет?????
> Всем заранее спасибо.


 их там легион 
http://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=321

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый вечер подскажите где найти человека кот поможет настроить роутер, комп выдает без доступа  к инету???
> Роутер Линк TL-WR 841,  инет Тенет?????
> Всем заранее спасибо.


 А что там настраивать ??? Вот вам картинки. 

*forum.tenet.ua* —  Настройки роутеров TP-LINK TL-WR740xx, TL-WR841xx, TL-WR1043ND

----------


## юляня

> А что там настраивать ??? Вот вам картинки. 
> 
> *forum.tenet.ua* —  Настройки роутеров TP-LINK TL-WR740xx, TL-WR841xx, TL-WR1043ND


  Спасибо за ответ!!! 
Это Вам" что там на страивать" а я уже второй день мучаюсь и не могу настроить пишет нет доступа к инет, меня в этих картинках смущает что нет именно такого роуте ра как у меня 841N?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> меня в этих картинках смущает что нет именно такого роуте ра как у меня 841N?


 
Вы ошибаетесь, в этом роутере, если конечно стоит официальная прошивка, именно такое меню как на картинках.

----------


## Anie2010

Здравствуйте! Кто знает помогите пожалуйста. У меня интернет Комстар
Купила роутер. не получается установить вай фай сеть
какой тип подключения выбрать : PPPoE или статистический или динамический ип?
если пппое то надо имя пользователя и пароль подключения Комстар, я его не знаю. Кто-то может сказать это имя пользователя и пароль?
какой кабель подключать в роутер белый или серый?

----------


## unique

> Здравствуйте! Кто знает помогите пожалуйста. У меня интернет Комстар
> Купила роутер. не получается установить вай фай сеть
> какой тип подключения выбрать : PPPoE или статистический или динамический ип?
> если пппое то надо имя пользователя и пароль подключения Комстар, я его не знаю. Кто-то может сказать это имя пользователя и пароль?
> какой кабель подключать в роутер белый или серый?


 Прекрасный вопрос. Думаю, инструкции Вы также внимательно читаете.
"Настройки роутеров для сетей *одесских* провайдеров."

----------


## Anie2010

я в Одессе живу и у меня комстар. что вы имели в виду?

----------


## pahaniche

Я думаю вам лучше найти документы на подключение и в них поискать логин и пароль на соединение PPPoE. В противном случае придется ехать в офис Комстара с паспортом того на чьё имя было оформлено подключение. Перед поездкой лучше позвонить в тех.поддержку Комстара, с мобильного МТС номер 222, в меню выбрать технические вопросы по интернету.

----------


## Александр026

Подскажите как настроить ip tv приставку mag 250 через usb wi fi адаптер, провайдер Бриз (звонил в тех поддержку они не знают) есть адаптер TP Link 727 и роутер TP Link 1043. Заранее благодарен
Уже ненадо разобрался сам

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ip tv  mag 250  usb wi fi ,   (      )   TP Link 727   TP Link 1043.


    .

----------


## 026

,  ,

----------


## fatman

> ! , ,  !
> 
> 1.   MTU -  ...    ...   - ,    - 10%
> 2.      ( WL-520GC) -   .  ...    - -   ,   (       ,  ),        -


     .
             .

----------


## MikeP

> .
>              .


      ,      ...
. .

----------


## MikeP

8634257
  ,   ,   ...  :smileflag: 
...   ?
      ...    11:30

----------


## fatman

?   ?

----------


## MikeP

.   .
  ... ..      ,    ,   ?

----------


## fatman



----------


## MikeP

4   1,1 ...  ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> .   .
>   ... ..      ,    ,   ?


 
 ,      10 ,    ** .

        -   Use Peer DNS.

  DNS     ipconfig /flushdns

    TCP/IP    " ".

    Windows  route -f +

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 4   1,1 ...  ?


 http://imgur.com/

----------


## MikeP

to *leshiy_odessa*

    42 ?     :smileflag: 
 ,   
    "    -?"     -   :smileflag:     .
 - +  ,   ...

----------


## MikeP

(  #2669):
       ,      :smileflag: 
, ,  ,         ,     :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> to *leshiy_odessa*
> 
>     42 ?


   IPOE, PPPoE/VPN, , .    " ".

*update*    DHCP



2. MTU      1500  WAN ,   PPPoE    1480. 
    "  TTL". 

      "   DNS ".


3.      ???         .

----------


## MikeP

to* leshiy_odessa*

1.  IPOE, PPPoE/VPN -  
2.  ,  -   ""
3.   
4.  ,   MTU  ...   - .
5.    "   DNS " ? -  ...
6.             ""  ,    .
,  -   ? - ..  - ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> to* leshiy_odessa*
> 
> 1.  IPOE, PPPoE/VPN -  
> 2.  ,  -   ""
> 3.   
> 4.  ,   MTU  ...   - .
> 5.    "   DNS " ? -  ...
> 6.             ""  ,    .
> ,  -   ? - ..  - ?


    : 1. DHCP . 2.    "". 3.   " ". 4.    "".

  .       .

  :

*1.   DHCP ,  DNS- : 
195.138.80.33
195.138.80.56*

 .  .     IE.   .


*update*

,     ,     (uptime 4 ).    ,          .      ,     ?

----------


## MikeP

1.  DHCP -  ... 
2.    ""
3. ...   - ..       ?  ?
4.    ...      :smileflag:  -   ?

upd.  ,   ,   ... ,     ?

----------


## fatman

,        . 



> "  TTL".


 



> "   DNS ".


      ,    "  IP" (/)     DNS,    -      DHCP .           "  :   ,    "



> 1.   DHCP ,  DNS- : 
> 195.138.80.33
> 195.138.80.56


      IPOE .        DHCP -   ,      DNS .      ,    ,   ,      IP

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ,        . 
> 
> 
> 
>      ,    "  IP" (/)     DNS,    -      DHCP .           "  :   ,    "
> 
>      IPOE .        DHCP -   ,      DNS .      ,    ,   ,      IP


    ,        ,   .
** .

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 1.  DHCP -  ...


 http://zyxel.ua/kb/2899




> 3. ...   - ..       ?  ?


       ,    ""    ?




> 4.    ...      -   ?


 http://zyxel.ua/kb/2899

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*MikeP*

Предложение такое. 1. Сбрасываете все настройки до заводских 2. Настраиваете только PPPoE, чтобы появился интернет. 3. Предоставляете мне удаленный доступ.

----------


## MikeP

Случилось чудо! Позвонил в СЦ Torrens и по телефону (без всяких скриншотов) решил проблему в течение 5 минут!
Кое-что поменял в настройке роутера и вот уже целый час (а за час я открыл минимум сотню вкладок) ни одного напоминания о былой проблеме  :smileflag: 
Более того, страницы стали грузиться ощутимо быстрее  :smileflag: 
Кому интересно, как это сделано - обращайтесь в личку. Тем, кто не просил денег за настройку - отдам совет бесплатно  :smileflag:

----------


## fatman

зачем такие тайны? делись открытием с общественностью. И да. что такое torrens?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кому интересно, как это сделано - обращайтесь в личку. Тем, кто не просил денег за настройку - отдам совет бесплатно


 Уважаемый товарищ, ну это уже совсем плохой тон, решить проблему и не рассказать в чем было дело. Когда через пару лет кому то понадобится ответ ему тоже писать в личку? А если он не зарегистрирован на форуме и пришел гугла ему что делать?

----------


## MikeP

То *fatman* and *leshiy_odessa*

Вам, ребята, я обязательно расскажу. Но - в личку. Тем, кто придет в форум за решением вопроса - обратятся к профессионалам - т.е. к вам.

Не хочу, чтобы, просто так, всякая братия... которые говорили, что "это нормально", что надо нести роутер обратно в магазин, что настройка платная... получили решение этой проблемы.
СЦ Torrens = сервисный центр "Torrens" у нас в Одессе... каждый Гугл его знает  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> То *fatman* and *leshiy_odessa*
> 
> Вам, ребята, я обязательно расскажу. Но - в личку. Тем, кто придет в форум за решением вопроса - обратятся к профессионалам - т.е. к вам.
> 
> Не хочу, чтобы, просто так, всякая братия... которые говорили, что "это нормально", что надо нести роутер обратно в магазин, что настройка платная... получили решение этой проблемы.
> СЦ Torrens = сервисный центр "Torrens" - у нас в Одессе... в гугл-поиск заводишь и сразу на него попадаешь.


 То что вам посоветовали в сервисном центре (прописать DNS гугла) есть не что иное как костыль. Это не решение проблемы. Вы не получаете DNS от ТЕНЕТа или он у вас неправильно работает . Собственно тоже самое я советовал пару постов назад, это прописать DNS сервера в DHCP, чтобы компы получали DNS.
Проблема в том что что роутер не транслирует DNS провайдера. Возможно проблема в "установленных компонентов" — *Интернет-фильтр SkyDNS*, *Интернет-фильтр Яндекс.DNS*. Попробуйте удалить эти пакеты, уберите 8.8.8.8, перегрузите роутер и проверьте все ли работает.

Вы конечно себе нафантазировали, что в сервис центре специалисты, а тут на форуме необразованная масса. Но именно эта масса не давала вам советов по поводу DNS от гугла, потому что это бы означало, что *проблема не решена, а обойдена с фланга*.

Вы бы сами задумались, почему у других пользователей работает без DNS от гугла, а у вас нет.

----------


## MikeP

> ...Вы бы сами задумались, почему у других пользователей работает без DNS от гугла, а у вас нет.


 Я же просил...
Я простой пользователь и мне плевать на то, что это костыль!
Проблему это решило - вот и ладненько.

По поводу сервисного центра... ну там же помогли за 5 минут!  :smileflag:  (кстати, не в первый раз), а тут исписали 20 страниц...

ПС. Дальнейшее пережевывание этой темы считаю бессмысленным

----------


## Арийка

Доброй ночи. Мучаю роутер. Подскажите, как исправить проблему. а проблема в том, что нет подключения к сети интернет. все кабели куда надо - воткнуты. а вот дальше этого моя фантазия не идет. может, на компе надо чего настроить?

----------


## Арийка

спасибо, но уже все сделала))

----------


## Anie2010

Помогите пожалуйста! Подключила роутер успешно, но выключается интернет ровно в 11 вечера и включается утром
что изменить в настройках?( У меня роутер длинк дир 615)

----------


## lockon1978

сбросьте роутер на заводские настройки и внимательно настройте заново

----------


## Nestorator

У меня вопрос. Сбрасывать роутер с кнопки не получается, если я его просто буду выключать с розетки, не будет это плачевно для него?

----------


## iod

> У меня вопрос. Сбрасывать роутер с кнопки не получается, если я его просто буду выключать с розетки, не будет это плачевно для него?


 Нет. Но если в момент вытаскивания бп из розетки роутер пишет информацию на внешнее устройство (например, внешний USB диск) будет повреждение записываемой информации.

----------


## Nestorator

> Нет. Но если в момент вытаскивания бп из розетки роутер пишет информацию на внешнее устройство (например, внешний USB диск) будет повреждение записываемой информации.


 Спасибо большое. А если буду покупать новый, какой лучше выбрать?

----------


## iod

> Спасибо большое. А если буду покупать новый, какой лучше выбрать?


 Все зависит прежде всего от ваших финансовых возможностей. 
Asus rt-n56u, Asus rt -n65u, Asus rt-n14u. Все с альтернативной прошивкой от padavan. Это если бы я покупал.

----------


## Nestorator

> Все зависит прежде всего от ваших финансовых возможностей. 
> Asus rt-n56u, Asus rt -n65u, Asus rt-n14u. Все с альтернативной прошивкой от padavan. Это если бы я покупал.


 А цену можете назвать?

----------


## iod

> А цену можете назвать?


 Roznica.od.ua, dataplus.com.ua и другие инет магазины. Смотрите сами.

----------


## Nestorator

> Roznica.od.ua, dataplus.com.ua и другие инет магазины. Смотрите сами.


 Спасибо большое. Ищу теперь!

----------


## Александр026

Asus rt -n65u, могу сказать где сладкая цена  1044,55 грн

----------


## HupBaHa

Господа окажите помощь, Асус рт-н10е, скачал какую то левую прошивку, теперь роутер не загружает свою ОС, включается но ни ресет ничего не спасает, есть варианты его оживить?? Безумно благодарю заранее

----------


## starik87

http://www.asus.com/ua/Networking/RTN10E/HelpDesk_Download/     там можно скачать утилиту для восстановления

----------


## Восстание разума

Добрый вечер, форумчане) у меня не так давно появилась проблема с роутером - стоит где-то перегрузить сеть или поставить на загрузку файлы, интернет сразу выбивает. Иногда он слетает по каким-то непонятным причинам, даже если к интернету подключен только мобильный телефон. Постоянно приходится перезагружать роутер. Уже пробовали разные варианты настройки - толку мало. Провайдер - Вега. Раньше таких проблем не было. Купили новый роутер - та же ерунда.

----------


## lockon1978

попробуйте напрямую подключить кабель от Веги к компьютеру и проверить стабильность работы интернета

----------


## unique

> Добрый вечер, форумчане) у меня не так давно появилась проблема с роутером - стоит где-то перегрузить сеть или поставить на загрузку файлы, интернет сразу выбивает. Иногда он слетает по каким-то непонятным причинам, даже если к интернету подключен только мобильный телефон. Постоянно приходится перезагружать роутер. Уже пробовали разные варианты настройки - толку мало. Провайдер - Вега. Раньше таких проблем не было. Купили новый роутер - та же ерунда.


 Может, Вам не стоит так часто перезагружать сеть?! Сеть от этого страдает в округе! Вы же не только себя затрагиваете, а ещё и соседей!

Попробуйте до "проблем" не ставить на загрузку файлы и не перезагружать сеть.

Пожалуйста, берегите нервы рядом сидящих.

----------


## Восстание разума

> попробуйте напрямую подключить кабель от Веги к компьютеру и проверить стабильность работы интернета


 Напрямую он прекрасно работает.

----------


## Восстание разума

> Может, Вам не стоит так часто перезагружать сеть?! Сеть от этого страдает в округе! Вы же не только себя затрагиваете, а ещё и соседей!.


 Надеюсь Вы шутите) имелось в виду, когда к сети подключено несколько устройств и открыты интернет-вкладки. Ничего преступного.

----------


## lockon1978

> Напрямую он прекрасно работает.


 Если роутер новый, то скорее всего вы неправильно его настроили

----------


## Ю-л-и-я

Пытаюсь настроить роутер. TP-Link 740. Провайдер - Vega. Тип подключения (со слов оператора) PPPoE.
Все настраивается, но в результате получаю подключение без доступа к сети. Диагностика показывает "DNS сервер не отвечает".
Что я делаю неправильно и как возможно решить проблему?

----------


## Invincible

> Надеюсь Вы шутите) имелось в виду, когда к сети подключено несколько устройств и открыты интернет-вкладки. Ничего преступного.


 Возможно проблема железа роутера или баг в прошивке, попробуйте поставить последнюю версию прошивки

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

подскажите недорогой роутер, нужно дома сидеть с планшета для работы в инернете.

----------


## pahaniche

> подскажите недорогой роутер, нужно дома сидеть с планшета для работы в инернете.


 Провайдер?

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

> Провайдер?


 уже подогнали дир 300

подскажите, если дир 300 ранее работал с тенетом и у меня сейчас тенет, мне что-то нужно менять в настройках?
и если этот вопрос вообще спмый тупой, то ктобы мог подъехать и настроить его? провода нет(( есть толькошнур питания

----------


## TENET

> уже подогнали дир 300
> 
> подскажите, если дир 300 ранее работал с тенетом и у меня сейчас тенет, мне что-то нужно менять в настройках?
> и если этот вопрос вообще спмый тупой, то ктобы мог подъехать и настроить его? провода нет(( есть толькошнур питания


  Если интерфейс роутера совпадает, можете настроить его самостоятельно по рекомендациям на нашем форуме.

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

> Если интерфейс роутера совпадает, можете настроить его самостоятельно по рекомендациям на нашем форуме.


 без провода? вифи нет

----------


## TENET

> без провода? вифи нет


  Уточните вопрос, потому что в DIR-300 есть Wi-Fi модуль.

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

> Уточните вопрос, потому что в DIR-300 есть Wi-Fi модуль.


 я поняла, просит пароль((( что в таком случае делать? сбрасывать все настройки?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> я поняла, просит пароль((( что в таком случае делать? сбрасывать все настройки?


 Пароль в поле — "Network Key"

Настройка шифрации данных Wi-Fi в интернет-шлюзах серии DIR-xxx (на примере DIR-300)


или спросите у гугла — dir-300 смена пароля на wi-fi

----------


## freelance2308

Друзья, такая проблема:
-Инет  ICN
-Роутер Asus rt-n12lx
-бук и планшет на вайфае, Пк через кабель подключены.
- айпи адресация на авто

По вафле раздает прекрасно, на пк не могу настроить уже 3-й день
То писал "неопознанная сеть", то просто "сеть" страницы не открывает. То не пинговался роутер, то пинговался - страницы не открывает.

Включаю кабель из роутера в бук - без настройки инет работает.
Включаю инет-кабель без роутера в пк - работает

Ни хрена не пойму чего он от меня хочет. все форумы перечитал, все делал, ни хрена не помогает...

мать - asrock n68c-gs fx

----------


## grremlin

> По вафле раздает прекрасно, на пк не могу настроить уже 3-й день
> То писал "неопознанная сеть", то просто "сеть" страницы не открывает. То не пинговался роутер, то пинговался - страницы не открывает.


 Файрволл на пк отключать пробовали?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> По вафле раздает прекрасно, на пк не могу настроить уже 3-й день
> То писал "неопознанная сеть", то просто "сеть" страницы не открывает. То не пинговался роутер, то пинговался - страницы не открывает.


 Штатный чтец мыслей улетел на альфу-центавру. 

Скрины настроек не помешали бы.

Возможно что то с DNS не то. НА ПК в командной строке : 

ipconfig /flushdns

2. НА ПК в TCP/IP все поставить на авто. 

Если где то висят гугловские DNS 8.8.8.8 убить нещадно. 

НУ и банально , проверьте с другим кабелем.

----------


## Charmie

Кто-то сталкивался с настройкой роутера у провайдера Черное море? Хочу маме поставить - на сайте у них непонятка полная, что у них - PPPoE (Dual access) или просто PPPoe или динамический IP?

----------


## pahaniche

> Кто-то сталкивался с настройкой роутера у провайдера Черное море? Хочу маме поставить - на сайте у них непонятка полная, что у них - PPPoE (Dual access) или просто PPPoe или динамический IP?


 А сейчас без роутера как подключаетесь?

----------


## Charmie

PPPoE

----------


## MikeP

Всем привет.
Пытаюсь подключить SmartTV Sharp к и-нету через роутер ZyXel Keenetic Giga 2 по витой паре.
Попробовал оба варианта настройки в ТВ - автоматическая и ручная установка параметров (IP, шлюз, серверы DNS и т.д.). Результат один - после непродолжительной задумчивости ТВ говорит, что не находит соединения.
Подозреваю, что что-то надо подправить в настройках роутера... но что?
Буду благодарен за помощь или идеи, чтоб попробовать  :smileflag:

----------


## starik87

конкретнее напишите,какие настройки вбивали вручную

----------


## `KG`

вот пример трасерта мейл.ру с судового интернета, пока сигнал что то ни фонтан, до этого были под другим спутником в Атлантике. Вот что имеем



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> (c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.
> 
> C:\windows\system32>tracert forumodua.com
> Не удается разрешить системное имя узла forumodua.com.
> 
> C:\windows\system32>tracert mail.ru
> 
> Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.139.201]
> ...

----------


## `KG`

вот пример трасерта мейл.ру с судового интернета, пока сигнал что то ни фонтан, до этого были под другим спутником в Атлантике. Вот что имеем



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> (c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.
> 
> C:\windows\system32>tracert forumodua.com
> Не удается разрешить системное имя узла forumodua.com.
> 
> C:\windows\system32>tracert mail.ru
> 
> Трассировка маршрута к mail.ru [217.69.139.201]
> ...

----------


## Charmie

> Кто-то сталкивался с настройкой роутера у провайдера Черное море? Хочу маме поставить - на сайте у них непонятка полная, что у них - PPPoE (Dual access) или просто PPPoe или динамический IP?


 Ничего кстати не получилось...Пришлось мастера из Черного моря вызывать за 100 грн. - явно преступная схема)))

----------


## MikeP

> конкретнее напишите,какие настройки вбивали вручную


 IP, маска подсети, шлюз (адрес роутера), DNS-сервера (выдаваемые Тенет), имя устройства (TV предложил, я согласился), Прокси - "без прокси".
Значения брал из самого роутера.

----------


## starik87

попробуйте сменить DNS например: 8.8.8.8, убедитесь,что по этому кабелю работает инет на компе, если да, то проблема в телике скорее всего

----------


## Томмочка

Здравствуйте.Кто может настроить роутер к 2-м ноутам?У самой не получается.Пишите в лс.Спасибо)))Центр,район Музкомедии

----------


## MikeP

> попробуйте сменить DNS например: 8.8.8.8, убедитесь,что по этому кабелю работает инет на компе, если да, то проблема в телике скорее всего


 Попробовал... не помогло - роутер не видит ТВ - показывает, что к ЛАН ничего не подключено.
Грешил на кабель, но если его-же воткнуть в свич (до роутера), то он получает настройки от ТеНета (ИП, шлюз, днс...). Но и-нет получить не могу, т.к. мак ТВ (который не меняется) не зарегистрирован в Тенете.
Проверить, работает ли комп по этому кабелю, не представляется возможности... но кабель рабочий, т.к. используется для подключения mag250.

Есть еще варианты, что попробовать?

----------


## valeriyy

подскажите есть роутер D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 он настроен киевстаром ,- работает  все отлично ,и остался старенький ,его сняли так как давал всего 54 Мбит/с,хотел я его сделать добавочным репитером капался в нете так ничего и не получилось,обновил его прошивку и сейчас в вебменю не могу зайти в него ,подскажите кто знает что делать


хочу установить веб прошивку которая позволяет сделать DIR-300 репитором  http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database# ниче не получилось

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> подскажите есть роутер D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 он настроен киевстаром ,- работает  все отлично ,и остался старенький ,его сняли так как давал всего 54 Мбит/с,хотел я его сделать добавочным репитером капался в нете так ничего и не получилось,обновил его прошивку и сейчас в вебменю не могу зайти в него ,подскажите кто знает что делать
> 
> 
> хочу установить веб прошивку которая позволяет сделать DIR-300 репитором  http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database# ниче не получилось


 

Сброс к заводским настройкам - D-Link

----------


## valeriyy

делал ..выдает картинку ,-фото я выставил,не могу войти в роутер

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> делал ..выдает картинку ,-фото я выставил,не могу войти в роутер


 Hard reset или Сброс 30/30/30 - очистка области энергонезависимой памяти (NVRAM), где хранятся некоторые пользовательские данные и настройки роутера. Часто в NVRAM кроме полезной информации, собирается много всякого "мусора", который процедурой Factory Default (заводской сброс) полностью не очищается, например, после смены прошивок разных типов DD-WRT, Tomato или старые. 

1. На включенном роутере нажмите и удерживайте кнопку RESET на задней части модуля в течение 30 секунд 

2. Не отпуская кнопку сброса, отключите роутер и держите RESET еще в течение 30 секунд 

3. Включите роутер и зажмите кнопку RESET еще последние 30 секунд


Вполне возможно, что он уже умер, или умирает блок питания, либо конденсаторы внутри и т.д.
Помучайте пол часа и в утиль.

----------


## valeriyy

. 
Сегодня попробовал с admin и второе поле пустое -*вошел как не странно*,подскажите что  дальше делать  ??

----------


## valeriyy

admin с маленькой буквы нужно было вводить (100% до этого вводил как угодно и так  и сяк ) ,возможно т он постоял выключенный и остыл вот и  заработал

..подскажите плиз если возможность настроить его как точка доступа или репитер *но* чтоб без Lan кабеля  и работал только по fi wi

D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 чтоб был главный

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ..подскажите плиз если возможность настроить его как точка доступа или репитер *но* чтоб без Lan кабеля  и работал только по fi wi
> 
> D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 чтоб был главный


 
Вам нужно перешить его неофициальной прошивкой DD-WRT.

Но вы себе представляете скорость это репитера. 54 мбит/с делим пополам на фул дуплекс. 
Потом делим еще пополам на то что он коннектится к мастеру. Потом еще пополам для каждого присоединенного устройства. И что остается ?
Самое худшее это то что он уменьшает скорость мастера в два раза. То есть кабель наше все и нужно делать репитер-мост.

----------


## valeriyy

а какую прошивку скачать  под него  http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database#

----------


## valeriyy

нет смысла тогда его прошивать  ,есть смысл D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 разобрать его и впаять ему выход - штекер под антену или выносную с проводом или обычную ( в сети немного писали что это усиливает сигнал, вернее его можно сделать более направленным)

пс смысл всего этого что в квартире* в некоторых местах* с тем старичком dir 300 но антенным  был более стабильный сигнал

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а какую прошивку скачать  под него  http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database#


 Вам нужно выбрать *A1*. Затем в выпадающем меню — *Build 14896*

Файлы ap61.rom и ap61.ram берите оттуда, а вот прошивка есть более свежая — Downloads › others › eko › BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2 › 2014, а потом выбираете последнюю папку, например — 12-15-2014-r25648 и в ней находите dlink-dir300

Прошивка DD-WRT в DIR-300


У меня такой же роутер, взял за пачку сока на эксперименты. В принципе это можно выкинуть. Ничего кроме головной боли вы не поимеете. Я даже его подарить не могу, он прокачивает максимум 20 мбит/с.

----------


## Beliy987

Добрый вечер, у меня такая проблема: подключён к провайдеру "Бриз", потом захотел сеть WI-FI, подключил роутер D-Link dir-320 NRU(перекупил у соседа) у него всё хорошо работало. Сейчас я не могу зайти на главную страничку "Бриз" и всё что с ним связано. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый вечер, у меня такая проблема: подключён к провайдеру "Бриз", потом захотел сеть WI-FI, подключил роутер D-Link dir-320 NRU(перекупил у соседа) у него всё хорошо работало. Сейчас я не могу зайти на главную страничку "Бриз" и всё что с ним связано. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать?


 У вас неправильно настроен роутер. Нет локальных роутов/маршрутов.

*Настройка маршрутизации*
Если есть проблемы с доступом на локальные ресурсы (почта, torrent) - переходим в раздел «ADVANCED» — «Routing».

Указываем следующие настройки:

    Interface — «WAN Physical»; Destination — 172.17.0.0; Subnet Mask — 255.255.0.0; Gateway — [ваш шлюз];
    Interface — «WAN Physical»; Destination — 172.18.0.0; Subnet Mask — 255.255.0.0; Gateway — [ваш шлюз];
    Interface — «WAN Physical»; Destination — 172.19.0.0; Subnet Mask — 255.255.0.0; Gateway — [ваш шлюз];
    Interface — «WAN Physical»; Destination — 192.168.1.0; Subnet Mask — 255.255.255.0; Gateway — [ваш шлюз]; 


Сохраняем изменения нажатием кнопки «Save Settings».




Узнать [ваш шлюз] можно следующим образом. В WAN Physical указан IP адрес. Шлюз будет этот же IP, но с единичкой в конце. Например если WAN Physical — 172.18.20.*205* то шлюз будет — 172.18.20.*1*


Когда заработает локалка проверьте остальные настройки по этой инструкции — http://192.168.1.14/?page=dir-320

----------


## valeriyy

подскажите купил седня TP-Link TL-WR841ND,настроил очень быстро ,правда прошивку не обновлял ,непонятно почему скорость выше 54 Мбит не поднимается ,заявленная скорость до  300 Мбит

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> подскажите купил седня TP-Link TL-WR841ND,настроил очень быстро ,правда прошивку не обновлял ,непонятно почему скорость выше 54 Мбит не поднимается ,заявленная скорость до  300 Мбит


 
1. Подключаемое устройство тоже должно поддерживать режим N.
2. Channel Width: *40 MHz*; Mode: 11bg*n*; Encryption: *AES*

----------


## valeriyy

> 1. Подключаемое устройство тоже должно поддерживать режим N.
> 2. Channel Width: *40 MHz*; Mode: 11bg*n*; Encryption: *AES*


  а где это можно найти и проверить ?

----------


## shmargen

> а где это можно найти и проверить ?


 купить wi-fi адаптер N в ноутбук (если он еще есть в белом списке производителя ноутбука)

----------


## valeriyy

так это получается у меня  в нотике wi-fi адаптер старый (

----------


## shmargen

доброе утро

----------


## Dimonchik

На данный момент выбираю роутер между 841nd v.8.4 и 941nd v.5.3.
Если есть у кого-то информация или советы по данной теме отпишитесь плиз.
Спасибо за внимание !!!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> На данный момент выбираю роутер между 841nd v.8.4 и 941nd v.5.3.
> Если есть у кого-то информация или советы по данной теме отпишитесь плиз.
> Спасибо за внимание !!!


 
TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND *V2*
Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD

----------


## Dimonchik

Кто знает можно ли tplink 841nd и/или 941nd использовать как точку доступа? Спасибо.

----------


## Dimonchik

> TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND *V2*
> Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD


 Спасибо за совет.

----------


## pahaniche

> Кто знает можно ли tplink 841nd и/или 941nd использовать как точку доступа? Спасибо.


 Можно, но это кощунство

----------


## Dimonchik

Спасибо. Но почему кощунство? Если мне нужно объединить в одном устройстве точку доступа вай-фай и два порта лан. Получится? Так что-бы точка доступа давала айпишник стоящего перед ним роутера 1043.

----------


## starik87

да, получится

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо. Но почему кощунство? Если мне нужно объединить в одном устройстве точку доступа вай-фай и два порта лан. Получится? Так что-бы точка доступа давала айпишник *стоящего перед ним* роутера 1043.


 ???? Нарисуйте схему или напишите осмысленно. Потому как вверху бред. 

В любом случае, можно сделать все, что угодно, особенно на неофициальной прошивке.

----------


## Dimonchik

Простите за неточности. Описываю схему. Частный дом, интернет тенет оптика. Место подключения оптики и роутера металлический щит. В щите лан кабели со всего дома.
Задача - организовать интернет, беспроводной в том числе и iptv.
Спасибо за внимание !!!

----------


## pahaniche

> Простите за неточности. Описываю схему. Частный дом, интернет тенет оптика. Место подключения оптики и роутера металлический щит. В щите лан кабели со всего дома.
> Задача - организовать интернет, беспроводной в том числе и iptv.
> Спасибо за внимание !!!


 Забыли файл с проектом дома прикрепить

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Простите за неточности. Описываю схему. Частный дом, интернет тенет оптика. Место подключения оптики и роутера металлический щит. В щите лан кабели со всего дома.
> Задача - организовать интернет, беспроводной в том числе и iptv.
> Спасибо за внимание !!!


 
И тут мы выходим на финишную прямую. Железный щит расположенный неизвестно где и экранирующий Wi-Fi сигнал.

Интернет + IPTV = любой роутер. Wi-Fi в зависимости от ваших требований, этажность помещений, денег и т.д.

Я бы конечно начал с роутера имеющего оптический вход (SFP). Очень часто оптический конвертер зависает и является точкой отказа, его приходится перегружать.

C Wi-Fi это отдельная песня. При наличии проводов я бы забил бы на Wi-Fi. Ну максимум какой то легонький сигнал для мобилок.


Mikrotik CRS109-8G-1S-2HnD-IN
Mikrotik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
Mikrotik CRS125-24G-1S-2HnD-IN

1 этаж — Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD 2 этаж — Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD = имитация бесшовного Wi-Fi

----------


## Dimonchik

Где можно купить его в Одессе ?

----------


## pahaniche

> Где можно купить его в Одессе ?


 Ищи пользователя Mstream

----------


## Юлинька))

Всем добрый вечер) Может я не в той ветке пишу.... но тогда Вы мне подскажете куда..)
В общем проблема такая- ни с того ни с сего начал пропадать интернет при использовании нескольких гаджетов! (вайфай) Только ноут может работать и телевизор! Только подкл айпад или тел, все сразу везде пропадает!!! И в ноуте на шкале инета появляется желтый треугольник, при наведении на него пишет подключен ..... но без доступа. Вызывали провайдера (Вега) поменяли какую та там маленькую коробочку и все! Говоря что инет по нашему оборудованию к вам идеть! И еще посоветовали откл брандмауэр, я так сделала но все равно только ноут может работать! ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ???

----------


## pahaniche

> Всем добрый вечер) Может я не в той ветке пишу.... но тогда Вы мне подскажете куда..)
> В общем проблема такая- ни с того ни с сего начал пропадать интернет при использовании нескольких гаджетов! (вайфай) Только ноут может работать и телевизор! Только подкл айпад или тел, все сразу везде пропадает!!! И в ноуте на шкале инета появляется желтый треугольник, при наведении на него пишет подключен ..... но без доступа. Вызывали провайдера (Вега) поменяли какую та там маленькую коробочку и все! Говоря что инет по нашему оборудованию к вам идеть! И еще посоветовали откл брандмауэр, я так сделала но все равно только ноут может работать! ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ???


 Какая железка у вас отвечает за вай-фай? Как называется? Найдите модель на корпусе и напишите здесь.
И каким образом и какие устройства подключаются к роутеру (железка которая интернет раздает) по кабелю или по вай-фаю ?

----------


## Юлинька))

)))) Да вай фай. Сначала модем Д линк. к нему подключен TP-LINK Беспроводной маршрутизатор серии N 150 Мбит/с .

----------


## Dimonchik

Кто пользовался DIR-651? Есть какая-то инфа про роутер ?

----------


## Lisichka69

> Кто пользовался DIR-651? Есть какая-то инфа про роутер ?


  DIR-651 в пользовании больше года, со своими функциями справляется. Но вначале, пока не разобралась,постоянно перезагружался, каждому подключенному устройству присваивался один и тот айпи-адрес. Для этого роутера - видать обычное дело, просто для каждого подключенного устройства прописываю свой айпи-адрес и проблем не стало. Независимо какое подключение у устройства, по кабелю или вай-фай.

Отредактировала текст для тех, кто считает, что я написала бред...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто пользовался DIR-651? Есть какая-то инфа про роутер ?


 О D-LINK. Сообщение выше подтверждает мои выводы.

----------


## Dimonchik

Давно взял бы 1043, но он не подходит мне по размеру ((( поэтому изыскиваю варианты. По микротику жду ответа. Решил брать гигабитный роутер. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Dimonchik

> DIR-651 в пользовании больше года, со своими функциями справляется. Но вначале, пока не разобралась, при конфликте апи-адреса постоянно перезагружался. Для этого роутера - видать обычное дело, просто для каждого подключенного устройства прописываю свой апи-адрес и проблем не стало. Независимо какое подключение у устройства, по кабелю или вай-фай.


 Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Beliy987

Извините, но у меня на роутере не такое меню. Как мне найти это

----------


## pahaniche

> Извините, но у меня на роутере не такое меню. Как мне найти это


 Для начала выложить фото вашего меню

----------


## Beliy987

> Для начала выложить фото вашего меню


 А как сделать это фото

----------


## unique

> Давно взял бы 1043, но он не подходит мне по размеру


 Хардварной версии ниже 1.8 ищи.

----------


## Costihno

Подниму и здесь этот вопрос. Кто настраивал  1043 V2?  у меня с ним проблема что после настройки wifi работает , но отвалились лан порты. Проблема решается  отключением HD NAT. 
Причем на форуме тенета несколько постов от разных людей с такой же проблемой . Уже даже предложили чтоб ТП линк  просто  "допилил " мануал и на этом все.  Кто то тестировал разные прошивки?
Пожалуйста, throw the light.

----------


## shmargen

какая прошивка на тек. момент?

----------


## Лара10

Кто подскажет, подключили USB адаптер со скорость до 150 Мбит, а компьютер не тянет вайфай

----------


## Costihno

> какая прошивка на тек. момент?


  rev. 2.1

----------


## shmargen

> rev. 2.1


 вам эта страница о чем то говорит ?
 ну судя по ответу нет

Optimize the Hardware NAT functions;
Improve NAT Throughput with PPPoE connection (HNAT support).

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто подскажет, подключили USB адаптер со скорость до 150 Мбит, а компьютер не тянет вайфай


 
Кто что за что тянет? Потрудитесь пожалуйста выразить свою проблему в доступной форме.

----------


## Costihno

> вам эта страница о чем то говорит ?
>  ну судя по ответу нет
> 
> Optimize the Hardware NAT functions;
> Improve NAT Throughput with PPPoE connection (HNAT support).


 Спасибо ,а я читал вот эту страницу .
Ну че нельзя было все версии выложить на одной странице и указать что для Russian PPPoE?
залью - проверю, смогу только добраться до роутера  недели через 3.  Тем не менее, функционирование  ЛАН портов  это базовая функция роутера и не понятно почему надо что то мутить в настройках или upgrade прошивку чтоб она заработала.

----------


## vadyama

Добрый всем вечер.,не могу подключить айпи камеру,провести кабельный интернет нереально, купил мобильный wifi роутер интертелекома,хочу заходить с внешней сети и смотреть а не получается,я в этом балбесможет кто посоветует что-то

----------


## pahaniche

> Добрый всем вечер.,не могу подключить айпи камеру,провести кабельный интернет нереально, купил мобильный wifi роутер интертелекома,хочу заходить с внешней сети и смотреть а не получается,я в этом балбесможет кто посоветует что-то


 Штатный экстрасенс в отпуске. Давайте описывайте что вы там накупили и какими железками и провайдерами пользуетесь(за интер понятно, кто с другой стороны) ?
И чтото мне подсказывает что с интером без секаса камеры смотреть не получится, у них стандартные порты закрыты, придется проброс делать

----------


## vadyama

> Штатный экстрасенс в отпуске. Давайте описывайте что вы там накупили и какими железками и провайдерами пользуетесь(за интер понятно, кто с другой стороны) ?
> И чтото мне подсказывает что с интером без секаса камеры смотреть не получится, у них стандартные порты закрыты, придется проброс делать


 я ничего непонял то что вы написали,камера- Поворотная записывающая Wi Fi IP камера Wanscam HW0030 SD HD,роутер (скорость 14,7) в помещении компьютера нет,он нужен при настройки?дома бриз как все это синхронизировать чтобы смотреть картинку дома

----------


## pahaniche

> я ничего непонял то что вы написали,камера- Поворотная записывающая Wi Fi IP камера Wanscam HW0030 SD HD,роутер (скорость 14,7) в помещении компьютера нет,он нужен при настройки?дома бриз как все это синхронизировать чтобы смотреть картинку дома


 Тоесть вы хотите чтобы камера по файваю подключалась к роутеру, а вы потом дома смотрели что там у вас вдалеке происходит ?
Угадал?

----------


## vadyama

> Тоесть вы хотите чтобы камера по файваю подключалась к роутеру, а вы потом дома смотрели что там у вас вдалеке происходит ?
> Угадал?


 абсолютно верно

----------


## shmargen

перестань ему помогать а
ну просто пусть откроет инструкцию

Важно, что при этом не нужно обладать какими-то специальными знаниями и быть специалистом в этой области. Каждая PnP-IP камера имеет свой уникальный динамический IP-адрес, поэтому при подключении к интернету камера автоматически видит все доступные Wi-Fi сети, поэтому в настройках нужно лишь указать вашу сеть. Затем пользователю необходимо установить программу (поставляется в комплекте) на свой ПК, планшет или смартфон для просмотра камеры, и просто в этой программе ввести идентификационный номер PnP-IP камеры (P2P-ID номер) находящийся на самой камере, и свой пароль для защиты доступа. Все! Система видеонаблюдения за удаленным объектом готова. Теперь вы можете наблюдать за вашим объектом с любой точки мира, причем с любого устройства, будь то компьютер, планшет или смартфон даже с мобильным 3G-подключением.

и это именно о его камере на которой даже адрес выбит

----------


## vadyama

> перестань ему помогать а
> ну просто пусть откроет инструкцию
> 
> Важно, что при этом не нужно обладать какими-то специальными знаниями и быть специалистом в этой области. Каждая PnP-IP камера имеет свой уникальный динамический IP-адрес, поэтому при подключении к интернету камера автоматически видит все доступные Wi-Fi сети, поэтому в настройках нужно лишь указать вашу сеть. Затем пользователю необходимо установить программу (поставляется в комплекте) на свой ПК, планшет или смартфон для просмотра камеры, и просто в этой программе ввести идентификационный номер PnP-IP камеры (P2P-ID номер) находящийся на самой камере, и свой пароль для защиты доступа. Все! Система видеонаблюдения за удаленным объектом готова. Теперь вы можете наблюдать за вашим объектом с любой точки мира, причем с любого устройства, будь то компьютер, планшет или смартфон даже с мобильным 3G-подключением.
> 
> и это именно о его камере на которой даже адрес выбит


 ты думаешь самый умный это я все сделал и ничего не получилось,

----------


## pahaniche

> ты думаешь самый умный это я все сделал и ничего не получилось,


 А теперь медленно, с чувством, с тактом и расстановкой знаков препинания рассказываем все шаги ваших манипуляций с того момента как вы занесли все это барахло в помещение за которым собрались наблюдать.

----------


## vadyama

занес камеру,подключил к питанию,потом принес вайфай роутер в помещении больше ничего неделал, может что-то еще сделать что я незнаю,пытался настроить дома на компе с диска установочного камеры,нечего невижу подсказки http://chipmart.ru/nastroika

----------


## pahaniche

> занес камеру,подключил к питанию,потом принес вайфай роутер в помещении больше ничего неделал,пытался настроить дома на компе с диска установочного камеры,нечего невижу

----------


## pahaniche

Когда и где роутер покупали? Чек остался?

----------


## vadyama

28 01 15 года,покупал в интере, на воровского, он работает, телефон его видит, дома компы видят

----------


## pahaniche

Роутер с камерой вы оставили в магазине?

----------


## Попутчик.

Смотрите, объясняю более детально, было куплено вышеуказанное оборудование ( камера и роутер) , все было подключено, установлено программное обеспечение на пк (пк находиться дома, провайдер-бриз, в помещении где находиться камера, соответственно - интертелеком) через штатную программу, которая идет в комплекте к камере, делаю все по инструкции, добавляю айди (PnP-IP) камеры, но все равно не находит, и не одну доступную сеть вай-фай тоже, вопрос заключается в том, как все-таки сделать, что бы через пк подключиться к камере, или все таки подключить камеру к вай-фаю находящегося не посредственно рядом с ней.

----------


## Попутчик.

Да, роутер  с камерой находятся в одном помещении, все включено, роутер на зарядке в сети включен, камера тоже.

----------


## shmargen

*pahaniche*
держись брат их уже двое 
сам виноват
занес камеру и роутер и положил на стол это еще не настройка
а сети увидеть что фабрично вбиты по умолчанию как ASUS TP-LINK D-LINK и к ним присоединение  это тоже не подключение

----------


## Попутчик.

> *pahaniche*
> держись брат их уже двое 
> сам виноват


 Вы бы дяденька, помогли лучше, чем ёрничали.

----------


## Попутчик.

> *pahaniche*
> держись брат их уже двое 
> сам виноват
> занес камеру и роутер и положил на стол это еще не настройка
> а сети увидеть что фабрично вбиты по умолчанию как ASUS TP-LINK D-LINK и к ним присоединение  это тоже не подключение


 Вопрос и заключается, в том, что роутер - интертелеком (мобильный роутер), роутер и камера находятся рядом, в одном помещении, в данном помещении пк нету, думал настроить через домашнеий пк, через программное обеспечение которое шло в комплекте к камере, но не получается, вот и прошу помощи у спецов.

----------


## pahaniche

> *pahaniche*
> держись брат их уже двое 
> сам виноват


 Хоть какое-то развлечение на смене, тупо пялится в моник надоело, а тут хоть поиздев..., помочь кому-то  :smileflag:

----------


## pahaniche

> Вопрос и заключается, в том, что роутер - интертелеком (мобильный роутер), роутер и камера находятся рядом, в одном помещении, в данном помещении пк нету, думал настроить через домашнеий пк, через программное обеспечение которое шло в комплекте к камере, но не получается, вот и прошу помощи у спецов.


 А вы камеру к роутеру подключили?

----------


## `KG`

если я все правильно понял. 
1) интеровский модем работает в том помеении например с вашим телефоном или планшетом. 
2) соединяем камеру к роутеру (наверное нужно взять с собой ноутбук для этого) если не видит сеть попробывать посмотреть карналы вай фая, обновить последнию прошивку модема. 
если не выходит ничего, проверить на домашнем вай фай роутере, на роутере друга, видит ли камера вай фай сеть какого нибудь роутера. если не чего не получится нести все это барахло обратно в магазин.

----------


## pahaniche

Читаем и плачем:

Доступні порти
За мережевим протоколом tcp:
20,21 - ftp (File Transfer [Default Data], File Transfer [Control] )
22 - ssh (Secure Shell Login)
53 - Domain Name Server.
Використання порту 53 по протоколу udp можливе тільки
для роботи з dns серверами компанії ТОВ Інтертелеком
(195.128.182.40, 195.128.182.41)
80 - World Wide Web HTTP
81 - 83 - alternative World Wide Web HTTP
110 - pop3 (Post Office Protocol - Version 3)
119 - Network News Transfer Protocol
123 - Network Time Protocol
143 - imap (Interim Mail Access Protocol)
443 - https
995 - pop3s (pop3 protocol over TLS/SSL)
5190-5193 - aol (ICQ clients)
5222,5223 - xmpp (jabber)
25 - smtp (Simple Mail Transfer)
(використання порту за протоколом tcp 25 (smtp) можливо
лише через smtp ТОВ Інтертелеком (smtp.it.odessa.ua).
*Всі інші порти за протоколом tcp недоступні.
*
А я вам говорил в самом начале - нифига у вас не получится
секасом придется заниматься, в троём, роутер меняем на USB-свисток, докупаем роутер с USB, для свистка и лепим это все вместе с камерой в единое целое
да чуть не забыл, успех будет только в случае если клиентская сторона позволяет настройку порта на котором нужно слушать камеру
Дерзаем  (© полковник Савельев)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> *Всі інші порти за протоколом tcp недоступні.
> *


 
1. Port Forwarding

2. В самой камере выставить нужный порт.

----------


## pahaniche

> 1. Port Forwarding
> 
> 2. В самой камере выставить нужный порт.


 Я об этом и говорю.
Кстати Леший, кажется товарищи с поселка. Намек понял ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я об этом и говорю.
> Кстати Леший, кажется товарищи с поселка. Намек понял ?


 Я на выезды не езжу, но удаленно по TeamViewer я бы глянул. 

Порты это еще ерунда, нужно же еще DDNS настраивать. 
И кстати, ИНТЕРТЕЛЕКОМ же за NAT. Или я ошибаюсь и он выдает IP? Как чувак собирается получить удаленный доступ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> или все таки подключить камеру к вай-фаю находящегося не посредственно рядом с ней.


 
1. Прийти домой за штатный компьютер и с помощью него подключиться к Wi-Fi модема. Выставить там название сети — sid и пароль для Wi-Fi и т.п.

2. Подключить камеру кабелем к домашней сети. Настроить ёё на Wi-Fi сетку модема. 

3. Разобраться с портами. 

4. Купить у интертелекома постоянный IP для удаленного доступа.

----------


## МамаАлиночки

Плиз помогите,что то не можем настроить роутер,у нас о пиво окно,роутер  TP LINK1043 ,запрашивает выбрать тип подключения,какой выбрать

----------


## pahaniche

> Плиз помогите,что то не можем настроить роутер,у нас о пиво окно,роутер  TP LINK1043 ,запрашивает выбрать тип подключения,какой выбрать


 Чота за пиво не совсем понял 
Провайдер у вас кто?

----------


## voodlik

Кто разбирается напишите плиз.
Можно ли подключить к маршрутизатору  с wi fi (оператор тенет ) второй маршрутизатор с wi fi как повторитель если у него вход (wan) под телефонный провод ?
Подключить по wi fi ?

----------


## SergSSS

> Кто разбирается напишите плиз.
> Можно ли подключить к маршрутизатору  с wi fi (оператор тенет ) второй маршрутизатор с wi fi как повторитель если у него вход (lan) под телефонный провод ?
> Подключить по wi fi ?


 Напиши модель второго маршрутизатора.

----------


## voodlik

D-link DSL-2650u и первый d-link помойму dir 300??

----------


## pahaniche

> D-link DSL-2650u и первый d-link помойму dir 300??


 Неполучитца

----------


## voodlik

благодарю за ответ.
 тогда его (d-link DSL 2650u)(белый) нужно поменять на тот который подойдет.
Может у когонибудь есть подходящий вариант?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто разбирается напишите плиз.
> Можно ли подключить к маршрутизатору с wi fi (оператор тенет ) второй маршрутизатор с wi fi как повторитель если у него вход (wan) под телефонный провод ?
> Подключить по wi fi ?


 Если у вас DSL-2650U*/NRU/C*, то — Выделение LAN-порта под Ethernet-WAN





> Указанные DSL-маршрутизаторы при необходимости можно использовать как обычные
> Ethernet-маршрутизаторы. Для этого под WAN-интерфейс можно выделить любой LAN-
> порт.


 1. Отключить DHCP сервер. 
2. Поставить такой же SSID как на основном роутере, но другой канал. Разброс по каналам — 1-6-13.

----------


## SergSSS

Леший, ты много встречал роутеров, скажи тебе когда-нибудь встречался неtgear, 54 мбитный, который вещает на 14-м канале?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Леший, ты много встречал роутеров, скажи тебе когда-нибудь встречался неtgear, 54 мбитный, который вещает на 14-м канале?


 14 канал разрешен только у японцев или это неофициальная прошивка. Во многих странах 12 и 13 тоже недоступен.

У некоторых моделей роутеров есть выбор страны и выбрать Japan никто не мешает.

----------


## SergSSS

> 14 канал разрешен только у японцев или это неофициальная прошивка. Во многих странах 12 и 13 тоже недоступен.
> 
> У некоторых моделей роутеров есть выбор страны и выбрать Japan никто не мешает.


 Я думал глюк роутера, может и от старости, его хозяин мой знакомый, позвонил и сказал, что ноут перестал видеть его, другие сети видит, я приехал, сбросил по дефолту, выставил страну нашу, дальше канал на авто (13 каналов в списке), wpa2 aes, сохранил, перегрузил пробную подключиться, один из двух ноутов видит, один из двух телефонов видит, начинаю курить, случайно на своем Афоне четвертом, который видит в пороге wifi analyzer замечаю, что роутер из-за забитого эфира стал на 14 канал, это для меня новость  :smileflag:  пришлось выставить вручную канал и все стало гуд. Может кому-то пригодится.

----------


## unique

> Если у вас DSL-2650U*/NRU/C*, то — Выделение LAN-порта под Ethernet-WAN
> 
> 1. Отключить DHCP сервер. 
> 2. Поставить такой же SSID как на основном роутере, но другой канал. Разброс по каналам — 1-6-13.


 Если отключить ему DHCP-сервер, зачем ему WAN?

----------


## valeriyy

подскажите пожалуйста есть роутер D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 остался от провайдера кивстар  , может ли он работать с другими провайдерами??например с провайдером   http://www.icn.od.ua/

----------


## Acidr

> подскажите пожалуйста есть роутер D-Link DIR-300/A/D1 остался от провайдера кивстар  , может ли он работать с другими провайдерами??например с провайдером   http://www.icn.od.ua/


 Не знаю, как сейчас, но раньше киевстаровские роутеры работали только! с киевстаром. И не перепрошивались.

----------


## pahaniche

> Не знаю, как сейчас, но раньше киевстаровские роутеры работали только! с киевстаром. И не перепрошивались.


 Уже прошиваются  :smileflag:

----------


## El Comandante

При перепрошивке, кажись, умер TL-WR841N - свет во время процесса вырубило, теперь при подключении к ноуту напрямую ноут роутер не видит, подключаю второй роутер (DIR-300) - все ок.
Куда или кому можно отнести посмотреть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Куда или кому можно отнести посмотреть?


 Отнесите свои глаза в гугл — tp-link восстановление после неудачной прошивки

Есть вариант что это не получиться тогда только через serial port .

Сервисные центры TP-LINK

38 	Одеса 	ООО "ИНТЕХ ЛТД" 	вул. Успенська, 101 	(048) 777-45-27 	ПН-ПТ, з 10:00 до 18:00, СБ, з 10:00 до 16:00
39 	Одеса 	ТОВ "Неолоджик" 	вул.Пироговська, буд. 21 	(048) 728-7627, (048) 722-4014 	ПН-ПТ, з 10:00 до 18:00, СБ, з 10:00 до 15:00

----------


## eldorn

Всем привет
Купил себе новый роутер D-Link DIR-615. Настроил согласно инструкции на сайте техподдержки бриза. Но периодически пропадает интернет, стабильно раз в час может быть чаще. Подскажите может есть решения данной проблемы. Ранее стоял DIR-300 и таких проблем не наблюдалось.
Настраивал D-Link DIR-615  по типу соединения PPPoE. Может в этом проблема?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет
> Купил себе новый роутер D-Link DIR-615. Настроил согласно инструкции на сайте техподдержки бриза. Но периодически пропадает интернет, стабильно раз в час может быть чаще. Подскажите может есть решения данной проблемы. Ранее стоял DIR-300 и таких проблем не наблюдалось.
> Настраивал D-Link DIR-615  по типу соединения PPPoE. Может в этом проблема?


 1. Посмотреть логи роутера и определить причину. 
2. Обновить прошивку.

Мои мысли о D-LINK.

----------


## El Comandante

> Есть вариант что это не получиться тогда только через serial port .
> 
> Сервисные центры TP-LINK
> 39 	Одеса 	ТОВ "Неолоджик" 	вул.Пироговська, буд. 21 	(048) 728-7627, (048) 722-4014 	ПН-ПТ, з 10:00 до 18:00, СБ, з 10:00 до 15:00


 Ви таки будете смеяться, но поменяли на новый (точно такой же роутер) без всяких проблем. Пока лежит в коробке, старичок DIR-300 справляется с поставленными задачами.

----------


## Drabic

помогите пожалуйста, провайдер соборка, телевизор сони со смартом, роутер edimax br6268nS,    нада настроить IPTV

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> помогите пожалуйста, провайдер соборка, телевизор сони со смартом, роутер edimax br6268nS,    нада настроить IPTV


 Инструкция страница 76 :


"Advanced" —> "IGMP" : 

"IGMP Snooping" — *Enable*
"IGMP Proxy" — *Enable*




Что касается телевизора, то тут без приложения для IPTV не обойтись, а это на другой форум или в гугл.

Насколько я понял что сони, что филипс не сделали приложения для IPTV. Как вариант взломанная прошивка или трансляция через DNLA сервис (ужасный костыль). Либо купите IPTV приставку AURA HD.

----------


## Drabic

это вы мне скинули мануал на роутер V2, а у меня первой серии, тут несколько по другому, и не могу найти по нему мануал

А раскажите пожалуйста как это сделать с помощью DLNA, в интернете нашёл тонны информации, что должно работать без посредства ПК прямо из роутера в телевизор, но никакой конкретики по том где и какие настройки вводить и что нажимать нету, хотелось бы понять, вроде выглядит всё просто но куда и какие адреса и шлюзы прописывать не могу понять

----------


## TwisteR1

Я на Филипсе мудохался с аптв. Ставил на 1043 опен-врт с пакетом xupnpd . работало. Были какие-то мелкие косяки, уже не мною точно какие.
Есть ещё какой-то сервис в сети для просмотра аптв через браузер как хтмл5 видео, но не вспомню название уже.
Лично я пришёл к выводу, что проще приставку купить )

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Были какие-то мелкие косяки,


 Это переключение каналов 5-7 секунд мелочь? У него роутер более тормознутый, будут выпадания кадров, если вообще что то заработает. 
И не будем забывать, что нужна неофициальная прошивка. А это какой то левый Edimax со всеми вытекающими.
Нужен наш, "православный" роутер, с поддержкой OpenWRT.




> Лично я пришёл к выводу, что проще приставку купить )


 во-во.

----------


## Крэк

Подскажите, как обьяснить вот такую ситуацию с пингом (ноутбук-.-.-.-роутер)..... Достало уже, никакого решения пока не нашёл... Всё было ок, но уже недели 3 вот такие периодические скачки:


Что может их вызывать?? Вирусов не найдено......

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите, как обьяснить вот такую ситуацию с пингом (ноутбук-.-.-.-роутер)..... Достало уже, никакого решения пока не нашёл... Всё было ок, но уже недели 3 вот такие периодические скачки:
> Вложение 9843909
> 
> Что может их вызывать?? Вирусов не найдено......


 
Мне интересно с какого момента люди поймут, что здесь не форум людей X.
Мы не читаем мысли и не гадаем на кофейной гущи. 



  *Показать скрытый текст* ** 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=ru

----------


## fyntez

Народ, может кто сталкивался с настройками в комбинации  TL-WR841N + Soho  Пока ничего толкового не могу найти. Сигнал приходит по оптоволокну и через конвертер шел на комп и ТВ по кабелям без всяких роутеров/свитчей. Почти месяц назад отрубли ТВ. Говорят что у них IP на всех не хватает, так что пришлось ставить роутер. Клонировал MAC Address - заработал комп, а ТВ нет. В службе поддержки говорят, что по моему тарифу раздается на 2 устройства. Вызвать мудаков не совпадаю по рабочему времени. Буду благодарен настройкам и советам (можно и скринсейвы) или ссылку на место где такая проблема рассматривается. В настройки захожу введя в браузер "http://tplinkwifi.net/". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вызвать мудаков не совпадаю по рабочему времени.


 Даже мысли не возникает вам помочь. Хотя ответ очевиден.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Возможно кто то пропустил вот это, даю ссылку.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *((((((((((*

----------


## fyntez

Если кто принял описане на свой счёт- не надо строчит пустые посты, я просил отозваться тех, кто может помочь, а не... С ЭТИМИ уже сталкивался и не раз- надоело.

----------


## Quattro

роутер сломался или прошивка дала сбой?
 TL-WR741N  работает, ноут подключен по вайфаю, внезапно гаснут все лапмпочки кроме питания и в таком режиме он стоит около получаса, потом все само по себе заводится и продолжает работать. Быть может блок питания уже сдувается?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> роутер сломался или прошивка дала сбой?
>  TL-WR741N  работает, ноут подключен по вайфаю, внезапно гаснут все лапмпочки кроме питания и в таком режиме он стоит около получаса, потом все само по себе заводится и продолжает работать. Быть может блок питания уже сдувается?


 Это скорее всего конденсаторы вспухли в блоке питания или в самом роутере, что менее вероятно.

Легонько стукните ногой/рукой по корпусу блока питания, чтобы он дал трещину по щелям где клей. Потом разламывайте. Лучше конечно сразу лезвием, а потом скотчем все собирается и будет как новый.

----------


## Quattro

> Это скорее всего конденсаторы вспухли в блоке питания или в самом роутере, что менее вероятно.
> 
> Легонько стукните ногой/рукой по корпусу блока питания, чтобы он дал трещину по щелям где клей. Потом разламывайте. Лучше конечно сразу лезвием, а потом скотчем все собирается и будет как новый.


  тоже подумал на конденсаторы, буду разбирать, спасибо.
ПыСы Гарантия 2 года. С момента покупки прошло 2 года и 1 месяц.

----------


## Acidr

> тоже подумал на конденсаторы, буду разбирать, спасибо.
> ПыСы Гарантия 2 года. С момента покупки прошло 2 года и 1 месяц.


 Так часто бывает по срокам - закон подлости. НО, гарантия на БП всё равно не распространяется обычно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> тоже подумал на конденсаторы, буду разбирать, спасибо.
> ПыСы Гарантия 2 года. С момента покупки прошло 2 года и 1 месяц.


 Тогда я вас сильно огорчу. За два года это не могут быть конденсаторы. Разве что вы обмотали блок питания пуховым платком (перегрев), но даже так за это время они не успеют вспухнуть.

----------


## Quattro

> Тогда я вас сильно огорчу. За два года это не могут быть конденсаторы.


  будем разбирать значит. А что характерно для этих роутиров если не конденсаторы? Или 2 года это долгожитель?

----------


## Полесов

Mikrotik RouterOS: новая функция Cloud
В последних версиях фирменной сетевой операционной системы Mikrotik RouterOS, специалисты компании разработчика, внесли достаточно большое число изменений и улучшений. Кроме исправления некоторых ошибок, функционал операционной системы, пополнился не малым числом новшеств. В частности, начиная с версии RouterOS v6.14, в разделе IP, появился новый пункт Cloud, с которым мы сегодня и познакомимся.

http://lanmarket.ua/stats/Mikrotik-RouterOS:-novaya-funkciya-Cloud

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Mikrotik RouterOS: новая функция Cloud
> В последних версиях фирменной сетевой операционной системы Mikrotik RouterOS, специалисты компании разработчика, внесли достаточно большое число изменений и улучшений. Кроме исправления некоторых ошибок, функционал операционной системы, пополнился не малым числом новшеств. В частности, начиная с версии RouterOS v6.14, в разделе IP, появился новый пункт Cloud, с которым мы сегодня и познакомимся.
> 
> http://lanmarket.ua/stats/Mikrotik-RouterOS:-novaya-funkciya-Cloud


 Ты прикалываешься, выкладывая новости годичной давности?

И как бы практически бесполезная функция.

----------


## Полесов

новость - да, старовата,  но фишка приятная.
никаких тебе скриптов не надо

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> новость - да, старовата,  но фишка приятная.
> никаких тебе скриптов не надо


 После того, когда я, не программист, потратил несколько суток, на то, что обычный программист сделает за 10 минут, а именно написал скрипт для FreeDNS.afraid.org, я ни за что в жизни не признаю, что мне нужен какой то Cloud.  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

у меня тоже скрипты (no-ip), 
но клауд - шаг навстречу простым юзерам.
поставил галку - все работает

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

не знаю в эту ветку или нет, но есть проблема с роутером ТPLINK 941N, т.е. блокирует  доступ к некоторым  сайтам, но при подключении кабеля на прямую все работает отлично и сайты все открываются. Даже сейчас ОФ тоже криво работает, приходится постоянно перезагружать страницу, а при подключении на прямую все летает. Настройки все сбрасывал, прошивки менял, блокировок нету ни каких и толку ни какого , по-этому просьба помочь разобраться в чем  может быть проблема? Оператор кстати Киевстар и Виндоус 10 стоит.

пингуется ОФ плохо  и с постоянными потерями, а на прямую все нормально.

----------


## shmargen

уберите два проблемы: Киевстар и Виндоус 10  я серьезно

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

> уберите два проблемы: Киевстар и Виндоус 10  я серьезно


 это не ответ, чтобы убирать что-то нужно вначале  выяснить из-за этого ли проблема) так что ждем, может у кого-то появятся мысли по этому поводу

----------


## shmargen

> вначале выяснить из-за этого ли проблема)


 выясняют уборкой/заменой  одной двух составляющих 
проверка линии замена на эталонный роутер и подключение вашего на эталонную систему 
я открыл вам Омерику?
вам же даже сложно сказать а подключаетесь вы по wi-fi к роутеру или нет
понятно что без роутера все хорошо это написано
попробуйте прочесть

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> не знаю в эту ветку или нет, но есть проблема с роутером ТPLINK 941N, т.е. блокирует  доступ к некоторым  сайтам, но при подключении кабеля на прямую все работает отлично и сайты все открываются. Даже сейчас ОФ тоже криво работает, приходится постоянно перезагружать страницу, а при подключении на прямую все летает. Настройки все сбрасывал, прошивки менял, блокировок нету ни каких и толку ни какого , по-этому просьба помочь разобраться в чем  может быть проблема? Оператор кстати Киевстар и Виндоус 10 стоит.
> 
> пингуется ОФ плохо  и с постоянными потерями, а на прямую все нормально.


 
1. Это размер MTU или MRU. В роутере Network —> WAN —> MTU Size (in bytes): *1500* (для Dynamic IP)

2. Это DNS. Покажите скриншот DHCP —> DHCP Settings —> *Primary DNS*: *Secondary DNS*:

А так же скрин Network —> WAN —> 

Use These DNS Servers : 

Primary DNS: 
Secondary DNS:

Как вариант на попробовать :

Primary DNS: 8.8.8.8
Secondary DNS: 8.8.4.4

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

это я уже делал и определял, может не все, но очень странно работает ОФ, а все остальные сайты , не считая некоторых, работают хорошо. Подключаюсь  я не по Вайфаю, а напрямую, но через роутер. На счет пинга именно он  постоянно показывает потери ОФ, но когда кабель подключен напрямую, все повторяю , работает отлично.

----------


## shmargen

патчкорд сменить порт (в другой из четырех)  или сменить шнурок тоже делали?
раз вы подключены к роутеру но через LAN
откуда вы шнурок взяли может он вообще не для этих целей может он кросс может он перебит частично
все проблемы в куске двухметровом кабеля и пинг вам об этом говорит

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

а почему тогда пинг других сайтов хороший, а этого очень плохой? сейчас проверю кабель и в другие порты подключу.

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

> 1. Это размер MTU или MRU. В роутере Network —> WAN —> MTU Size (in bytes): *1500* (для Dynamic IP)
> 
> 2. Это DNS. Покажите скриншот DHCP —> DHCP Settings —> *Primary DNS*: *Secondary DNS*:
> 
> А так же скрин Network —> WAN —> 
> 
> Use These DNS Servers : 
> 
> Primary DNS: 
> ...


 
сейчас подключил кабель на прямую к компу, т.к. через роутер сидеть на ОФ не возможно, т.к. нормально  не работает. 
МТU стоит 1500, игрался по разному, но все равно результат тот же
ДНС в настройках ставил Гугловские, т.е. то что вы указали, тоже результат плачевный, да и  галочка подключения  через ДНС в роутере выключена, т.е. через него не должно быть вроде подключения или в автоматическом режиме должно назначаться. 
 


с кабелем все нормально, ставил другой результат такой же.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> сейчас подключил кабель на прямую к компу, т.к. через роутер сидеть на ОФ не возможно, т.к. нормально  не работает. 
> МТU стоит 1500, игрался по разному, но все равно результат тот же
> ДНС в настройках ставил Гугловские, т.е. то что вы указали, тоже результат плачевный, да и  галочка подключения  через ДНС в роутере выключена, т.е. через него не должно быть вроде подключения или в автоматическом режиме должно назначаться. 
> Вложение 10217417 Вложение 10217434
> 
> 
> с кабелем все нормально, ставил другой результат такой же.


 Поставьте галочку на — "Использовать эти DNS сервера". 
А в  DHCP —> DHCP Settings —> Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1

Перегрузите комп.

----------


## Dmitriy_sm

> Поставьте галочку на — "Использовать эти DNS сервера". 
> А в  DHCP —> DHCP Settings —> Primary DNS: 192.168.1.1
> 
> Перегрузите комп.


 
наконец-то начал ОФ  нормально работать, спс)) 

но все равно не все сайты открываются  и понять не могу почему, к примеру сайт Стикона  открываться в никакую не хочет через роутер, только напрямую работает.

----------


## Полесов

> наконец-то начал ОФ  нормально работать, спс)) 
> 
> но все равно не все сайты открываются  и понять не могу почему, к примеру сайт Стикона  открываться в никакую не хочет через роутер, только напрямую работает.


 это типичная проблема с МТУ.
роутер глючит скорее всего

----------


## валерьянович

Доброго дня,,Кто сможет  настроить роутер,на посёлке котовского?

----------


## `KG`

> Доброго дня,,Кто сможет  настроить роутер,на посёлке котовского?


 Тоже интересует этот вопрос. ТП линк 1043нд в2 последняя русская прошивка. Пару раз в сутки обрывает Коннект.

----------


## pahaniche

> Доброго дня,,Кто сможет  настроить роутер,на посёлке котовского?


 какой роутер?
какой провайдер?

----------


## pahaniche

> Тоже интересует этот вопрос. ТП линк 1043нд в2 последняя русская прошивка. Пару раз в сутки обрывает Коннект.


 какой провайдер?
точная версия прошивки?

----------


## валерьянович

> Доброго дня,,Кто сможет  настроить роутер,на посёлке котовского?


 всем спасибо,уже настроил.

----------


## Orbital Kid

Подскажите, роутер TP-Link WDR4300, подключён к Soho, стоит предпоследняя прошивка (на сайте есть последняя, но не ставил), сегодня как-то странно глюканул. Пришлось сбрасывать до заводских настроек, настроил как было, всё ок. И по привычке поставил старое название сети (раздаю соседям некоторым wi-fi), сменил на ту, под которой все её знают, и всё, wi-fi исчез. В интерфейсе роутера говорится что включено, но ни один девайс не видит wi-fi, и на морде роутера оба значка wi-fi даже не светятся. Переключатель wi-fi стоит в положении On. Куда копать?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Куда копать?


 Я уже устал повторять что здесь не экстрасенсы. Откуда мы знаем что вы там настроили? Вам сложно сделать скриншоты настроек?


1. Поставить чекбокс — "Включить широковещание SSID"

2. Не все устройства видят 13 канал. Поставьте к примеру — 11.

3. Режим — "11аn  смешанный" или "Только 11n"

4. Ширина канала — "Авто"



  *Показать скрытый текст* *скрины*














Но я бы конечно разбирался бы с кнопкой на задней части корпуса. Вполне вероятно что это она глючит. 


Ёще бывает что нажимают кнопку WPS и что там в роутере переклинивает и появляется Wi-Fi, хотя не понятно как это вообще связанно с его исчезновением.

----------


## Orbital Kid

> Но я бы конечно разбирался бы с кнопкой на задней части корпуса. Вполне вероятно что это она глючит. 
> Ёще бывает что нажимают кнопку WPS и что там в роутере переклинивает и появляется Wi-Fi, хотя не понятно как это вообще связанно с его исчезновением.


 Я понимаю что не экстрасенсы, ступил, нужно было таки скрины выложить. Сегодня случайно заметил, что роутер не хочет одновременно работать на 2.4 и 5Гц, ставишь работу на 2.4 - вайфай появляется.

----------


## pahaniche

> Я понимаю что не экстрасенсы, ступил, нужно было таки скрины выложить. Сегодня случайно заметил, что роутер не хочет одновременно работать на 2.4 и 5Гц, ставишь работу на 2.4 - вайфай появляется.


 Ото нефиг выпендриваться с 5 Гц 
Сиди на 2.4 как все

----------


## Quattro

> (раздаю соседям некоторым wi-fi)


 


> роутер не хочет одновременно работать на 2.4 и 5Гц, ставишь работу на 2.4 - вайфай появляется.


 однако интересные у тебя соседи - купить свистки 5-ти Ггц-овые они могут, а провести себе канал связи - нет

----------


## pahaniche

> однако интересные у тебя соседи - купить свистки 5-ти Ггц-овые они могут, а провести себе канал связи - нет


 Ну так на последние и покупали

----------


## Orbital Kid

> однако интересные у тебя соседи - купить свистки 5-ти Ггц-овые они могут, а провести себе канал связи - нет


 Тю! У моих соседей древний ноут на висте. Там не то что 5гц свистки купить, там только ноут сеть видит.

----------


## Corban_jum

Не знаю в какой теме писать. Напишу тут. 
Подключён был к Комстару, который купила Вега. Живу в частном секторе. Подключение через оптику, которая ведёт в GPON huawei hg-8245 ( вроде так модель называется). 



Вот так это фигня выглядит.  К ней подключён собственно инет в один порт, в телефонный порт телефон и во второй Lan подключён мини свитч( или чёто такое) который позволяет подключить 4 девайса. Вот в него и воткнуто 4 приставки Маг250. Но холера вся в том, что настроена так, что розетки на которые выведены приставки не раздают интернет, а только IPTV, которое меня не устраивает и хочу сменить IPTV провайдера, но не меняя интернет провайдера. 
Кто может мне помочь не за бесплатно перенастроить эту шайтан-машину, чтобы в Lan розетках был интернет?

----------


## Acidr

> Не знаю в какой теме писать. Напишу тут. 
> Подключён был к Комстару, который купила Вега. Живу в частном секторе. Подключение через оптику, которая ведёт в GPON huawei hg-8245 ( вроде так модель называется). 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот так это фигня выглядит.  К ней подключён собственно инет в один порт, в телефонный порт телефон и во второй Lan подключён мини свитч( или чёто такое) который позволяет подключить 4 девайса. Вот в него и воткнуто 4 приставки Маг250. Но холера вся в том, что настроена так, что розетки на которые выведены приставки не раздают интернет, а только IPTV, которое меня не устраивает и хочу сменить IPTV провайдера, но не меняя интернет провайдера. 
> Кто может мне помочь не за бесплатно перенастроить эту шайтан-машину, чтобы в Lan розетках был интернет?


 Попробуй переткнуть свич в другой порт. Скорее всего сейчас он подключен в 4-й или 3-й порт.Попробуй тыкнуть в 1-й или 2-й. И будет счастье)) Если не прав, поправьте меня, люди добрые.

----------


## Corban_jum

> Попробуй переткнуть свич в другой порт. Скорее всего сейчас он подключен в 4-й или 3-й порт.Попробуй тыкнуть в 1-й или 2-й. И будет счастье)) Если не прав, поправьте меня, люди добрые.


 так всё просто?

----------


## Acidr

> так всё просто?


 Судя из описания, лан в который подключены приставки "проброшен" и пускает через себя только сетевой ресурс провайдера. Проверь. Если поможет, значит так и есть. Просто это самый простой способ)

----------


## Acidr

> так всё просто?


 ТЫЦ Тут в описании к 4-5 картинкам описано.

----------


## Corban_jum

> ТЫЦ Тут в описании к 4-5 картинкам описано.


 проблема в том, что у меня нет доступа к веб-морде

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> проблема в том, что у меня нет доступа к веб-морде


 Вот тут люди успешно меняют пароль — Huawei HG8245 - Обсуждение, GPON от РосТелекому


Начните с этих пар логин/пароль




> telecomadmin \ admintelecom
> telecomadmin \ NWTF5x%RaK8mVbD
> telecomadmin \ NWTF5x%
> telecomadmin \ nE7jA%5m
> telecomadmin \ xyz
> admin \ *6P0N4dm1nP4SS*


 P.S. И все это я нашел в гугле за 120 секунд, вставив в поиск — "huawei hg-8245"

----------


## Acidr

> проблема в том, что у меня нет доступа к веб-морде


 Я к тому, что не все же 4 порта на нем пробросили. Скорее всего только один. Поэтому просто перекинь шланг на соседний порт.

----------


## Corban_jum

> Вот тут люди успешно меняют пароль — Huawei HG8245 - Обсуждение, GPON от РосТелекому
> 
> 
> Начните с этих пар логин/пароль
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. И все это я нашел в гугле за 120 секунд, вставив в поиск — "huawei hg-8245"


 там не в пароли дело, а просто-страница не найдена

----------


## Corban_jum

Там настолько всё дико подключено, что у меня просто не выходит вытянуть с порта. Хотя фиксаторов каких-то я не вижу. Зато столько проводов, что кошмар. Эти ... за 200$ подключили чисто по дичи

Вот так это всё выглядит и работает 3 года... Вега( экс-Комстар)

----------


## pahaniche

> Там настолько всё дико подключено, что у меня просто не выходит вытянуть с порта. Хотя фиксаторов каких-то я не вижу.


 Могли тупо заклеить, чтобы случайно не выпал, я такое один раз в жизни видел, наверное когда отломался язычок-стопор на коннекторе, тупо видимо намазали клеем и вставили в гнездо

----------


## lockon1978

получается можно его перенастроить и снять свитч и попытаться все в коробку уложить, только нельзя будет крышку закрывать из за wifi.

----------


## starik87

> Там настолько всё дико подключено, что у меня просто не выходит вытянуть с порта. Хотя фиксаторов каких-то я не вижу. Зато столько проводов, что кошмар. Эти ... за 200$ подключили чисто по дичи
> 
> Вот так это всё выглядит и работает 3 года... Вега( экс-Комстар)


 даже знаю кто делал)

----------


## starik87

ни в какую веб морду лезть не надо, т.к попав в нее вы не сможете перенастроить режим вашего терминала,  еще надо перенастроить профиль на стороне OLT у провайдера,что они не всегда хотят делать удаленно
wi-fi  передатчик очень слабый у него не более 5-7 мбит/с, в радиусе 10-15 метров.вам нужно выключить кабель из 3го порта вашего терминала, который соответственно включен в свитч, после этого нужно подключить в него кабель идущий с роутера, т.е его надо разделить-2 пары уходят на wan интерфейс остальные 2 включаются в любой lan  роутера и возвращаются в ваш свитч

----------


## Виктория LOCKET

Доброе утро.Кто может срочно настроить интернет на Троицкой 8

----------


## seel

нужна помощь в настройке TP 841n

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> нужна помощь в настройке TP 841n


 
Окей, теперь мы знаем что вам нужна помощь. Что дальше? Чего вы ждете?

----------


## pahaniche

> Окей, теперь мы знаем что вам нужна помощь. Что дальше? Чего вы ждете?


 Там уже все ОК

----------


## Аскания

Нужна помощь. Пока была в отпуске, каким-то чудом сбились настройки роутера.
Сама настроить не могу, провайдер Бриз и роутер Asus n10.
Кто может помочь и сразу стоимость в ЛС. Район - Дом Мебели.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Нужна помощь. Пока была в отпуске, каким-то чудом сбились настройки роутера.
> Сама настроить не могу, провайдер Бриз и роутер Asus n10.
> Кто может помочь и сразу стоимость в ЛС. Район - Дом Мебели.


 Вот тут бесплатно — http://help.briz.ua/?page=rt-n10

Сбиваются они довольно часто. Для это в роутере есть кнопочка для сохранения настроек в файл и последующего хранения в надежном месте.

----------


## Аскания

> Вот тут бесплатно — http://help.briz.ua/?page=rt-n10
> 
> Сбиваются они довольно часто. Для это в роутере есть кнопочка для сохранения настроек в файл и последующего хранения в надежном месте.


 Спасибо большое. Вызывала мастера с Бриза, минут 40 настраивал тут... Сказал, Mac адрес сбился. Так вот, стоило удовольствие 100грн и пришёл мастер быстро; это я к тому, что с форума ребята предлагали помочь за 120-150грн.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо большое. Вызывала мастера с Бриза, минут 40 настраивал тут... Сказал, Mac адрес сбился. Так вот, стоило удовольствие 100грн и пришёл мастер быстро; это я к тому, что с форума ребята предлагали помочь за 120-150грн.


 Раньше у БРИЗа было 150 грн. (доллар по 8.20), но мы его немного поругали и они сделали скидку.  :smileflag: 
Ребята с форума в принципе правы. Просто выйти с дома это уже 100 грн. Иначе смысла нету. 
Опять же от района проживания зависит. Если это в 10 минутах, то цена резко падает, а так пиликать куда то на другой конец города.

Я несколько раз попадал на работу этих "мастеров". Руки бы отрывал. Потом конечно всё устаканилось, им сделали инструкции с картинками и вроде они немного подтянули теорию. 


P.S. Я на выезды не езжу. В личку не пишите.

----------


## B Real

Установил на tp 842nd dd-wrt, не могу настроить роутер. провайдер-тенет. помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Установил на tp 842nd dd-wrt, не могу настроить роутер. провайдер-тенет. помогите пожалуйста.


 Официальный форум ООО НПП "ТЕНЕТ" > Технические вопросы > Настройки роутеров > Настройка DD-wrt !!! *много ненужного и устаревшего.*

google.com/search?q=настройка dd-wrt pppoe dual access

----------


## B Real

все инструкции различны, пробовал много -ничего не получилось. Может есть еще советы?

----------


## shmargen

> Может есть еще советы?


 да есть.  вернись на заводскую 
что толку что ты залил dd-wrt

----------


## B Real

> да есть.  вернись на заводскую 
> что толку что ты залил dd-wrt


  та уже возвращаюсь) заводская бывает лагает эти перезагрузки надоели

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> все инструкции различны, пробовал много -ничего не получилось. Может есть еще советы?


 Советы? А вы задаете конкретные вопросы? Вы потрудились сделать скриншоты чего вы там делаете? Ах, ну конечно же, мы тут телепаты.

Пока я вижу лишь один "вопрос" — "настройте за меня".

----------


## odesoftami

> все инструкции различны, пробовал много -ничего не получилось. Может есть еще советы?


 это все из та того что в у вас проблемная аватарка  на форуме! поменяйте аватарку и все будет работать  хе хе

а если реально то есть минимум 3 решения вашего вопроса: 
1)  надо убить DDWRT и залить   ниже версию
2)  или вернутся на старее версию оригинальной прошивки!!!.. 
3) поменять роутер на более свежий и стабильный 

и не факт что оно глючит из за прошивки может апаратка конфликтовать сама с собой)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> это все из та того что в у вас проблемная аватарка  на форуме! поменяйте аватарку и все будет работать  хе хе
> 
> а если реально то есть минимум 3 решения вашего вопроса: 
> 1)  надо убить DDWRT и залить   ниже версию
> 2)  или вернутся на старее версию оригинальной прошивки!!!.. 
> 3) поменять роутер на более свежий и стабильный 
> 
> и не факт что оно глючит из за прошивки может апаратка конфликтовать сама с собой)


 Да-да, правой рукой возьмитесь за левое ухо и попрыгайте на правой ноге и вам обязательно это поможет.

----------


## Kinger

роутер D-Link 620  неск. лет проработал без нареканий,
но в посл. время, при 1-м включении, стал коннектиться для входа в инет  10-15 мин.
пров - ВЕГА говорит - проверяйте свой роутер.

с чем может быть связано, как исправить?

----------


## shmargen

поменять блок питания подключить к стабилизатору или упсу (как и должно что всякое активное оборудование что держит сессию) 
обновить прошивку на последную для вашего динозавра которому лет 5-7
сбросить к заводским 
заново настроить или перейти на другую технологию подключения что часто вега предлагает
проанализировать линию написав Телекому в эту тему
поменять таки роутер на что то получше поновее 
что вы сделали из этого списка?

господи я еще в 2011 году делал из D-Link 620  ZyXEL KEENETIC
как можно так привязываться к вещам по сути одноразовым как этот бюджетный роутер

----------


## Полесов

> с чем может быть связано, как исправить?


 может блок питания кондеры высохли
проверить заведомо хорошим

----------


## Kinger

shmargen был близок



> заново настроить или перейти на другую технологию подключения что часто вега предлагает


 помогла смена алгоритма авторизации.. стояло AUTO и долго перебирала варианты..

и в тоже время нелогичен - в одной строке хаить роутер, в др. признает, что по железу он адекватен ZKeenetic

----------


## VadKru

_Здравствуйте! Настроил роутер TP-LINK TL-WR740N от провайдера ТЕНЕТ по протоколу PPPoE. Вопрос: шнур от роутера должен быть постоянно подключен к компьютеру или его можно вынимать и подключать компьютер через wifi сеть? Потому, что при попытке это сделать компьютер, на котором я настраивал роутер к wifi сети не подключается, пишет - проверка подлинности! В то время как остальные устройства (телефон, планшет и т.п.) к сети wifi подключаются и интернет на них работает нормально. Подскажите, в чем может быть проблема?_

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> _Здравствуйте! Настроил роутер TP-LINK TL-WR740N от провайдера ТЕНЕТ по протоколу PPPoE. Вопрос: шнур от роутера должен быть постоянно подключен к компьютеру или его можно вынимать и подключать компьютер через wifi сеть? Потому, что при попытке это сделать компьютер, на котором я настраивал роутер к wifi сети не подключается, пишет - проверка подлинности! В то время как остальные устройства (телефон, планшет и т.п.) к сети wifi подключаются и интернет на них работает нормально. Подскажите, в чем может быть проблема?_


 
Это какой #$$%-ц. Я уже написал вам ответ и только перечитав ПЯТЬ раз понял о чем вы пишете. 

Видимо вы меняли пароль на Wi-Fi, а windows само собою запомнил старый пароль. Теперь ноутбук пытается подключится к Wi-Fi со старым паролем. Вам нужно удалить старое подключение.


В роутере должно быть так :

----------


## Chet

Люди, помогите - не могу настроить норм Asus RT-AC66U на Бризе.
С Мас адресом понятно, но роутер если перезапустить,то он сначала пускает в интернет, а потом обижается и пишет "без доступа". Звонишь на бриз и они что-то там отключают и заходит, перезагружаешь - и все по новой...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Люди, помогите - не могу настроить норм Asus RT-AC66U на Бризе.
> С Мас адресом понятно, но роутер если перезапустить,то он сначала пускает в интернет, а потом обижается и пишет "без доступа".


 http://help.briz.ua/?page=RT-AC66U





> Звонишь на бриз и они что-то там отключают и заходит, перезагружаешь - и все по новой...


 Вот это какая то отсебятина. Что отключают? Почему вы сделали такие выводы?

----------


## Chet

> http://help.briz.ua/?page=RT-AC66U
> Вот это какая то отсебятина. Что отключают? Почему вы сделали такие выводы?


  Они сами говорили что отключают какую-то защиту свою. Но вот по прошествии часовой битвы - работает, тьфу, тьфу,тьфу...
Только на сайт помощи у меня не заходит, не загружается он у меня. Причем всегда. Я так понимаю что-то надо в настройках сети прописать?

Может те, у кого туда заходит скинут сюда скрины по настройке 66-го? Если не затруднит конечно..

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может те, у кого туда заходит скинут сюда скрины по настройке 66-го? Если не затруднит конечно..


 Это не все настройки, но помогут вам зайти в локалку.
Потому настраивайте всё по новому как там написано с обновлением прошивки и так далее.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *+++*




*Тут необходимо изменить IP-адрес роутера "192.168.1.1" на "192.168.0.1" (обязательно)*

----------


## Chet

> Это не все настройки, но помогут вам зайти в локалку.
> Потому настраивайте всё по новому как там написано с обновлением прошивки и так далее.[/SPOILER]


  Спасибо тебе огромное, но я не вижу твоих картинок вообще. Они у меня не показываются....
Может скажешь что ты имел в виду под спойлером - у меня только текст и вообще нет картинок.
ПС Я то потому и настроить не могу ибо нифига не вижу инструкции.. :smileflag:  (На форуме остальные картинки грузятся)
Кстати прошивку последнюю поставил первым делом...

----------


## iod

Я тоже не вижу картинок.

----------


## Quattro

а были ли картинки

----------


## shmargen

никто не может нажать "Ответить с цитированием" и увидеть ссылку на картинку. ппц

----------


## epifanus

> никто не может нажать "Ответить с цитированием" и увидеть ссылку на картинку. ппц


  Только для абонентов БРИЗа, у которых настроена и работает локалка. У кого локалка не работает и для абонентов остальных провайдеров толку никакого с "увидеть ссылку на картинку" нет. Ибо она на внутрисетевом портале БРИЗа лежит. 

*Chet*, у Вас роутер RT-AC66U? А какой адрес роутера в вашей домашней сети? 192.168.1.1? Смените его на 192.168.0.1, или 192.168.2.1, иначе у Вас не будет локальная сеть работать. Соответственно почта и страница помощи тоже не будет работать. А у асуса, как раз, по умолчанию, 192.168.1.1 и есть.

----------


## Chet

Мужики, может кто-то кто тоже сидит на бризе где-то выложить эти картинки?!
А то получается замкнутый круг - я не могу увидеть инструкцию без настройки локалки и настроить локалку без инструкции...)))
ПС Я Дира без проблем за 10 мин настраивал, а этого уже несколько часов не могу...(((

----------


## shmargen

*epifanus*
так это и предназначалось ТОМУ кто на бризе а не тем кто "не вижу картинок"

----------


## Chet

> *epifanus*
> так это и предназначалось ТОМУ кто на бризе а не тем кто "не вижу картинок"


  Я на бризе, я не вижу картинок. Я не вижу картинок так, как не настроена локалка и локалка не настроена так, как я не вижу картинок - так понятней?!..

----------


## epifanus

*shmargen* 
Дык, а у него локалка-то, как раз и не работает. Замкнутый круг, однако. 

Chet 
У Вас роутер RT-AC66U? А какой адрес роутера в вашей домашней сети? 192.168.*1*.1? Смените его на 192.168.*0*.1, или 192.168.*2*.1, иначе у Вас не будет локальная сеть работать. Соответственно почта и страница помощи тоже не будет работать. А у асуса, как раз, по умолчанию, 192.168.*1*.1 и есть.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо тебе огромное, но я не вижу твоих картинок вообще. Они у меня не показываются....


 Прошу прощения, это я тупанул. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *+++*




*Тут необходимо изменить IP-адрес роутера "192.168.1.1" на "192.168.0.1" (обязательно)*

----------


## Chet

epifanus, leshiy_odessa - спасибо вам огромное за помощь.. :smileflag: 
Все сделал, но теперь появилась другая проблема - не пускает по LAN кабелю компьютер в интернет. Пишет что "недопустимые параметры настроек IP"...
Хотя там все стандартно, ну кроме IP самого роутера...

----------


## epifanus

> ... не пускает по LAN кабелю компьютер в интернет. Пишет что "недопустимые параметры настроек IP"...
> Хотя там все стандартно, ну кроме IP самого роутера...


  ОС Windows на компьютере? Автоматом получает настройки сетевая карта, по DHCP? Тогда: "Пуск" - "Выполнить" пишете *cmd* - *ENTER*, в появившемся чёрном окне пишете: "*ipconfig /flushdns*" без кавычек, можно скопировать отсюда, нажимаете *ENTER*. Перезагружаете компьютер. Должно работать.

----------


## Серж

ребята,подскажите ответ на,вероятно,глупый вопрос: к безпарольному wi-fi соседа я могу подключиться только в случае,если он сам в данный момент им пользуется ( находится в нете),либо же я могу это делать в любой момент ? )

спасибо )

----------


## epifanus

> ... к безпарольному wi-fi соседа я могу подключиться только в случае,если он сам в данный момент им пользуется ( находится в нете),либо же *я могу это делать в любой момент* ? )
> 
> спасибо )


  Если точка работает, то в любой момент, независимо от того, пользуется ею хозяин, или нет. Но, кроме отсутствующего пароля, на точке может быть включён фильтр МАС-адресов. Тогда так просто не подключитесь.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> epifanus, leshiy_odessa - спасибо вам огромное за помощь..
> Все сделал, но теперь появилась другая проблема - не пускает по LAN кабелю компьютер в интернет. Пишет что "недопустимые параметры настроек IP"...
> Хотя там все стандартно, ну кроме IP самого роутера...


 
Давайте остановимся на том, что есть 100% работающая инструкция. У вас что то не заработало, то какой вывод? Ага вы сделали что то не так. Гадать сейчас что вы там накрутили я не буду. Что-то не работает, сбрасываете роутер до заводских и всё по новой, до полного просветления. 

Народ, ну серьезно, если вам помогли, то это не значит что сделают всё за вас. Включайте мозг самостоятельно.

----------


## Chet

Та я не говорил чтобы прямо все за меня. Я например и предположить не мог, что поменяв IP я смогу зайти на сайт с инструкцией.
А там у меня все почти так же, за исключение расширения TFL, ну и настроек IPTV.
Так что не настолько все плохо, как может показаться...

----------


## Chet

> Если точка работает, то в любой момент, независимо от того, пользуется ею хозяин, или нет. Но, кроме отсутствующего пароля, на точке может быть включён фильтр МАС-адресов. Тогда так просто не подключитесь.


  Спс, но не помогает... Ладно, еще раз пересмотрю все настройки и проверю кабель..

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спс, но не помогает... Ладно, еще раз пересмотрю все настройки и проверю кабель..


 


В роутере :

Настройка Интернет соединения
Приступим непосредственно к настройке соединения. Переходим в раздел «Интернет» и выбираем подраздел «Подключение».

    Выбираем «Тип WAN-подключения» — «PPPoE».
    Ставим (если не стоит) точку «Получить IP-адрес WAN автоматически?» — «ДА»
    Ставим (если не стоит) точку *«Подключаться к DNS-серверу автоматически?» — «ДА»*
    «Имя пользователя» и «Пароль» вписывайте ваш логин и пароль на Интернет. 


В роутере DHCP-сервер :

ОСНОВНОЙ ШЛЮЗ — 192.168.0.1
IP адрес DNS  — 192.168.0.1

Где 192.168.0.1 это IP роутера. Если у вас другой IP, то ставите свой.

----------


## odessa54321

подскажите, как настроить роутер tenda n300 на инфомир?

----------


## shmargen

> подскажите, как настроить роутер tenda n300 на инфомир?


 китайцев попросите а то небось он еще с китайским интерфейсом с иероглифами
никто вам ничего не подскажет пока вы сами не покажите что *вы уже сделали в скриншотах или словах  и оно не работает с вашими настройками что вы частично сделали*

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> подскажите, как настроить роутер tenda n300 на инфомир?


 У вас настройки совпадают с ТЕНЕТ-ом и БРИЗ-ом.  Собственно в google.com/?q=tenda pppoe russian

Незабываем сбросить mac адрес в техподдержке. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *+++*

RUSSIN PPPOE










> китайцев попросите а то небось он еще с китайским интерфейсом с иероглифами
> никто вам ничего не подскажет пока вы сами не покажите что *вы уже сделали в скриншотах или словах  и оно не работает с вашими настройками что вы частично сделали*


 У них русскоязычный интерфейс.

----------


## odessa54321

> У вас настройки совпадают с ТЕНЕТ-ом и БРИЗ-ом.  Собственно в google.com/?q=tenda pppoe russian
> 
> Незабываем сбросить mac адрес в техподдержке. 
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *+++*
> 
> RUSSIN PPPOE
> 
> ...


 
Все так и делаю. В принципе это далеко не первый мой роутер. Но этот выдает ошибку в журнал -  DHCPC_DISCOVER sending. Что это может быть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Все так и делаю. В принципе это далеко не первый мой роутер. Но этот выдает ошибку в журнал -  DHCPC_DISCOVER sending. Что это может быть?


 Незабываем сбросить mac адрес в техподдержке. 

Вообще беспредметный разговор. Делайте скриншоты всего, что настраивали.

----------


## Вадык

Всем здрасьте! Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой роутера TP-LINK TL-WR741ND. Провайдер Сана плюс.

----------


## Quattro

привет гайзы.
этот роутер совсем никакому шпили-вили не поддается?
Все что он может это раздать ви-фу на скорости до 10-15мбит и финиш?

----------


## phobos_nik

> этот роутер совсем никакому шпили-вили не поддается?
> Все что он может это раздать ви-фу на скорости до 10-15мбит и финиш?


 Вот тут прям на титульной странице пишут, что максимальная скорость по Wi-Fi до 150 М*б*/с, что в переводе на удобоваримые байты составит 18,75 М*Б*/с при идеальнейшем стечении обстоятельств. Так что если тестить виндовым (или каким-нить ещё) копированием файлов (которое будет показывать скорость копирования именно в М*Б*/с) и при этом скорость будет в районе или чуть выше 10 М*Б*/с (в чём очень сомневаюсь, ибо роутер умеет только 2,4 ГГц, следовательно, будет работать в засраном соседями диапазоне) - это будет его максимум.

Хотите скоростей - берите роутер и приёмник (ноут, смартфон) с 3-мя и более антеннами (лучше внешними, хотя бы на роутере, хотя это уже скорее дело вкуса), которые умеют работать в 5 ГГц-диапазоне и пользуйтесь на здоровье.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вот тут прям на титульной странице пишут, что максимальная скорость по Wi-Fi до 150 М*б*/с, что в переводе на удобоваримые байты составит 18,75 М*Б*/с при идеальнейшем стечении обстоятельств.


 И сразу вас поправлю потому что вы жестоко ошибаетесь. Не существует скорости 150 мбит/с, 300 мбит/с и 450 мбит/с, это маркетинговый булшит. Потому что эти "нехорошие люди" указывают полудуплексную скорость. Проще говоря скорость в одну сторону. Поэтому в будущем считайте 150 мбит/с = 75 мбит/с = 9,3 мБайта/с

----------


## epifanus

> И сразу вас поправлю потому что вы жестоко ошибаетесь. Не существует скорости 150 мбит/с, 300 мбит/с и 450 мбит/с, это маркетинговый булшит. Потому что эти "нехорошие люди" указывают полудуплексную скорость. Проще говоря скорость в одну сторону. Поэтому в будущем считайте 150 мбит/с = 75 мбит/с = 9,3 мБайта/с


  Агада! То есть 300 мбит/с = 150 мбит/с = 18,75 мБайта/с, верно? Шьёрт побьери, как же я получаю на Асусе 56-м и адаптере Интел 6230 23,75 ++ до 25 мБайта/с в лёгкую?

----------


## lockon1978

я считал всегда что скорости надо делить на три, т.е. 150 мбит/с то реально до 50 мбит/с, если 300 то до 100 мбит/с и конечно зависит от шифрования и чистоты эфира.

----------


## phobos_nik

> эти "нехорошие люди" указывают полудуплексную скорость. Проще говоря скорость в одну сторону.


 Я в курсе, чем отличается полудуплекс от дуплекса и симплекса. Но вот здесь во втором абзаце ответа пишут, что 150 Мб/с вполне себе реально получить по одной антенне на 40 МГц канале. Что, в общем-то, не сильно расходится с моим личным опытом работы недобука HP dm1-3100er (1 антенна, 40 МГц канал, максимум - 150 Мб/с в виндовых свойствах подключения, 12-15 МБ/с запись/чтение с/на SSD по SATA2 через воздух в пределах прямой видимости роутера) с линксисовским WRT160n v.3 (2 внутренние антенны, могёт вплоть до 300 Мб/с, если верить вэб-морде dd-wrt) и тп-линковским WDR-4300 (3 наружные антенны, могёт до 450 Мб/с).

Другое дело то, что эти самые заявленные мегабиты будут видны лишь только на физическом уровне модели OSI, уже на канальном из-за туевой хучи оверхэда будет значительно меньше.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Агада! То есть 300 мбит/с = 150 мбит/с = 18,75 мБайта/с, верно? Шьёрт побьери, как же я получаю на Асусе 56-м и адаптере Интел 6230 23,75 ++ до 25 мБайта/с в лёгкую?


 
НУ потому что роутер MIMO и очень хитро загружает ваш адаптер в ноуте. Попробуйте на роутере 300 мбит/с.

Кажется INTEL просто написала правду. У вас адаптер настоящие 300 мбит/с — 2x2 MIMO



Обратите внимание одна антенна принимает два потока.


*update*

Да видимо я где то чуточку не прав, потому что привык в маркетинговому вранью. 
Деление на два нужно производить когда устройства не умеет MIMO 40Mhz.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я в курсе, чем отличается полудуплекс от дуплекса и симплекса. Но вот здесь во втором абзаце ответа пишут, что 150 Мб/с вполне себе реально получить по одной антенне на 40 МГц канале.


 Вы видите то что хотите видите. Дело в том, что устройство поддерживающее 20Mhz, но не поддерживающее 40Mhz будет не видеть устройство работающее на 40Mhz Only. В этой статье об этом и написано что 150 мбит/с *один пространственный поток* и поддержка 40Mhz*.*





> Что, в общем-то, не сильно расходится с моим личным опытом работы недобука HP dm1-3100er (1 антенна, 40 МГц канал, максимум - 150 Мб/с в виндовых свойствах подключения, 12-15 МБ/с запись/чтение с/на SSD по SATA2 через воздух в пределах прямой видимости роутера) с линксисовским WRT160n v.3 (2 внутренние антенны, могёт вплоть до 300 Мб/с, если верить вэб-морде dd-wrt) и тп-линковским WDR-4300 (3 наружные антенны, могёт до 450 Мб/с).
> 
> Другое дело то, что эти самые заявленные мегабиты будут видны лишь только на физическом уровне модели OSI, уже на канальном из-за туевой хучи оверхэда будет значительно меньше.


 Мда, вот вам статья, вот вам фотография вашего ноутбука. Сколько там подключено антенн?


Вы внимательно читали приведенную вами статью?




> Приведем пример. Скорость передачи между двумя ноутбуками, соединенными  напрямую по Wi-Fi составляет ~10 Мбайт/с (один из адаптеров работает в  режиме точки доступа, а другой в режиме клиента), а скорость передачи  данных между теми же ноутбуками, но подключенными через интернет-центр  Keenetic, составляет ~4 Мбайт/с. Так и должно быть. *Скорость* между двумя  устройствами, подключенными через точку доступа по Wi-Fi, *всегда будет  как минимум в 2 раза меньше*, чем скорость между теми же устройствами,  подключенными друг к другу напрямую, *т.к. полоса частот одна и адаптеры  смогут общаться с точкой доступа только поочередно.*
> 
>   	Рассмотрим другой пример, когда беспроводная Wi-Fi-сеть создана в  интернет-центре Keenetic Lite с поддержкой стандарта IEEE 802.11n с  возможной теоретической максимальной скоростью до 150 Мбит/с. К  интернет-центру подключен ноутбук с Wi-Fi-адаптером стандарта IEEE  802.11n (300 Мбит/с) и стационарный компьютер с Wi-Fi-адаптером  стандарта IEEE 802.11g (*54 Мбит/с*).
> 	В данном примере вся сеть имеет максимальную теоретическую скорость 150  Мбит/с, т.к. она построена на интернет-центре с точкой доступа  стандарта IEEE 802.11n 150 Мбит/с. Максимальная реальная скорость Wi-Fi  не превысит 50 Мбит/с. Так как все стандарты Wi-Fi, работающие на одном  частотном диапазоне, обратно совместимы друг с другом, то к такой сети  можно подключиться при помощи Wi-Fi-адаптера стандарта IEEE 802.11g, 54  Мбит/с. *При этом максимальная реальная скорость не превысит 20 Мбит/с*.

----------


## epifanus

> НУ потому что роутер MIMO и очень хитро загружает ваш адаптер в ноуте. Попробуйте на роутере 300 мбит/с.
> Кажется INTEL просто написала правду. У вас адаптер настоящие 300 мбит/с — 2x2 MIMO
> Обратите внимание одна антенна принимает два потока.


  Так я об этом и писал, что, если роутер и модули фай-вай умеют MIMO, 2T2R, или 3T3R, то формула: 150 мбит/с, или 300 мбит/с, или 450 мбит/с пополам - она уже не работает. Она была верна раньше, давно, до появления MIMO, в эпоху b/g стандартов.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Так я об этом и писал, что, если роутер и модули фай-вай умеют MIMO, 2T2R, или 3T3R, то формула: 150 мбит/с, или 300 мбит/с, или 450 мбит/с пополам - она уже не работает. Она была верна раньше, давно, до появления MIMO, в эпоху b/g стандартов.


 Мне надо было давать ссылку на английскую версии про MIMO. Там как раз и есть настоящие и не настоящие 150/300 мбит/с

----------


## phobos_nik

> Мда, вот вам статья, вот вам фотография вашего ноутбука. Сколько там подключено антенн?


 2 кабеля, следовательно, 2 антенны. Таки был неправ, признаю. Что, в общем-то не обменяет того факта, что по первоначальному вопросу *Quattro* мой ответ был вполне себе верным ибо больше исходных 10 МБ/с он на упомянутом роутере выжать никак не сможет.

P.S. К сожалению, плюсануть в репу не могу, форум требует предварительно плюсануть кого-то ещё.

----------


## Quattro

ну я понял, что кроме какой-нить скорости по вай-ваю получить более ничего, не удастся. 
А ИПТВ например там можно смотреть? В характеристиках указано, что нет, а может какие прошивки помогут?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ну я понял, что кроме какой-нить скорости по вай-ваю получить более ничего, не удастся. 
> А ИПТВ например там можно смотреть? В характеристиках указано, что нет, а может какие прошивки помогут?


 Раскройте глаза. TP-LINK все поддерживают IPTV.


Прошивка есть всего лишь одна правильная — TP-Link TL-WR720N [OpenWrt Wiki]

----------


## Quattro

> Раскройте глаза. TP-LINK все поддерживают IPTV.
> 
> 
> Прошивка есть всего лишь одна правильная — TP-Link TL-WR720N [OpenWrt Wiki]


  видимо я перепутал да с этой моделью
UPD
нет не ошибся!
Это другая модель тут есть антенна даже видимая, та модель, что я рассматривал там не было антенны. Розетка подшаманила видимо новые фотки и характеристики

вот розетковский видеообзор нету тут антенны видимой

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*Quattro* Вам сложно написать модель роутера руками. Зачем эти всё URL с этой идиотской розетки? Я так и не понял у кого там нет IPTV. И у Netis и TP-LINK стоит IPTV Proxy.

----------


## Quattro

> *Quattro* Вам сложно написать модель роутера руками. Зачем эти всё URL с этой идиотской розетки? Я так и не понял у кого там нет IPTV. И у Netis и TP-LINK стоит IPTV Proxy.


  я смотрел на розетке, там в описании было очень мало всего, но точно было написано, что нет ИПТВ, и антенны на фото не было, а сегодня уже новые фото и добавили описание. 
На коробочке написано, что поддерживает только 4 беспроводных клиента, а не мало это?
Мне не сложно написать модель TP-LINK TL-WR720N  но если позавчера там было без антенны, а сегодня с антенной то это вовсе разные модели?
Вообще я не шарю в роутерах, потому и обратился к знатным специалистам тут.

----------


## Валерий 1985

Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой роутера Asus RT-N10LX. Провайдер Сана плюс. Настроить хочу сам,хоть и первый раз.

----------


## shmargen

> Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой роутера Asus RT-N10LX. Провайдер Сана плюс. Настроить хочу сам,хоть и первый раз.


 здесь не настраивают роутеры за вас удаленно
здесь указывают на ошибки по вашим скриншотам которые вы фоткаете в ПРОЦЕССЕ настройки ВАшего роутера
вот и покажите что вы сделали и что у вас НЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой роутера Asus RT-N10LX. Провайдер Сана плюс. Настроить хочу сам,хоть и первый раз.


 Если не ошибаюсь, то они работают за NAT и динамическим IP. 

1. Гугл в помощь.
2. Настройки аналогичны провайдеру Киевстар.

3. Кабель в роутер и звоните в техподдержку с просьбой сбросить mac адресс.
Затем в роутере выставляете "динамический IP". Настройка LAN и Wi-Fi берете любые из интернета.

----------


## Валерий 1985

Спасибо!

----------


## Валерий 1985

Большое спасибо,буду пытатся настроить.



> Если не ошибаюсь, то они работают за NAT и динамическим IP. 
> 
> 1. Гугл в помощь.
> 2. Настройки аналогичны провайдеру Киевстар.
> 
> 3. Кабель в роутер и звоните в техподдержку с просьбой сбросить mac адресс.
> Затем в роутере выставляете "динамический IP". Настройка LAN и Wi-Fi берете любые из интернета.

----------


## B Real

Tp link wr842nd установил ddwrt настроил по этой инструкции http://forum.tenet.ua/showpost.php?p=66923&postcount=5 проверил не один раз. Доступа к интернету нет, но сайт тенета работает. Подскажите что надо ещё сделать? 
По той инструкции настаивали dir 300, есть разница? 

Отправлено с моего m2 через Tapatalk

----------


## shmargen

позвонить в тенет и сбросить мак

----------


## odesoftami

> Tp link wr842nd установил ddwrt настроил по этой инструкции http://forum.tenet.ua/showpost.php?p=66923&postcount=5 проверил не один раз. Доступа к интернету нет, но сайт тенета работает. Подскажите что надо ещё сделать? 
> По той инструкции настаивали dir 300, есть разница? 
> 
> Отправлено с моего m2 через Tapatalk


 поставить старый мак и наслаждаться интернетом  или звонить в тенет

----------


## B Real

Мак переписан с лицевого счёта 

Отправлено с моего m2 через Tapatalk

----------


## TENET

*B Real*, сообщите номер Лицевого Счета.

----------


## B Real

Спасибо

----------


## TENET

*B Real*, проверьте настройки роутера, так как какие-либо попытки установки PPPoE-сессии отсутствуют. Либо настройте его с официальной прошивкой по аналогии с данной инструкцией.

----------


## B Real

Какие ещё есть варианты ?

----------


## B Real

Всем спасибо,разобрался,интернет есть.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Какие ещё есть варианты ?


 Надо было ставить папу — OpenWRT.

----------


## TwisteR1

завтра должны придти БРИЗовцы подключать ауру. у меня стоит микротик. я с аурами имел дело только когда они были просто куплены в магазине, подключались к сети роутера и сразу работали. насколько я понимаю, у БРИЗа свой портал... нужно ли что-то делать с микротиком или все заработает через его дхцп? порт из моста выводить не нужно или еще что подобное? а то я как настроил роутер два года назад, так его больше и не трогал, только прошивку иногда обновляю... нифига уже не помню... 

заранее всем спасибо и заранее всех с наступающим  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

во-первых, в Ауре в приложении OnlineTV (а также других) прошиты ТВ каналы, которые работают без привязки к провайдеру (ОТТ).
за эту фишку ты заплатил денег.

во-вторых, в случае использования мультикаста от Бриза (если уж так хочется) в Микротике надо поставить пакет мультикаст и настроить его.
http://asp24.com.ua/blog/nastrojka-mikrotik-routeros-dlja-prosmotra-iptv-ot-provajdera/
Леший знает адреса стримеров Бриза
Ауру надо использовать в режиме эмуляции STB и прописать портал Бриза

----------


## phobos_nik

Более того, в первой ауре (которая не плюс) есть приложение "IPTV-каналы" (так и называется, или что-то в этом духе), умеющее парсить бризовский (полагаю, не бризовский тоже) плейлист на каналы (потом нужно будет всё это дело сохранить). Единственный минус - таким способом невозможно организовать автоматическое обновление плейлиста, каждый раз (после смены сетки вещания) приходится заново чистить список каналов, вбивать адрес плейлиста и сохранять получившийся список каналов.

----------


## TwisteR1

мультикаст настроен. он-то мне нафиг не нужен, в принципе  :smileflag: 

я вообще хотел просто забрать приставку и уже дома с ней разобраться. но нет, должны придти и установить...  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> завтра должны придти БРИЗовцы подключать ауру. у меня стоит микротик. я с аурами имел дело только когда они были просто куплены в магазине, подключались к сети роутера и сразу работали. насколько я понимаю, у БРИЗа свой портал... нужно ли что-то делать с микротиком или все заработает через его дхцп? порт из моста выводить не нужно или еще что подобное? а то я как настроил роутер два года назад, так его больше и не трогал, только прошивку иногда обновляю... нифига уже не помню... 
> 
> заранее всем спасибо и заранее всех с наступающим


 Я бы сделал приставку через STB порт.
ether1+ether2 = bridge-wan

ether3-etherN=bridge-lan

----------


## kitten84

разобрались

----------


## bsd_usr

Всем привет, подскажите по такой ситуации. После нг микротик словил какой-то глюк, и перестал пробрасывать маршруты из моей локалки, в локалку провайдера. Провайдер БРИЗ
В частности не могу достучаться из своей LAN (10.1.1.0/24) до ближайшего шлюза 172.18.43.1, ну и на последующие шлюзы аналогично.
При этом из самого роутера пинги уходят корректно и без проблем.
таблица маршрутов на роутере


```
 #      DST-ADDRESS        PREF-SRC        GATEWAY            DISTANCE
 0 ADS  0.0.0.0/0                             213.231.0.200             0
 1 ADC  10.1.1.0/24        10.1.1.1         bridge-local              0
 2 ADS  172.17.0.0/16                        172.18.43.1               1
 3 ADS  172.18.0.0/16                        172.18.43.1               1
 4 ADC  172.18.43.0/24     172.18.43.6   ether1-gateway         0
 5 ADS  172.19.0.0/16                         172.18.43.1               1
 6 ADS  192.168.1.0/24                        172.18.43.1               1
 7 ADC  213.231.0.200/32   46.250.8.185    pppoe-out1            0
```

 запрещающие рулы iptales роутере  отключил на время выяснения причины.
маршруты на локальном компе, вроде всё стандартно и без изменений


```
Destination Gateway         Genmask        Flags     MSS  Window irtt Iface
default         router          0.0.0.0            UG        0 0              0   wlan0
10.1.1.0        *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0              0    wlan0
```

 Кто имеет похожие роутеры у себя дома, скиньте плиз таблицу роутинга, может какие-то маршруты ко мне не доходят по свежему снегу))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Всё у вас с с маршрутами правильно. 

Для проверки локалки откройте - 192.168.1.1 или 192.168.1.14

У вас wlan0 (Wi-Fi) он мог выпасть из bridge или локалка wan не в masquerade.

Нужен полный конфиг.

----------


## Ray Wayance

приветствую всех) поздравляю с праздниками) назрел вопрос.. может глупый но все же) картина такая.. есть 2 разных провайдера, если быть точнее это океан и сохо. Оба провайдера в сети имеют услугу айпи тв, но с разным количеством каналов. к примеру для сравнения у Океана есть несколько интересных программ, которых нету сохо и наоборот. являюсь клиентом этих провайдеров но по разным адресам. есть роутеры  tplink 841n, понимаю что это далеко не сиско и не микротик но все же) теперь сам вопрос, можно ли  заказв реальный айпи у обоих провайдеров обеспечить между ними сеть таким образом, чтоб   vlc  плеер на компе( либо же на ноуте) не важно)) находясь в сети сохо без проблем мог просматривать сеть океана ( используя только роутера). заранее спасибо))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> можно ли


 Можно.

----------


## alex.helms

Здравствуйте, господа. Имеется двухдиапазонный роутер Dlink DIR-826L. Подскажите, почему ни одно из моих устройств (2 телефона, телевизор, wf адаптер системного блока) не видит 5Ггц диапазона, только 2.4, хотя в настройках роутера диапазон активен. Спасибо!

----------


## shmargen

а



> 2 телефона, телевизор, wf адаптер системного блока


 вы думаете на этом диапазоне должны принимать 
маразм ситуации в том что окружают себя роутерами *передатчиками* 5Ггц а *приемников* нет нигде

----------


## Дребеденщина

Добрый день! Подскажите, насколько роутер при раздаче может снижать скороть интернета?

Модель ASUS RT-N10

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день! Подскажите, насколько роутер при раздаче может снижать скороть интернета?
> 
> Модель ASUS RT-N10


 Уточните название провайдера (тип подключения).
Уточните скорость по кабелю или по Wi-Fi?

Ознакомьтесь.

----------


## Дребеденщина

> Уточните название провайдера (тип подключения).
> Уточните скорость по кабелю или по Wi-Fi?
> 
> Ознакомьтесь.


 Провайдер тенет. Заявленная скорость 50 mb. 
Через маршрутаризатор подключены два телевизора через приставки.

Все нереально виснет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Провайдер тенет. Заявленная скорость 50 mb. 
> Через маршрутаризатор подключены два телевизора через приставки.
> 
> Все нереально виснет.
> Вложение 10773212


 
Это по Wi-Fi. И это нормальные скорости. Меряйте свои 50 мбит/с  по кабелю с одновременной скачкой нескольких файлов с ex.ua

wi-fi analyzer

роутер 150 мбит/с делим пополам, потому что двухстороняя связь. = 75 мбит/с делим на каждое подключенное устройство. Чем дальше устройство теб больше оно "морочит голову" Wi-Fi и так далее и так далее. Это я вам тонко намекаю что Wi-Fi это дерьмо технология с кучей вранья маркетологов плюс у вас минимально худший роутер.

----------


## Дребеденщина

> Это по Wi-Fi. И это нормальные скорости. Меряйте свои 50 мбит/с  по кабелю с одновременной скачкой нескольких файлов с ex.ua
> 
> wi-fi analyzer
> 
> роутер 150 мбит/с делим пополам, потому что двухстороняя связь. = 75 мбит/с делим на каждое подключенное устройство. Чем дальше устройство теб больше оно "морочит голову" Wi-Fi и так далее и так далее. Это я вам тонко намекаю что Wi-Fi это дерьмо технология с кучей вранья маркетологов плюс у вас минимально худший роутер.


 
Странно, но у соседей другой провайдер, такой же тип подключения, заявленная  скорость 30 мбит, и при проверке так и есть.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Странно, но у соседей другой провайдер, такой же тип подключения, заявленная  скорость 30 мбит, и при проверке так и есть.


 Я настоятельно прошу вас читать что я написал. Проверьте скорость по кабелю, а не по Wi-Fi.

----------


## Дребеденщина

> Я настоятельно прошу вас читать что я написал. Проверьте скорость по кабелю, а не по Wi-Fi.


 У тенета интересная система подключения. Я должна им позвонить и попросить переключить меня с роутера на прямое подключение. Как тогда провести независимую проверку, если я им должна позвонить и практически сказать, что я их сейчас проверю)))) 

Раньше скорость была нормальная, да и сейчас она иногда становится повыше. Я просто не думала что роутер так может резать скорость даже для телевизоров, которые работают не через вай-фай.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У тенета интересная система подключения. Я должна им позвонить и попросить переключить меня с роутера на прямое подключение. Как тогда провести независимую проверку, если я им должна позвонить и практически сказать, что я их сейчас проверю))))


 Звонить совсем не обязательно. Клонировать mac адрес можно в компьютере. Или сбросить в личном кабинете самостоятельно. 

И я имел ввиду проверять скорость не напрямую по кабелю, а по кабелю с роутера, то есть не по Wi-Fi. Но ваша идея проверки кабель <—> компьютер более 100%

----------


## Дребеденщина

> Звонить совсем не обязательно. Клонировать mac адрес можно в компьютере. Или сбросить в личном кабинете самостоятельно. 
> 
> И я имел ввиду проверять скорость не напрямую по кабелю, а по кабелю с роутера, то есть не по Wi-Fi. Но ваша идея проверки кабель <—> компьютер более 100%


 Так телевизоры висят, а они напрямую через роутер подключены.

----------


## B Real

есть dir615 c ddwrt, работает как репитер по этим настройкам http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge. Недавно подключил к нему ip камеру и стал роутер виснуть от 3х раз в день перезагружаю. Подскажите, что можно сделать?

----------


## B Real

Видел в нэте что пишут скрипт который каждые 10-15мин пингуется с google,ya если нет связи- перезагружается. можно такое сделать ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> есть dir615 c ddwrt, работает как репитер по этим настройкам http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge. Недавно подключил к нему ip камеру и стал роутер виснуть от 3х раз в день перезагружаю. Подскажите, что можно сделать?


 https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=dd-wrt+watchdog

----------


## Tucson

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста как пока самостоятельно (не прибегая к вызову мастера) определить нормально ли работает роутер!! Видео на планшетах сильно тормозит, если одновременно смотреть фильм и допустим малый играет в КС, то пинг у него дико скачет и т.п. Если одновременно смотреть два фильма или Ютуб на разных планшетах, то оба тормозят (хотя в других домах с худшей скоростью интернета всё нормально)!!
Т.е. чтобы не покупать новый роутер, а 100% убедиться, что проблема в старом! Модель роутера TP-Link TL-WR940N. Пакет интернета Тенет безлимитный 60/5 Мбит/с.
Если можно на пальцах, а то не сильно силён в этом)))

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста как пока самостоятельно (не прибегая к вызову мастера) определить нормально ли работает роутер!! Видео на планшетах сильно тормозит, если одновременно смотреть фильм и допустим малый играет в КС, то пинг у него дико скачет и т.п. Если одновременно смотреть два фильма или Ютуб на разных планшетах, то оба тормозят (хотя в других домах с худшей скоростью интернета всё нормально)!!
> Т.е. чтобы не покупать новый роутер, а 100% убедиться, что проблема в старом! Модель роутера TP-Link TL-WR940N. Пакет интернета Тенет безлимитный 60/5 Мбит/с.
> Если можно на пальцах, а то не сильно силён в этом)))


 Если это по Wi-Fi то всё нормально, именно так Wi-Fi ложится.

Проверьте каналы wifi analyzer. Возможно у вас там соседи, при необходимости смените канал. 



Так же можно кое что накрутить в роутере — Ширина канала: *40Mhz*

----------


## Tucson

Что Вы имели ввиду фразой "Если это по Wi-Fi то всё нормально, именно так Wi-Fi ложится", я не понял((?

Вот скрин, мой TP-LINK UNO, что скажете?



43 Mhz поставил!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Что Вы имели ввиду фразой "Если это по Wi-Fi то всё нормально, именно так Wi-Fi ложится", я не понял((?


 В том смысле что Wi-Fi это говно технология умноженная на вранье маркетологов. *ДЛЯ МОБИЛЬНЫХ УСТРОЙСТВ.* 




> Вот скрин, мой TP-LINK UNO, что скажете?


 Я скажу что я не экстрасенс и не могу из 15 сетей угадать которая ваша.
Ну а вообще жопа.

----------


## Tucson

Что бы не быть экстрасенсом я и написал выше, что моя TP-LINK UNO)))

----------


## Acidr

Здравствуйте товарищи.
Направьте меня в нужное русло.
Есть Дир-300, его нужно сделать повторителем вайфая.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Здравствуйте товарищи.
> Направьте меня в нужное русло.
> Есть Дир-300, его нужно сделать повторителем вайфая.


 Нужно точное название модели до буковок и в особенности ревизия.

А вообще гугл - WDS

----------


## Acidr

> Нужно точное название модели до буковок и в особенности ревизия.
> 
> А вообще гугл - WDS


 DIR 300 ревизия А-1 один из самых первых.
dd-wrt на него залил, но победить wds пока не могу.

----------


## Acidr

> DIR 300 ревизия А-1 один из самых первых.
> dd-wrt на него залил, но победить wds пока не могу.


 ППЦ. Сделал из него вайфай приемник и теперь не могу на него зайти.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> DIR 300 ревизия А-1 один из самых первых.
> dd-wrt на него залил, но победить wds пока не могу.


 Был у меня такой. Убился он как то сам по себе от 3-4 перепрошивок экспериментов. 
Вообще это г... должно быть выкинуто. Я серьезно, даже не тратьте на него время. 

НУ и конечно вы по нему получите просто замечательный WDS — 1-2 мбит/с.

----------


## Acidr

> Был у меня такой. Убился он как то сам по себе от 3-4 перепрошивок экспериментов. 
> Вообще это г... должно быть выкинуто. Я серьезно, даже не тратьте на него время. 
> 
> НУ и конечно вы по нему получите просто замечательный WDS — 1-2 мбит/с.


 Да, я всё знаю. И знал, что будут подобные советы.
Но есть железка, есть задача. Мне с ней нужно справиться. Вот и прошу совета.
А выкинуть я его и без советов могу)))

----------


## Atilla_s

Когда-то давно ковырялся с ним, даже восстанавливал выпаивая  флеш). Настраивал в режиме репитера и клиента, где то на краснодарском форуме вайфай, есть скрины настроек. Расскажите зачем вам WDS, какая стоит задача ? возможно другие режимы подойдут. На самом деле ждать от него суперскоростей не нужно, , для простейших задач подойдет. Он  у меня даже сейчас работает, клиентом, в него воткнут спутниковый тюнер), со своей задачей справляется на ура.
У меня есть даже G700 прошитая Wive с COM портом), где-то в коробках валяется Jtag  для восстановления),  ох в свое время мне делать нечего было) Люблю я D-link)

Расскажите в общих чертах, что хотите получить, в DDWRT есть интересные режимы Client bridge, вот только проблема, настраивалось методом научного тыка, разные прошивки работали по разному, в общем чтобы заработало, нужно протестить не одну прошиву, и немного понимать что хочешь в итоге получить и как это работает), иначе просто трата времени. Нужно понимать, что можно дошиться, что придется взять в руки паяльник.

----------


## Acidr

> Когда-то давно ковырялся с ним, даже восстанавливал выпаивая  флеш). Настраивал в режиме репитера и клиента, где то на краснодарском форуме вайфай, есть скрины настроек. Расскажите зачем вам WDS, какая стоит задача ? возможно другие режимы подойдут. На самом деле ждать от него суперскоростей не нужно, , для простейших задач подойдет. Он  у меня даже сейчас работает, клиентом, в него воткнут спутниковый тюнер), со своей задачей справляется на ура.
> У меня есть даже G700 прошитая Wive с COM портом), где-то в коробках валяется Jtag  для восстановления),  ох в свое время мне делать нечего было) Люблю я D-link)
> 
> Расскажите в общих чертах, что хотите получить, в DDWRT есть интересные режимы Client bridge, вот только проблема, настраивалось методом научного тыка, разные прошивки работали по разному, в общем чтобы заработало, нужно протестить не одну прошиву, и немного понимать что хочешь в итоге получить и как это работает), иначе просто трата времени. Нужно понимать, что можно дошиться, что придется взять в руки паяльник.


 Как приемник я его настраиваю без проблем. Мне от него нужно чтоб он принимал вайфай и раздавал вайфай. То-есть, есть угол в доме, куда вайфай плохо добивает с основной точки. Нужно его передать чуть дальще. Настроить ка репитер у меня не получилось, вот и прошу совета. Спасибо.

----------


## Quattro

Нашел открытую сеть с именем TP-link подключился, винда запросила уточнить к чему будет принадлежать сеть (дом, работа, общественная), выбрал общественная. Подключение активно, но пинга нет, страницы не откр. 
 Захожу в 192,168,1,1 мне вылазит страница "вас приветствует" мастер настройки Netis. Имя беспроводной сети указано Netis, пароль password.
Я что то пропустил? почему я подключаюсь к сети тплинк, а это оказывается настройка роутера нетис?

----------


## phobos_nik

> Нашел открытую сеть с именем TP-link подключился, винда запросила уточнить к чему будет принадлежать сеть (дом, работа, общественная), выбрал общественная. Подключение активно, но пинга нет, страницы не откр. 
>  Захожу в 192,168,1,1 мне вылазит страница "вас приветствует" мастер настройки Netis. Имя беспроводной сети указано Netis, пароль password.
> Я что то пропустил? почему я подключаюсь к сети тплинк, а это оказывается настройка роутера нетис?


 Владелец роутера Нетис мог банально переименовать точку доступа в ТП-Линк - средства это сделать у него есть и никто не вправе запретить ему это сделать.
Помимо роутера ТП-Линк, висящего на IP отличном от 192.168.1.1 (тот же бриз рекомендует ставить внутренний IP роутера на 192.168.0.1, ибо на 192.168.1.1 у них вроде как висит DNS-ка и внутренняя почта), в его подсети на 192.168.1.1 висит Нетис.
Что-то ещё, не видимое на первый взгляд.
А вообще, брать чужое нехорошо, обычно именно этому стараются научить в детстве. А с учётом того, что это может банальный HoneyPot, - это может быть ещё и опасно.

----------


## Atilla_s

> Как приемник я его настраиваю без проблем. Мне от него нужно чтоб он принимал вайфай и раздавал вайфай. То-есть, есть угол в доме, куда вайфай плохо добивает с основной точки. Нужно его передать чуть дальще. Настроить ка репитер у меня не получилось, вот и прошу совета. Спасибо.


 Не все скрины сохранились... но вроде главное все есть. У меня работало так, завелось не сразу, детали уже не помню, но тестил разные прошивки. По сути репитер бридж и клиент бридж- одно и то же, отличается настройкой виртуальной сети.

Выпало пару скринов, не сохранилось на радикале, но судя по всему это скрин где нужно присвоить статический адрес роутеру и настройки шифрования, вот тут остались уменьшенные копии.
Нужно порыться на ноуте, может они еще остались.
http://www.lan23.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=3767&p=33725#post33725


На скринах ниже- это были работающие  настройки в в офисе, дир 300  подключался к 3g роутеру и стоял дальше по коридору, раздавал сеть по кабелю и вайфай в другом кабинете.
Помню долго я мучался, но мне было проще) два девайса лежали у меня на столе.











Еси удалось настроить Client Bridge, то просто подымите виртуальную сетть ( на скрине dd-wrt_vap) и будет Вам счастье.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А вообще, брать чужое нехорошо, обычно именно этому стараются научить в детстве. А с учётом того, что это может банальный HoneyPot, - это может быть ещё и опасно.


 Это спорный вопрос. Открытый Wi-Fi может быть это так и задумано. А заходить в админку роутера уже не гуд. Сам конечно заходил к другим на пару минут . Но что делать, знания требуют жертв.

----------


## Quattro

> Владелец роутера Нетис мог банально переименовать точку доступа в ТП-Линк - средства это сделать у него есть и никто не вправе запретить ему это сделать.
> Помимо роутера ТП-Линк, висящего на IP отличном от 192.168.1.1 (тот же бриз рекомендует ставить внутренний IP роутера на 192.168.0.1, ибо на 192.168.1.1 у них вроде как висит DNS-ка и внутренняя почта), в его подсети на 192.168.1.1 висит Нетис.
> Что-то ещё, не видимое на первый взгляд.


  только третий пункт подходит, но это уже не важно особо, т.к. сеть нужна была на пол часа до приезда автобуса.
Я так понял, что связь моего ноута с роутером была, а вот у роутера с интернетом нет.

----------


## phobos_nik

> только третий пункт подходит


 А можно поподробнее, в чём я мог ошибиться?

----------


## Quattro

> А можно поподробнее, в чём я мог ошибиться?


 первый пункт не подходит, т.к. в админке роутера указано имя точки доступа (SSID), а именно "Netis"
второй пункт не подходит, потому что тут нет городских провайдеров, а есть только укртелеком

----------


## phobos_nik

> первый пункт не подходит, т.к. в админке роутера указано имя точки доступа (SSID), а именно "Netis"


 Упустил инфу из оригинального поста, прошу прощения.



> второй пункт не подходит, потому что тут нет городских провайдеров, а есть только укртелеком


 А вот это - бабка надвое сказала (тем более, что информации о месте действия не было указано); даже если провайдер - Укртелеком, что мешает владельцу всего этого зоопарка роутеров экспериментировать с схемой построения сети? Точка нетиса может быть к тому же не видна в эфире - достаточно галкой в веб-морде отключить вещание SSID.

----------


## Quattro

> Упустил инфу из оригинального поста, прошу прощения.
> 
> А вот это - бабка надвое сказала (тем более, что информации о месте действия не было указано); даже если провайдер - Укртелеком, что мешает владельцу всего этого зоопарка роутеров экспериментировать с схемой построения сети? Точка нетиса может быть к тому же не видна в эфире - достаточно галкой в веб-морде отключить вещание SSID.


  я пробовал подключится к невидимой точки нетиса - создал подключение вручную, ввел данные с админки, но нима ее.
бесконечная череда роутеров  во главе со злым гением?
я могу все узнать точно, мне ведь для этого всего лишь внимательно изучить все настройки в этом нетисе, но это интересовало меня вчера, сегодня уже автобус приехал и привез мне самосвал интернета

----------


## phobos_nik

> я пробовал подключится к невидимой точки нетиса - создал подключение вручную, ввел данные с админки, но нима ее.


 Всё приходится как на пытке клещами вытягивать. Нельзя было сразу упомянуть или потом дописать. А то получается как в той песне про прекрасную маркизу.



> бесконечная череда роутеров  во главе со злым гением?


 ХЗ, как минимум 2 точки доступа уже локализовали; если предположить, что точка доступа = роутер (что не всегда верно, но чаще всего для незаморачивающихся с настройкой - таки да, правда), то их всяко не меньше 2-х.



> я могу все узнать точно, мне ведь для этого всего лишь внимательно изучить все настройки в этом нетисе, но это интересовало меня вчера, сегодня уже автобус приехал и привез мне самосвал интернета


 Всё хорошо, что хорошо кончается

----------


## Quattro

добрый вечер господа. Есть свисток Dlink DWA-140, на протяжении 5-6 лет он исправно раздавал инет со стационарника по воздуху (типа он роутер), но сейчас на свисток например с ноутбука - начали появятся потери пакетов. Настал каюк свистку - отслужил свое?
Пы.Сы. Да да, свисток норм все эти годы раздвал скорость 50 мбит\сек по вафле и не прихотлив в настройках - установил и забыл.

----------


## Carters

При использовании на телефоне подключения к интернету через 3G все нормально! А именно приходят вовремя все уведомления о сообщениях в месенджерах типа Вотсапа и Вайбера, даже когда экран выключен и этих месенджеров нет в списке открытых приложений. Когда же я переключаюсь на вайфай уведомления перестают приходить и я узнаю о том, что у меня есть новые сообщения только открыв месенджер. Если не удалять месенджер из списка запущенных приложений, то уведомления временно приходят вовремя, а потом по проишествии где-то получаса снова перестают приходить (если приложение закрыть, т. е. убрать из списка работающих - то вообще не приходят, притом при использовании 3G при таком же раскладе ВСЕ НОРМАЛЬНО ПРИХОДИТ!!!). Я в настройках WiFi на телефоне ставил "не отключать при спящем режиме", убирал "экономию заряда при использовании WiFi", а в настройках месенджера (Вайбера к примеру), ставил галочку "Всегда в сети". Также в приложении CM Cecuruty убрал функцию "отключать приложения нагружающие WiFi". НИЧЕГО НЕ ПОМОГАЕТ!!! И кстати - звонки в вайбер, скайп и вотсап тоже не доходят при использовании WiFi если ты не находишься в самом приложении в это самое время, в то время как я сам могу звонить. Так то WiFi прекрасно работает на телефоне, просто не приходят уведомления в месенджерах - приходится периодически проверять телефон, чтобы не пропустить важное сообщение и звонок. Поэтому использую 3G, а это лишний трафик и низкая скорость со всеми вытекающими. Прошу помочь решить проблему

----------


## `KG`

Имеется роутер 1043  с прошивкой 3.15.30 140725 rel 34507 и провайдер Тенет. Привез свой ноут, поставил. Подключил по вай фай и инет на моем ноутбуке отваливается при этом на 2 смартах, на телеке и ноуте жены инет работает. Помогает не на долго мастер неполадок опять таки на 5 минут. Поставил статический айпи на мой ноут. Не помогло. Есть какие то мысли? Может протянуть кабель напрямую? 

Отправлено с моего XT1254

----------


## lockon1978

ноут?

----------


## `KG`

> ноут?


 Возможно. Пока отключил Касперский антивирус. Вроде не виснит. 

Отправлено с моего XT1254

----------


## Карл Лифман

обновить прошивку назад или вперед не помню есть ли выше прошивка... (особое внимание нада уделить РЕВИЗИИ РОУТЕРА)  я поставил энглиш самую последнюю тоже 1043nd работает от 22 суток без вылетов ))) выше не получается проверить может и больше (свет зачастили выключать ОБЛЭНЕРГО на районе)  можно поменять частоту (Канал другой) или с МИКСЕНД выставить тока N может ноут не адекватно работает в 300 мегабитах итд итп нада пробовать смотреть изучать))))))))

----------


## `KG`

> обновить прошивку назад или вперед не помню есть ли выше прошивка... (особое внимание нада уделить РЕВИЗИИ РОУТЕРА)  я поставил энглиш самую последнюю тоже 1043nd работает от 22 суток без вылетов ))) выше не получается проверить может и больше (свет зачастили выключать ОБЛЭНЕРГО на районе)  можно поменять частоту (Канал другой) или с МИКСЕНД выставить тока N может ноут не адекватно работает в 300 мегабитах итд итп нада пробовать смотреть изучать))))))))


 Спасибо буду пробовать, но прошивку не буду менять. Пока все работает, а то испорчу все и жена за телек наругает.

----------


## Zidane

Добрый день... Keenetic Giga не видит  Huawei E173,хотя на компе модем работает нормально... 
Подскажите,может ли это быть от того,что роутер никогда не прошивался (Текущая версия ПО:	V1.00(USD.0)D0) ? 
Провайдер,от которого я имею инет по оптике, мог в своих настройках как-то блокировать модем? (хотя я ,"режим работы", выбираю: "через внешний USB-модем 3G" ) 

Если надо перепрошить,то можно ли самой последней прошивкой...я хуже не сделаю? Спасибо...

----------


## `KG`

> обновить прошивку назад или вперед не помню есть ли выше прошивка... (особое внимание нада уделить РЕВИЗИИ РОУТЕРА)  я поставил энглиш самую последнюю тоже 1043nd работает от 22 суток без вылетов ))) выше не получается проверить может и больше (свет зачастили выключать ОБЛЭНЕРГО на районе)  можно поменять частоту (Канал другой) или с МИКСЕНД выставить тока N может ноут не адекватно работает в 300 мегабитах итд итп нада пробовать смотреть изучать))))))))


 После переустановки Винды симптомы появились, помогает только диагностика неполадок Виндоус, которая как бы перезагружает Ва-фай на ноуте, но не на долго. 
ЗЫ уже купил витую пару, но почему так отваливается вай фай на ноуте не дает спать.

----------


## [email protected]@

> Добрый день... Keenetic Giga не видит  Huawei E173


  В 2013м анонимусы говорили что не работает и работать не будет хотя в списке совместимых он есть. Во всяком случае пробуйте прошить.
ЗЫ: на TL-MR3220 он работает 100%, как настроить можно например здесь посмотреть

----------


## Zidane

> В 2013м анонимусы говорили что не работает и работать не будет хотя в списке совместимых он есть. Во всяком случае пробуйте прошить.
> ЗЫ: на TL-MR3220 он работает 100%, как настроить можно например здесь посмотреть


 Спасибо...завтра буду пробовать перешивать,а если не заработает,то буду искать другой модем...роутер не хочется менять,он работает нормально и если бы не понадобился резервный инет,то я бы и не вспомнил за него...главное,чтобы я этими перепрошивками хуже не сделал...

----------


## Zidane

Прошил сегодня прогой 1.00(USD.1.4)D0...всё равно не видит....V2 испугался прошивать,но интуитивно чувствую,что не в прошивке дело...или что-то с роутером,или где-то галочка не стоит,например: " Установить порт интерфейса usb-модема"...я поставил галочку и выбрал ttyUSB1...всё равно не работает...

----------


## панки_ХОЙ

Никто не настраивал разлоченный киевстаровский роутер huawei ws319 под бриз?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Никто не настраивал разлоченный киевстаровский роутер huawei ws319 под бриз?


 Приблизительно так — http://nastroisam.ru/2014/huawei-ws319-003-pppoe.jpg
http://tvoi-setevichok.ru/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/nastroyka-interneta-pppoe-1.png

В гугле навалом ответов — https://www.google.com.ua/search?#q=huawei+ws319+pppoe

----------


## [email protected]@

А попробовать сбросить и настраивать только с USB модемом без проводного интернета?

----------


## Zidane

> А попробовать сбросить и настраивать только с USB модемом без проводного интернета?


 Если Вы имеете ввиду в заводские настройки ,то не пробовал...боюсь,что сам не смогу настроить...хотя я сохранил настройки провайдера...как ,я понимаю,можно всегда вернуться к прежней настройке?

----------


## `KG`

скачал одну прошивку, а поставилась 3.19.32 Build 150910 Rel.44072n
 тестим.

----------


## Almost Human

Всем привет! Пользуюсь услугами Тенета, приобрел на днях роутер Xiaomi Mi WiFi и ретранслятор Edimax EW-7438AC. Настроил оба девайса, все работает, единственное - сейчас в доме две точки доступа wi-fi: основная от роутера - "название точки доступа", и расширенная от ретранслятора - "название точки доступа.ex" (extended). Это что, выходит, что нужно теперь переключаться между ними вручную? Т.е., если я, к примеру, хочу воспользоваться интернетом на кухне, где не берет основной wi-fi от роутера, я должен вручную подключиться к расширенной точке доступа? 

Или я все же рукожоп, что более вероятней )) Подскажите, как быть? Заранее, всем спасибо за ответы!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Или я все же рукожоп, что более вероятней )) Подскажите, как быть? Заранее, всем спасибо за ответы!


 При настройке вам нужно указать одинаковый SSID (название точки) на обоих устройствах, но разные каналы (частоты). Пароль тоже одинаковый. А потом всё сильно зависит от интеллектуальности клиентов. Они могут переключаться нормально, а могут висеть на том где слабее сигнал. Поэтому для таких вариантов используют "контролер".

----------


## Almost Human

*leshiy_odessa*, спасибо, уже разобрался! Все работает, сети переключаются самостоятельно, задержка - минимальная, где-то в секунду, но это ерунда.

----------


## lockon1978

> *leshiy_odessa*, спасибо, уже разобрался! Все работает, сети переключаются самостоятельно, задержка - минимальная, где-то в секунду, но это ерунда.


 так как вы поступили?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> так как вы поступили?


 Видимо догадался поставить галочку — "запомнить сеть".

----------


## Almost Human

*lockon1978*, при настройке репитера указал такое же название SSID, как и у роутера. Единственное - у супруги на телефоне замечены лаги при переключении между точками, хотя у нас одинаковые аппараты (Xiaomi Mi5). Возможно - дело в прошивке аппарата, они у нас разные.

----------


## Maysternya

Подскажите как реализовать.
Есть два соединенных роутера. Схема обычная  lan первого соединен с wan второго. Как реализовать доступ с компьетеррв второго роутера к компьютерам первого роутера?

----------


## Полесов

> Подскажите как реализовать


 если это дома, то переделать в одну локалку. 
второй роутер дома не нужен
или второй роутер в режиме моста?
тогда должно все работать.

----------


## Maysternya

перекинуть разъем - решение примитивное.
меня интересует реализация описанного мною случая.
проще говоря надо видеть всего одну машину которая располагается за WAN в другом сегменте сети.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> перекинуть разъем - решение примитивное.
> меня интересует реализация описанного мною случая.
> проще говоря надо видеть всего одну машину которая располагается за WAN в другом сегменте сети.


 Должна быть настроена правильная маршрутизация (роуты).

Очень расплывчатый термин — "видеть". Если вам нужно видеть в сетевом окружении, то тогда еще прописать всякие порты Microsoft.

----------


## Maysternya

интересует на нем папка с медиафайлами - все  :smileflag:

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> интересует на нем папка с медиафайлами - все


 \\192.168.0.1\Media

Но как писали выше правильнее и полезнее вставить кабель в LAN порт (не забыть отключить второй DHCP), чтобы не было NAT.

----------


## Maysternya

как писал выше такой вариант не рассматривается

----------


## `KG`

Пляски с 1043 продолжаются теперь если выключишь вай фай и где уйдешь, прийдя домой вай фай не подключается. Видит, но не подключается. Требует ребута роутера...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Пляски с 1043 продолжаются теперь если выключишь вай фай и где уйдешь, прийдя домой вай фай не подключается. Видит, но не подключается. Требует ребута роутера...


 НА IXBT есть отличная тема по этому роутеру, где он разобран на молекулы. В частности там есть скрипт Wi-FI watchdog (OpenWRT).

----------


## `KG`

> НА IXBT есть отличная тема по этому роутеру, где он разобран на молекулы. В частности там есть скрипт Wi-FI watchdog (OpenWRT).


 Я не нашел ссылки на прошивку которую требуется поставить, но нашел каммент что вай фай отваливается на всех. Я его продам к чертям.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я не нашел ссылки на прошивку которую требуется поставить, но нашел каммент что вай фай отваливается на всех. Я его продам к чертям.


 https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr1043nd

Я бы не сказал что на всех. У друзей стоит, перегружают не часто. В принципе роутер нормальный.

----------


## `KG`

Я уже думал словил кирпич. А на ДДРВТ нужно руками включать вай фай. Вроде настроил.

----------


## `KG`

Почему WAN и ipv6 красные я хз. Телек работает, Вай фай работает. 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *спойлер*

Отправлено с твоего телефона

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Я уже думал словил кирпич. А на ДДРВТ нужно руками включать вай фай. Вроде настроил.


 У вас не DDWRT.

Судя по скринам у вас V2, а это совсем не тот же самый роутер что V1.

----------


## `KG`

> У вас не DDWRT.
> 
> Судя по скринам у вас V2, а это совсем не тот же самый роутер что V1.


  А я и не говорил что у меня В1

----------


## Casper 2

Люди! Подскажите, где можно по хорошей цене найти роутер 3G  Netgear AirCard 771s ?

Не могу понять, на просторах инета цена от 2230 до 4500. Что скажете?

----------


## Invincible

> Люди! Подскажите, где можно по хорошей цене найти роутер 3G  Netgear AirCard 771s ?
> Не могу понять, на просторах инета цена от 2230 до 4500. Что скажете?


 Цена зависит от того новое устройство или БУ, у нас не редко скупают БУ ( amazon, ebay,aliexpress), разлочивают и продают типа "Новый", а так же зависит от сроков гарантии
Я себе взял Novatel MiFi 5792

----------


## Casper 2

ну вот на  аукро хорошая цена http://aukro.ua/3g-sierra-netgear-sierra-netgear-771s-rev-b-gsm-i6267569610.html
Не знаю стОит ли им верить. Отзывы в принципе хорошие и цена заманчивая. Просто еще никогда не заказывала с аукро.

----------


## Invincible

> ну вот на  аукро хорошая цена http://aukro.ua/3g-sierra-netgear-sierra-netgear-771s-rev-b-gsm-i6267569610.html
> Не знаю стОит ли им верить. Отзывы в принципе хорошие и цена заманчивая. Просто еще никогда не заказывала с аукро.


 Лучше купить в инет магазине, позвонить и все расспросить про происхождение устройства, гарантию сервисное обслуживание и тд

----------


## `KG`

1043 Одолел, спасибо Лешему. Телек, вай фай работает без сбоев.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 1043 Одолел, спасибо Лешему. Телек, вай фай работает без сбоев.


 Как решили проблему?

----------


## `KG`

> Как решили проблему?


 Я человек простой, взял и поставил Open WRT

----------


## alexod77

Всем доброго!
Подключили Вегу напрямую по кабелю инет работает а когда ставишь роутер Dir-620 прош 1.4.0 интернета нет что делать?????
Мастер который подключал сказал разбирайся сам..................
Помогите кто сталкивался с проблемой
Соединение PPPoE...........

----------


## bernik

всем привет, есть роутер Huawei ws319 от киевстара, есть видеорегистратор с ip 192.168.1.111     медиапорт 34567 веб порт 80, по локальной сети работает отлично, а вот на удаленный доступ не могу найти где в роутере вводить порт и ip регистратора, короче не могу пробросить порт, кстати у меня статистический ip есть, так что проблема не в этом, просто не могу найти где вбить в настройках роутер. помогите или советом или делом,заранее спасибо

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем доброго!
> Подключили Вегу напрямую по кабелю инет работает а когда ставишь роутер Dir-620 прош 1.4.0 интернета нет что делать?????
> Мастер который подключал сказал разбирайся сам..................
> Помогите кто сталкивался с проблемой
> Соединение PPPoE...........


 Инструкция по настройке PPPoE соединения - D-Link

Та же нужно иметь в виду, что некоторые провайдеры имеют защиту по mac адресу.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> всем привет, есть роутер Huawei ws319 от киевстара, есть видеорегистратор с ip 192.168.1.111     медиапорт 34567 веб порт 80, по локальной сети работает отлично, а вот на удаленный доступ не могу найти где в роутере вводить порт и ip регистратора, короче не могу пробросить порт, кстати у меня статистический ip есть, так что проблема не в этом, просто не могу найти где вбить в настройках роутер. помогите или советом или делом,заранее спасибо


 Беглый поиск выдал что у Киевстара своя сильно обрезанная прошивка. Как вариант это «Домашняя сеть» —> «Интерфейс LAN» —> «UPnP» —> «Включить UPnP».

Само собою 80 порт вы навряд ли пробросите, так как он висит на веб интерфейсе роутера. Значит в видеорегистраторе меняйте 80 порт на какой то другой, например 8080.

Так же держите в голове что пароль на видеорегистраторе дефолтный и он торчит наружу для всех желающих. То есть ставьте поставьте сложный пароль, но и это иногда не помогает.

----------


## alex.helms

Господа, вопрос по wi-fi на частоте 5ггц. Имеется двухдиапазонный роутер(Dlink DIR826L) и андроид тв приставка(Beelink M18) с двухдиапазонным адаптером. Ни в какую не могу подружить приставку с частотой 5ггц. Коллеги с 4pda утверждают, что у них приставка работает на 5ггц. Все настройки обшарил на роутере. Толку нет, 2.4 видит и все тут... Что можно еще покрутить?

----------


## shmargen

> Присоединяюсь к клубу владельцев. У меня M18
> А у всех не ловится 5Ghz wi-fi?
> В описании указан какой-то 5.8Ghz, наивная русская душа надеялась что это как-бы 5


 


> Каналы
> Покрути настройки роутера. Похоже надо страну US выставить или в ручную канал задать.


 


> Что можно еще покрутить?


 хватит крутить роутер
крутите приставку

----------


## alex.helms

> хватит крутить роутер
> крутите приставку


 А что ее крутить? Прошивка последняя. Люди пишут что работает на 5ггц, иначе я бы не спрашивал...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Господа, вопрос по wi-fi на частоте 5ггц. Имеется двухдиапазонный роутер(Dlink DIR826L) и андроид тв приставка(Beelink M18) с двухдиапазонным адаптером. Ни в какую не могу подружить приставку с частотой 5ггц. Коллеги с 4pda утверждают, что у них приставка работает на 5ггц. Все настройки обшарил на роутере. Толку нет, 2.4 видит и все тут... Что можно еще покрутить?
> 
> Вложение 11404871


 1. SSID без пробелов.

2. Снять галочку с "Enable Auto Channel Scan", задать канал вручную. Нужно помнить, что в некоторых странах некоторые частоты запрещены, то есть устройство с определенно прошивкой их не увидит.

----------


## alex.helms

> 1. SSID без пробелов.
> 
> 2. Снять галочку с "Enable Auto Channel Scan", задать канал вручную. Нужно помнить, что в некоторых странах некоторые частоты запрещены, то есть устройство с определенно прошивкой их не увидит.


 Первый пункт не влияет на обнаружение, а второй - выставлял уже в ручную все варианты, никак. Буду крутить прошивками на устройстве, других вариантов не вижу. Спасибо!

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Первый пункт не влияет на обнаружение


 Ну-ну, продолжайте в том же духе.

----------


## alex.helms

> Ну-ну, продолжайте в том же духе. Вы видимо забыли что купили DLINK.


 Дак я менял SSID толку? Тем более, 2.4ггц с теми же пробелами работает...

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Дак я менял SSID толку? Тем более, 2.4ггц с теми же пробелами работает...


 Да-да, я понимаю. А чтобы сделать скриншоты вы вернули всё обратно. Еще раз SSID должен быть без пробелов, а частота должная быть выбрана по таблице, чтобы подходила для любой страны. И только потом уже начинайте разбираться со всем остальным. 

Ваши выводы оставьте для детей в детском саду. Если вы такой умный, то нафига спрашиваете советов здесь? Вопрос риторический.

----------


## lockon1978

> Дак я менял SSID толку? Тем более, 2.4ггц с теми же пробелами работает...


 Пробовали ставить только в "а" или только в "n" Лучше только "n"

----------


## alex.helms

> Да-да, я понимаю. А чтобы сделать скриншоты вы вернули всё обратно. Еще раз SSID должен быть без пробелов, а частота должная быть выбрана по таблице, чтобы подходила для любой страны. И только потом уже начинайте разбираться со всем остальным.
> Ваши выводы оставьте для детей в детском саду. Если вы такой умный, то нафига спрашиваете советов здесь? Вопрос риторический.


 Риторический вопрос - это как влияют пробелы в названии на обнаружение 5ггц частоты учитывая, что 2.4 обнаруживается с теми же пробелами (не говоря уже о том, что после вашего совета, я убрал пробелы и разницы не заметил) Теперь для танкистов: все возможные варианты каналов устанавливались вручную безрезультатно.
       Строить из себя самого умного лучше перед домохозяйками, когда роутер настраиваете. Если я спросил совета здесь, не значит что я ничего не соображаю

----------


## lockon1978

> А что ее крутить? Прошивка последняя. Люди пишут что работает на 5ггц, иначе я бы не спрашивал...


 Если другие устройства могут подключаться к роутеру на 5 Ггц, то проблема в приставке, также хорошо будет ее проверить на другом роутере.

----------


## alex.helms

> Если другие устройства могут подключаться к роутеру на 5 Ггц, то проблема в приставке, также хорошо будет ее проверить на другом роутере.


 В том и дело, что других приемников такой частоты нет в наличии. У кого в этом топике налажена связь на частоте 5ггц,  на КАКОМ КАНАЛЕ?

----------


## Полесов

кто-то пробовал ЖеПОН укртелекомовский ?
стоит тратить время на подключение как резервного канала?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> У кого в этом топике налажена связь на частоте 5ггц,  на КАКОМ КАНАЛЕ?

----------


## Quattro

> кто-то пробовал ЖеПОН укртелекомовский ?
> стоит тратить время на подключение как резервного канала?


 а ты узнавал? у них вообще есть тех.возможность?
По состоянию на осень 2015 у них была возможность подключения лишь нескольких домов на нескольких улицах в столице

----------


## lockon1978

> В том и дело, что других приемников такой частоты нет в наличии. У кого в этом топике налажена связь на частоте 5ггц,  на КАКОМ КАНАЛЕ?


 А на каком расстоянии находится роутер от приставки? Сколько стен, комнат....

----------


## phobos_nik

> У кого в этом топике налажена связь на частоте 5ггц,  на КАКОМ КАНАЛЕ?


 
Роутер - TP-Link WDR4300 v.1
Девайсы - самсунги S7 и Tab S2 (2016).
Провайдер - бриз.
Копирование с компа/на комп (гигабитный линк в роутер) - 10-12 МБайт/с. IPTV бризовское (IGMP, не udpxy) через андроидный VLC - без заиканий.

Ковыряйте свои девайсы дальше, неплохо было бы проверить заведомо рабочий роутер с вашей приставкой и/или другой заведомо рабочий Wi-Fi девайс с вашим роутером.

----------


## alex.helms

> А на каком расстоянии находится роутер от приставки? Сколько стен, комнат....


 4 метра расстояние, одна стена газобетон 10 см.

----------


## Полесов

> а ты узнавал? у них вообще есть тех.возможность?
> По состоянию на осень 2015 у них была возможность подключения лишь нескольких домов на нескольких улицах в столице


 1. Их новый шкаф возле моего дома. Напичкан хуавеем. Счетчик показывает нагрузку. Старый шкаф уже освободили, кабеля завели в новый шкаф.
2. Бросили рекламку в ящик

----------


## Quattro

> 1. Их новый шкаф возле моего дома. Напичкан хуавеем. Счетчик показывает нагрузку. Старый шкаф уже освободили, кабеля завели в новый шкаф.
> 2. Бросили рекламку в ящик


 о, ну это меняет расклад. У нас тоже над шкафом шаманят уже второй год, но пока ничего, акромя шаманства не наблюдается.
==================================================  ==================================================  ==============
Пацаетрэ, новый DIR-300 сбросить логопасс для входа в вебморду как?

----------


## shmargen

15секунд держи ресет

----------


## Quattro

> 15секунд держи ресет


 низя сбрасывать имеющиеся настройки под N-ого прова

----------


## shmargen

> низя сбрасывать имеющиеся настройки под N-ого прова


 это не нельзя это ты не состоянии настроить заново 
так подходит? словно интернет не имеет
думаю и это пофиксили в новых ревизиях этого гавнороутера

----------


## Quattro

> это не нельзя это ты не состоянии настроить заново 
> так подходит? словно интернет не имеет
> думаю и это пофиксили в новых ревизиях этого гавнороутера


 это первое к чему обратился, но новая прошива уже пофикшена.
Да, я не в состоянии вернуть все обратно как було, я ж не знаю, что там настроено и как, если напортачу, получу не то, что желалось

----------


## lockon1978

> 4 метра расстояние, одна стена газобетон 10 см.


 Нельзя исключать и заводской брак приставки, для этого надо проверить работу роутера на 5ГГц.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Нельзя исключать и заводской брак приставки, для этого надо проверить работу роутера на 5ГГц.


 Я думаю что китайцы как обычно "случайно" прислали не ту модель, то есть без 5Ghz. 

Поставить бы утилиту под андроид, чтобы она показало железо приставки.

----------


## Quattro

Вопрос с сбросом логопасса на дир 300 снят. 
всем thanks a lot!

----------


## alex.helms

Поставил AIDA64. Вкладка сеть: Полоса 5ггц не поддерживается. Видимо экземпляр не удачный попался...

----------


## missoblgos

Здравствуйте, 
помогите советом. Провайдер Vega, вчера провели вегу в квартиру и под вечер решили настроить интернет через роутер. Роутер ресетнули, выставили все на дефолт, включили быструю настройку, выбрали PPPoE вбили логин и пароль входа в интернет и сколько раз не пытались, прилетает ошибка "нет подключения к удаленному серверу". Что я делаю не так? Может кто-то может прислать скрины своих настроек?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Здравствуйте, 
> помогите советом. Провайдер Vega, вчера провели вегу в квартиру и под вечер решили настроить интернет через роутер. Роутер ресетнули, выставили все на дефолт, включили быструю настройку, выбрали PPPoE вбили логин и пароль входа в интернет и сколько раз не пытались, прилетает ошибка "нет подключения к удаленному серверу". Что я делаю не так? Может кто-то может прислать скрины своих настроек?


 Во первых :




> Внимание! Авторизация Вашей точки подключения на сервере ТГ Vega может
> осуществляться либо по протоколу *РРРоЕ, либо по DHCP*. Узнать, по какому
> протоколу у Вас происходит авторизация, можно обратившись в службу
> технической поддержки по номеру 147, назвав свой номер договора.


 Во вторых где именно вы видите ошибку — "_нет подключения к удаленному серверу_" ? В роутере? В Windows ? Надеюсь вы понимаете, что если в роутере поднято PPPoE, то на компьютере PPPoE запускать не нужно.





> Может кто-то может прислать скрины своих настроек?


 Инструкция по настройке маршрутизаторов TL-WR740ND и TL-WR740N

----------


## missoblgos

> Во первых :
> 
> 
> 
> Во вторых где именно вы видите ошибку — "_нет подключения к удаленному серверу_" ? В роутере? В Windows ? Надеюсь вы понимаете, что если в роутере поднято PPPoE, то на компьютере PPPoE запускать не нужно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Инструкция по настройке маршрутизаторов TL-WR740ND и TL-WR740N


 Спасибо за ваш ответ. У меня авторизация осуществляться по протоколу РРРоЕ, когда провожу настройку по этому протоколу не осуществляется подключение к серверу и роутер выдает следующее оповещение: "не удалось подключиться к удаленному серверу", на компьютере все работает нормально.
https://puu.sh/qOUYS/f58e3178b1.png
https://puu.sh/qOV05/e5fab63892.png

MAC-адресс обычно прописывается от роутера, ведь так? Ибо в присланной вами инструкции он там уже автоматом было прописан.

----------


## shmargen

> MAC-адресс обычно прописывается от роутера, ведь так?


 мак адрес у вас от компьютера (раз работает без роутера) и роутер устанавливаете только сейчас 
и мак адрес компьютера нужно склонировать в роутер
либо чтобы при тестах (включения отключение роутера и подключение без него)
сделайте мак адрес одинаков что на сетевой компьютера что в роутере (иногда правда может ругаться но иногда можно)
поменять мак адрес
дайте команду пуск- выполнить- cmd - getmac и даже напишите этот адрес на договоре
вообще существует человек в спец теме этого горе-провайдера интернета

----------


## missoblgos

> мак адрес у вас от компьютера (раз работает без роутера) и роутер устанавливаете только сейчас 
> и мак адрес компьютера нужно склонировать в роутер
> либо чтобы при тестах (включения отключение роутера и подключение без него)
> сделайте мак адрес одинаков что на сетевой компьютера что в роутере (иногда правда может ругаться но иногда можно)
> поменять мак адрес
> дайте команду пуск- выполнить- cmd - getmac и даже напишите этот адрес на договоре
> вообще существует человек в спец теме этого горе-провайдера интернета


 в этой ветке уже писал, пока что конкретного ответа там не поступало. Сижу с ноутбука, который по сути по wi-fi подключается к роутеру т.к. стационарной машины нет. Значит прописать мак от ноута тогда?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Странно, я не увидел на сайте веги упоминание про mac авторизацию. Даже если она есть я очень сильно рекомендую не клонировать mac адрес с компьютера, а сбросить его в тех поддержке и прописать родной от роутера (смотри наклейку на днище роутера). При необходимости клонировании лучше на компьютере (смотри выше).

По инструкции в .pdf я не увидел ни слова про DUAL ACCESS, поэтому поставьте в "Enable VPN + DHCP Connection" — *Нет*.

----------


## missoblgos

> Странно, я не увидел на сайте веги упоминание про mac авторизацию. Даже если она есть я очень сильно рекомендую не клонировать mac адрес с компьютера, а сбросить его в тех поддержке и прописать родной от роутера (смотри наклейку на днище роутера). При необходимости клонировании лучше на компьютере (смотри выше).
> 
> По инструкции в .pdf я не увидел ни слова про DUAL ACCESS, поэтому поставьте в "Enable VPN + DHCP Connection" — *Нет*.


 Мак не клонировал, прописывал родной от роутера и просто оставлял поле пустым и писал от ноута, в "Enable VPN + DHCP Connection" выставил на Нет, результат тот же. Роутер просто не проходит авторизацию или еще что-то, ибо при любых опциях "истекло время определения подключения".
 Значит тогда тех. поддержка...
https://puu.sh/qP0kI/983e30ea86.png

----------


## shmargen

а зачем ты делаешь определение типа подключения мне неведомо если идет настройка вручную
терпеть не могу асус роутеры я бы в начале его прошил на свежую прошивку
всю жизнь они выпускают и тестируют прошивки на людях что купили их якобы законченное устройство и заплатили дороже чем любой другой роутер

----------


## missoblgos

> а зачем ты делаешь определение типа подключения мне неведомо если идет настройка вручную
> терпеть не могу асус роутеры я бы в начале его прошил на свежую прошивку
> всю жизнь они выпускают и тестируют прошивки на людях что купили их якобы законченное устройство и заплатили дороже чем любой другой роутер


 потому что ручная настройка так же не приносит никак результатов и на сайте веги во всех инструкциях выполняется настройка через "мастер настроек" или "быструю настройку". Чем вам роутер уже неугоден? Он прошит на последнее для него доступное ПО. До этого был другой провайдер с тем же PPPoE все работало отлично и по тому же принципу, так что сваливать все на роутер я бы стал в последнюю очередь.

----------


## B Real

Подскажите как на dd-wrt включить iptv (Firewall выключен)?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите как на dd-wrt включить iptv (Firewall выключен)?


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DD-WRT%2BIPTV

Проблема в том, что DD-WRT есть различные сборки и версии. Я видел сборку в которой IPTV включалось кнопкой, но скорее всего у вас такого нет. Поэтому вам нужно делать скриптами. 

Если есть возможность, то переходите на OpenWRT в котором всё проще и главное лучше.

http://forum.tenet.ua/showpost.php?p=66923&postcount=5

----------


## B Real

не помогло, пора переходить на openWrt

----------


## B Real

Теперь скажите как на open wrt включить iptv?!Если можно через веб интерфейс) Мне для приставки, там вроде порт надо выделять.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Теперь скажите как на open wrt включить iptv?!Если можно через веб интерфейс) Мне для приставки, там вроде порт надо выделять.


 Есть два способа IGMP и udpxy, но можно два одновременно. Если вы смотрите IPTV по Wi-Fi, то вам нужен — udpxy.

IPTV / UDP multicast [OpenWrt Wiki]

Если вы соизволите сообщить имя провайдера, то вам в ответ будет сообщено list altnet (не обязательно).

*ТЕНЕТе :*
192.168.252.0/24
192.168.229.0/24
192.168.250.0/24

*БРИЗ :*
10.255.5.0/24
172.17.24.0/24

Для ТЕНЕТа возможно понадобится маршрут на 224.0.0.0.

config route
	option interface 'wan'
	option target '224.0.0.0'
	option netmask '240.0.0.0'
	option gateway '0.0.0.0'

Для приставки можно вообще обойтись *STB порт и это самый правильный способ*. 



Следует помнить что в некоторых моделей очередность портов не соответствует очередности в WEB интерфейсе.  Смотри страницу своей модели в WiKi OpenWRT. 

P.S. Какого хрена сразу не сообщить модель и названия провайдера?

----------


## B Real

tp-link 842nd. TeNet.

чёт Port 0 нету.Приставка к 4му порту подключена.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> tp-link 842nd. TeNet.
> Вложение 11458426
> чёт Port 0 нету.Приставка к 4му порту подключена.


 И самое смешное, но не для меня, что я вас предупреждал, но вам видимо некогда читать. 




> Следует помнить что в некоторых моделей очередность портов не соответствует очередности в WEB интерфейсе. Смотри страницу своей модели в WiKi OpenWRT.


 https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd




И еще раз для вас, потому что вы опять не увидите — *4* (yellow) = Switch eth1; Port *1*

----------


## Quattro

чот ютубэ вторые сутки тормозит... загрузка любого видика не более 



это ток у меня? или ютуб проблемы имеет?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> чот ютубэ вторые сутки тормозит... загрузка любого видика не более 
> 
> это ток у меня? или ютуб проблемы имеет?


 Сегодня утром с БРИЗа смотрел ролики по 40-50 минут. Загрузка видео (кеширование) была очень быстрая.

----------


## phobos_nik

> Сегодня утром с БРИЗа смотрел ролики по 40-50 минут. Загрузка видео (кеширование) была очень быстрая.


 А вечером (18:00 - 22:00) - мрак полный. Пруфы в теме обсуждения бриза.

----------


## Quattro

а мне думается, что проблема в прове.. они ведь могли искусственно ограничить на каждое подключение до пол мегабита.

----------


## phobos_nik

> а мне думается, что проблема в прове.. они ведь могли искусственно ограничить на каждое подключение до пол мегабита.


 С мордокниги и твича в аналогичных разрешениях/частоте кадров всё играет нормально, без лагов и выпадений. Так что проблема между серверами провайдера и серверами конкретно ютуба. А вот в каком месте и по чьей вине - тут уже ХЗ, моя компетенция иссякает.

----------


## Quattro

> С мордокниги и твича в аналогичных разрешениях/частоте кадров всё играет нормально, без лагов и выпадений. Так что проблема между серверами провайдера и серверами конкретно ютуба. А вот в каком месте и по чьей вине - тут уже ХЗ, моя компетенция иссякает.


 во, раскочегарилось на сейчас. Дело было не в прове, бо на двух провах были одинаковые показатели. 
Пока кочегарит на полную, двое суток испытываю видеоголод

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> а мне думается, что проблема в прове.. они ведь могли искусственно ограничить на каждое подключение до пол мегабита.


 Зачем им это?

----------


## Quattro

> Зачем им это?


 для того что бы обеспечить скоростью растущий поток новых абонентов.

----------


## djulia2008

Не могу настроить роутер Асус.  Делали ремонт, сбили всё   ((((. Что делать, звонила в тенет говорят вызывайте мастера на дом, 90 грн в час, и ждать в течении трех дней.

----------


## AlexNemo

> Не могу настроить роутер Асус.  Делали ремонт, сбили всё   ((((. Что делать, звонила в тенет говорят вызывайте мастера на дом, 90 грн в час, и ждать в течении трех дней.


 На форуме Тенета инструкции смотрели? http://forum.tenet.ua/forumdisplay.php?f=18

----------


## djulia2008

> Не могу настроить роутер Асус.  Делали ремонт, сбили всё   ((((. Что делать, звонила в тенет говорят вызывайте мастера на дом, 90 грн в час, и ждать в течении трех дней.


 Всем спасибо, я сама все настроила,я молодец!

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

Подскажите, работал нормально роутер, но после аварии в тенет невозможно работать. Постоянные обрывы в связи, перепады, перезагружаю роутре и помогает, потом снова через время,бывает ничего не помогает. Что делать? сбились настройки или что-то с роутером?

----------


## lockon1978

> Подскажите, работал нормально роутер, но после аварии в тенет невозможно работать. Постоянные обрывы в связи, перепады, перезагружаю роутре и помогает, потом снова через время,бывает ничего не помогает. Что делать? сбились настройки или что-то с роутером?


 Вам надо звонить в Тенет. Какой роутер у вас?

----------


## FLOWER SPICES

> Вам надо звонить в Тенет. Какой роутер у вас?


 думаете я не звонила?))))
у меня D-Link

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у меня D-Link


 Они взламываются с пол пинка. Возможно он заражен и занимается или DDOS или майнингом. То есть постоянно проц перегружен и поэтому зависает. Нужно обновить прошивку, сбросить до заводских, поставить сложный пароль и настроить по новому. НО не факт что в новой прошивке дырку прикрыли. DLINK он такой DLINK.

----------


## blackfire

Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить WiFi роутер Dir320,на ютубе полно видюшек там все просто и складно но у меня не получается( Роутер достался даром от приятеля,так что мне в принципе все ровно будет ли работать или нет но все же) После полного сброса все-таки зашел в настройки там все по английски но поставил логин и пароль,когда к нему подключаю провайдера своего то интернет отлично работает,НО! Но не работает WiFi даже лампочка вай вай не горит,пробовал сброс,все что угодно! Это поломка роутера или же както можна его заставить раздавать вай фай?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите пожалуйста как настроить WiFi роутер Dir320,на ютубе полно видюшек там все просто и складно но у меня не получается( Роутер достался даром от приятеля,так что мне в принципе все ровно будет ли работать или нет но все же) После полного сброса все-таки зашел в настройки там все по английски но поставил логин и пароль,когда к нему подключаю провайдера своего то интернет отлично работает,НО! Но не работает WiFi даже лампочка вай вай не горит,пробовал сброс,все что угодно! Это поломка роутера или же както можна его заставить раздавать вай фай?


 У всех Wi-Fi включен по умолчанию. Но всё же проверьте галочку Enable Wireless ( «SETUP» —> «Wireless Setup» —> «Manual Wireless Connection Setup» —> «Enable Wireless»).



Правильный сброс такой :

*Что такое "Сброс 30/30/30"?*

_Нажмите кнопку Reset и удерживайте ее. (Если питание маршрутизатора было выключено - включите его до нажатия на кнопку.) Через 30 секунд выключите питание, не отпуская кнопку Reset. Ещё через 30 секунд включите питание, опять-таки не отпуская Reset. Подождите еще 30 секунд и отпустите Reset._ 


Замечено что DLINK привередливы и могут проигнорировать сброс. Можно делать 2-3-4 раза.

----------


## blackfire

> У всех Wi-Fi включен по умолчанию. Но всё же проверьте галочку Enable Wireless ( «SETUP» —> «Wireless Setup» —> «Manual Wireless Connection Setup» —> «Enable Wireless»).
> 
> 
> 
> Правильный сброс такой :
> 
> *Что такое "Сброс 30/30/30"?*
> 
> _Нажмите кнопку Reset и удерживайте ее. (Если питание маршрутизатора было выключено - включите его до нажатия на кнопку.) Через 30 секунд выключите питание, не отпуская кнопку Reset. Ещё через 30 секунд включите питание, опять-таки не отпуская Reset. Подождите еще 30 секунд и отпустите Reset._ 
> ...


  спасибо огромное попробую обязательно.Вроде галочка включения вайрлесс включена а сброс такой делал,буду пробовать еще

----------


## tetty4u

Какой посоветуете недорогой роутер (можно б/у)? Нужен родителям в квартиру - две комнаты. Особо больших скоростей там не будет. Так скайп и иногда новости почитать.

----------


## Полесов

Mikrotik HAP Lite

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Mikrotik HAP Lite


 Поддерживаю — 19-22$ (MikroTik — быстрый старт).

----------


## kobie

> Какой посоветуете недорогой роутер (можно б/у)? Нужен родителям в квартиру - две комнаты. Особо больших скоростей там не будет. Так скайп и иногда новости почитать.


 Тоже покупал бабушке недавно - Tp-link TL-WR740N. ИМХО - один из самых надежных простых роутеров и, наверное самых популярных. Тем не менее, б/у брать это такое. Они и новые не сильно дорогие на олх том же. Понятно, что в магазинах дороже. Кстати, Mikrotik HAP Lite тоже вариант, много кто себе ставит их сейчас.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Тоже покупал бабушке недавно - Tp-link TL-WR740N. ИМХО - один из самых надежных простых роутеров и, наверное самых популярных. .


 Тогда уже лучше добавить 100 грн и взять 841.

----------


## СтасюлЯ

А где найти прокси- адрес для Черного моря?
У нас не стандартная приставка, надо прописать.

----------


## lockon1978

> Тогда уже лучше добавить 100 грн и взять 841.


 Думаю бабушке хватит и 740, отличный выбор, ставлю их как и 841, люди довольны.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> А где найти прокси- адрес для Черного моря?
> У нас не стандартная приставка, надо прописать.


 http://www.blacksea.net.ua/ru/abon/media/ott
http://www.blacksea.net.ua/ru/abon/media/smart-tv

Руководство настроики интернет-телевидения "Максимум ТВ"

----------


## B Real

> И самое смешное, но не для меня, что я вас предупреждал, но вам видимо некогда читать. 
> 
> 
> 
> https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И еще раз для вас, потому что вы опять не увидите — *4* (yellow) = Switch eth1; Port *1*


 после неудачи опять взялся за это.

при этом только wifi работает
что не так?

----------


## B Real

*Показать скрытый текст* *мой /etc/config/network*
config interface 'loopback'
	option ifname 'lo'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
	option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config globals 'globals'
	option ula_prefix '****************'

config interface 'lan'
	option ifname 'eth0'
	option force_link '1'
	option type 'bridge'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '192.168.1.1'
	option netmask '255.255.255.0'
	option ip6assign '60'

config interface 'wan'
	option ifname 'eth1'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth1'
	option _orig_bridge 'false'
	option proto 'pppoe'
	option username 'name'
	option password 'pass'

config switch
	option name 'switch0'
	option reset '1'
	option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'switch0'
	option vlan '1'
	option vid '1'
	option ports '0 1 2 3 4'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'switch0'
	option vlan '2'
	option vid '2'

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> после неудачи опять взялся за это.
> Вложение 11557176
> при этом только wifi работает
> что не так?


 


В идеале отключить всё кабеля, но оставить WAN (провайдер) и PORT4 (IPTV) и посмотреть в веб интерфейсе, какие активные. И сделать их vlan 2  "untaged". А во vlan 1 — "Off". Самое главное понять WAN порт это действительно CPU.

----------


## B Real

> В идеале отключить всё кабеля, но оставить WAN (провайдер) и PORT4 (IPTV) и посмотреть в веб интерфейсе, какие активные. И сделать их vlan 2  "untaged". А во vlan 1 — "Off". Самое главное понять WAN порт это действительно CPU.


 сделал

при этом работает только wifi и 4 порт.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> сделал
> Вложение 11557990
> при этом работает только wifi и 4 порт.


 Мда, отвык я от настроек по картинкам. Зайдите в Network —> Interfaces —> LAN (нажимаем edit) —> закладка "Physical Settings" и объединяем в единый бридж LAN + Wi-Fi, то есть в вашем случае VLAN*1* + Wi-Fi. 



А в WAN должно быть приблизительно вот так :




То есть WAN станет VLAN2 (VLAN: "eth0.*2*"). Только я не уверен нужна там галочка сверху на bridge или нет.

----------


## B Real

> Мда, отвык я от настроек по картинкам. Зайдите в Network —> Interfaces —> LAN (нажимаем edit) —> закладка "Physical Settings" и объединяем в единый бридж LAN + Wi-Fi, то есть в вашем случае VLAN*1* + Wi-Fi. 
> 
> То есть WAN станет VLAN2 (VLAN: "eth0.*2*"). Только я не уверен нужна там галочка сверху на bridge или нет.


 можно и не по картинкам.


так вообще все пропало

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> можно и не по картинкам.


 Тогда подключайтесь по SCP и выкладывайте файлы конфигурации — /etc/config

----------


## B Real

> Тогда подключайтесь по SCP и выкладывайте файлы конфигурации — /etc/config


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *dhcp*
config dnsmasq
	option domainneeded '1'
	option boguspriv '1'
	option filterwin2k '0'
	option localise_queries '1'
	option rebind_protection '1'
	option rebind_localhost '1'
	option local '/lan/'
	option domain 'lan'
	option expandhosts '1'
	option nonegcache '0'
	option authoritative '1'
	option readethers '1'
	option leasefile '/tmp/dhcp.leases'
	option resolvfile '/tmp/resolv.conf.auto'
	option localservice '1'

config dhcp 'lan'
	option interface 'lan'
	option start '100'
	option limit '150'
	option leasetime '12h'
	option dhcpv6 'server'
	option ra 'server'
	option ra_management '1'

config dhcp 'wan'
	option interface 'wan'
	option ignore '1'

config odhcpd 'odhcpd'
	option maindhcp '0'
	option leasefile '/tmp/hosts/odhcpd'
	option leasetrigger '/usr/sbin/odhcpd-update'




  *Показать скрытый текст* *firewall*config defaults
	option syn_flood	1
	option input		ACCEPT
	option output		ACCEPT
	option forward		REJECT
# Uncomment this line to disable ipv6 rules
#	option disable_ipv6	1

config zone
	option name		lan
	list   network		'lan'
	option input		ACCEPT
	option output		ACCEPT
	option forward		ACCEPT

config zone
	option name		wan
	list   network		'wan'
	list   network		'wan6'
	option input		REJECT
	option output		ACCEPT
	option forward		REJECT
	option masq		1
	option mtu_fix		1

config forwarding
	option src		lan
	option dest		wan

# We need to accept udp packets on port 68,
# see https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/4108
config rule
	option name		Allow-DHCP-Renew
	option src		wan
	option proto		udp
	option dest_port	68
	option target		ACCEPT
	option family		ipv4

# Allow IPv4 ping
config rule
	option name		Allow-Ping
	option src		wan
	option proto		icmp
	option icmp_type	echo-request
	option family		ipv4
	option target		ACCEPT

config rule
	option name		Allow-IGMP
	option src		wan
	option proto		igmp
	option family		ipv4
	option target		ACCEPT

# Allow DHCPv6 replies
# see https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/10381
config rule
	option name		Allow-DHCPv6
	option src		wan
	option proto		udp
	option src_ip		fe80::/10
	option src_port		547
	option dest_ip		fe80::/10
	option dest_port	546
	option family		ipv6
	option target		ACCEPT

config rule
	option name		Allow-MLD
	option src		wan
	option proto		icmp
	option src_ip		fe80::/10
	list icmp_type		'130/0'
	list icmp_type		'131/0'
	list icmp_type		'132/0'
	list icmp_type		'143/0'
	option family		ipv6
	option target		ACCEPT

# Allow essential incoming IPv6 ICMP traffic
config rule
	option name		Allow-ICMPv6-Input
	option src		wan
	option proto	icmp
	list icmp_type		echo-request
	list icmp_type		echo-reply
	list icmp_type		destination-unreachable
	list icmp_type		packet-too-big
	list icmp_type		time-exceeded
	list icmp_type		bad-header
	list icmp_type		unknown-header-type
	list icmp_type		router-solicitation
	list icmp_type		neighbour-solicitation
	list icmp_type		router-advertisement
	list icmp_type		neighbour-advertisement
	option limit		1000/sec
	option family		ipv6
	option target		ACCEPT

# Allow essential forwarded IPv6 ICMP traffic
config rule
	option name		Allow-ICMPv6-Forward
	option src		wan
	option dest		*
	option proto		icmp
	list icmp_type		echo-request
	list icmp_type		echo-reply
	list icmp_type		destination-unreachable
	list icmp_type		packet-too-big
	list icmp_type		time-exceeded
	list icmp_type		bad-header
	list icmp_type		unknown-header-type
	option limit		1000/sec
	option family		ipv6
	option target		ACCEPT

# include a file with users custom iptables rules
config include
	option path /etc/firewall.user


### EXAMPLE CONFIG SECTIONS
# do not allow a specific ip to access wan
#config rule
#	option src		lan
#	option src_ip	192.168.45.2
#	option dest		wan
#	option proto	tcp
#	option target	REJECT

# block a specific mac on wan
#config rule
#	option dest		wan
#	option src_mac	00:11:22:33:44:66
#	option target	REJECT

# block incoming ICMP traffic on a zone
#config rule
#	option src		lan
#	option proto	ICMP
#	option target	DROP

# port redirect port coming in on wan to lan
#config redirect
#	option src			wan
#	option src_dport	80
#	option dest			lan
#	option dest_ip		192.168.16.235
#	option dest_port	80
#	option proto		tcp

# port redirect of remapped ssh port (22001) on wan
#config redirect
#	option src		wan
#	option src_dport	22001
#	option dest		lan
#	option dest_port	22
#	option proto		tcp

# allow IPsec/ESP and ISAKMP passthrough
config rule
	option src		wan
	option dest		lan
	option proto		esp
	option target		ACCEPT

config rule
	option src		wan
	option dest		lan
	option dest_port	500
	option proto		udp
	option target		ACCEPT

### FULL CONFIG SECTIONS
#config rule
#	option src		lan
#	option src_ip	192.168.45.2
#	option src_mac	00:11:22:33:44:55
#	option src_port	80
#	option dest		wan
#	option dest_ip	194.25.2.129
#	option dest_port	120
#	option proto	tcp
#	option target	REJECT

#config redirect
#	option src		lan
#	option src_ip	192.168.45.2
#	option src_mac	00:11:22:33:44:55
#	option src_port		1024
#	option src_dport	80
#	option dest_ip	194.25.2.129
#	option dest_port	120
#	option proto	tcp



  *Показать скрытый текст* *network*
config interface 'loopback'
	option ifname 'lo'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
	option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config globals 'globals'
	option ula_prefix '***'

config interface 'lan'
	option force_link '1'
	option type 'bridge'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '192.168.1.1'
	option netmask '255.255.255.0'
	option ip6assign '60'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth0 wlan0'
	option _orig_bridge 'true'
	option ifname 'eth0'

config interface 'wan'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth1'
	option _orig_bridge 'false'
	option proto 'pppoe'
	option username 'name'
	option password 'pass'
	option ifname 'eth1'

config switch
	option name 'switch0'
	option reset '1'
	option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'switch0'
	option vlan '1'
	option vid '1'
	option ports '1 2 3'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'switch0'
	option vlan '2'
	option vid '2'
	option ports '0 4'

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Пробуйте, но можно потерять доступ к роутеру. 

config switch
    option name 'switch0'
    option reset '1'
    option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
    option device 'switch0'
    option vlan '1'
    option vid '1'
    option ports '0t 2 3 4'

config switch_vlan
    option device 'switch0'
    option vlan '2'
    option vid '2'
    option ports '0t 1'


P.S. Физический 4 порт в OpenWRT — 1. 


Еще возможно выше я ошибся, попробуйте как следующий вариант вот так :




Но скорее всего не получится. Я тут наскочил на форумах что в 841 какой нестандарт. К тому же разные ревизии железа. Люди пытаются сделать VLAN, но ничего у них не получается. 


Я склоняюсь  к тому, что нужно забить на STB порт, а настроить классический — IGMP Proxy.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Хм, у меня тут еще есть вариант на проверку. Этот мне кажется более правильный.

----------


## B Real

ничего не помогло.

----------


## B Real

у кого то получилось, нашел в интернете 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *network*
config interface 'loopback'
	option ifname 'lo'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
	option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config interface 'lan'
	option ifname 'eth0.1'
	option type 'bridge'
	option proto 'static'
	option netmask '255.255.255.0'
	option ipaddr '192.168.0.1'

config interface 'wan'
	option proto 'pppoe'
	option mtu '1500'
	option username 'login'
	option password 'pass'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth0.601'
	option _orig_bridge 'false'
	option ifname 'eth0'

config interface 'vlan1601'
	option ifname 'eth0.1601'
	option proto 'static'
	option metric '10'

config switch
	option name 'eth0'
	option reset '1'
 	option enable_vlan '1'
	option enable_vlan4k '1'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'eth0'
	option vlan '1'
	option ports '0t 3 4'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'eth0'
	option vlan '601'
	option ports '0t 1'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'eth0'
	option vlan '1601'
	option ports '0t 1t 2'


http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:58084-5

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у кого то получилось, нашел в интернете 
> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:58084-5


 Во первых это для провайдеров у которых IPTV приходит по VLAN. А во вторых обратите внимание, что так кажется WAN переместили в порт №1. 


Напишите вашего провайдера, точное название роутера, в особенности его ревизию.

----------


## B Real

да wan заметил, пробовал его конфиг только приставка заработала. до роутер достучаться не мог, через telnet востановил.
Tenet TP-Link TL-WR842N/ND v1

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ничего не помогло.
> Вложение 11560705


 Я думаю самый правильный способ это (4 порт под IPTV) :


VLAN1 — taget off untaget untaget untaget
VLAN2 — taget untaget off off off

Хотя что-то там пишут, что IPTV только на первом порту, то тогда так :

VLAN1 — taget untaget off untaget untaget
VLAN2 — taget off untaget off off

И вот почти такой же вариант с первым портом, но VLAN поменяны местами. Что тоже вполне логичный вариант.




И не забывайте, что должен быть бридж в WAN + VLAN2 (последний случай).

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RSe1SET-g5...l_settings.png

Убедиться что второй ван в Firewall стоит в зоне WAN.

===========
Network —> Interfaces —> LAN (нажимаем edit) —> закладка "Physical Settings" и объединяем в единый бридж LAN + Wi-Fi, то есть в вашем случае VLAN1 + Wi-Fi. 

Проверьте что во LAN теперь стоит *не* Ethernet eth*0*, а VLAN: eth0.*1* (по номеру VLAN). + Wi-Fi. То есть eth0.1 это VLAN1, а eth0.2 это VLAN2 со вторым портом для IPTV.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RkaSqjsq25...l_settings.png

То есть вы должны понять. Что мы поделили родной свич *eth0* на два VLAN eth0.1 и eth0.2. Один сделали вторым WAN портом (eth0.2) и объединили его с родным в бридж (свич). А LAN (eth0) теперь стал eth0.1

Блин, я уже сам начал въезжать в эту кухню . Сильно привык к микротик, а OpenWRT уже стал забывать.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> да wan заметил, пробовал его конфиг только приставка заработала. до роутер достучаться не мог, через telnet востановил.
> Tenet TP-Link TL-WR842N/ND v1


 Вы немного хитрите. Нажимайте "сохранить", вместо "сохранить и применить". А на последней настройке уже применяйте. 

Какая версия OpenWRT?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Tenet TP-Link TL-WR842N/ND v1


 ВЫ не ошиблись? Точно 84*2*?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Если всё это не полечится, то остается совсем другой 100% работающий вариант. У 842 синий порт eth1 это совсем отдельный порт, который идет прямо в процессор, мимо switch. Тогда наша задача забить на этот синий порт, а сделать WAN порт на switch + второй порт для IPTV.

Возможно в последней версии OpenWRT это как то пофиксили. Совместили eth1 + switch (eth0).







> TL-WR842ND синий порт это отдельная железка eth1. На вкладке «Network -> Switch» Вы видите только порты которые принадлежат eth0.


 
По сути, как я писал выше, забейте на это, потому что вам VLAN (STB) нафиг не нужен. Сделайте на IGMP Proxy.

----------


## B Real

IGMP Proxy разве не сложнее ?

ладно буду IGMP Proxy пробовать

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Вложение 11561083
> IGMP Proxy разве не сложнее ?


 Ну блин не смешно. Тут второй день STB портом занимаемся, а настроить IGMP Proxy пару минут. Если первый раз, то максимум пол часа. Инструкция вполне себе вменяемая. Чуть сложнее если igmpproxy + udpxy.

===================
Я тут много чего накатал, подведу итоги. Но 99% что это не будет работать. 

1. В "коммутаторе" (switch) делим на две части eth0 = eth0.1 + eth0.2:

VLAN1 — taget untaget off untaget untaget
VLAN2 — taget off untaget off off

2. Заходим в Network —> Interfaces —> LAN (нажимаем edit) —> закладка "Physical Settings" и проверяем что LAN = eth*0.1* (не eth1) + Wireles Network (creates a bridge over specified interface(s)).

Там же WAN = eth1 + eth0.2 (creates a bridge over specified interface(s)).

При это следует помнить, что нужно нажимать "сохранить" и только на последнем этапе "применить".

*Switch — Atheros AR9330*




> «So this device supports 16 vlans, and the port 0 is the CPU port; ports 1,2,3,4 are associated to the 4 LAN connections on the back of the router.»


 


> TL-WR842ND синий порт это отдельная железка eth1. На вкладке «Network -> Switch» Вы видите только порты которые принадлежат eth0.


 https://www.google.com.ua/search?#q=ar9330+vlan

===================

100% сработает сделать LAN1 —>  WAN (eth0.1 [vlan1]), STB port = LAN2 [vlan1], остальные два порта = LAN (eth0.2[vlan2).

----------


## B Real

> Там же WAN = eth1 + eth0.2 (creates a bridge over specified interface(s)).


 мост как включить?



ваш вариант у него работает
http://www.garant-tv.by/2015-08-13-1...start=30#75600

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> мост как включить?


 Должна быть сверху галочка "*creates a bridge over specified interface(s)*"







> ваш вариант и у него работает


 Афигеть столько гуглежа и писанины, а была готовая инструкция.

----------


## B Real

я так и не сделал и галочки у меня нет (Protocol pppoe)

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> я так и не сделал и галочки у меня нет (Protocol pppoe)


 Потому что нужно выбирать WAN, а НЕ PPPoE.

Network —> Interfaces —> WAN (*edit*) —> "Physical Settings".

Вы настраивали IPTV без Dual Access? Вот это поворот.

----------


## B Real

я так и делал
http://static.forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11561891&d=1476022167

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> я так и делал
> http://static.forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11561891&d=1476022167


 Это или особенности Chaos Calmer или что-то пошло не так. 

Остается ковырять конфиг :


config interface 'lan'
        option type '*bridge*'
        option _orig_ifname 'eth0 wlan0'
        option _orig_bridge 'true'
        option ifname '*eth0.1*'

config interface 'wan'
        option _orig_ifname 'eth1'
        option _orig_bridge 'true'
        option type '*bridge*'
        option ifname '*eth0.2 eth1*'

config switch
        option name 'eth0'
        option reset '1'
        option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
        option device 'eth0'
        option vlan '1'
        option vid '1'
        option ports '0t 1 2 3'

config switch_vlan
        option device 'eth0'
        option vlan '2'
        option vid '2'
        option ports '0t 4'


Только помнить про нумерацию портов. В данном примере VLAN2 четвертый порт, а в реальности это желтый LAN3.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*B Real* В инструкции на сринах кстати Attitude Adjustment.

Кстати я тут обнаружил что прошивка от yohimba тоже поддерживает ваш роутер. Поэтому это очень хороший вариант. Чего только стоит разлоченный ART раздел. IGMP Proxy уже установлен и даже сделано отдельно меню. Ну а это ваще сказка :




> В драйвер бриджа добавлена поддержка преобразования мультикаста в юникаст


 


> Для всех интерфейсов в бридже теперь по умолчанию включена функция преобразования мультикаста в юникаст (M2U), что позволяет использовать igmpproxy в беспроводных сетях.

----------


## B Real

прошил, IGMP proxy включил дальше по инструкции  https://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/doc/howto/udp_multicast?
ps в wan режим моста не появился

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> прошил, IGMP proxy включил дальше по инструкции  https://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/doc/howto/udp_multicast?


 Что прошили? Где включили? Что настраиваем, какой провайдер?

----------


## Dmitry70

Всем привет!
Имеется телек Самсунг, виджет Торрент-тв, провайдер Вега. 
При подключении  телека напрямую, без роутера, HD каналы  работают без проблем. При подключении через роутер - регулярная буферизация. Телек к роутеру подключен кабелем. Грешил на старый роутер, купил новый - TP-link 841nd. Обновил прошивку. Проблема осталась. UPnP - включено. 
Родителям устанавливал тоже самое и работает отлично, поэтому и взял такой же роутер. Но там тенет.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Всем привет!
> Имеется телек Самсунг, виджет Торрент-тв, провайдер Вега. 
> При подключении  телека напрямую, без роутера, HD каналы  работают без проблем. При подключении через роутер - регулярная буферизация. Телек к роутеру подключен кабелем. Грешил на старый роутер, купил новый - TP-link 841nd. Обновил прошивку. Проблема осталась. UPnP - включено. 
> Родителям устанавливал тоже самое и работает отлично, поэтому и взял такой же роутер. Но там тенет.


 Торрент-ТВ можно смотреть абсолютно на любых устройствах: Smart-телевизорах, устройствах Apple, Android планшетах и мобильных устройствах, ТВ-приставках и медиабоксах. *Все это возможно, используя услугу серверный TS-Proxy*. *198 рублей* (стоимость одного месяца подписки) 


Как побороть буферизацию?




> Как победить буферизацию?
> 
> Многие пользователи не имеют возможности стать полноценным участником пиринговой сети из-за особенностей технологии подключения. Например, пользователи подключенные по ADSL не могут физически отдать такой-же поток как принимают. Из-за чего возникает проблема с буферизацией каналов. Просим всех произвести/проверить следующие настройки:
> 
>     В настройках TS нужно выставить максимальную скорость отдачи по-максимуму, оставить значение "0" (по умолчанию).
>     В настройках TS увеличьте Буфер Live в 2-3 раза (20-30 секунд) или более.
>     Там же, увеличьте кол-во пиров в 2 раза. Максимальное кол-во соединений – 400, максимальное кол-во соединений на поток – 100.
> *Если ваш компьютер подключен через роутер, то необходимо открыть порт 8621. Открыт ли у вас порт – можно проверить здесь!*
>     Также, на роутере включите UPnP, если он выключен.
> ...


 
Но это для компьютера. НА телеке нужно платить ли поднимать свой Local TS-Proxy.





> Возможно ли смотреть Торрент-ТВ на Smart TV?
> 
> В настоящее время торрент телевидение МОЖНО смотреть на всех "умных телевизорах", но для просмотра необходимо использовать TS-Proxy. Портал предлагает два варианта такого прокси: локальный (Local TS-Proxy), где в качестве TS-Proxy используется компьютер пользователя или серверный (Server TS-Proxy), где прокси работает на нашем сервере.
> 
> На Smart TV вам необходимо запустить виджет, который понимает плейлисты, и указать в качестве источника плейлиста ссылку на свой плейлист. Ссылку на плейлист предоставляет TS-Proxy.

----------


## Dmitry70

> Но это для компьютера. НА телеке нужно платить ли поднимать свой .


 Спасибо. 
TS-proxy у меня оплачен. Обычные каналы показывают хорошо и через роутер, а вот HD каналы через роутер показывают плохо, постоянная буферизация.* Но при подключении напрямую, без роутера , HD каналы показывают без буферизации.* Вот и думаю что проблема таки в настройках роутера.

P.S. Родителям настроил и уже года 2-3 все показывает нормально, через роутер. А    себе настроить не могу. Хотя и там и тут настройки по большей части заводские, т.е. мало чего менял. Хотя там Тенет, а у меня Вега.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо. 
> TS-proxy у меня оплачен. Обычные каналы показывают хорошо и через роутер, а вот HD каналы через роутер показывают плохо, постоянная буферизация.* Но при подключении напрямую, без роутера , HD каналы показывают без буферизации.* Вот и думаю что проблема таки в настройках роутера.


 По сути роутер тут не задействован. Вы берете IPTV с TS-proxy и как я понимаю ничего не раздаете, потому что у вы платите. Роутер тут просто пропускает ваши пакеты и ничего более. 
Если у вас на ВЕГЕ маленькие скорости, то HD может не пролазить. Там от 10 мбит/с. 

Начните с обновления прошивки до последней. 

Попробуйте отключить IGMP Proxy.



Откройте порт — 8621, предварительно в DHCP зарезервируйте IP по mac адресу телевизора. Но насколько я понял это только для компьютеров.

Попробуйте отключить Firewall :



переходите на православный OpenWRT — https://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd

----------


## Dmitry70

> Если у вас на ВЕГЕ маленькие скорости, то HD может не пролазить. Там от 10 мбит/с.


 75 мбит/с.




> Начните с обновления прошивки до последней.


 V10.0





> Попробуйте отключить IGMP Proxy.


 Отключил




> Откройте порт — 8621, предварительно в DHCP зарезервируйте IP по mac адресу телевизора. Но насколько я понял это только для компьютеров.


 Вроде открыл, но на Торрент тв тоже говорят, что это не обязательно при ТС прокси.





> Попробуйте отключить Firewall :


 Отключил.




> переходите на православный OpenWRT — https://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/toh/tp-link/tl-wr842nd


 Это уже для меня сложно )

----------


## www

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно установить правильно wi-fi в квартире. Ноутбук подключен к интернету через кабель в одной комнате, но иногда хочется поработать и др.комнатах и через смартфон тоже. Мне необходимо обратиться к своему интернет-провайдеру для установки wi-fi роутера или я могу сама это сделать? и какие роутеры лучше?

----------


## Dmitry70

Ну вообщем понял, что дело не в телевидении, скорость инета напрямую в 5-10 раз выше чем при подключении через роутер, через оба роутера ) пытаюсь дозвониться в Вегу )

----------


## shmargen

> пытаюсь дозвониться в Вегу )


  лучше в рельсу
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=101968&page=942
посмотрите в окно

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ну вообщем понял, что дело не в телевидении, скорость инета напрямую в 5-10 раз выше чем при подключении через роутер, через оба роутера ) пытаюсь дозвониться в Вегу )


 Если вам не сложно напишите потом личку, это действительно режет скорость на роутерах и это вы что не то сделали. Расскажите как решили проблему.
Я могу уже прямо сейчас сказать, что ВЕГА вас отфутболит и правильно сделает. Что и как вы настроили они не знают. Да и вообще это почти невозможно резать на роутерах и не резать на LAN.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно установить правильно wi-fi в квартире. Ноутбук подключен к интернету через кабель в одной комнате, *но иногда хочется поработать* и др.комнатах и через смартфон тоже. Мне необходимо обратиться к своему интернет-провайдеру для установки wi-fi роутера или я могу сама это сделать? и какие роутеры лучше?


 Я в таких случаях запуская Wi-Fi точку на компьютере. 
Virtual Router - WiFi Hotspot для Windows 7 и выше, альтернатива Connectify
Виртуальный WiFi в Windows 7
Мои изыскания


Но можно пойти не правильным путем — MyPublicWiFi




> Мне необходимо обратиться к своему интернет-провайдеру для установки wi-fi роутера или я могу сама это сделать? и какие роутеры лучше?


 Конечно же вы должны попробовать сделать это сама. Инструкции подходящие для БРИЗ и ТЕНЕТ.

Для начала и для смартфона вполне подойдет — TP-LINK TL-WR841N 

Но если вы девушка смелая, то возьмите кое что не стандартное, но намного лучшее — Mikrotik hAP lite (941-2nD-TC)  или тоже самое Mikrotik hAP lite classic (RB941-2nD) — Инструкции для БРИЗ и ТЕНЕТ.

----------


## www

Спасибо! ознакомлюсь с вашими ссылками. У меня интернет-провайдер infomir

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо! ознакомлюсь с вашими ссылками. У меня интернет-провайдер infomir


 ТО же самое PPPoE. Настройки идентичны. Так же вы должны помнить что почти у всех провайдеров идет защита по mac адресу. Ваш кабель вставлен в ноутбук значить у провайдера прописан mac адрес сетевой карточки ноутбука. Если переставить кабель в другое устройство с другим mac адресом, но соединение не поднимется. Поэтому в роутерах можно клонировать mac адрес с ноутбука, но очень рекомендую этого не делать, а совершить звонок в техподдержку провайдера, чтобы они прописали mac адрес роутера. Два одинаковых mac адреса могут приводит к глюкам.

----------


## B Real

*leshiy_odessa* , забил я на этот iptv, лучше поставлю свич перед роутером.
Attitude Adjustment отличная прошивка.Спасибо.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> *leshiy_odessa* , забил я на этот iptv, лучше поставлю свич перед роутером.
> Attitude Adjustment отличная прошивка.Спасибо.


 Я поставил друзьям OpenWrt от yohimba и там прямо с коробки IGMP Proxy + udpxy. Вообще не понимаю в чем проблема смотреть через них.

----------


## B Real

> Я поставил друзьям OpenWrt от yohimba и там прямо с коробки IGMP Proxy + udpxy. Вообще не понимаю в чем проблема смотреть через них.


 как заставить работать IGMP Proxy + udpxy ?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> как заставить работать IGMP Proxy + udpxy ?
> Вложение 11581704


 Их не нужно заставлять.  :smileflag:  Они просто работают. IGMP Proxy вы уже запустили, а udpxy System —> Startup —> "Enabled" и он будет запускаться автоматически. 

Я уже несколько раз спрашивал какой у вас провайдер. 
Для БРИЗА altnet — 10.255.5.0/24, 172.17.24.0/24
Для ТЕНЕТа altnet — 192.168.252.0/24, 192.168.229.0/24, 192.168.250.0/24. Может не работать без статического маршрута :

config route
    option interface 'wan'
    option target '224.0.0.0'
    option netmask '240.0.0.0'
    option gateway '0.0.0.0'

Для другого провайдера напишите в Altnet — 0.0.0.0/0, удалите остальное.

udpxy работает по адресу IP роутера:4022, но это для мобильных девайсов. Проверка — http://{address}:{port}/status

Так же программа просмотре должна уметь менять формат плей листа автоматом (IpTvPlayer умеет) или вам нужно будет править вручную.

udp://@224.5.1.112:1234 —> http://IP_РОУТЕРА:4022/udp/224.5.1.112:1234

Если у вас приставка, то IGMP Proxy более чем достаточно. udpxy я бы не включал.


https://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/doc/howto/udp_multicast
http://www.udpxy.com/umanual-ru.html

----------


## B Real

*leshiy_odessa*, тенет у меня. вот что сделал







но телик не работает

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> тенет у меня. вот что сделал


 Конечно не работает. Куда вы дели — Downstream interface ?

Зайдите в /etc/config/igmpproxy и приведите его к такому виду. Перегрузите роутер.


config igmpproxy
	option quickleave '1'

config phyint
	option network 'wan'
	option direction 'upstream'
	list altnet '192.168.252.0/24'
	list altnet '192.168.229.0/24'
	list altnet '192.168.250.0/24'

config phyint
	option network 'lan'
	option direction 'downstream'

config phyint
	option network 'loopback'
	option direction 'disabled'


Надеюсь это сознательно — правило в Firewall не активно — Allow-IPTV-UDPXY.

Если не работает, то покажите вывод — Status —> Routes

----------


## B Real

> Если у вас приставка, то IGMP Proxy более чем достаточно. udpxy я бы не включал.


 


> Надеюсь это сознательно — правило в Firewall не активно — Allow-IPTV-UDPXY.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*B Real* У вас нет локалки (10.0.0.0/8) и поэтому нет IPTV. Это особенность этой прошивки с добавлением — Network  —> Interfaces  —> WAN —> edit —> General Setup —> Options — staticroutes msstaticroutes

Вот скрин, но опции у вас свои — *staticroutes msstaticroutes*




Или вы совсем не настроили DUAL ACCESS.
Приведите к такому виду, только ваш логин и пароль. 

/etc/config/network
==============================================
config interface 'loopback'
    option ifname 'lo'
    option proto 'static'
    option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
    option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config interface 'lan'
    option type 'bridge'
    option ifname 'eth0.1'
    option proto 'static'
    option ipaddr '172.17.1.1' <— *IP адрес роутера. Задайте ваш, кроме 10.0.0.0/8*
    option netmask '255.255.255.0'
    option igmp_snooping '1'

config interface 'wan'
    option ifname 'eth0.2'
    option _orig_ifname 'eth0.2'
    option _orig_bridge 'false'
    option proto 'dhcp'
    option reqopts 'staticroutes msstaticroutes'

config switch
    option name 'rtl8366rb'
    option reset '1'
    option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
    option device 'rtl8366rb'
    option vlan '1'
    option ports '1 2 3 4 5t'

config switch_vlan
    option device 'rtl8366rb'
    option vlan '2'
    option ports '0 5t'

config interface 'tenet_pppoe'
    option proto 'pppoe'
    option ifname 'eth0.2'
    option username '*ЛОГИН*'
    option password '*ПАРОЛЬ*'

config route
    option interface 'wan'
    option target '224.0.0.0'
    option netmask '240.0.0.0'
    option gateway '0.0.0.0'
==============================================

В маршрутах вы должна появится локалка — wan     10.0.0.0/8     10.0.xx.250     50

----------


## Quattro

Привет.
 У меня во такой роутер с такой прошивкой 



что даст нового мне, новая прошивка и стоит ли заморачиваться?

----------


## shmargen

страшная тайна

заходишь и читаешь текстовые файлы из папок firmware где описаны все фиксы и баги
2.06 была последней для твоего пылесоса с твоей хардваре версией (если я не ошибаюсь)
тю блин он даже не NRU а просто dir-300 переверни и посмотри что на брюхе b1 b2 b3 b4 b5 b6 b7
сейчас окирпичит как тысячи юзеров что путают прошивки dir-300

----------


## Quattro

> страшная тайна
> 
> заходишь и читаешь текстовые файлы из папок firmware где описаны все фиксы и баги
> 2.06 была последней для твоего пылесоса с твоей хардваре версией (если я не ошибаюсь)
> тю блин он даже не NRU а просто dir-300 переверни и посмотри что на брюхе b1 b2 b3 b4 b5 b6 b7
> сейчас окирпичит как тысячи юзеров что путают прошивки dir-300


 


бэ три, написано на наклейке.
фирмварэ 2.04
правильный скрин?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Привет.
>  У меня во такой роутер с такой прошивкой 
> 
> что даст нового мне, новая прошивка и стоит ли заморачиваться?


 Да стоит. DLINK и так ломают кто угодно и это не роутер, а проходной двор. А так есть хоть какая то надежда, что он перестанет ботить. 

Переходить нужно на OpenWRT, это без вариантов.

----------


## B Real

> *B Real* У вас нет локалки (10.0.0.0/8) и поэтому нет IPTV. Это особенность этой прошивки с добавлением — Network  —> Interfaces  —> WAN —> edit —> General Setup —> Options — staticroutes msstaticroutes
> 
> Вот скрин, но опции у вас свои — *staticroutes msstaticroutes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Или вы совсем не настроили DUAL ACCESS.
> Приведите к такому виду, только ваш логин и пароль. 
> ...


 так интернет нет, немного изменил

  *Показать скрытый текст* *network*
config interface 'loopback'
	option ifname 'lo'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '127.0.0.1'
	option netmask '255.0.0.0'

config interface 'lan'
	option type 'bridge'
	option proto 'static'
	option ipaddr '192.168.1.1'
	option netmask '255.255.255.0'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth0 wlan0'
	option _orig_bridge 'true'
	option ifname 'eth0'
	option igmp_snooping '1'

config interface 'wan'
	option proto 'dhcp'
	option ifname 'eth1'
	option _orig_ifname 'eth1'
	option _orig_bridge 'false'
	option defaultroute '0'
	option reqopts 'staticroutes msstaticroutes'


config interface 'tenet_pppoe'
	option ifname 'eth1'
	option proto 'pppoe'
	option username '*******'
	option password '********'

config switch
	option name 'eth0'
	option reset '1'
	option enable_vlan '1'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'eth0'
	option vlan '1'
	option vid '1'
	option ports '0 1 2 3 4'

config switch_vlan
	option device 'eth0'
	option vlan '2'
	option vid '2'

config route
	option interface 'wan'
	option target '224.0.0.0'
	option gateway '0.0.0.0'
	option netmask '240.0.0.0'

----------


## Quattro

имеется какая-нить утилита, для определения работы роутера в режиме b/g/ или n?

----------


## epifanus

*inSSIDer*, как вариант. И ещё кучка других. Кстати сама Windows прекрасно определяет где *G*, а где *N*. Всё, что выше 54 мбит/с на значке в трее - это всё *N*.

----------


## Quattro

> *inSSIDer*, как вариант. И ещё кучка других. Кстати сама Windows прекрасно определяет где *G*, а где *N*. Всё, что выше 54 мбит/с на значке в трее - это всё *N*.


 да, я использовал инсайдер, но решил, что он ошибся, поэтому решил прибегнуть к еще нескольким вариантам для пущей уверенности.
Значок в трее показует тоже N.
Значит проблему я не нашел... а уже всем сказал, что нашел.. эх.

Проблема такая:

Роутер ДИР-300 Rev.B3 firmware 2.04 вещает сеть вифи.
Все привычные наши устройства в доме отлично подхватили новенький роутер и вещание и работают нормально.
А вот несколько дней назад появившийся в доме новенький смартфон престижио вайз Л3 отказался подключатся к роутеру. После ввода пароля периодически пишет "аутентификация" и все.
 Тут я пошушршал просторы сети и пришел к выводу, что он (смартфон) поддерживает лишь n, а роутер вещает b/g
Через некоторое время я включил мобильный роутер AirCard 802S (3g) и все домашние устройства включая новый смартфон тоже подключились нормально.
 Выходит просто роутер не дружит с ним?

----------


## shmargen

убери на время аутенфикацию без пароля сделай просто свободную сеть без пароля и проверь

----------


## Quattro

> убери на время аутенфикацию без пароля сделай просто свободную сеть без пароля и проверь


 да я буду это делать.

А где вообще тут менять b/g/n? Тут нету

----------


## epifanus

> ... 
> Тут я пошушршал просторы сети и пришел к выводу, что он (смартфон) поддерживает лишь n, а роутер вещает b/g ...


  Скорее всего, что новый смартфон поддерживает только *US* регион, то есть каналы 1-11. Если роутер автоматически назначает каналы и выставлен регион *EU*, каналы 1-13, то роутер может выставить канал выше 11 и смартфон обломится. Довольно часто встречающийся вариант. 
Выставить руками канал до 11 включительно, либо в настройках роутера задать регион *US*, чтобы он не задирал канал выше 11. И посмотреть, что получится.

----------


## Шурик2014

Попробую описать свою ситуацию)Собираюсь брать роутер хороший(недешёвый)подключаться к бризу.Кабель проведён интернет таким образом,что подключить можно только телик будет(смарт тв),а интернет на ноуте получается только через роутер.Вопрос следующий:не будет ли роутер резать скорость или как мне сказали это зависит от соединения(ppoe-режет говорят).При этом хотелось бы пользоваться вай фаем на телефоне.Если будет резаться скорость,то можно ли как то это исправить????

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Попробую описать свою ситуацию)Собираюсь брать роутер хороший(недешёвый)подключаться к бризу.Кабель проведён интернет таким образом,что подключить можно только телик будет(смарт тв),а интернет на ноуте получается только через роутер.Вопрос следующий:не будет ли роутер резать скорость или как мне сказали это зависит от соединения(ppoe-режет говорят).При этом хотелось бы пользоваться вай фаем на телефоне.Если будет резаться скорость,то можно ли как то это исправить????


 Вам в эту тему — Выбор роутера.

Почти всё современные роутеры спокойно выдерживают 100 мбит/с по PPPoE. 

Роутеры, которые подойдут для "Гигабитного интернета".

----------


## Athlon

Есть в хозяйстве железяка Cisco RV130W Wireless-N VPN Router.

цель : на машине подключенной к ней запретить доступ в интернет, кроме одного сайта!!!

В фаерволе делаю правило 1: ип машины - разрешен доступ  хттп трафик- адрес сайта 1

Вопрос : какое второе правило создать для блокировки всего остального?

----------


## phobos_nik

> Есть в хозяйстве железяка Cisco RV130W Wireless-N VPN Router.
> 
> цель : на машине подключенной к ней запретить доступ в интернет, кроме одного сайта!!!
> 
> В фаерволе делаю правило 1: ип машины - разрешен доступ  хттп трафик- адрес сайта 1
> 
> Вопрос : какое второе правило создать для блокировки всего остального?


 Я, конечно, не спец по цискам, но навскидку есть уточняющий вопрос и предложение. Пойдём по порядку:

Вопрос: к девайсу подключена только одна машина, или их несколько, а доступ нужно резать только для одной?

Предложение: если подключена только одна машина, то ИМХО стоит начать с зарезания всего трафика и только потом разрешать допустимое. Если же машин несколько, то тут уже могут быть варианты в зависимости от потрохов прошивки: всякие *wrt прошивки умеют выделять физические порты (в частности) в VLANы, доступ которых к различным ресурсам потом настраивается отдельно. Также можно потыкать в сторону привязки DHCP-сервером выдаваемого роутером машине айпишника к её МАКу и тогда уже рулить правилами по IP.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Есть в хозяйстве железяка Cisco RV130W Wireless-N VPN Router.
> 
> цель : на машине подключенной к ней запретить доступ в интернет, кроме одного сайта!!!
> 
> В фаерволе делаю правило 1: ип машины - разрешен доступ  хттп трафик- адрес сайта 1
> 
> Вопрос : какое второе правило создать для блокировки всего остального?


 Типа такого :

Outbound (LAN > WAN) — Always block — All Traffic — Any
Inbound (WAN > LAN) — Always block — All Traffic — Any

Но по моему вам проще сделать через специальное меню — Internet Access Policy, в котором конкретно можно указать список доменов. Только нужно понять как блокировать всё домены и работает ли такой же порядок просмотре правил как в Firewall.
Хотя скорее всего такая блокировка не спасет от Skype или других мессенджеров, пролезающих по UDP во всё дыры.

----------


## Athlon

При добавлении правила 2 : Outbound (LAN > WAN) — Always block — All Traffic — Any
Ложится все, включая разрешенный домен правила 1.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> При добавлении правила 2 : Outbound (LAN > WAN) — Always block — All Traffic — Any
> Ложится все, включая разрешенный домен правила 1.


 Может у них снизу вверх. Аппарата на руках нет, помочь не могу. Пробуйте методом тыка и запросы к гуглу.
Скорее всего придется через cli.

----------


## Quattro

так я и думал. Жили не тужил без роутира 7 лет знал скорость по воздуху 50 мбит.. а тут на тебе, даже пол года не прошло и уже первые звоночки. 
 А ведь я писал вам, что роутир это шляпа, которая покоя не даст.

dir300 у нас. По проводу подключен стацик - все ок. Ноут подключенный по вифи - показывает 99% потерь пакетов даже на роутир, при этом никакого обьяснения с какого перепугу вдруг пакеты пошли терятся - нет.
 При этом стацик работает нормально, потерь нет.
Лечится возможно эта шляпа перезагрузкой роутира, но т.к. в эти моменты мне нужна была связь, а не танцы с бубном у роутира, то я включал H+ от первого попавшегося моб.оператора -и  был таков. Так что точно знать, на 100% ли помогает перезагрузка - не уверен.
 Что дает такой эффект? Вздутые кондеры, модуль вифи отваливается? О чем говорит такой тип неполадки?

----------


## El Comandante

> dir300 у нас. По проводу подключен стацик - все ок. Ноут подключенный по вифи - показывает 99% потерь пакетов даже на роутир, при этом никакого обьяснения с какого перепугу вдруг пакеты пошли терятся - нет.
>  При этом стацик работает нормально, потерь нет.
> Лечится возможно эта шляпа перезагрузкой роутира, но т.к. в эти моменты мне нужна была связь, а не танцы с бубном у роутира, то я включал H+ от первого попавшегося моб.оператора -и  был таков. Так что точно знать, на 100% ли помогает перезагрузка - не уверен.
>  Что дает такой эффект? Вздутые кондеры, модуль вифи отваливается? О чем говорит такой тип неполадки?


 У меня история один в один с DIR-300, правда, стационарного нет, но с подключением кабеля напрямую в ноут все ок, как положено.
Есть на перемену другой роутер (TP-Link 741D), но спустя некоторое время и с ним происходит аналогичные события.
Вокруг с десятка полтора сетей, не может ли это быть причиной? Типа глушит? Я в этом не понимаю ничего, но понимаю, что ситуация абсурдная и так быть не должно.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Ноут подключенный по вифи - показывает 99% потерь пакетов даже на роутир, при этом никакого обьяснения с какого перепугу вдруг пакеты пошли терятся - нет.
>  При этом стацик работает нормально, потерь нет.


 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=33229&p=61693206&viewfull=1#post6  1693206

----------


## Quattro

> http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=33229&p=61693206&viewfull=1#post6  1693206


 ссыль на всю страницу, а не конкретный пост, но читать нужно было сообщение содержащее вот это?




> я же типа спец такой сякой, гуру и вообще по роутерам знаю все на свете.

----------


## STRAIN

как на ddwrt мультикаст включить?

----------


## Quattro

*leshiy_odessa* привет.

Это мой роутер



это самая новая прошивка для него?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> это самая новая прошивка для него?


 Да.

----------


## Quattro

> Да.


 она и стояла. Ничего не изменилось, даже скорость в ручную выбрать нельзя.
Прошился на опенврп, не понравилось совсем, непонятный интерфейс - начал шить обратно, превратил аппарат в кирпичь.
Но восстановил путем входа в емергенси меню
Пока полет нормальный, но после перепрошивки и сброса до завода - по вифи пинг иногда до роутера проскакивает типа 30-150мс, хотя аппараты в полутораметровой видимости друг от друга.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> даже скорость в ручную выбрать нельзя.


 Чтением мысли не владею. Скорость чего?




> Прошился на опенврп, не понравилось совсем, непонятный интерфейс


 Эээээ..... Я тут даже подвис.... Вам шашечки или ехать? OpenWRT многие без интерфейса настраивают, через терминал.




> по вифи пинг иногда до роутера проскакивает типа 30-150мс, хотя аппараты в полутораметровой видимости друг от друга.


 Мне просто интересно, а откуда знаете, что чем ближе тем пинг должен быть меньше?

----------


## Quattro

> Чтением мысли не владею. Скорость чего?


 скорость в роутере там вручную выпадающим списком выбирать, думал я, что в новой прошивке будет выбор, а выбора то нет - написано автовыбор и все.




> Эээээ..... Я тут даже подвис.... Вам шашечки или ехать? OpenWRT многие без интерфейса настраивают, через терминал.


 да я видел, что там есть, сделал все по инструкции по предоставленной вами ссылке, но написало, что у меня ревизия B1 после прошивки, вместо B3/ Но это не смутило, интерфейс такой кривенький, все вроде есть, но т.к. заморачиваться было нет времени - то оно мне не оч. понравилось




> Мне просто интересно, а откуда знаете, что чем ближе тем пинг должен быть меньше?


 я не сравнивал, чем ближе устройства - тем лучше, я пояснил глубокоисчерпывающе, что роутер и ноут у меня не отделяют четыре шестиметровые бетонные стены ядерного реактора. и что до перепрошивки т.е. на старой прошивке, такого замечено не было.

----------


## NoiZ

Кто подскажет по настройке QoS на routerOs?
залез в теорию, а там читать не перечитать, цель примитивна - чтобы торрент не мешал мультикасту

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Кто подскажет по настройке QoS на routerOs?
> залез в теорию, а там читать не перечитать, цель примитивна - чтобы торрент не мешал мультикасту


 Такие вопросы лучше искать на специализированных форумах.

Traffic Priortization, RouterOS QoS Implemetation
Mikrotik QOS в распределенных системах или умные шейперы.
Using RouterOS to prioritize (Qos) traffic for a Class C net


Но мне кажется, что проще ограничить скорость торрента на минус 20-30%. То есть скорость по локалке (IPTV) 100 мбит/с и если торрент будет грузить 80 мбит/с, то у вас остается 20 мбит/с на IPTV. Но 20-30% может не хватить так как там еще есть служебный трафик.

----------


## Полесов

докупил себе парочку микротиков хаплайт,
поставил в каждой комнате, поднял контроллер CAPSMAN на 751ом микротике.
теперь вайфай нормально работает по всей хате.
мощность зарезал до 11дбм (13 мВт, Карл)

----------


## [email protected]

Посоветуйте роутер  где через интернет купить быстро,в доме кабель интернет но детям надо чтоб планшеты ...я ничего в них не понимаю,наверно надо обычный

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Посоветуйте роутер  где через интернет купить быстро,в доме кабель интернет но детям надо чтоб планшеты ...я ничего в них не понимаю,наверно надо обычный


 Какой бюджет? Какой провайдер?

----------


## Полесов

> Посоветуйте роутер  где через интернет купить быстро,в доме кабель интернет но детям надо чтоб планшеты ...я ничего в них не понимаю,наверно надо обычный


 
https://mstream.com.ua/mikrotik-hap-lite.html

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> докупил себе парочку микротиков хаплайт,
> поставил в каждой комнате, поднял контроллер CAPSMAN на 751ом микротике.
> теперь вайфай нормально работает по всей хате.
> мощность зарезал до 11дбм (13 мВт, Карл)


 И с этим вопрос. Я конечно крутил у виска, когда некоторые писали, что ставили на точки одинаковый канал. Я не мог понял нафига им себя же глушить на одних и тех же каналах. Потом народ начал объяснять, что таким образом роуминг с точки на точку происходит очень быстро и практически безболезненно. Фактические потери всего один пакет. К тому же написали что UniFi прямо из коробки требует одинаковый канал. 

И вот у меня закрались уже сомнения, а так ли я прав. 

А мощность это ты правильно. Кстати в этих моделях сразу же плюсуется мощность антенн — 1,5dBi. То есть твои 11дбм это на самом деле — 9.5.

----------


## [email protected]

> Какой бюджет? Какой провайдер?


 у нас битек провайдер,в репку посоветовали заказать эту услугу именно у провайдера и роутер,и чтоб сразу настроили,наверно так и правильней

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у нас битек провайдер,в репку посоветовали заказать эту услугу именно у провайдера и роутер,и чтоб сразу настроили,наверно так и правильней


 Вас советуют глупости. 




> Настройка роутера (маршрутизатора) 	200 грн.


 То есть как минимум половину цены роутера вы уже выкинули на ветер. Кстати у вас там на форуме предлагают MikroTik. 

С настройками всё примитивно. Как правило звоните в техподдержку и диктуете им новый mac адрес, потом по инструкции тыкаете на кнопки и роутер настроен. 

Если вы напишите у вас тип соединения (DHCP, PPPoE, PPTP), то мы вам укажем на готовую и понятную инструкцию.

----------


## Полесов

> И вот у меня закрались уже сомнения, а так ли я прав. .


   ты прав 100% !!

  ибо у меня половина гаджетов просто не видела SSID моей сети если точки работали на одном канале (причем интересно, что LGP-500 сеть не видит, а LG X-135 видит).
  как только я разнес в капсмане точки по разным частотным каналам - все гаджеты  сразу увидели SSID

  кстати переключение настолько быстрое, что онлайн-тв  не прерывается
  почти бесшовный роуминг
  надо еще поиграться уровнями сигналов.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> кстати переключение настолько быстрое, что онлайн-тв  не прерывается
>   почти бесшовный роуминг


 Онлайн это не показатель, так как там буфер по любому. Будь добр, запусти пинг и перейди на следующую точку. Посмотрим какие будут потери. 

Основная проблема это SIP и Skype. Народ в основном за это беспокоится, чтобы разговор не прерывался.

----------


## Полесов

ok
c капсманом есть нюанс.
нужно снести пакет ipv6.
иначе проц 100%

----------


## [email protected]

> Вас советуют глупости. 
> 
> 
> 
> То есть как минимум половину цены роутера вы уже выкинули на ветер. Кстати у вас там на форуме предлагают MikroTik. 
> 
> С настройками всё примитивно. Как правило звоните в техподдержку и диктуете им новый mac адрес, потом по инструкции тыкаете на кнопки и роутер настроен. 
> 
> Если вы напишите у вас тип соединения (DHCP, PPPoE, PPTP), то мы вам укажем на готовую и понятную инструкцию.


 может быть и примитивно,но я точно сама не настрою...да и роутер тоже надо знать какой купить...

----------


## Полесов

> Онлайн это не показатель, так как там буфер по любому. Будь добр, запусти пинг и перейди на следующую точку. Посмотрим какие будут потери. .


 
  Запустил пинговалку на смарте, хожу по хате.
  В момент переключения с точки на точку теряется один пинг, а иногда вообще не теряется. 
  По логам capsman все прекрасно, переключение клиента с точки на точку "секунда-в-секунду"

Mar/03/2017 23:41:02	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] connected
Mar/03/2017 23:41:16	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] connected
Mar/03/2017 23:41:16	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] disconnected, registered to other interface
Mar/03/2017 23:42:07	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] connected
Mar/03/2017 23:42:07	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] disconnected, registered to other interface
Mar/03/2017 23:42:43	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] connected
Mar/03/2017 23:42:43	memory	caps, info	94:01:C2:A6:E0:[email protected] disconnected, registered to other interface


  Если еще поиграться с настройками, то можно еще наверно улучшить результаты.

----------


## shmargen

писал в ТПЛИНК ибо не понял их красной "пугалки" напоминания
**********************
проясните пожалуйста
имеем 740N   профиль модели       прошивка V6   регион Украина 
последняя прошивка на русском украинском языке- TL-WR740N(RU)_V6_151111
последняя прошивка не локализованная непереведенная - TL-WR740N(EU)_V6_160325
все верно?
я могу ставить без проблем европейскую версию без перевода на свой роутер так как хочу и вижу что решены масса проблем в том числе и с IPTV?

Объясните "пугалку" а скорее ошибку наборщика у вас на сайте что написана ниже европейской прошивки
TL-WR740N(EU)_V6_160325
цитирую
*2  Эта прошивка сделанна специально для стран c сертификацией CE и c неё нельзя перепрошиться на более позние версии.*

но ОБЪЯСНИТЕ на какую такую БУДУЩУЮ= ПОЗДНЮЮ прошивку нельзя будет вернуть этот роутер
прошу ответить так как не понимаю вашего теста
Нельзя будет вернуть его на прошивку РАННЮЮ то есть эту TL-WR740N(RU)_V6_151111
либо его нельзя будет прошить на любую СЛЕДУЮЩУЮ НОВУЮ прошивку
********************************
вы как поняли тест "пугалки" про европрошивку

----------


## lockon1978

я уже давно на это обратил внимание, последнее время редко выпускают новые прошивки, я звонил в тп линк и там не знают все ответы на вопросы, это надо знать китайский язык и позвонить в официальную поддержку в Китай от производства.

----------


## shmargen

ага значит я не один
значит будем писать дальше глубже

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> вы как поняли тест "пугалки" про европрошивку


 Достаточно посмотреть на англоязычном сайте и всё становится понятно. 

The EU firmware was specialized for CE certificating and can’t be *downgraded to other version*, please click here for choosing your region and selecting the most suitable firmware version to upgrade.

То есть нельзя будет прошить более старую версию.

Скорее всего изменения коснулись NVFLASH, уменьшили мощность Wi-Fi до разрешенных 100mW. Старая прошивка не поймет этих изменений, а значит не загрузится.

У меня у брата V4 на OpenWRT и он горя не знает. Всё чики пуки.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> так как хочу и вижу что решены масса проблем в том числе и с IPTV?


 Ну-ну. Вы слишком оптимистичны. К тому же там ничего не написано про решение проблем. 

New Features/Enhancement：
1. Optimized the IGMP proxy function. *Оптимизация*.
2. Optimized the IPV6 function.
3. Added the conflict detection function of DNS and LAN IP. *Добавли*
4. Now the device would get GMT automatically if it obtains IP address successfully when working in Dynamic IP or Static IP mode. *Добавили получение тайм зоны.*

Bug Fixed：
Fixed the bug that IPv6 Address Prefix would not be displayed correctly under some condition. *Вот тут реально пофикшен баг.... только для IPv6 (оно вам нужно?)*

----------


## shmargen

спасибо что потратил время на подсказку и анализ фиксов
буду думать и про OpenWRT
вообще удивился уже пошла 7 версия этого роутера ветерана





> буду думать и про OpenWRT


 вот невезет 
только сейчас рожается прошивка opewWRT (попытки заполнения страницы на wiki модели уже есть)  под этот роутер с 6 прошивкой (под седьмую версию даже не брались не видели)
притом прошивка от модели 841N v10 (так как проц и память одинакова) 
 которую нужно править в заголовках китайской утилитой  и выравнивать чексум
блин лучше я бы взял старый роутер  4 или 5 ревизии

если кому будет нужна тема про  *TP-Link WR740N Version 6*
https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/hwdata/tp-link/tp-link_tl-wr740n_v6
https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=318704

----------


## shmargen

получил ответ про 



> 2 Эта прошивка сделанна специально для стран c сертификацией CE и c неё нельзя перепрошиться на более позние версии.


 


> Прошивки с пометой EU не возможно изменить на прошивки с пометкой RU. Это означает, что если вы установите такое ПО то в дальнейшем вы сможете осуществлять обновления только на версии с пометкой EU, прошивки с другими "региональными" пометками вы установить не сможете.


 идиоты не могут это написать прямо на сайте а не путать словами поздняя ранняя
ру можно только на ру 
евро на евро

----------


## leshiy_odessa

*shmargen* Если сильно захотеть, то можно сделать самому или найти полный бэкап флешки и менять её туда сюда без всяких ограничений. Чужой бэкап конечно не сильно желательно, потому что может быть другая калибровка Wi-Fi.

----------


## Маерск

помогите пжлс настроить TL-WR841ND, провайдер Черное море.

----------


## windlogon

Позвольте влезть сюда со своей проблемой коммутации...   Коммутатор  "Cisco SG200-50 50-Port Gigabit Smart Switch"  не оборудован  портом RS-232...   как сбросить на нём пароль админа не сбрасывая всех настроек?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> помогите пжлс настроить TL-WR841ND, провайдер Черное море.


 Если у вас PPPoE соединения, то вот так — http://help.briz.ua/?page=tl-wr841nd

----------


## Полесов

> Позвольте влезть сюда со своей проблемой коммутации...   Коммутатор  "Cisco SG200-50 50-Port Gigabit Smart Switch"  не оборудован  портом RS-232...   как сбросить на нём пароль админа не сбрасывая всех настроек?


 https://supportforums.cisco.com/discussion/11523086/sg200-26-password-reset

----------


## windlogon

Спасибо за попытку помочь  но,  данное описание не применимо к "Cisco SG200-50 50-Port Gigabit Smart Switch"....      повторюсь:  SG200 "*не оборудован портом RS-232*"

----------


## Полесов

этой инфы нет в публичном доступе 
пишите на саппорт
https://supportforums.cisco.com/document/112856/how-recover-reboot-loop-sx300

----------


## windlogon

та обратился я в саппорт - в среду,   до сих пор нет ответа.    думал как бы быстрее разрулить...     просто на нём висит пару серваков в виланах,  и человек 20 юзеров.   шум поднимется если его полностью сбрасывать и перенастраивать.

----------


## Laco

Добрый день,

Посоветуйте модель роутера в квартиру

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день,
> 
> Посоветуйте модель роутера в квартиру


 http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=226117&p=65129418&viewfull=1#post  65129418
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=226117&p=63671230&viewfull=1#post  63671230

----------


## Холодильщик

Ребята подскажите, у меня приходит интернет на маршрутизатор TP-Link он же и вай фай, с него провода идут по дому первого этажа, на крыше находится свитч и по проводам дает на второй этаж.
Можно ли воткнуть в свитч маршрутизатор и сделать на втором этаже вай фай и нужны ли для этого особые знания кроме как воткнуть проводок?
Спасибо, играет ли большое значение экранированный сетевой кабель или нет?

----------


## shmargen

*Холодильщик*
скажу по секрету лет надцать назад все так и делали


  *Показать скрытый текст* *плюс роутеры*

----------


## Полесов

> Спасибо, играет ли большое значение экранированный сетевой кабель или нет?


  экранированный кабель  дома не нужен и даже вреден

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> нужны ли для этого особые знания кроме как воткнуть проводок?


 Можно двумя способами. Первый это на WAN интерфейсе поставить Dynamic IP, настроить Wi-Fi и всё. Во втором способе можно подключить роутер не через WAN,  а через LAN порт. Но обязательно отключить DHCP сервер на втором маршрутизаторе. Во втором случае не будет использоваться NAT. Меньше нагрузка на роутер и не будет двух сетей. Второй случай может не заработать на некоторых моделях.

По поводу настройки Wi-Fi тоже есть два варианта. В обоих случаях название SSID одинаковое. А потом уже есть два мнение. Первое гласит, что при двух одинаковых каналах переключение устройства между роутерами будет практически бесшовным. Второе гласит, что на одинаковых каналах устройства будут себя глушить и их нужно делать как обычно разными (1-6-13). 
Так же стоит поиграть с мощностью в сторону уменьшения. Чтобы роутер не пробивал потолок и не ухудшал радиодиапазон. 

P.S. Приятно видеть что кто-то пользуется головой и использует кабель.

----------


## Холодильщик

> экранированный кабель  дома не нужен и даже вреден


 Это почему же?
Меня соседи попросили на время кинуть им провод и сделать у них файфай.
Сколько денег стоить будет чтоб пришли со своим кабелем конекторами и от меня кинули к соседу и настроили у него wifi желательно с кабелем, кабеля надо метров 15, надо сколхозить экономно))) Червоный хутор.

----------


## Полесов

> Это почему же?


 1. потому что оплетку надо грамотно заземлять, с этим часто проблемы.
2. потому что дома не настолько много помех, чтобы экранировать витую пару.

----------


## Холодильщик

> 1. потому что оплетку надо грамотно заземлять, с этим часто проблемы.
> 2. потому что дома не настолько много помех, чтобы экранировать витую пару.


 Печально, зря потраченные деньги((
Может кто то прийти и сделать, сколько денег?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

Вплотную поковырял Tomato Shibby. Ну просто замечательно. Я уже и не знаю что мне выбирать, Padavan или Tomato.  :smileflag: 
OpenWRT на таком фоне смотрите бедновато. Всё там не для людей. А Tomato прямо видно, что думают о людях. Всовываешь не тот URL, а он аккуратненько берет из него только токен, а остальное удаляет.
Начал тут искать что там с поддержкой DUAL ACCESS, расстроился, в сообщения пишут что можно настроить, но на скриптах. А сегодня повезло, дорвался до линии и всё работает без сриптов, прямо из коробки. Локалка и роуты на месте.

----------


## shmargen

у роутеров Асус 66 серия подача на USB порт напруги есть всегда ? 
там нет случайно программно выключаемого питания 
то есть кулер or охлаждающая подставка под этот утюг работать будет? 
спасибо

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> у роутеров Асус 66 серия подача на USB порт напруги есть всегда ? 
> там нет случайно программно выключаемого питания 
> то есть кулер or охлаждающая подставка под этот утюг работать будет? 
> спасибо


 Народ ставит, ничего про питание не пишет.  

Моддинг системы охлаждения роутера Asus RT-N66U/AC66U/AC68U — если будут крякозяблы, то в самом низу страницы выберите язык форума — Russian.

Лично мое мнение, что нужно максимум разобрать и убедится что радиатор стоит правильно и сменить термопасту или термонаклейки. А так современным чипам пофигу на нагрев. Летом конечно поставить куда то в холодный уголок квартиры.

----------


## Nolland

d-link и tp-link рекомендую... ибо сам купил Асус до сих пор плююсь

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> d-link и tp-link рекомендую... ибо сам купил Асус до сих пор плююсь


 Ха-ха, — $39.99. Мне вообще не нужен роутер, но я заказал — "чтобы було". 

ASUS кстати супер-пупер, а ваше мнение говорит о вашем незначительном усилии решить проблему. 

Советовать d-link могут только совсем......

----------


## Andriano

Подозреваю, что либо купили дешевый Asus либо взяли неподходящую модель. В офисе, дома, филиалах использую Asus - все отлично. Единственная проблема, с которой столкнулся - при нестабильном электроснабжении (в одном случае) или перегреве (другой случай) слетели настройки, подтягивал из сохранений конфигурации.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Подозреваю, что либо купили дешевый Asus либо взяли неподходящую модель. В офисе, дома, филиалах использую Asus - все отлично. Единственная проблема, с которой столкнулся - при нестабильном электроснабжении (в одном случае) или перегреве (другой случай) слетели настройки, подтягивал из сохранений конфигурации.


 Даже дешевый ASUS на Realtek, но с альтернативной прошивкой вполне себе ничего. 

У ASUS единственная проблема, что при скачке электричества или и внезапном пропадании питания роутер сбрасывал настройки до заводских. Вроде бы это как то решилось, последний год-два такого не наблюдал. 

Если стоит вопрос сэкономить (цена/качество), то покупать ASUS не стоит. У них при аналогичном или том же оборудовании дороже, как и у Zyxel. Короче говоря ASUS и Zyxel это как Mercedes или BMW, в умелых руках RENO, Hyundai или даже KIA круче, но при условии час вашего времени (работы) стоит дороже 10$.  А если  меньше то не морочьте себе голову.

----------


## Полесов

> Если стоит вопрос сэкономить (цена/качество), то покупать ASUS не стоит. У них при аналогичном или том же оборудовании дороже, как и у Zyxel. Короче говоря ASUS и Zyxel это как Mercedes или BMW, в умелых руках RENO, Hyundai или даже KIA круче, но при условии час вашего времени (работы) стоит дороже 10$.  А если  меньше то не морочьте себе голову.


    дешевый микротик все равно лучше.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> дешевый микротик все равно лучше.


 Ну ты же знаешь сколько стоит гигабинтый микротик + 5Ghz?

hAP ac —  $120$

Ну ладно, просто гигабит — Mikrotik RB951G-2HnD — 75$

Ну так и быть — RB750Gr3 на том же чипе, но без Wi-Fi — 55$

Конечно Mikrotik для кого то лучше (для мне), но так чтобы купить за копейки.....

Ты же в курсе hAP ac + PPPoE + гигаб? Сосите лапу.  HardwarwNAT то ли есть, то ли нет, но только на RB750Gr3.

----------


## lockon1978

Mikrotik hap mini кто что скажет? Asus дешевые не очень, но дороже модели хорошие. Dlink даже не рискуйте брать. Это что надо сделать с renault чтоб он стал мерседесом?)))

----------


## bimerr

"Сана" просит 300 грн за настройку роутера Apple, зная мас-адрес, реально самому настроить или не дадут, кто сталкивался?

----------


## pahaniche

Господа, есть ли среди присутствующих абоненты Киевстара, ихнего домашнего интернета, или хотя-бы знающих о том можно ли самостоятельно, без вызова ихних "Шпециалистов", заменить ихний уже умирающий роутер, на более свежий? как у них там с настройками? шо они там юзают по авторизации?
Заранее огромное спасибо!  :smileflag:

----------


## Полесов

вроде бы чистый dhcp без пароля.
мак склонируйте от старого роутера

----------


## Kamilli

Привет.
 А давно настраивали иптв на микротик хап лайт 941 нд?

версия ОСи RouterOS v6.41.3 (smips)
доп.пакет "мультикаст" скачали и заинсталили.
компік подключен к роутеру кабелем.

Делали и по способу лешего_одесса описанного в гугле и по другим способам - но молчит иптв.

Взываю к тебе гуру

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Взываю к тебе гуру


 1. Название провайдера.
2. Выложите на pastebin.com ваш конфиг — /export hide-sensitive

Если ваш ответ будет выглядеть так же, в стиле я набираю с мобилки или я пользователь вконтактика, то я не отвечу. Уж простите.

----------


## Kamilli

> 1. Название провайдера.
> 2. Выложите на pastebin.com ваш конфиг — /export hide-sensitive
> 
> Если ваш ответ будет выглядеть так же, в стиле я набираю с мобилки или я пользователь вконтактика, то я не отвечу. Уж простите.


 порядок, настроили. Спасибо за оперативность

----------


## `KG`

я так понял на 1045 в2 кастомной прошивки нет? все шьют  через 1043 и потом на нее ставят опен врт. Бриз. пропадает инет, помогает только перезагрузка роутера. На прямую все работает.

----------


## Старпом Lom

Подскажите плиз - пару лет назад настраивал роутер tp-link 740 как репитер на тенете, потом перешел на кс, пару дней назад понадобилось опять его задействовать как репитер, сделал резет, воткнул кабель в порт не ван), сделал вайфай, подключаюсь к вайфай, но данные не грузятся...что блин забыл сделать? какие-то прописать надо настройки? совсем башка не варит, не было времени разобраться дома...вот вспомнил - сижу на работе и пишу...спасибо

----------


## SergSSS

> Подскажите плиз - пару лет назад настраивал роутер tp-link 740 как репитер на тенете, потом перешел на кс, пару дней назад понадобилось опять его задействовать как репитер, сделал резет, воткнул кабель в порт не ван), сделал вайфай, подключаюсь к вайфай, но данные не грузятся...что блин забыл сделать? какие-то прописать надо настройки? совсем башка не варит, не было времени разобраться дома...вот вспомнил - сижу на работе и пишу...спасибо


 Dhcp в "репитере" отключите и  подсеть отличную от основного роутера поставить желательно

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Dhcp в "репитере" отключите и  подсеть отличную от основного роутера поставить желательно


 Да, DHCP отключаем. А подсети там уже не будет, мы же отключили DHCP, а WAN порт не используем. Смысл в том, что TPLINK будет подключен как тупой свич и раздавать инет дальше на Wi-Fi. А IP клиенты Wi-Fi будут получать с первого роутера, с его DHCP.

----------


## SergSSS

> Да, DHCP отключаем. А подсети там уже не будет, мы же отключили DHCP, а WAN порт не используем. Смысл в том, что TPLINK будет подключен как тупой свич и раздавать инет дальше на Wi-Fi. А IP клиенты Wi-Fi будут получать с первого роутера, с его DHCP.


 Я написал желательно изменить подсеть, тк недавно на древней длинковской точке доступа пока не изменил подсеть она не коннектилась почему-то к роутеру. На ней прошивка от синаптик стояла

----------


## Старпом Lom

Под сеть сразу изменил, dhcp отключил, теперь могу грузить данные, но значок вайфай на телефоне мигает всё время и пишет получение айпи адреса

----------


## SergSSS

> Под сеть сразу изменил, dhcp отключил, теперь могу грузить данные, но значок вайфай на телефоне мигает всё время и пишет получение айпи адреса


 Попробуй вручную прописать ip и dns роутера на телефоне, пропингуй роутер

----------


## windlogon

> Подскажите плиз - пару лет назад настраивал роутер tp-link 740 как репитер на тенете, потом перешел на кс, пару дней назад понадобилось опять его задействовать как репитер, сделал резет, воткнул кабель в порт не ван), сделал вайфай, подключаюсь к вайфай, но данные не грузятся...что блин забыл сделать? какие-то прописать надо настройки? совсем башка не варит, не было времени разобраться дома...вот вспомнил - сижу на работе и пишу...спасибо


 https://www.tp-link.com/ru-ua/faq-1384.html

----------


## windlogon

> Под сеть сразу изменил, dhcp отключил, теперь могу грузить данные, но значок вайфай на телефоне мигает всё время и пишет получение айпи адреса


 менять подсеть надо только в том случае, если задействован *WAN* порт и на него приходить такая же сетка, как и на *LAN* порту.

Откройте раздел *Сеть – Локальная сеть (LAN)* и измените IP-адрес второго маршрутизатора (tp-link 740) так, чтобы он находился в подсети основного маршрутизатора. Например, если адрес у основного маршрутизатора 192.168.0.1, то адрес второго маршрутизатора(tp-link 740) должен принадлежать диапазону 192.168.0.2 – 192.168.0.254.

----------


## B Real

Есть vpn сервер на Win7 (так сделано), диапазон присвоение айпи 192.168.1.240-245. 
проблемы:
1.второй клиент подключится пока не отсоединишь первого
2.с клиента сервер пингуется, а на оборот нет

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> 1.второй клиент подключится пока не отсоединишь первого


 А вы пробовали внимательно читать? 




> В первую очередь, нужно отметить, что встроенный VPN-сервер в «семерке» имеет одно важное и крайне неприятное ограничение — одновременно к вашему серверу может подключиться только один человек. Хотите больше — ставьте Windows Server, впрочем, в сети можно найти довольно эффективный патч, который снимает это досадное ограничение — после его применения, станут доступными несколько подключений. Кроме того, иногда для полноценной настройки необходимо произвести настройку брэндмауэра и пробросить порты — об этом мы вам сейчас и расскажем.


 Так как подобное — "_vpn сервер на Win7_" никто не использует в силу полной абсурдности, то я рекомендую вам описать полный сценарий зачем вам это и вам, возможно, предложат более подходящий вариант. Например VPN сервер на роутере.

----------


## B Real

> А вы пробовали внимательно читать? 
> 
> 
> 
> Так как подобное — "_vpn сервер на Win7_" никто не использует в силу полной абсурдности, то я рекомендую вам описать полный сценарий зачем вам это и вам, возможно, предложат более подходящий вариант. Например VPN сервер на роутере.


 Спасибо
От скуки решили поиграть с другом в кс) нам таки удалось, но заметил такие проблемы.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Спасибо
> От скуки решили поиграть с другом в кс) нам таки удалось, но заметил такие проблемы.


 Скажем так более распространенный вариант, но тоже вызывает сомнения — google.com.ua/search?q=Hamachi

----------


## B Real

> Скажем так более распространенный вариант, но тоже вызывает сомнения — google.com.ua/search?q=Hamachi


 за хамачи знаю, хотелось попробовать средствами windows

----------


## Полесов

любой роутинг средствами винды - невероятно кривая штука.
поставьте нормальный роутер

----------


## Старпом Lom

> менять подсеть надо только в том случае, если задействован *WAN* порт и на него приходить такая же сетка, как и на *LAN* порту.
> 
> Откройте раздел *Сеть – Локальная сеть (LAN)* и измените IP-адрес второго маршрутизатора (tp-link 740) так, чтобы он находился в подсети основного маршрутизатора. Например, если адрес у основного маршрутизатора 192.168.0.1, то адрес второго маршрутизатора(tp-link 740) должен принадлежать диапазону 192.168.0.2 – 192.168.0.254.


 спасибо! так и делаю - ничего....взял роутер на работу - подключил к тенету, все работает...на киевстаре нет...пару лет назад на тенете так и делал, а вот перешел на кс и такая лажа..

----------


## phobos_nik

> так и делаю - ничего....взял роутер на работу - подключил к тенету, все работает...на киевстаре нет..


 А тип подключения точно верный? У киевстара просто IPшники раздаются по DHCP, а у тенета помимо этого ещё поднимается PPPoE, соответственно без перенастройки роутера ничего кроме внутритенетовских ресурсов ничего работать не будет.

----------


## windlogon

> спасибо! так и делаю - ничего....взял роутер на работу - подключил к тенету, все работает...на киевстаре нет...пару лет назад на тенете так и делал, а вот перешел на кс и такая лажа..


 Давайте проясним ситуацию.  Провод провайдера куда подключен, в tp-link 740 или другой, роутер?
если непосредственно в  tp-link 740, то надо задействовать wan порт и соответственно настраивать согласно правил провайдера,  а если к другому роутеру - lan порт и настраиваете согласно инструкций выше...
так же я вам  дал ссылку на официальный сайт tp-link,  там есть все ответы на интересующие Вас вопросы по настройке их устройств.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> давайте проясним ситуацию,   провод провайдера куда подключен, в tp-link 740 или другой, роутер?


 Провод провайдера в 941й роутер, от него по лану подключён 740й

----------


## windlogon

> Провод провайдера в 941й роутер, от него по лану подключён 740й


 не помню точно, есть ли на 740-ом,  режим  (AP only) ?

----------


## windlogon

https://www.tp-link.com/ru/faq-1382.html

----------


## Старпом Lom

> не помню точно, есть ли на 740-ом,  режим  (AP only) ?


 Ну он же работал на тенет с такими настройками, а на кс не хочет (

----------


## Старпом Lom

Хотя вот идёт аутентификация вечная, но а фейсбук я зайти могу, на форум тоже

----------


## Старпом Lom

> https://www.tp-link.com/ru/faq-1382.html


 Да, всё так и делаю, на работе с тенет, этот же роутер без проблем стал репитером, дома с кс такая вот фигня...

----------


## windlogon

> Провод провайдера в 941й роутер, от него по лану подключён 740й


 эта связка и на работе и дома? только на работе тенет, а дома кс,  я правильно понял?

----------


## Старпом Lom

На работе связка дир 300 и тплинк 740

----------


## Старпом Lom

а почему никто не спросил - а в розетку включать пробовал?))))
кто редкий дебил - это я!))) короче ларчик просто открывался...сегодня выдалось свободное время и я разобрался...оказывается в стене, где розетка с витой парой хреновое соединение и провод был слабо воткнут))) короче никогда ничего не надо делать в спешке....извините, что дергал

----------


## Полесов

потому что здесь не саппорт провайдера
и подразумевается что сетевое взаимодействие не нарушено
проверяется банальным пингом

----------


## Старпом Lom

это он для вас банальный)))

----------


## SergSSS

Представлен стандарт WPA3. Это первое крупное обновление защиты Wi-Fi за 14 лет

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/26/wpa3

----------


## kkjji

Роутер D Link300 после установки пароля на вай фай ноутбук перестал его видеть.На ноуте Виндоус XP. Утелита беспр. сети работает, сетевой адаптер тоже. На экран выводится сообщение о наличии беспроводных сетей, но оно не открывается и беспроводные сети не показываются. Меняла сетевую аутентификацию на роутере не помогло. (WPA2-PSK и т.д). Удаляла существующую беспроводную сеть, тоже не помогло. После сброса настроек роутера ноут автоматически подключается к этой беспроводной сети, но других не видит(хотя в этом радиусе есть ещё беспроводные сети). Помогите разобраться, нужно поставить пароль на вай фай. Да и с андроида все работает. Может у кого была подобная ситуация?

----------


## shmargen

> Роутер D Link300 после установки пароля на вай фай ноутбук перестал его видеть.На ноуте Виндоус XP. Утелита беспр. сети работает, сетевой адаптер тоже. На экран выводится сообщение о наличии беспроводных сетей, но оно не открывается и беспроводные сети не показываются. Меняла сетевую аутентификацию на роутере не помогло. (WPA2-PSK и т.д). Удаляла существующую беспроводную сеть, тоже не помогло. После сброса настроек роутера ноут автоматически подключается к этой беспроводной сети, но других не видит(хотя в этом радиусе есть ещё беспроводные сети). Помогите разобраться, нужно поставить пароль на вай фай. Да и с андроида все работает. Может у кого была подобная ситуация?


 драйвер поставить на адаптер корректный официальный а не с помоек интернета или что сама винда поставила. всегда проблема так решается при таких симптомах. а не ковырять старика дир300 что уже выбросить пора
(дир 300/ ноут с xp что еще есть в этом списке жильцов дома престарелых)

----------


## kkjji

> драйвер поставить на адаптер корректный официальный а не с помоек интернета или что сама винда поставила. всегда проблема так решается при таких симптомах. а не ковырять старика дир300 что уже выбросить пора
> (дир 300/ ноут с xp что еще есть в этом списке жильцов дома престарелых)


 Меня виндоус XP устраивает и менять не вижу необходимости. Роутер тоже устраивает, работает и Слава Богу! А виндоус и вместе с драйверами мне устанавливали. Только вот проблема образовалась после установки пароля на вай фай. Думаете в драйвере проблема? Я его проверяла пишет что все работает. Может можно ещё что-то сделать без установки и переустановки программ?

----------


## SergSSS

> Меня виндоус XP устраивает и менять не вижу необходимости. Роутер тоже устраивает, работает и Слава Богу! А виндоус и вместе с драйверами мне устанавливали. Только вот проблема образовалась после установки вай фая. Думаете в драйвере проблема? Я его проверяла пишет что все работает. Может можно ещё что-то сделать без установки и переустановки программ?


 Драйвер в переводе на русский - водитель. Так вот у вас водитель "пьяный" и криво рулит устройством, смените водителя

----------


## SergSSS

kkjji
Если вы спрашиваете совета у знающих на форуме (себя не имею ввиду) и не следуете их советам, зачем вообще спрашивать?
Еще и хамить нравится, печаль ..., но я все равно желаю удачи вам в этом нелегком деле.

----------


## kkjji

> kkjji
> Если вы спрашиваете совета у знающих на форуме (себя не имею ввиду) и не следуете их советам, зачем вообще спрашивать?
> Еще и хамить нравится, печаль ..., но я все равно желаю удачи вам в этом нелегком деле.


 Давайте выводы по поводу каким и чьим советам мне следовать, буду я). Вам никто не хамил, всего лишь отвечаю в вашем стиле. И вам всего хорошего.

----------


## kkjji

> драйвер поставить на адаптер корректный официальный а не с помоек интернета или что сама винда поставила. всегда проблема так решается при таких симптомах. а не ковырять старика дир300 что уже выбросить пора
> (дир 300/ ноут с xp что еще есть в этом списке жильцов дома престарелых)


 


> Меня виндоус XP устраивает и менять не вижу необходимости. Роутер тоже устраивает, работает и Слава Богу! А виндоус и вместе с драйверами мне устанавливали. Только вот проблема образовалась после установки пароля на вай фай. Думаете в драйвере проблема? Я его проверяла пишет что все работает. Может можно ещё что-то сделать без установки и переустановки программ?


 Сетевой адаптер Broadcom 802.11, драйвер bcmwl5.sys.

----------


## Miruim

Помогите пожалуйста настроить роутер intellinet 150n 4-port router. Если можно то с подробной инструкцией, а то я полное дно в эту

----------


## 1001device

Всем привет. Кто смотрит iptv от Бриз через приставку Dune HD? Вроде бы нужен универсальный плагин, чтобы красиво открыть плейлист...Плиз хэлп.

----------


## sparkT2

добрый  всем кто настраивал роутер  на интернет-провайдера Vega Telecom
 Какой  тип подключения PPPoE, L2TP, PPTP, или Статический IP ??????

----------


## SergSSS

Елы-палы!
Тестировал блютуз колонку, подключенную к бронированному кнопочному телефону RugGear RG150 непрерывным проигрыванием mp3 и офигел от того, что телефон "забивает" роутер Tp-link на 11 канале (вручную выставлен ранее, менять не пробовал), забивает так что скорость с 50-ти мбит падает до 0, при этом интернет по кабелю все ок. Роутер находится в соседней комнате. И ноут и смарт подключенные к роутеру остаются без интернета даже находясь на противоположной стороне от телефона передающего по блютуз музыку. 
RugGear RG150 "убийца" WiFi  :smileflag:

----------


## phobos_nik

> Елы-палы!
> RugGear RG150 "убийца" WiFi


 Bluetooth - убийца WiFi. У эппла есть на удивление толковый гайд, как попробовать пофиксить это.

P.S. А ещё - плохо экранированные микроволновки неслабо фонят. Да и вообще - диапазон основательно засран.

----------


## Indigo-RU

Приобрела роутер TP-LINK Archer C6  подскажите,пожалуйста, как правильно настроить.Будут:  компьютер по  кабелю,ноутбук и  5 смартов  - wi-fi. Провайдер Тенет

----------


## evgen54

> Приобрела роутер TP-LINK Archer C6  подскажите,пожалуйста, как правильно настроить.Будут:  компьютер по  кабелю,ноутбук и  5 смартов  - wi-fi. Провайдер Тенет


 спросите тут

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Приобрела роутер TP-LINK Archer C6  подскажите,пожалуйста, как правильно настроить.Будут:  компьютер по  кабелю,ноутбук и  5 смартов  - wi-fi. Провайдер Тенет


 Лучше здесь.

В принципе, если у вас PPPoE, то сгодится инструкция от конкурентов.

Это можно пропустить :




> Если в поле IP-адрес (IP Address) указано 192.168.1.1 изменяем поле на 192.168.0.1 и сохраняем изменения нажатием кнопки Сохранить (Save).

----------


## Indigo-RU

> Лучше здесь.
> 
> В принципе, если у вас PPPoE, то сгодится инструкция от конкурентов.


 Спасибо за помощь

----------


## epifanus

> О, ещё один олень заблудился


  По всему судя - это трепетная лань, что, правда, в данном случае, совсем несущественно. 
Но, так сказать, справедливости ради.

----------


## pahaniche

> По всему судя - это трепетная лань, что, правда, в данном случае, совсем несущественно. 
> Но, так сказать, справедливости ради.


 Нифакт

----------


## катя завалева

Добрый день! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, мальчики не могу зайти на сайт со своим ключом. Пишет, что произошла ошибка при передаче запроса на сервер ЦСК по протоколу HTTP (5). Что это может быть? Не могу сдать отчет.
Если не правильно тему выбрала для вопроса, подскажите куда обратиться.
Спасибо заранее

----------


## windlogon

Появилась проблема, не могу понять куда копать... Есть микротик, к нему приходят 3 кабеля от одного провайдера с разными ip(пример) 1.1.1.1, 2.2.2.2, 3.3.3.3. За микротиком web сервер с стандартным портом 80.
с первых двух линков доступ к серверу, по порту 80 есть, с третьего (3.3.3.3) - по любому *кроме* 80-ого.
22. chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.20 protocol=tcp dst-address=1.1.1.1 dst-port=80 log=no log-prefix=""
23. chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.20 protocol=tcp dst-address=2.2.2.2 dst-port=80 log=no log-prefix=""
24. chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.20 protocol=tcp dst-address=3.3.3.3 dst-port=80 log=no log-prefix=""
24. chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.1.20 to-ports=80 protocol=tcp dst-address=3.3.3.3 dst-port=8083 log=no log-prefix=""
- красным выделил правило когда проброс не работает, зеленым - работает.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Появилась проблема, не могу понять куда копать.


 Почти всё провайдер в целях безопасности блокируют 80 и другие порты. Предлагают купить статические IP.

----------


## windlogon

да, я так и подумал....    после того, как поднял другой web за другим пользователем с динамическим ip.  ток я не совсем понял, при чем тут безопасность, если тут только вопрос корысти,  жадности и алчности :smileflag: )  первые два у меня статика, а вот третий - динамика.  теперь буду знать, что оно так.  спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> ток я не совсем понял, при чем тут безопасность, если тут только вопрос корысти,  жадности и алчности)


 Веб интерфейс роутеров на 80 порту. Огромное количество взламывают на раз. Я как то сканировал и «взламывал» во внутренней сети провайдера так просто ужас что творится. А если это всё торчит наружу, то это была совсем попа...

----------


## windlogon

> Веб интерфейс роутеров на 80 порту. Огромное количество взламывают на раз. Я как то сканировал и «взламывал» во внутренней сети провайдера так просто ужас что творится. А если это всё торчит наружу, то это была совсем попа...


 Ну как бы да, но он же не на wan порту (на сколько я помню),  а до Lan надо еще добраться....   И при этом, открытыми остаются 1723, 1701, 3389, 5060, 8080 и т. д.  - их взломать нельзя?   Глупости это все, если блокировать, то все порты надо, а не только 80.  Я вижу в этом только ПРИНУЖДЕНИЕ к покупке статики или хостинга - нефиг простым пользователям у себя  дома сайты вешать, даже для личных нужд.

----------


## Dramteatr

1.  90 процентам пользователей достаточно "серого" адреса.

2.  провайдеры тоже не дураки, таки 25 и 80 порты - самые "грязные", и блокируют их чтобы не разводить у себя ботнеты и спам.

----------


## Толик

Добрый день! Техподдержка Ссаны+ работает не просто плохо, а отвратительно, поэтому вынужден задавать вопрос тут: как настроить сброшенный на базовые настройки роутер TP-Link TL-WR940N?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Добрый день! Техподдержка Ссаны+ работает не просто плохо, а отвратительно, поэтому вынужден задавать вопрос тут: как настроить сброшенный на базовые настройки роутер TP-Link TL-WR940N?


 Вы серьезно? — wiki.odessa.tv/internet/tp-link-подключение-и-настойка.html

60 секунд в гугле.

----------


## Толик

Уже пробовал. К сожалению, это не срабатывает. Если бы всё было так просто, я бы не засорял тему своим вопросом. Но спасибо, что откликнулись

----------


## xxMACTEPxx

так как настраиваить в этой шарманке практически нечего и при этом не получается запустить инет, то скорее всего проблема в мак-адресе.

----------


## Толик

Из того, что успел прочитать, начал приходить к такому же выводу. Но что с этим делать - не знаю

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Но что с этим делать - не знаю


 Позвонить в техподдержку и сказать им чтобы сбросили MAC адрес, а потом попросить их, чтобы они продиктовали вам какой они видят MAC адрес на своей стороне.
Вы же можете увидеть MAC адрес на днище корпуса роутера или в веб интерфейсе — Network ➜ MAC Clone
Или даже в первоначальном меню — Status (Состояние) ➜ WAN

----------


## Толик

Спасибо. Получилось

----------


## `KG`

Где найти антенны и блок питания на tp link 4300? 

Отправлено с моего BB-8

----------


## evgen54

> Где найти антенны и блок питания на tp link 4300?


 Блок питания на tp link я купил в Галактике. Может и антенны там найдут или подскажут.

----------


## rakywok

Народ, выручайте, Провайдер Вега, сдох роутер ТП-линк, поставил dlink dir 615, Тип соединения рррое, логин пароль ввёл, всё пашет.
Если вырубается свет или там самому перезагрузить Teletec, то интернет пропадает, как по вай фаю, так и по витой, статус соединения жёлтого цвета. Надо залазить в роутер, в настройка соединений нажимаю - Переподключить, инет сразу же появляется. Скажем так это неудобно, а если меня дома не окажется, будет беда. 
Если вот выдёргиваю из розетки Teletec, то на ПК по витой паре, все равно пишется - Доступ к интернету.
Куда рыть?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> поставил dlink dir 615
> 
> Куда рыть?


 D-LINK нужно сразу выкидывать в мусорное ведро.

https://habr.com/ru/post/107896/
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=446257

В идеале — https://openwrt.org/ru/toh/d-link/dir-615

----------


## Stepkina

Добрый день! Нужно настроить сеть дома(то есть мастер), пропал интернет на телике через кабель, обновить телик и приложение сохо нет, может что то с роутером tl-wr841n.

----------


## Август Пиночук

> Добрый день! Нужно настроить сеть дома(то есть мастер), пропал интернет на телике через кабель, обновить телик и приложение сохо нет, может что то с роутером tl-wr841n.


 А остальное всё работает от роутера?Если да, тов ариантов решения проблемы множество

----------


## Jet_Storm

Доброго всем всего.
Сабж: Linksys EA6500 V1, стоковая прошивка.
Провайдер: "Чёрное море", чтоб он был здоров
PPPoE не подключается. Без ошибок или ещё чего. Каждый раз показывает новый адрес от провайдера. Любой из этих адресов пингуется. Интернета нет.
По DHCP - не получает адреса вообще.
До этого прекрасно работал на Tenet и Westelecom

Куда копать? Заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## w3250

Друзья, подскажите. Все перепробовал. Поменял роутер на Тенда. Был тплинк. Все работало. Сейчас установил, телефоны и комп к вайфай подключаются без проблем. А вот телевизор самсунг наотрез не хочет. Телек официальный. Провайдер тенет. Звонил им. Не помогли
Может кто что подскаже куда смотреть. Пробовал все параметры менять. Сбросил везде настройки до завода. И ничего

----------


## w3250



----------


## evgen54

> ...Поменял роутер на Тенда. Был тплинк. Все работало. Сейчас установил, телефоны и комп к вайфай подключаются без проблем. А вот телевизор самсунг наотрез не хочет.


 Ваш Samsung  сеть вашу не видит или видит, но не подключается? И Тенда у вас только на частоте 2.4 работает или есть 5ГГц тоже?

----------


## leshiy_odessa

> Может кто что подскаже куда смотреть.


 Попробуйте убрать в названии сети Wi-Fi (SSID) нижнее подчеркивание.

P.S. С такими мелкими скриншотами желание вникать в ваш вопрос совершенно нет.

P.S.2. Полное название и ревизии роутера сильно поможет.

----------


## w3250

> Ваш Samsung  сеть вашу не видит или видит, но не подключается? И Тенда у вас только на частоте 2.4 работает или есть 5ГГц тоже?


 Сеть видит. Не подключается. Tenda F3 2.4ггц.

----------


## w3250

> Попробуйте убрать в названии сети Wi-Fi (SSID) нижнее подчеркивание.
> 
> P.S. С такими мелкими скриншотами желание вникать в ваш вопрос совершенно нет.
> 
> P.S.2. Полное название и ревизии роутера сильно поможет.


 Менял на другие имена. Бестолку. 
Тенда F3 роутер

----------


## pahaniche

> *Тенда F3 роутер*


 В этом проблема.
Надо было брать нормальный роутер, а не это 3-х гривневое г@-но
Тот же TPlink Archer-серию или Keenetic

----------


## pahaniche

Попробуй поменять часовой пояс в настройках роутера, 
были такие грабли пару лет назад с яблочной продукцией, пока не поставили правильный пояс - не подключались.

----------


## AlexNemo

Возможно дело в том, что в роутере стоит дата 1970-й год. Настройте нормально дату/время и часовой пояс.

----------


## Холодильщик

Ребят подскажите? Сохо нет, у них всегда все хорошо))
СКАЧАТЬ Mbps 83.96   ЗАГРУЗИТЬ Mbps 94.69 Ping ms  2  
К сети вопросов нет, но вот WIFI это что то ужасное, дети жалуются что игры элементарные пинг 999((
Роутеру лет 6 TP -Link?
Прежде чем менять может его можно обновить, прошивку или настройки?

----------


## Byaka_911

Один из вариантов,-  соседи забили WIFI каналы. Хотя, до таких значений это сделать сложно. Но можете проверить, есть проги типа WIFI Scaner.

----------

